#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос про сознание

## Юндрун Топден

Помогите разобраться что такое сознание живого существа, с точки зрения буддизма.

Если я правильно понимаю, то у человека сознание "состоит" из пяти скандх.

1. то, что дают ощущения - твердое, мягкое, зеленое, громкое...
2. совокупность чувствований приятное, неприятное, нейтральное
3. в соответствии с опытом, "узнаем" объект
4. появляется намерение что-либо делать (или не делать) с этим предметом.
5. что лучше с этим предметом сделать...

А как у животных? Если, например, у собаки возможна такая последовательность, что тогда у дождевого червя?

----------


## Zom

И у животных, и у насекомых тоже всё так.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> И у животных, и у насекомых тоже всё так.


А как это можно проверить? Или логически доказать?

----------


## Юрий К.

Это же элементарно Ватсон! (С) Берете собаку, кошку, муху, себя и фонарный столб. Что все эти существа будут делать с фонарным столбом? Они будут относиться к нему как к препятствию, которое надо как-то обойти или облететь, ну, может быть, немного отдохнув около него. Но никто не будет его есть или валить на землю.

P.S. Какая-то не помню какая конкретно амеба обладает неким сознанием в том смысле, что может целенаправленно двигаться, преодолевать препятствия и даже способна к обучению (Р. Пенроуз. Новый ум императора. Тени разума).

Вспомнил еще одну, очень, на мой взгляд, глубокую идею Р. Пенроуза, касающуюся универсальности сознания. Она связана с феноменом боли, оказывается, что общие анестетики воздействуют как на высших животных, до известной степени лишая их сознания, так и на простейших, обездвиживая их.

См. также статью Сознание животных в Wiki
http://www.wikiznanie.ru/ru-wz/index...ивотных

----------

Zom (08.04.2009), Юндрун Топден (08.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Помогите разобраться что такое сознание живого существа, с точки зрения буддизма.
> 
> Если я правильно понимаю, то у человека сознание "состоит" из пяти скандх.
> 
> 1. то, что дают ощущения - твердое, мягкое, зеленое, громкое...
> 2. совокупность чувствований приятное, неприятное, нейтральное
> 3. в соответствии с опытом, "узнаем" объект
> 4. появляется намерение что-либо делать (или не делать) с этим предметом.
> 5. что лучше с этим предметом сделать...
> ...


Вот Вам исчерпывающая по сознанию сутта. И еще, и еще очень важная.




> Если я правильно понимаю, то у человека сознание "состоит" из пяти скандх.


Нет. Сознание это лишь одна из 5 кхандх.




> то, что дают ощущения - твердое, мягкое, зеленое, громкое...


Для примера, сладкое. Если Вам удасться оделить приятное чувство от вкуса (любого) (т.е. vedana и sanna), то сам "чистый вкус" будет sanna (восприятие). А самая суть восприятия, то, что его "проявляет", тот "экран" и "фон", в котором оно живет, составляя с ним одно неделимое целое, это сознание (vinnana). Попробуйте воспринять свое зрение не как реальные предметы, пространство и пр, а лишь как абсолютно плоский "слой зрения" на сетчатке своего глаза. Однако и это не правильно (лишь способ, чтобы понять и воспринять). Попробуйте увидеть его как обработанную мозгом информацию, которую он строит виртуально, из ничего - только лишь информация, как изображения на Вашем мониторе. Будда сравнивал сознание с магическим шоу. Много материала про сознание (и не только) надете тут и см. сообщение ниже по ссылке.

Еще тут почитайте. Привожу нужную выдержку:




> "Now if internally the eye is intact but externally forms do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness.
> Maha-hatthipadopama Sutta


А еще лучше всю сутту почитайте. Там полное описание Буддой того, как на любом сознании держиться вся масса страданий.

----------

DraviG (13.04.2009), Zom (08.04.2009), Юндрун Топден (04.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Этот подход позволяет определить какой объект обладает сознанием а какой нет, например для растений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А еще лучше всю сутту почитайте. Там полное описание Буддой того, как *на любом сознании держиться вся масса страданий*.


Вся масса страданий - это, надо понимать, сансара.

Следует ли из этого сделать вывод, что нирвана держится *на отсутствии какого-либо сознания*?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... что тогда у дождевого червя?


Это вопрос про то, что если червя разрезать на две части они будут двигаться уже отдельно и в какой из них сознание(или природа Будды)?

----------


## Zom

> Следует ли из этого сделать вывод, что нирвана держится на отсутствии какого-либо сознания?


Конечно. "В нирване" нет никакого сознания - это уже много раз обсуждалось.




> Вот Вам исчерпывающая по сознанию сутта. И еще, и еще очень важная.


Великолепные сутты -)
Вот где оказывается аналогия с двумя связками тростника приведена...

----------

Джыш (08.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "В нирване" нет никакого сознания - это уже много раз обсуждалось.


Но при этом, наверное, также и уточнялось: "согласно воззрениям Тхеравады".

А напомните мне, плз., как вы в этом случае обходитесь с определениями нирваны, кот. дает достопочтенный Нагасена? Ну, типа, что это "радость", "блаженство", и проч.?

Какая может быть радость в бессознательном?

Или Нагасена - не Вашей школы?

----------


## Zom

> А напомните мне, плз., как вы в этом случае обходитесь с определениями нирваны, кот. дает достопочтенный Нагасена? Ну, типа, что это "радость", "блаженство", и проч.?
> 
> Какая может быть радость в бессознательном?


Зачем Нагасена, когда есть Будда? Ссылки, обозначенные Иваном посмотрите - это как бы первоисточник. Причём отмечу, что в них разбирается общебуддийская концепция - Патичча Самуппада - схема Взаимозависимого Возникновения - а не только нечто "тхеравадинское".

А что касается радости - то ответ такой, что "радость" тоже имеет градацию. Например, есть довольно низкий уровень мирской радости - пойти в ресторан и хорошо покушать. Радостно? Радостно. Но более проницательный (читайте - мудрый) человек увидит, что эта радость болезненна и непостоянна. Он отказывается от такой радости, и ищет более возвышенной радости, которая более постоянна и менее болезненна. Вот точно также можно "повышать планку радости", всё больше и больше, отказываясь от обусловленного грубого мирского счастья в пользу менее обусловленного и более "сверхмирского".

В конечном счёте, в процессе повышения этой планки, йогин, развивший видение-как-есть до максимального предела, видит, что все 5 скандх - (т.е. ум и тело) сами по себе являются страданием, они не-я, они обусловлены - т.е. существуют зависимо от причин, а значит непостоянны и подвержены распаду. 
Вот таким образом он видит, что сознание, как феномен природы, болезненно и страдательно, а также видит, что оно безлично, т.е. что в нём нет никакой души, а также видит, что оно изменчиво. И когда он видит всё это напрямую, только тогда он отбрасывает всё это, отказывается от этого. И тогда наступает полное прекращение сознания. 
Этот феномен называется ниббаной - именно тогда познаётся ФАКТ, что отсутствие 5 скандх = высшее блаженство, которое только может быть (т.е. максимально возможная "радость" в нашем конетксте), потому что когда нет 5 скандх - нет страдания ни в каком виде, ни в какой форме. Вот и всё - и остальное не важно.

Но как правило обычные люди не способны этого понять (максимум - способны понять только интеллектуально, но не глубже). Они не способны понять, как может быть так, что сознание, как феномен природы, болезненно. Ну как же оно болезненно, когда оно не болезненно? А ответ Будда дал такой, что неспособны покамест увидеть вы это [невежество слишком сильное], потому и не понимаете, почему сознание как феномен природы болезненно. Вот разовьёте практику - вот тогда-то и увидите. А сейчас просто слушайте и "на ус мотайте" -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Помогите разобраться что такое сознание живого существа, с точки зрения буддизма.
> 
> Если я правильно понимаю, то у человека сознание "состоит" из пяти скандх.


Нет. Сознание - это только винньяна ккхандха. Остальные ккхандхи с оговорками можно назвать объектами сознания. 
Специфика буддийского понимания термина "винньяна" переведённого на русский язык, как "сознание" состоит в значительном отличии от понимания европейского. В Буддизме сознание только сама способность сознавать что-либо. Без наполнения.



> 1. то, что дают ощущения - твердое, мягкое, зеленое, громкое...
> 2. совокупность чувствований приятное, неприятное, нейтральное
> 3. в соответствии с опытом, "узнаем" объект
> 4. появляется намерение что-либо делать (или не делать) с этим предметом.
> 5. что лучше с этим предметом сделать...


Это ваша интерпретация значения ккхандх? Или же из какой-то книги?



> А как у животных? Если, например, у собаки возможна такая последовательность, что тогда у дождевого червя?


Примерно такая же. Если у него нет некоторых органов чувств. Например, зрения, то соответственно зрительное сознание у него возникать не будет.

----------

лесник (17.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> тогда он отбрасывает всё это, отказывается от этого. И тогда *наступает полное прекращение сознания*. 
> Этот феномен называется ниббаной - именно *тогда познаётся ФАКТ*, что отсутствие 5 скандх = высшее блаженство


Извините, не знаю, как у Будды, но в Вашем я вижу рассуждении несообразность.

При полном прекращении сознания никакой ФАКТ не может познаваться.

Или факт познается до прекращения сознания?
То есть человек понял: "Щас будет нирвана", и сознание угасло. Так, что ли?

----------

Судхана (20.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но при этом, наверное, также и уточнялось: "согласно воззрениям Тхеравады".
> 
> А напомните мне, плз., как вы в этом случае обходитесь с определениями нирваны, кот. дает достопочтенный Нагасена? Ну, типа, что это "радость", "блаженство", и проч.?
> 
> Какая может быть радость в бессознательном?
> 
> Или Нагасена - не Вашей школы?


Тут "закавыка" в вопросе, что называется сознанием.
Помните, сознание глаза, сознание носа, сознание языка, ....?

Если вспомните Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутру, то и там тоже:

Языка нет, тела, ума нет... То же справедливо и о чувствах, восприятии, порывах и сознаньи.

Просто русские слова ум, сознание, интеллект, разум, мышление нередко используются неосновательно как взаимозаменяемые синонимы.

Тут целых две тонкости, о которых можно заметить.

Например, прямо сейчас Вы помимо этих слов видите на экране разные значки, видите сам экран, видите то, что находится вокруг экрана, но не акцентируете на этом всем внимания, то есть не все воспринимаемое глазом порождает соответствующее сознание глаза, не узнается.

И, кроме того, есть возможность осознавать зримое, но ни с чем это не ассоциировать - т.е. не узнавать. Иначе говоря сознание глаза (вижу и знаю, что вижу) возникает, но конструирования на основе сознания глаза не возникает. Видятся цветные пятные, но не удается их как-то обратить в форму.

Поэтому когда речь идет о "в нирване нет никакого сознания" - речь не идет о том, что это какая-либо кома, беспамятство и т.п. 

Это именно такое состояние ума, когда не происходит цепляния за формы, ассоциирования конструкций, связанных в памяти.

Но в том числе это значит, что нет и никакого последовательного мышления (то есть не только чувственное восприятие не становится опорой для взаимозависимого возникновения, но и воспоминания, воображение, логика не становятся такой опорой)

Ассоциировать этот опыт с конкретными аспектами учения (дхьяны, ниродхи, нирвана) - преждевременно. Вот тут и необходимы сутры, объясняющие, что есть что, какая между ними разница, и взаимосвязь (что к чему ведет).

----------


## Топпер

> Извините, не знаю, как у Будды, но в Вашем я вижу рассуждении несообразность.
> 
> При полном прекращении сознания никакой ФАКТ не может познаваться.
> 
> Или факт познается до прекращения сознания?
> То есть человек понял: "Щас будет нирвана", и сознание угасло. Так, что ли?


Апостериорно может.



> О, Ананда, я стар, удручен годами, мое пребывание здесь близится к концу, я прожил свои дни, мне восемьдесят лет: как ветхая колесница может двигаться только тихо и осторожно, также и тело мое едва движется на ходу. И только тогда, Ананда, когда Татхагата, переставая внимать внешним вещам, впечатлениям и ощущениям, погружается в глубокое благочестивое созерцание, не связанное ни с какими внешними предметами, – только тогда облегчается телесная немощь Татхагаты.


И плюс слова Сарипутты:



> Я слышал, что однажды досточтимый Сарипутта жил недалеко от Раджагахи в Бамбуковой роще, Беличьем заповеднике. Там он сказал монахам: 
> 
> – Это Освобождение (ниббана) приятно, друзья. Это Освобождение приятно.
> 
> Когда это было сказано, досточтимый Удайин сказал досточтимому Сарипутте:
> 
> – Но мой друг, что приятного там, где ничего не чувствуется?
> 
> – Именно это здесь и приятно, мой друг: что ничего не чувствуется. Есть пять составляющих чувственности. Какие именно пять? Формы, сознаваемые с помощью зрения - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные; звуки... запахи... вкусы... тактильные ощущения, сознаваемые с помощью тела - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные. Какое бы удовольствие или радость ни возникали на основе этих пяти составляющих чувственности, это чувственное удовольствие.
> ...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (08.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> При полном прекращении сознания никакой ФАКТ не может познаваться.
> 
> Или факт познается до прекращения сознания?
> То есть человек понял: "Щас будет нирвана", и сознание угасло. Так, что ли?


Познаётся после того, как сознание появляется вновь. То есть если это случай с Сотапанной - то должно быть мгновенное кратковременное прекращение скандх, пусть на миллиардную долю секунды. Если это архат - то он может это делать в течение длительных промежутков, вплоть до дней. Когда сознание начинает оперировать вновь, то тогда делается пересмотр "что это было, как это было", и вот тогда приходит понимание, что это было "лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе". Именно в таком случае может быть познано, что 5 скандх реально подвержены уничтожению, и что ни помимо них, ни внутри них, не прячется никакой вечной души или вечной сущности, которая бы всегда была бы.

----------

DraviG (13.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда сознание начинает оперировать вновь, то тогда делается пересмотр "что это было, как это было", и вот тогда приходит понимание, что это было "лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе".


Мне это трудно понять, и я вижу в этом ошибку.
Если нет сознания, значит не может сохраниться и памяти.
Поэтому по выходе из этого состояния человек не может сделать вывод «это было лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе»

----------


## Топпер

Сам акт выхода есть страдание. Чем сильнее выход, тем более страдание нарастает.

----------

Zom (08.04.2009), Сергей Хос (08.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Скажите, а все-таки, Милиндапаньха у вас считается ли достоверным комментарием на слова Будды?
Я совершенно не разбираюсь в школах Тхеравады.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне это трудно понять, и я вижу в этом ошибку.
> Если нет сознания, значит не может сохраниться и памяти.
> Поэтому по выходе из этого состояния человек не может сделать вывод «это было лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе»


Опять же, о какой памяти идет речь? Когда исключено различающее восприятие вполне сохраняется восприятие без различений. Поэтом память есть. Условно, представьте себе фотокадр. Он состоит из разной степени засвеченности зерен эмульсии или из разного цвета точек. Фотокадр не содержит ничего того, что мы на нем можем рассматривать.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Вот Вам исчерпывающая по сознанию сутта. И еще, и еще очень важная.
> 
> 
> 
> Еще тут почитайте. Привожу нужную выдержку:


Спасибо, но придется мне ждать когда их переведут на русский (если до этого момента не выучу английский) :Frown: 




> Это вопрос про то, что если червя разрезать на две части они будут двигаться уже отдельно и в какой из них сознание(или природа Будды)?


Интересный вопрос :Smilie: 




> Это ваша интерпретация значения ккхандх? Или же из какой-то книги?


Моя интерпритация...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять же, о какой памяти идет речь? Когда исключено различающее восприятие вполне сохраняется восприятие без различений. Поэтом память есть.


В любом случае здесь следует говорить о наличии сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кажется, я понял.
Вот, например, у меня болит зуб.
Мне дали усыпляющий наркоз, и я потерял сознание. Здесь я ничего не знаю о том, болит у меня зуб или нет.
При пробуждении я уже чувствую, что он болит, и по мере усиления пробуждения боль нарастает. Из этого я делаю вывод, что когда я был полностью в бессознательном, он вовсе не болел.
Это «полностью бессознательное» и есть нирвана в понимании Тхеравады.
Так?

----------


## warpig

> Конечно. "В нирване" нет никакого сознания - это уже много раз обсуждалось.


Это действительно много раз обсуждалось, но это опять-таки не значит, что есть однозначная позиция даже в традиции тхеравады на этот счет. В современной тайской лесной традиции почти у каждого учителя от Аджан Мана можно найти высказывание в духе, что останавливается сознание 6 чувств которое противопоставляется "тому что знает - буддхо", и что освобождение осознается.  



> Мне это трудно понять, и я вижу в этом ошибку.
> Если нет сознания, значит не может сохраниться и памяти.
> Поэтому по выходе из этого состояния человек не может сделать вывод «это было лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе»


Мне тоже кажется, что это грубое упрощение. Если нечем и нечему фиксировать состояние освобождения, то какая разница между освобождением и глубоким сном, комой, смертью. У каждого есть опыт провалов в памяти - чего в них такого что "лучшего быть не может".

----------


## Топпер

> Скажите, а все-таки, Милиндапаньха у вас считается ли достоверным комментарием на слова Будды?
> Я совершенно не разбираюсь в школах Тхеравады.


Авторитетным. Но всё же не Каноном.

----------


## Won Soeng

Насколько я понимаю - не так. Бессознательность, кома, сон, это тоже своего рода прекращения разновидностей сознания. Но этот вопрос не решить, не детализируя то, что обобщенно называется "сознание".

С одной стороны, такая кома, бессознательность, сон - это вовсе не полное прекращение сознания, поэтому все равно присутствует взаимозависимое возникновение. 
С другой стороны, в бессознательности, сне, коме отсутствует сосредоточенность, то есть остаточное сознание является блуждающим.

----------


## Zom

> В современной тайской лесной традиции почти у каждого учителя от Аджан Мана можно найти высказывание в духе, что останавливается сознание 6 чувств которое противопоставляется "тому что знает - буддхо", и что освобождение осознается.


У вас есть конкретные цитаты каждого из этих учителей?
У вас есть конкретные слова Будды, подтверждающие это мнение?

Я вот например, не голословно высказываю свою точку зрения - примеров из сутт приводил уже множество в разных темах этого форума.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Мне тоже кажется, что это грубое упрощение. Если нечем и нечему фиксировать состояние освобождения, то какая разница между освобождением и глубоким сном, комой, смертью. У каждого есть опыт провалов в памяти - чего в них такого что "лучшего быть не может".


Мне конечно тоже может быть интересно что есть нирвана и "как это". Но сомневаться о том что "оно того стоит"... ИМХО, остается только верить Будде, что нирвана - это истинное освобождение от всех страданий и что это очень хорошо :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009), Zom (08.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Кажется, я понял.
> Вот, например, у меня болит зуб.
> Мне дали усыпляющий наркоз, и я потерял сознание. Здесь я ничего не знаю о том, болит у меня зуб или нет.
> При пробуждении я уже чувствую, что он болит, и по мере усиления пробуждения боль нарастает. Из этого я делаю вывод, что когда я был полностью в бессознательном, он вовсе не болел.
> Это «полностью бессознательное» и есть нирвана в понимании Тхеравады.
> Так?


Сложный вопрос. Ниббана не зря не может быть проанализирована. Скорее это аналогия. "Полностью бессознательное", на мой личный взгляд, слишком близко подходит к той самой идее аннигиляции за которую нас критикуют христиане. Но то, что с одной стороны все каналы восприятия гаснут с утратой тела, а с другой Будды нет помимо пяти ккхандх (как нет и в них тоже) намекает на то, что это не полная аннигиляция или глубокий сон.
ИМХО: лучше остановится на этой границе. Ибо далее последуют диттхи. Не уловить, что же такое Ниббана во всей полноте. Любая определённость в этом вопросе обрубает часть целого.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Авторитетным. Но всё же не Каноном.


Но ведь Вы, наверное, для понимания Канона опираетесь не только на собственное суждение, но на какие-то толкования.
Так вот, у этих толкований есть ли какое-нибудь "ранжирование".
И если есть, то какое место в этом ряду занимает Милиндапаьха? Она входит в число самых авторитетных токований или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сложный вопрос. Ниббана не зря не может быть проанализирована. Скорее это аналогия. "Полностью бессознательное", на мой личный взгляд, слишком близко подходит к той самой идее аннигиляции за которую нас критикуют христиане.


Дык и я думаю, что все довольно сложно.
Просто Zoom сказал, как отрезал: "В нирване" *нет никакого сознания* - это уже много раз обсуждалось.

Вот я и уточнил.

----------


## Топпер

Входит. Практически примыкает к Канону.

----------


## Топпер

> Дык и я думаю, что все довольно сложно.
> Просто Zoom сказал, как отрезал: "В нирване" *нет никакого сознания* - это уже много раз обсуждалось.
> 
> Вот я и уточнил.


Так он прав. Того сознания про которое говорится при делении на ккхандхи, действительно нет. Нет и некоего другого "тонкого" сознания тоже. Но Будда говорил, что Ниббана - высшее счастье и, что Татхагату даже при жизни не найти.

----------


## Zom

> Кажется, я понял.
> Вот, например, у меня болит зуб.
> Мне дали усыпляющий наркоз, и я потерял сознание. Здесь я ничего не знаю о том, болит у меня зуб или нет.
> При пробуждении я уже чувствую, что он болит, и по мере усиления пробуждения боль нарастает. Из этого я делаю вывод, что когда я был полностью в бессознательном, он вовсе не болел.
> Это «полностью бессознательное» и есть нирвана в понимании Тхеравады.
> Так?


Нет, не совсем так. Ибо пример про зуб - слишком примитивно и это плохо описывает "суть проблемы". В примере с зубом вы рассматриваете исключительно мизерный аспект страдательности существования - незначительный болезненный фрагмент тела, кусочек физической боли. 

Архат же прямо и без искажений видит болезненность/неудовлетворительность на всех уровнях повсеместно - от физического уровня, до наитончайше-подсознательного. Разница с зубом не то чтобы большая - она несоизмеримо громадная. 

Именно поэтому большинство людей не может даже хоть чуть-чуть понять в чём заключается подлинное освобождение. Для обычного человека "освобождение" - это удовлетворение желания наслаждения чувственным миром в полном объёме (в самой широкой градации - включая наслаждение идеями, мыслями, даже включая наслаждение чувством успокоения и уравновешенности). Когда он целиком живёт в этом, подобно рыбе в воде, то едва ли он может понять что есть ниббана, подобно рыбе, которая с трудом может понять что такое суша.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вся масса страданий - это, надо понимать, сансара.
> 
> Следует ли из этого сделать вывод, что нирвана держится *на отсутствии какого-либо сознания*?


Несомненно. Но подвох в том, что в некоторых суттах полное отсутствие любого сознания, полное прекращение всех 6 сфер восприятия, Будда называет "непроявленным сознанием", которое "сияет со всех сторон" и что в нем не находит оппоры черыте стихии твордости, отсутствуют делакое и близкое, нет ни этого мира, ни иного, ни обеих и далее по списку. См. Nibbana Sermons 5-6-7 лекции, а лучше все попорядку.

----------

Won Soeng (08.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Но суть то вопроса Сергей выразил достаточно конкретно: считает ли Тхеравада Ниббану высшим уничтожением, во всех смыслах?

----------


## warpig

> У вас есть конкретные цитаты каждого из этих учителей?
> У вас есть конкретные слова Будды, подтверждающие это мнение?
> 
> Я вот например, не голословно высказывают свою точку зрения - примеров из сутт приводил уже множество в разных темах этого форума.


Я специально не коллекционировал эти цитаты, но могу их подобрать, хотя и не обещаю сделать это быстро. 

Конкретные слова Будды вам уже , например, приводил sergey.  Я и не рассчитываю переубедить вас лично (опыт показывает, что такого на форуме не бывает) , просто упомянул, чтобы у других участников не создалось однобокого представления о взглядах тхеравады на этот счет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Несомненно. Но подвох в том, что в некоторых суттах полное отсутствие любого сознания, полное прекращение всех 6 сфер восприятия, Будда называет "непроявленным сознанием", которое "сияет со всех сторон" и что в нем не находит оппоры черыте стихии твордости, отсутствуют делакое и близкое, нет ни этого мира, ни иного, ни обеих и далее по списку. См. Nibbana Sermons 5-6-7 лекции, а лучше все попорядку.


Да, тоже неоднократно сталкивался с этим. Кроме того это вопрос к тому, что такое Татхагата.
Быть чем-либо (стать чем-либо) это одна из степеней наиболее полной осознанности, в которую не подмешивается никакой рефлексии (мыслей, это то, я это то и т.п.)

Поэтому совершенно непротиворечивой является фраза "осознавать прекращение всякого сознания", в ключе "быть прекращенным сознанием".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так он прав. Того сознания про которое говорится при делении на ккхандхи, действительно нет. Нет и некоего другого "тонкого" сознания тоже. Но Будда говорил, что Ниббана - высшее счастье и, что Татхагату даже при жизни не найти.


Понятно. То есть нет ничего, что мы средствами своих, сформированных в сансаре понятий, могли бы обозначить словом "сознание".

Вот отсюда вся Махаянская надстройка и начинается.
То есть Махаяна претендует иметь дело с тем, о чем в Тхераваде просто не желают говорить.

----------


## Zom

> Но подвох в том, что в некоторых суттах полное отсутствие любого сознания, полное прекращение всех 6 сфер восприятия, Будда называет "непроявленным сознанием", которое "сияет со всех сторон" и что в нем не находит оппоры черыте стихии твордости, отсутствуют делакое и близкое, нет ни этого мира, ни иного, ни обеих и далее по списку.


Да, и там же есть строчка о том, что "когда это непроявленное сознание прекратится, всё подойдёт к своему окончательному завершению".

----------


## Zom

> Вот отсюда вся Махаянская надстройка и начинается.
> То есть Махаяна претендует иметь дело с тем, о чем в Тхераваде просто не желают говорить.


Не не жалают говорить, а просто об этом Будда ничего не говорил (т.е. "про изначальный вечный ум" - это чисто спекуляции на тему).

Я вот прекрасно понимаю почему было введено наличие "изначального сознания", "тонкого чистого ума" и т.д. Жажда быть. Хотя бы в каком-то виде. 
Какой смысл, если всё исчезнет? Хочется ведь, чтобы всё было, не так ли?

Будда называл это bhava-tanha - жажда к существованию. И это одна из 10 пут сансары.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, тоже неоднократно сталкивался с этим. Кроме того это вопрос к тому, что такое Татхагата.
> Быть чем-либо (стать чем-либо) это одна из степеней наиболее полной осознанности, в которую не подмешивается никакой рефлексии (мыслей, это то, я это то и т.п.)
> 
> Поэтому совершенно непротиворечивой является фраза "осознавать прекращение всякого сознания", в ключе "быть прекращенным сознанием".


В Nibbana Sermons до самой 25 лекции разжежывается *на самих суттах*, что такое Ниббана, почему она не сознание, почему оно не уничтожение, почему это не какая-то истинная природа и не татхата, почему отсутствие восприятие есть иное "восприятие", иного качества и восприятием его называть неправильно (на примере с водоворотом в океане, который сам по себе отдельно от океана не существует, но и собой не является, а когда причины его поддержания иссякли, то остается океан, однако ни времени, ни пространства и континуумов вообще, ни 4 элементов рупы, ни восприятий там нет - но это не анигиляция - там все на словах Будды. Читайте.).

----------

DraviG (13.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но при этом, наверное, также и уточнялось: "согласно воззрениям Тхеравады".
> 
> А напомните мне, плз., как вы в этом случае обходитесь с определениями нирваны, кот. дает достопочтенный Нагасена? Ну, типа, что это "радость", "блаженство", и проч.?
> 
> Какая может быть радость в бессознательном?
> 
> Или Нагасена - не Вашей школы?


Попробуйте представить такое определение, как "экстаз покоя". Пародоксально, но моё мнение, что должно быть похоже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, тоже неоднократно сталкивался с этим. Кроме того это вопрос к тому, что такое Татхагата.
> Быть чем-либо (стать чем-либо) это одна из степеней наиболее полной осознанности, в которую не подмешивается никакой рефлексии (мыслей, это то, я это то и т.п.)
> 
> Поэтому совершенно непротиворечивой является фраза "осознавать прекращение всякого сознания", в ключе "быть прекращенным сознанием".


Есть любопытное рассуждение Парибка на эту тему:

Выскажу гипотезу. Предикат "существовать" логически несообразен, если "татхагата" и "бытие" суть термины для одного и того же. Неправильно и суждение "бытие существует" и "бытие не существует", а также и конъюнкция их, и конъюнкция их отрицаний. Если я прав, то Будда имел в виду то, что впоследствии вошло в буддийскую теорию под названием дхармакая. Архат после смерти сливается с дхармакаей, а к ней приведенные выше суждения не приложимы. Но мое объяснение опирается на такое допущение: если бы кто-то догадался задать вопрос иначе, а именно: "Верно ли, что татхагата после смерти и бытие - это одно и то же", то Будда сказал бы "да".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте представить такое определение, как "экстаз покоя".


Ну так в Тантре только этим, по сути, и занимаются.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Мне это трудно понять, и я вижу в этом ошибку.
> Если нет сознания, значит не может сохраниться и памяти.
> Поэтому по выходе из этого состояния человек не может сделать вывод «это было лучшее из всего что может быть в принципе»


Пониамете в чем штука. Вы представляете сознания на этом примере как отдельные самомущие субстанции, отсутствие которых есть небытие. Однако они как лед. Видны и ощущаются. Однако когда лед расстает (в джханах) видно, что лед на самом деле не лед. А когда вода испаряется, то и льда и воды вообще нет, но то, что их не стало, это ошибка, потому что их и не было - они конструкции. Единственное, что исчезло - это конструкции. Осталось некоструированное. Но пример на воде и материи не совсем удачен, потому что Вы скажете, что молекулы остались. Однако они есть только в случае контакта. Только в сознании "живут" и появляются, и нигде более. Например этот форум не существует в проводах или на сервере как буквы, окна, темы и пр. Но он становится таким пройдя компьютерную обработку и вывод на экран у каждого участника отдельно. Вне экрана как буквы он не существует.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> То есть Махаяна претендует иметь дело с тем, о чем в Тхераваде просто не желают говорить.


 :EEK!:  Это вот с этим чтоли?




> There is that dimension where there is neither earth, nor water, nor fire, nor wind; neither dimension of the infinitude of space, nor dimension of the infinitude of consciousness, nor dimension of nothingness, nor dimension of neither perception nor non-perception; neither this world, nor the next world, nor sun, nor moon. And there, I say, there is neither coming, nor going, nor staying; neither passing away nor arising: unestablished, unevolving, without support (mental object).1 This, just this, is the end of stress.
> Nibbana Sutta

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но мое объяснение опирается на такое допущение: если бы кто-то догадался задать вопрос иначе, а именно: "Верно ли, что татхагата после смерти и бытие - это одно и то же", то Будда сказал бы "да".


Нет. Потому что бытия нет. Оно иллюзия восприятия, что суть иллюзия длительности.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну так в Тантре только этим, по сути, и занимаются.


Сейчас чем только не занимаются. Даже я жалею, что пытаюсь коцептуализировать Ниббану. Все равно тот покой не имеет ничего общего с любым известным нам покоем, потому что любой покой все равно тут суть движение, длительность.

----------


## Zom

Нет - не с этим, а с "изначальным умом Будды", который и проецирует бесчисленных бодхисаттв, которые спасают существ и т.д. и т.п.

И проблема не только в том, есть ли такой ум, но скорее в другом - в том, что этот изначальный ум взаимодействует с феноменами обусловленного мира (на основании чего и вынесен махаянский вердикт - сансара-нирвана = одно и то же, просто грязный/чистый ум - грязный ум - вы в сансаре, чистый ум - вы в нирване).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, и там же есть строчка о том, что "когда это непроявленное сознание прекратится, всё подойдёт к своему окончательному завершению".


Такую строку пока не встречал. Тут в комментарии 9 внизу об этом хороший материал.

Суть в том, что этот "феномен Нмббаны" не правильно отождествлять с сознанием. Это игра слов. Это Неконструированное и потому не отдельное и собой отдельно тоже не является, потому что не конструкция. Языковые границы все коверкают, кидая в крайности существования и не существания, на которых вся речь построена.




> "Consciousness which makes nothing manifest, infinite and all lustrous. It does not partake of the earthiness of earth, the wateriness of water, the fieriness of fire, the airiness of air, the creature-hood of creatures, the deva-hood of devas, the Pajаpati-hood of Pajаpati, the Brahma-hood of Brahma, the radiance of the Radiant Ones, the Subhakinha-hood of the Subhakinha Brahmas, the Vehapphala-hood of the Vehapphala Brahmas, the overlord-ship of the overlord, and the all-ness of the all."

----------


## Zom

> Такую строку пока не встречал. Тут в комментарии 9 внизу об этом хороший материал.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...11.0.than.html
В самом низу.




> "Consciousness which makes nothing manifest, infinite and all lustrous. It does not partake of the earthiness of earth, the wateriness of water, the fieriness of fire, the airiness of air, the creature-hood of creatures, the deva-hood of devas, the Pajаpati-hood of Pajаpati, the Brahma-hood of Brahma, the radiance of the Radiant Ones, the Subhakinha-hood of the Subhakinha Brahmas, the Vehapphala-hood of the Vehapphala Brahmas, the overlord-ship of the overlord, and the all-ness of the all."


Вообще это описание похоже на сферу безграничного сознания (6 джхана) -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

Давайте сноску тоже разместим.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...11.0.than.html
Отрывок:



> Your question should not be phrased in this way: Where do these four great elements — the earth property, the liquid property, the fire property, and the wind property — cease without remainder? Instead, it should be phrased like this:
> 
> Where do water, earth, fire, & wind
> 	have no footing?
> Where are long & short,
> 	coarse & fine,
> 	fair & foul,
> 	name & form
> brought to an end?
> ...





> Сноска:
> *Viññanam* anidassanam. This term is nowhere explained in the Canon, although MN 49 mentions that it "does not partake in the allness of the All" — the "All" meaning the six internal and six external sense media (see SN 35.23). In this it differs from the consciousness factor in dependent co-arising, which is defined in terms of the six sense media. Lying outside of time and space, it would also not come under the consciousness-aggregate, which covers all consciousness near and far; past, present, and future. However, the fact that it is outside of time and space — in a dimension where there is no here, there, or in between (Ud 1.10), no coming, no going, or staying (Ud 8.1) — means that it cannot be described as permanent or omnipresent, terms that have meaning only within space and time. The standard description of nibbana after death is, "All that is sensed, not being relished, will grow cold right here." (See MN 140 and Iti 44.) Again, as "all" is defined as the sense media, this raises the question as to whether consciousness without feature is not covered by this "all." However, AN 4.174 warns that any speculation as to whether anything does or doesn't remain after the remainderless stopping of the six sense media is to "complicate non-complication," which gets in the way of attaining the non-complicated. Thus this is a question that is best put aside.


1) Будда называет это нечто сознанием (производным от viññanam )
2) Это сознание комментарием отделяется от сознания 6 чувств
Примерно в таком же духе в махаяне описывается изначальный ум - отдельный от непостоянного сознания обусловленного сансарным существованием.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> 2) Это сознание комментарием отделяется от сознания 6 чувств
> Примерно в таком же духе в махаяне описывается изначальный ум - отдельный от непостоянного сознания обусловленного сансарным существованием.


И ещё этот ум подвержен разрушению, т.е. не является вечным и "изначальным":

With the cessation of [the activity of] consciousness
each is here brought to an end.'"

----------


## warpig

> И ещё этот ум подвержен разрушению, т.е. не является вечным и "изначальным":
> 
> With the cessation of [the activity of] consciousness
> each is here brought to an end.'"


Это можно перевести так: "с прекращением [активности] сознания, все здесь приходит к завершению"

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это можно перевести так: "с прекращением [активности] сознания, все здесь приходит к завершению"


И я так понял, и Nibbana Sermons об этом. Когда прекращается сознание, то остается Никонструированное. Т.е. ничего не остается, и все же это не небытие, потому что "бытие" лишь концепция, созданная конструированным умом на основе ограниченного восприятия (т.е. восприятия как такового). И в указанном мной выше комментарии об этом же:




> Some have objected to the equation of this consciousness with nibbana, on the grounds that nibbana is no where else in the Canon described as a form of consciousness. Thus they have proposed that consciousness without surface be regarded as an arahant's consciousness of nibbana in meditative experience, and not nibbana itself. This argument, however, contains two flaws: (1) *The term viññanam anidassanam also occurs in DN 11, where it is described as where name & form are brought to an end: surely a synonym for nibbana.* (2) If nibbana is an object of mental consciousness (as a dhamma), it would come under the all, as an object of the intellect. There are passages in the Canon (such as AN 9.36) that describe meditators experiencing nibbana as a dhamma, but these passages seem to indicate that this description applies up through the level of non-returning. Other passages, however, describe nibbana as the ending of all dhammas. For instance, Sn V.6 quotes the Buddha as calling the attainment of the goal the transcending of all dhammas. Sn IV.6 and Sn IV.10 state that the arahant has transcended dispassion, said to be the highest dhamma. *Thus, for the arahant, nibbana is not an object of consciousness. Instead it is directly known without mediation.* Because consciousness without feature is directly known without mediation, there seems good reason to equate the two.

----------


## Zom

Вот есть комментарий Бхикку Бодхи на эту тему:

"Сознание Архата сравнивается с лучами солнца, которые светят в дом и не падают ни на пол, ни на стены, ни на потолок. (и здесь идёт речь как раз о нашем "бескачественном сознании" - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....064.than.html)

"Следует заметить, что [канонический] комментарий на Саньютта никаю объясняет, что сознание Архата не имеет опоры, чтобы отметить, что и его карма не имеет опоры. Это видится довольно "свободным" объяснением. Тем не менее, я считаю, что неправильно трактовать эту сутту, будто бы она говорит о том, что после париниббаны сознание Архата находится в каком-то состоянии, которое единственным образом может быть описано как "[сознание] не имеющее опоры". Данный отрывок [сутты] совершенно ясно говорит о сознании архата, пока он ещё жив. Цель [этого отрывка] - показать не то, что "сознание без опоры" присутствует после париниббаны Архата, а то, что сознание, лишённое жажды, не может "найти опоры" в четырёх "видах питания" (nutriments), что было бы причиной последующего рождения." 

(http://pali.house.googlepages.com/26...s12.64piya.pdf)

Я также поддерживаю такую эту точку зрения и считаю, что когда идёт речь о "бескачественном сознании" то имеется в виду не некий "изначальный ум", а вполне себе обусловленное сознание, имеющее опорой своего возникновения скандхи, а посему с их прекращением оно также прекращается.




> Это можно перевести так: "с прекращением [активности] сознания, все здесь приходит к завершению"


Можно. Кстати "[активности]" добавлено переводчиком, этого слова нет в сутте, насколько я понимаю. 
И тогда имеем - "с прекращением сознания".
Но не важно - если говорится об активности, значит сознание действует, а действовать может только обусловленный феномен.
А все обусловленные феномены подвержены прекращению.

[кстати достаточно интересный ресурс .. - http://dharmafarer.googlepages.com/sam.yuttanikayya ]

----------


## warpig

Тут несколько моментов которые можно до бесконечности пытаться уточнить (однако никогда еще из этого ничего не выходило )



> И я так понял, и Nibbana Sermons об этом. Когда прекращается сознание, то остается Никонструированное.


Когда прекращается сознание 6 органов чувств. Заметьте, что вы можете осознавать, например, контакт чувства, сознания и объекта, условия в которых контакт возникает и исчезает.  В основе этого осознания - нечто отдельное от этих трех (или рекурсивная структура бесконечного уровня вложенности).



> Т.е. ничего не остается, и все же это не небытие


Будда описывал Неконструированное как положительным образом существующее, и это  делает возможным покинуть сансару:



> *There is*, monks, an unborn — unbecome — unmade — unfabricated. If there were not that unborn — unbecome — unmade — unfabricated, there would not be the case that emancipation from the born — become — made — fabricated would be discerned. But precisely because there is an unborn — unbecome — unmade — unfabricated, emancipation from the born — become — made — fabricated *is discerned*.


Освобождение при этом осознается, в противоположность привычной нам отключке.




> потому что "бытие" лишь концепция, созданная конструированным умом на основе ограниченного восприятия (т.е. восприятия как такового).


Исчезновение концепции, не подразумевает исчезновение сознания. Концепция "бытие" по-моему, вообще довольно редко всплывает у человека, если он не увлекается философией. Даже представлением о себе как о "я" есть у человеке не всегда.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Тут языковой подвох. Сознание и имя-форма опираются друг на друга как две вязанки тростника, и когда одна падает, то падает другая. Однако говорить, что что-то исчезло, будет ошибкой. Была лишь конструкция, а осталось Неконструированное, котое ни "одно", ни "разное", ни оба вместе. Исчезла лишь виртуальная игра санкхар (конструкций), порождающая субъект-объектную дихотомию (сознание), иллюзию наблюдателя, которая обязательно мниться по причине ограниченного сознания, что суть восприятие (напомню, оно лишь по причине контакта появляется).

А вообще давайте лучше продолжил Nibbana Sermons переводить. Там уже в 7 (или около того) лекции рассматривается именно этот вопрос на примере сутты, где Будды сравнивает такое сознание с небом, на котором невозможно ничего нарисовать. Вообщем, есть "движение" (санкхары, порывы, стремления, конструкции), есть и конструированное (есть ветер, есть и волны). Нет санкхар, нет конструированного, и больше не находят опоры никакие понятия о конструированном (4 элемента, пространство, время, долительность, этот мир, тот мир, "всё" и пр.).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не не жалают говорить, а просто об этом Будда ничего не говорил (т.е. "про изначальный вечный ум" - это чисто спекуляции на тему).
> 
> Я вот прекрасно понимаю почему было введено наличие "изначального сознания", "тонкого чистого ума" и т.д. Жажда быть. Хотя бы в каком-то виде. 
> Какой смысл, если всё исчезнет? Хочется ведь, чтобы всё было, не так ли?
> 
> Будда называл это bhava-tanha - жажда к существованию. И это одна из 10 пут сансары.


Zom, стоит ли так пренебрежительно относиться к Махаяне, будто бы это вообще такой уж откат от Дхармы?

Поймите правильно, "изначальный вечный ум" - это эпитет. Какое можеть "быть" в том, что не имеет ни границ, ни составных частей?

Ну, вот, возьмем "влажность", к примеру. Есть относительная влажность чего-либо относительно чего-то другого. А есть просто влажность. Начинается ли когда-нибудь влажность? Есть или у нее границы?

Вам может быть неинтересно учение Махаяны, но это не значит, что можно позволить себе пренебрежение.

----------

Юндрун Топден (08.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Исчезновение концепции, не подразумевает исчезновение сознания.


Как раз это и является условием исчезновения сознания и целью "беспредметной медитации", которая единственная может превозможно сферу "Ни восприятия ни не Восприятия" и привести к полной остановке сознания.




> "On the transcendent level, the discernment that precipitates Awakening results in a supramundane level of jhana called the fruit of gnosis, which is described in §§176-77 — a type of jhana independent of all perceptions (*mental labels*) and intentional processes, beyond all limitations of cosmos, time, and the present: the arahant's foretaste, in this lifetime, of the absolutely total Unbinding experienced by the awakened mind at death."
> Wings to Awakening





> *Animitto Sutta* (*The Signless*)
> 
> [Достопочтенный Маггаллана описывает, как под руководством Будды он прошел через все джханы в сферу ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.]
> 
> "Затем, друзья, я подумал: "лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, лишенная признаков концентрация на сути, так говорят - и что же это?".
> 
> Тогда я решил: "Теперь монах, не обращая внимание ни на какие признаки, входит и пребывает в концентрации на сути, лишенной признаков. Это зовется "лишенной признаков концентрацией на сути".
> 
> Затем, друзья, не обращая внимание ни на какие признаки, я вошел и прибывал в концентрации на сути, у которой нет признаков. Но пребывая в ней, различающее сознание возникало.
> ...






> Концепция "бытие" по-моему, вообще довольно редко всплывает у человека, если он не увлекается философией. Даже представлением о себе как о "я" есть у человеке не всегда.


У человека она присутствует постоянно. Есть деньги, нет денег. Живу, умру. И т.д.

----------


## Alert

Я тут не согласен с BTR, что Zom якобы там... относится как-бы.  :Smilie:  Но и конечно бхава-танха это не то немножко. Всяческие "сознания" вводятся просто по привычке обыденного ума, переносе обыденного существования в область, где оно уже неприменимо, некорректно. На самом деле при здравом, строгом и точном рассуждении нет нужды ни в каком "сознании" кроме 6. Здесь полная аналогия с физическим вакуумом, в котором собственно все содержится. Но что-то вакуум не называют и не считают "изначальной частицей".

----------


## Zom

> Zom, стоит ли так пренебрежительно относиться к Махаяне, будто бы это вообще такой уж откат от Дхармы?


Где я написал нечто пренебрежительное? Человек задал вопрос, я объяснил как понимаю. Если я как-то не так понимаю, готов обсудить -) Вот например, вы написали:




> Поймите правильно, "изначальный вечный ум" - это эпитет. Какое можеть "быть" в том, что не имеет ни границ, ни составных частей?


Эпитет? Насколько я знаю, не эпитет. По крайней мере это краеугольный камень философии Махаяны, на основании которого выстраиваются не только философские рассуждения, но и конкретные практики.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно. То есть нет ничего, что мы средствами своих, сформированных в сансаре понятий, могли бы обозначить словом "сознание".


Я, по крайней мере, стараюсь придерживаться такой позиции. Чистой апофатики.




> Вот отсюда вся Махаянская надстройка и начинается. То есть Махаяна претендует иметь дело с тем, о чем в Тхераваде просто не желают говорить.


Это также понятно. Человеческий ум пытлив. Но, опять же, на мой взгляд, зря она этим занялась. Это примерно, как создавать *точную* модель вселенной. Можно приблизится на 99% к оригиналу, но всё равно нечто будет потеряно в определениях и мнениях.
Как сказали бы православные "Сие есть тайна великая и непостижимая"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Как сказали бы православные "Сие есть тайна великая и непостижимая"


Так и не только православные - сам Будда можно сказать так и сказал (когда говорил о первоначале, которое непостижимо). Видимо Будда мог постичь всё - кроме первоначала Вселенной (и плюс к этому и первоначала конкретных живых существ).

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь полная аналогия с физическим вакуумом, в котором собственно все содержится. Но что-то вакуум не называют и не считают "изначальной частицей".


Очень хорошая аналогия. Точно выражает мысль.



> Так и не только православные - сам Будда можно сказать так и сказал (когда говорил о первоначале, которое непостижимо). Видимо Будда мог постичь всё - кроме первоначала Вселенной (и плюс к этому и первоначала конкретных живых существ).


Либо не мог постичь, либо не мог выразить в концепциях людей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет - не с этим, а с "изначальным умом Будды", который и проецирует бесчисленных бодхисаттв, которые спасают существ и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> И проблема не только в том, есть ли такой ум, но скорее в другом - в том, что этот изначальный ум взаимодействует с феноменами обусловленного мира (на основании чего и *вынесен махаянский вердикт - сансара-нирвана = одно и то же, просто грязный/чистый ум - грязный ум - вы в сансаре, чистый ум - вы в нирване)*.


И не только поэтому, а еще и потому, что сами эти феномены пусты от самобытия. Поэтому в определенном смысле феноменальный мир - более нирвана, чем сансара.




> проблема .. в том, ... что этот изначальный ум взаимодействует с феноменами обусловленного мира


Для Махаяны в этом нет никакой проблемы: мир соприроден, “имманентен” сознанию. Разделение целостности на “сознание” и “феномены” - условное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Либо не мог постичь, либо не мог выразить в концепциях людей.


Постичь, несомненно, мог (иначе мы не говорили бы о всеведении Будды), и, общем-то, в определенной степени выразил.
Но соответствующие тексты отсутствуют в Палийском каноне.

----------


## Топпер

Не просто отсутствуют. Будда сам не советовал глубоко погружаться в эти темы.  Вспомним притчу о отравленной стреле.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Норбу

Что-то мы опять уходим в вечный спор и перепалки(хотя и не прямые), но тут у нас всё быстро разгорится...лучше успокоиться пока не поздно...

----------

Юндрун Топден (08.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Да, пока, вроде бы всё в рамках. Обсуждение, как раз, благожелательное.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009), Сергей Хос (08.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не просто отсутствуют. Будда сам не советовал глубоко погружаться в эти темы.  Вспомним притчу о отравленной стреле.


Рассматривать эти вопросы можно двояко. Можно делать их предметом спекулятивной, рассудочной метафизики, и тогда это действительно будет “отравленная стрела”.
Но в Тантре (главным образом в Аннутаратантре) на основе таких вопросов строятся методики практик, выводящих ум за пределы чувственно постигаемого.
Поэтому тантры как теоретическое описание дополняются садханами как методом реализации этого знания.
И здесь “яд” вышеупомянутой стрелы превращается в лекарство.

----------


## Топпер

Ну, что здесь могу сказать. В общих чертах на эту тему - в курсе. Сам был в Гелуг. Но *лично меня*, этот подход не удовлетворил. Для меня лучше чистая апофатика.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

У меня, нет к сожалению, возможности вести длительную дискуссию, поэтому я подведу итог за себя (обещанные ссылки я постараюсь подобрать позднее). 

Ключевым моментом, по-моему, можно выделить то, как мы понимаем Нерожденное: крен к тому, что это нечто существующее, или крен к другому - это прекращение всего существующего. Какой вариант ближе к срединному пути мы примерно, в одинаковой мере неспособны выделить (ибо не будды).

Мне по ряду причин более близок вариант 1. Вкратце вот та часть, которую можно упомянуть в обсуждении.

Бытовое соображение: пресловутая полная остановка  (ака отключка) ничуть не греет. Не греет даже всерьез то, что я сейчас не нахожусь в бесконечном множестве других неприятных мест (если вы понимаете о чем я). Если на месте переживания, которое должно быть целью долгой практики будет черная дыра, то  знание "свободен" не возникнет. Речь тут не совсем о привязанности к существованию.

Рассудочное соображение: Как бы не отказывал Alert в "здравом, точном и строгом рассуждении" другим, не вижу, каким образом можно отождествить способность к пониманию процессов, с самим процессами. Это как минимум, неоднозначно (интересно, что в пример приводится вакуум, который по современным физическим представлениям, является не просто геометрией "в которой все содержится" - а активным участником физических процессов, например, в нем спонтанно рождаются и исчезают частицы.  Интересующимся советую почитать книгу о вакууме "Нечто, по имени ничто" - правда, интересное название?)

Практическое соображение: 
У меня к этому возрасту накопился определенный опыт попыток решения проблем их игнорирования и вытеснения из сознания. Это, грубо говоря, подход в духе положения 2. Буддийский подход, хоть и более трудный, подразумевает возрастающую способность к осознаванию - его должно быть больше, а не меньше. То есть, оно более сочетается в тем стилем практики, которому меня учили и которому я доверяю.

Соглашаться с этими положениями, никого не призываю. Просто прошу понимания, что тема эта вовсе не такая однозначная (см. зиллионы дебатов в интернете) и в традиции полно положений, которые можно толковать как за пункт 1, так и за 2.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.04.2009), Поляков (08.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но *лично меня*, этот подход не удовлетворил. Для меня лучше чистая апофатика.


Поистине, безграничны мудрость и сострадание Благословенного, давшего учения, удовлетворящие потребностям развития столь разных живых существ.


[С точки зрения Шравакаяны], следование правилам моральной дисциплины телом, речью и умом — это кармамудра;
Постижение отсутствия «я» личности — дхармамудра;
Уход от осквернений — самаямудра;
Нирвана без остатка cкандх — махамудра.

Панчен-лама II
_Махамудра линии гелуг-кагью_

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (09.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Можно подвести подобный итог быстрее - "Я знаю, что ничего не знаю" (с)  -)




> Бытовое соображение: пресловутая полная остановка (ака отключка) ничуть не греет. Не греет даже всерьез то, что я сейчас не нахожусь в бесконечном множестве других неприятных мест (если вы понимаете о чем я). Если на месте переживания, которое должно быть целью долгой практики будет черная дыра, то знание "свободен" не возникнет. Речь тут не совсем о привязанности к существованию.


На самом деле конечно это далекий вопрос - и на реальное нынешнее положение (нас всех) он не шибко-то влияет -)

Однако если подводить "практичный итог по беседам" - однозначно можно говорить о том, что любая попытка "оставить в конечном счете [в нирване] нечто из совокупностей тела-ума" является неправильной с т.з. Дхаммы Будды. Тело и ум должны быть полностью отброшены для достижения Конца Пути - в этом нет ни малейших сомнений и в этом вопросе Будда более чем однозначен (см. кучу сутт о Патичча-Самуппаде). Чем такой итог "практичен"? Тем, что медитирующий должен выйти за рамки тела-ума тотально, полностью. Если он посчитает хоть что-то из этого "надёжным" - он сильно ошибётся (см. истории с учителями Будды).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Однако если подводить "практичный итог по беседам" - однозначно можно говорить о том, что любая попытка "оставить в конечном счете [в нирване] нечто из совокупностей тела-ума" является неправильной с т.з. Дхаммы Будды. Тело и ум должны быть полностью отброшены для достижения Конца Пути - в этом нет ни малейших сомнений и в этом вопросе Будда более чем однозначен (см. кучу сутт о Патичча-Самуппаде). Чем такой итог "практичен"?


То, о чем  идет речь - не обязано входить эти совокупности (ст. Киевскую какой раз объявляют?  :Smilie:  ).  Просто это в другой плоскости.




> Тем, что медитирующий должен выйти за рамки тела-ума тотально, полностью.


Что выходит-то и куда? (вопрос риторический).  



> Если он посчитает хоть что-то из этого "надёжным" - он сильно ошибётся (см. истории с учителями Будды).


Интересно, вот вы не малейших сомнений не испытываете 3 строками выше  :Smilie: 

Ну да ладно, хотите говорить "что оно вот так, стопудово", говорите, но всегда будут люди которые будут говорить, "ну не совсееееем...."  :Smilie:

----------

Пилигрим (09.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Что выходит-то и куда? (вопрос риторический).


Так вот в том и оно - помимо скандх души нет. Сами скандхи аничча, анатта, дуккха. Скандхи убираем - дуккхи больше нет. Вот и ответ на вопрос.

----------


## warpig

> Так вот в том и оно - помимо скандх души нет. Сами скандхи аничча, анатта, дуккха. Скандхи убираем - дуккхи больше нет. Вот и ответ на вопрос.


Ничего не остается?

----------


## Zom

> Ничего не остается?


А ничего и не было, что могло бы остаться.

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего не остается?


"Остаётся" необусловленная дхамма ниббана.

----------


## warpig

> А ничего и не было, что могло бы остаться.


Что вроде крайности нигилизма?
Тот зазор который Будда оставил, сказав что нельзя говорить, что ничего нет - вполне себе, что-то мог бы вместить.
У меня на этот счет представление (за истинность которого, я, впрочем, не ручаюсь), что в данном случае просто речь идет о том, что не вписывается в сансарический опыт (который целиком покрывается 5 совокупностями). Счастливо.

----------

Пилигрим (09.04.2009)

----------


## warpig

> "Остаётся" необусловленная дхамма ниббана.


Вам это может не понравится, но в махаяне "нирвана", "изначальный ум" и "необусловенное" - синонимы.

----------


## Alert

> Рассудочное соображение: Как бы не отказывал Alert в "здравом, точном и строгом рассуждении" другим, не вижу, каким образом можно отождествить способность к пониманию процессов, с самим процессами.


Дык я то вел не о том речи, что Вы написали. Идея простая, что наши понятия, в т.ч. "существование/несуществование" имеют смысл только в рамках обыденного мира. И в этих именно рамках (не более того) имеет смысл и "сознание". А когда говорят о некоем хитром сознании за пределами, то просто переносят понятие обыденного сознания за пределы обыденности. Так Будда и говорит, что такого сознания за пределами обыденности нет! А какое есть, и что вообще есть за пределами обыденности? Но и опять-же, строго ответить здесь невозможно, поскольку все понятия теряют силу, свою применимость. И это единственное, что можно сказать здраво, точно и строго. Кроме конечно таких характеристик, как отсутствие страдания, прекращение перерождений, высшее счастье.

Здесь можно провести некоторую (условную) аналогию с физикой обыденного мира (Ньютоновской) и с физикой квантовой. В обычной физике объект либо есть либо его нет, имеет два обычных известных всем состояния. В квантовой физике все гораздо сложнее. "Существование" или "измерения" объекта есть функции вероятностные и даже зависящие от наблюдателя. Распостранять на них обыденное "существование" некорректно, там все сложнее. И главное что "пощупать" и "увидеть" там ничего невозможно. Точно также и в нашем внутреннем мире невозможно средствами обыденных сознаний "выйти за пределы" этих сознаний. Некорректно применять методы и понятия обыденного сознания там, где оно прекращено. Но частично и "там" есть свои кварки-кирпичики: рупа "состоит" из первоэлементов. Как физические тела состоят из молекул и атомов.

Опять же в квантовой физике для исследований ("измерений") необходимы инструменты и энергии, которых нет в обыденном мире. В нашем внутреннем микромире никаких инструментов не нужно, нужно лишь прекратить действие сознаний. остановить поток, развеять иллюзию обыденного мира. Никакие другие интрументы и методы не нужны. Но неправильно будет думать, что когда иллюзия обыденного мира развеется, останется что-то от этого мира или откроется нечто, описываемое в этом мире и в его понятиях, особливо существует/несуществует. Собственно ничего другого не останется и не откроется, кроме этого мира, его феноменов, но лишенное "Я", лишенное иллюзии существования, лишенное страдания.

Еще один хороший пример это фокус. Цель фокуса - обмануть восприятие, убедить зрителя в существовании некоего объекта или в магической силе, нарушающей законы природы. Следуя нашей теме, нужно полагать, что этот объект действительно существует или существует магическая сила, и фокусник должен нас научить, как ею пользоваться или создавать такие объекты. Т.е. "открыть" нам некое тайное магическое сверхсознание. Тогда как Будда действительно показывает нам секрет фокуса, который в нашем восприятии, в том что его просто обманывают. Т.е. само наше сознание есть фокус, обман, с присущим ему страданием. Будда дает метод, раскрывающий секрет, суть сознания, прекращающий иллюзию сознания и страдание.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вам это может не понравится, но в махаяне "нирвана", "изначальный ум" и "необусловенное" - синонимы.


От школы зависит. По моему не во всех махаянских школах такая синонимичность. Но  - да. В этом вопросе различия с Тхеравадой есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, что здесь могу сказать. В общих чертах на эту тему - в курсе. Сам был в Гелуг. Но *лично меня*, этот подход не удовлетворил. Для меня лучше чистая апофатика.


Кому лучше чистая апофатика, для того в этой системе существует дзогчен.

----------


## Топпер

Но на практике там тоже, на мой взгляд,  много обвесок. Особенно в виде иннициации мастером.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Особенно в виде иннициации мастером.


Никакой мистики. Просто природа ума иной раз лучше видна в другом человеке. Если, конечно, он - настоящий Учитель.

----------


## Топпер

> Никакой мистики. Просто природа ума иной раз лучше видна в другом человеке. Если, конечно, он - настоящий Учитель.


Мистика однозначно присутствует. Хотя бы в виде линии передач. Никто из настоящих дзогченпа, насколько я понимаю, никогда  не скажет, что возможно дать посвящение Дзогчен вне линии передачи.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Постижение отсутствия «я» личности — дхармамудра


Тут нужно обязательно прибавить "и явлений", потому что мир помимо восприятия (контакта) нигде не существует, и кто реализовывает знание безличности кхандх у того по определению присутствует знание безичности любых явлений мира, которые суть лишь восприятие и следствие только этих кхандх. Не более.

----------

Alert (09.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мистика однозначно присутствует. Хотя бы в виде линии передач.


А у вас при принятии монашества разве не то же самое?

Ведь никто из настоящих тхеравадинов, насколько я понимаю, никогда не скажет, что возможно принять монашество самому, вне линии передачи.

Не знаю, кстати, как с передачей учения. У вас можно самому выучить Канан и преподавать его? или есть какая-нибудь "передача"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут нужно обязательно прибавить "и явлений", потому что мир помимо восприятия (контакта) нигде не существует, и кто реализовывает знание безличности кхандх у того по определению присутствует знание безичности любых явлений мира, которые суть лишь восприятие и следствие только этих кхандх. Не более.


Ну значит Панчен "переносит" (экстраполирует) на Тхераваду воззрения собственной школы.
Потому что далее у него говорится, что, согласно Нагарджуне, "познавший одно (безсамостность личности) постигает все (безсамостность всех дхарм)".

----------


## Топпер

> А у вас при принятии монашества разве не то же самое?
> Ведь никто из настоящих тхеравадинов, насколько я понимаю, никогда не скажет, что возможно принять монашество самому, вне линии передачи.


Ну, во-первых, я нигде не говорил, что Тхеравада это вот просто наблюдение ума. Конечно линия упасампады существует.
Во-вторых Сангху организовал сам Будда. Он же дал правила приёма в Сангху. Но мы можем рассмотреть линию упасампады даже чисто юридически. Что, суд Сангхи в общем то и делает.
В-третих, это никоим образом не проясняет ситуацию с инициацией в Дзогчен.



> Не знаю, кстати, как с передачей учения. У вас можно самому выучить Канан и преподавать его? или есть какая-нибудь "передача"?


Хороший вопрос. Квалифицированно на него я вам не отвечу.  Постараюьс поговорить на досуге с монахами на эту тему.

Думаю, что здесь можно говорить о нескольких планах передачи Дхаммы. 
Если это линия упасампады, то самопосвятится не будучи Буддой нельзя. 
Если речь идёт о интеллектуальном преподавании, думаю, что теоретически возможно (по крайней мере частичное, каких то азов Дхаамы). Но такое преподавание, лишённое канонического понимания, вряд ли будет правильным.
Если речь о методах монашеской, так сказать, аскезы (они могут быть не сложными, но передаются при длительной жизни с учителем. Как, например, это происходило у Аджана Ча и Адана Сумедхо.). То думаю, что без длительной практики под руководством учителя такие наставления малоэффективны. Хотя в самих по себе наставлениях ничего мистического нет. Это подобно наставлениям старцев в православных монастырях. 
Есть и ещё один аспект самостоятельной работы: нет человека который может оценить ваши успехи и дать рекомендации по исправлению ошибок.

----------

Alert (09.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009), Сергей Хос (09.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сангху организовал сам Будда. Он же дал правила приёма в Сангху. 
> 
> Думаю, что здесь *можно говорить о нескольких планах передачи Дхаммы.* 
> Если это линия упасампады, то самопосвятится не будучи Буддой нельзя.


Ну вот и с дзогченом аналогично.
То, что мы имеем в нем как знание природы ума, первоначально (согласно этой системе) есть именно передача Дхармы от Будды с уровня дхармакайи или самбхогакайи либо непосредственно "от ума к уму" либо через демонстрацию и понимание символов.
Поэтому получая передачу от Мастера мы, фактически, видим "сквозь него" эту линию передачи от Будды.
Но для этого он сам, конечно, должен реализовать это знание в себе.
А уж дальше точно никакой мистики: смотришь не Учителя и воочию видишь "природу ума".

----------


## Топпер

Не думаю, что это так. При вангах и лунгах вроде как передаётся некая энергия. В Дзогче ещё и некое изначальное состояние ума. Это совсем не то, что линия упасампады.

Если не согласны то задам вопрос: линию упасампады мы можем рассмотреть юридически. Т.е. является ли человек монахом или нет мы можем определить просто оценив критерии.
Можно ли юридическое рассмотрение применить к посвящениям и линии передач в Дзогчен?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Нам следует признать непостоянство всех обусловленных вещей, и особенно - быстротечность человеческой жизни. Признай, это, мы понимаем, что крайне существенно подготовить себя к смерти. А что, собственно, умирает в момент смерти? Умирают наше тело и речь; сознание неспособно умереть. Именно наше сознание продолжает блуждать по самсарическим существованиям; отнюдь не наше теперешнее тело или голос.
> ...


_Чокьи Нима Ринпоче
Путеводитель по Жизни и Смерти
http://www.behigh.org/library/life-n-death-guide.html_

+ 
_Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче
Нарисованное Радугой
глава ПРОСТРАНСТВО
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/06.htm_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не думаю, что это так. При вангах и лунгах вроде как передаётся некая энергия. В Дзогче ещё и некое изначальное состояние ума. Это совсем не то, что линия упасампады.


Как раз против такого "энергетического" подхода и протестует, например, Намкхай Норбу. Он часто рассказывает историю про женщину, которая как-то сказала ему: "Вот у того учителя я чувствую энергии, а у вас - нет". Он ответил примерно так: "Если Вам нужны "энергии", идите туда, где энергии. А я передаю знание".
А знание в дзогчене и есть понимание природы ума (или сознания), о котором мы говорим.




> Если не согласны то задам вопрос: линию упасампады мы можем рассмотреть юридически. Т.е. является ли человек монахом или нет мы можем определить просто оценив критерии.
> Можно ли юридическое рассмотрение применить к посвящениям и линии передач в Дзогчен?


Линию передачи действительно можно рассмотреть "юридически", точнее, исторически. И история линии всегда объясняется перед посвящением.
Но "юридический" аспект здесь - не главное.
Знаете, бывает: входит в комнату человек, и в его присутствии хочется стать лучше. Мозги как-бы прочищаются. Чисто субъективное переживание, но при этом абсолютн реальное, такое, на которое можно опереться в практике. Но никаких энергий, чисто "моральное ощущение". Вот это примерно то самое, о чем идет речь.
Я думаю, примерно таким же образом ученикам Будды было видно, что Бхагаван достиг смьяксамбодхи. Но это недоказумо "юридически", поскольку субъективно по смыслу: кто-то видит, а кто-то нет.

Но! если бы этого фактора не было вовсе, если бы мы могли опираться только на передаваемый нам смысл произнесенных Бхагаваном слов, мы не принимали бы прибежища в Будде. Тогда у нас было бы лишь два объекта прибежища: Дхарма и Сангха.
А у нас их три.

Ну а в Тантре (и в дзогчене), поскольку это свойство просветленности, идущее от Будды, мы видим через учителя, принимается прибежище также и в гуру.

Такой в этом смысл. И никакой мистики. Никаких энергий.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, скажите пожалуйста, что значит фраза "убираем скандхи"?

----------


## Won Soeng

"энергии", которые так часто мистифицируются - не просто уловка. Само слово "энергия"  несколько запутано, сложением представлений физики и метафизики. Отсюда появляются  несообразности вроде "течение энергии", "излучение энергии", в общем - масло маслянное (даже хуже).

Энергия - это некий источник силы, то, что может быть направлено. Но сама энергия не имеет ни направлния, ни формы. 

Когда мы видим человека, который разделяет некоторую значительную цель или совокупность целей, находится в исполнении (реализации) некоторого замысла, мы называем такого человека энергичным, полным энергии.

По сути дела, для живых существ "энергией"  называется как раз совокупность замыслов, которые могут быть реализованы (то есть не любых замыслов, а адекватным имеющимся способностям применять энергию стихий, так же объединяя или разделяя усилия живых существ). А вот адекватность - это прежде всего знание.

Иначе говоря, помимо действительно мистификаций, а точнее - предрассудков в представлениях каких-либо самостоятельных силовых полей, дополнительных к четырем фундаментальным физическим, есть вполне понятные и рациональные представления о том, что же такое энергия живых существ (и почему она различна).

Поэтому ответ ННР женщине очень точен. Есть люди жаждущие каких либо "тайных знаний" по управлению стихиями, или хотя бы усилиями живых существ, то есть, по сути, жаждущие удела богов или хотя бы полубогов (в нашем с вами мире это участь великих лидеров или их приближенных)

Но даже в тантре подобное "энергетическое" видение предназначено лишь для трансформации устремлений от ограниченных, обособленных, относительных, пристрастных, к безграничным, абсолютным, беспристрастным, для освобождения от уз сансары. Хотя, конечно, есть много потакания "улучшению условий существования", в виде всевозожных совершенно бытовых молитв к защитникам, что собственно является низведением удела людей до удела животных (известная метафора стада и пастыря) или даже голодных духов (известная метафора страждущих плоти и крови святого духа), конституция которых не позволяет в их состоянии постичь Дхарму.

----------


## Zom

> Что вроде крайности нигилизма?
> Тот зазор который Будда оставил, сказав что нельзя говорить, что ничего нет - вполне себе, что-то мог бы вместить.
> У меня на этот счет представление (за истинность которого, я, впрочем, не ручаюсь), что в данном случае просто речь идет о том, что не вписывается в сансарический опыт (который целиком покрывается 5 совокупностями). Счастливо.


Нет. Крайность нигилизма - это когда человек постулирует, что в "живом существе" якобы есть некая вечная сущность по типу "Ленин всегда с нами". И вот когда он говорит что эта вечная сущность уничтожается - это называется нигилизмом. Соответственно и напротив - если он говорит, что всё распадается, а некая вечная сущность остаётся - это крайность этернализма. И то и другое неправильно с т.з. Будды (см. сутту о 62 неправильных взглядах - Брахмаджала Сутту, конкретно - неправильные взгляды N51-57)
http://www.purifymind.com/Suttas1.htm

Что касается "нельзя говорить что ничего нет" - то там, где встречаются эти слова, я считаю, что здесь опять-таки всё сводится к неправильным взглядам, когда человек априори задаёт вопрос с умыслом о некой сущности, о некой самости. И именно тогда Будда говорит, что нельзя ответить на такие вопросы [потому что нет никакой самости]. Человек спрашивает "ну а что же с душой-то будет?" - ну как Будда ответит? Ну никак он не ответит, потому что абсурд. Тоже самое и с этим самым "зазором". Аджан Брам в своей книге об этом замечательно написал, приведя в пример "дом пристарелых", который каждый практикующий хочет оставить для себя после париниббаны.

Вот вы сами посудите - вы считаете, что 5 скандх - это уже ЧТО-ТО. А на самом деле это неправильный взляд. Мнение о том, что 5 скандх - это ЧТО-ТО существующее сейчас и разрушающееся при париниббане - это уже неправильное мнение. Проблема в том, что каждый раз как мы пытаемся о чём-то говорить - мы говорим об этом как о самосущем - даже сами этого не замечая. Когда мы смотрим на вещи и видим их - мы сразу подсознательно автоматически наделям их самостоятельным независимым существованием. Беда в том, что даже в спорах и диспутах мы часто "условную реальность" начинаем смешивать с абсолютной, хотя это никоим образом недопустимо. 

И если говорить с абсолютной точки зрения, или как говорят в Тхераваде, говорить языком Абхидхаммы - нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей. Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас. Так как тогда можно говорить, что это "уничтожается" после чего-то там? Поэтому с абсолютной точки зрения, когда все обусловленные дхаммы "разъехались, и более не соберутся вновь" это и есть ниббана. 
(с мнением о том, что есть некая индивидуальная дхамма ниббаны в потоке "жизни", я не согласен - ибо считаю это этерналистическим взглядом).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И если говорить с абсолютной точки зрения, или как говорят в Тхераваде, говорить языком Абхидхаммы - нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей.* Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас*.


То есть нирвана уже присутсвует в сансаре "прямо сейчас"?
Это и есть тезис махаяны о тождественности сансары и нирваны.

----------

Илия (16.04.2009), Пилигрим (09.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот вы сами посудите - вы считаете, что 5 скандх - это уже ЧТО-ТО. А на самом деле это неправильный взляд. Мнение о том, что 5 скандх - это ЧТО-ТО существующее сейчас и разрушающееся при париниббане - это уже неправильное мнение. Проблема в том, что каждый раз как мы пытаемся о чём-то говорить - мы говорим об этом как о самосущем - даже сами этого не замечая. Когда мы смотрим на вещи и видим их - мы сразу подсознательно автоматически наделям их самостоятельным независимым существованием. Беда в том, что даже в спорах и диспутах мы часто "условную реальность" начинаем смешивать с абсолютной, хотя это никоим образом недопустимо. 
> 
> И если говорить с абсолютной точки зрения, или как говорят в Тхераваде, говорить языком Абхидхаммы - нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей. Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас. Так как тогда можно говорить, что это "уничтожается" после чего-то там? Поэтому с абсолютной точки зрения, когда все обусловленные дхаммы "разъехались, и более не соберутся вновь" это и есть ниббана. 
> (с мнением о том, что есть некая индивидуальная дхамма ниббаны в потоке "жизни", я не согласен - ибо считаю это этерналистическим взглядом).


Zom, Вы только что повторили Праджняпарамита Хридая сутру в ее первой части.
И мой вопрос о прекращении скандх (убирании скандх) практически получил ответ, ради которого был задан.

Махаяна не спорит с Тхеравадой. Махаяна есть средство против Хинаяны (и в Тхераваде - тоже). Хинаяна это не учение, хинаяна - это ограниченные взгляды на учение Будды.

Разница между учениями махаяны и тхеравады больше культурные, нежели доктринальные. Абхидхамма в Тхераваде вполне дополняет суттапитаку, так же как в махаяне часть шастр относятся к основополагающим и называются сутрами (переоткрытым или вновь открытым словом Будды).
Иначе говоря - разница в отношении к дисциплине.

Именно поэтому не стоит думать, что Тхеравада - это только малая колесница, и наоборот, что Махаяна - это какая-то необязательная надстройка над Тхеравадой. В Тхераваде есть и своя "Махаяна" - учение против ограниченного понимания слов Будды, против внутренней, тхеравадинской хинаяны. 

Чань имеет историческое происхождение как возрождение практики медитации поверх исключительного изучения сутр и проведения ритуалов. Тибетский буддизм имеет свою историю появления. 

Споры относительно традиций некорректны в той же степени, в какой некорректны споры школьников во дворе, что круче - алгебра или геометрия.

----------

Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> То есть нирвана уже присутсвует в сансаре "прямо сейчас"?
> Это и есть тезис махаяны о тождественности сансары и нирваны.


Махаянская тождественность сансары и нирваны подразумевает, что вы действуете в миру, и это уже может быть [окончательной безостаточной] нирваной. А тхеравадинская позиция иная - вы не можете действовать в миру (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана (собственно говоря - потому что нечему больше действовать даже с т.з. условной реальности).

Это вообщем-то единственный пункт (ну или по крайней мере самый главный), против которого я выступаю по отношению к Махаяне - потому что именно отсюда начинаются все остальные расхождения - как в философии, так и в практике.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В-третих, это никоим образом не проясняет ситуацию с инициацией в Дзогчен.


Я очень поверхностно слышал о ситуации с инициацией в Дзогчен, и так же не очень глубоко знаю о ситуации с "передачей Дхармы" в Дзен/Чань, однако не смущаюсь этими ситуациями. Возможно, чего-то не знаю об этом, слишком таинственного или мистического?  :Smilie: 

Приведу совершенно бытовой, зато конкретный пример.

Вы просите человека налить воду в чашку. Он спрашивает: в какую чашку? 
Вы же убедитесь, что человек увидел чашку, на которую Вы ему указываете?

Дзен мастер Сунг Сан неоднократно проделывал с учениками, задающими вопрос о просветлении нечто вот такое: протягивал чашку с водой и просил попробовать. Потом спрашивал - что это? Ученик отвечал: вода. Сунг Сан отвечал - Вы достигли просветления.

Инициация есть указание на некий внутренний объект, внутренний процесс, происходящий в уме, на определенное движение внимания. 

Передача Дхармы в дзен это подтверждение, что правильно обнаружено то, что необходимо найти. Правильные взгляды (правильное понимание). Правильное памятование, правильное сосредоточение наконец. Эти три ведут дальше к правильным усилиям и правильному образу жизни наиболее естественным образом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Махаянская тождественность сансары и нирваны подразумевает, что вы действуете в миру, и это уже может быть [окончательной безостаточной] нирваной. А тхеравадинская позиция иная - *вы не можете действовать в миру* (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана.



Но если Вы говорите, что "отсутсвие скандх" - это сиюминутная данность, значит проблема лишь в том, можем ли мы этим воспользоваться.
Тхеравада учит, что не можем, и это концептуальное различие.

Но посмотрите: видеть актуальное "отсутсвие скандх" мешает эгоцентрация. Согласно Вашим утверждениям, избавиться от этого можно лишь путем угашения сознания.

Видимо, тхеравада орицает возможность совершения действия, не основанного на эгоцентрации. В этом случае действительно всякое действие будет сансарическим.

Но в учении махаяны содержится зание о возможности бессамостных действий, в основании которых лежит не эгоистическое побуждение, а бодхичитта.
Бодхичитта же в махаяне - это природа ума, а она бессамостна.
Действие, совершаемое из бодхичитты не является кармическим. Так реализуется тождественность сансары и нирваны.

----------

Won Soeng (09.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет критики учений других традиций и других учителей учениками могу привести еще одну анекдотическую аналогию

Папа заглядывает через плечо сына в тетрадку, и дает ему подзатыльник: аккуратнее, аккуратнее крючки выводи!!!

Сын огорченно отвечает: папа! Это не крючки! Это интегралы!

Иногда глядя на конкретные практические действия учеников других школ можно подумать, что они делают что-то не то, что-то неправильное, чего-то непонимают, и поэтому их школа хуже нашей. Не всегда можно догадаться, что то, что похоже на крючки в нашей школе, это интегралы. 

Я, конечно, излишне горяч сейчас, в стремлении примирить взгляды разных школ друг на друга, но все же нередко из-за грядки с морковкой проглядывают заячьи уши. То есть за объяснениями видится мнимое превосходство (нереализованное в собственных знаниях) своей школы и своего учителя. 

Наша традиция, наша школа нас направляет. Это не значит, что это дает нам право направлять друг друга наперекор наставлениям и принятому прибежищу.

Вот Андрея удивляет, что в Тхераваде для получения прибежища нужно снять прибежище в других традициях. Но ведь это всего лишь вопрос осознанности - отказ смешивать разные наставления, очищение ума от предвзятости и пристрастий. Это же не значит, что нужно начать пренебрежительно или презрительно относиться к другим традициям, прибежище в которых снимается.

----------

Илия (16.04.2009), Пилигрим (09.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Махаянская тождественность сансары и нирваны подразумевает, что вы действуете в миру, и это уже может быть [окончательной безостаточной] нирваной.


Простите, а почему Вы такую трактовку полагаете махаянской? Это типичная хинаяна.



> А тхеравадинская позиция иная - вы не можете действовать в миру (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана


В миру действовать не можете как нечто обусловленное, обособленное и ограниченное. Разве исчезает влага от того, что капли дождя растворяются в океане?
Вот смотрите другую трактовку:

Махаянская тождественность сансары и нирваны подразумевает, что целое никогда не состояло из каких-либо частей, восприятие целого состоящим из частей и есть сансара. Прекращение восприятия целого по частям и есть нирвана. 

С точки зрения махаяны нирвана не делится на остаточную и безостаточную по принципу до смерти тела и после смерти тела. Все останки умершего тела остаются в круговороте жизни и дальше. Они никогда и не принадлежали чему-то. 

Сансара - значит держаться за что-то в этом круговороте. Нирвана - значит видеть, что нечему держаться. 

Хинаяна - значит думать, что это тело, этот мозг - это что-то, с чем я связан (т.е. непрямое постулирование чего-то как я), неосознание пустоты скандх (т.е. иллюзорности выделения некоторых конструкций дхарм как обособленных от всех других)

Махаяна - значит выход за пределы пяти скандх, восприятие групп дхарм вне одной очень значимой формы одного (собственного) тела. 

Разве тхеравадинская позиция дает ответ на вопрос: что действует в миру?
Посмотрите еще раз внимательно на то, что Вы написали




> А тхеравадинская позиция иная - вы не можете действовать в миру (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана.


Что это за вещь "вы"?

----------

Good (09.04.2009)

----------


## Good

Цитата Zom:



> А тхеравадинская позиция иная - вы не можете действовать в миру (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана


BTR



> Махаянская тождественность сансары и нирваны подразумевает, что целое никогда не состояло из каких-либо частей, восприятие целого состоящим из частей и есть сансара. Прекращение восприятия целого по частям и есть нирвана.





> Я, конечно, излишне горяч сейчас, в стремлении примирить взгляды разных школ друг на друга, но все же нередко из-за грядки с морковкой проглядывают заячьи уши. То есть за объяснениями видится мнимое превосходство (нереализованное в собственных знаниях) своей школы и своего учителя.


Уважаемый БТР, по-моему, Махаяна не пытается примирить воззрения различных школ буддизма, а «Поэтому вы, слушающие [меня], не должны цепляться за двойственные понятия, но и не должны оставлять многообразие воззрений ради следования Истине Пробуждённого, не должны цепляться за Истину Пробуждённого и не должны отвергать истины обычных людей».

Вот впрочем и цитата:




> я далее объясню высшую реаль¬ность. Почему? Потому что разнообразие всех явлений содержится в ре¬альности. У достигшего нет высшей Истины. Почему нет? Потому что Истина достигшего и истина обычного человека ни одинаковы, ни раз¬личны...
> Манджушри продолжал:
> — Если люди хотят постичь Совершенную Премуд¬рость, я скажу им:
> — Вы, кто [меня] слушает, не думайте о чём-либо и ни к чему не привязывайтесь, а также не думайте, будто что-то слышите или получаете. Будьте свободны от различений, как волшебно созданное существо. Это настоящее учение Истины. Поэтому вы, слушающие [меня], не должны цепляться за двойственные понятия, но и не должны оставлять многообразие воззрений ради следования Истине Пробуждённого, не должны цепляться за Истину Пробуждённого и не должны отвергать истины обычных людей. Почему? Потому что и Истина Пробуждённого, и истины обычных лю¬дей равно несут качество пустоты, в которой нет ничего, за что [можно] цепляться или что отвергать. Вот как отвечу я, если буду спрошен людьми о Совершенной Премудрости, вот, как я их утешу, вот, что буду утверждать. Сыны и дочери из доброй семьи должны вопрошать меня об этом и без отступления пребывать в моём ответе. Они должны знать, что я учу сущности всех явлений в согласии с Совершенной Премудростью.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Что касается "нельзя говорить что ничего нет" - то там, где встречаются эти слова, я считаю, что здесь опять-таки всё сводится к неправильным взглядам, когда человек априори задаёт вопрос с умыслом о некой сущности, о некой самости. И именно тогда Будда говорит, что нельзя ответить на такие вопросы [потому что нет никакой самости].


Здесь ещё вот какой вопрос - почему Будда не отвечал таким же образом: "ты спрашиваешь с умыслом о некой сущности, а её нет и никогда не было".

Варианты:
1) Это не так.
2) Говорить об этом бесполезно или опасно.

----------


## sergey

> И если говорить с абсолютной точки зрения, или как говорят в Тхераваде, говорить языком Абхидхаммы - нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей. Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас.


Zom, где в суттах или Абхидхамме такое? В тхераваде не утверждается, что нет кхандх - ни в суттах, ни в абхидхамме, во всяком случае мне такое неизвестно. Они возникают обусловлено, это да. 




> А тхеравадинская позиция иная - вы не можете действовать в миру (читайте - в сансаре), если наступила безостаточная ниббана (собственно говоря - потому что нечему больше действовать даже с т.з. условной реальности).


Сама постановка вопроса о том, что "вы можете" или "не можете" (действовать ..., если наступила безостаточная ниббана), как и выражения  "Татхагата существует после смерти" "Татхагата не существует после смерти",  опирается, связана с пятью кхандхами. Поэтому "Татхагата существует после смерти", "Татхагата не существует после смерти" не объявлено Буддой. Как еще говорит сестра Кхема в одной из сутт, это высказывание "не применимо" (na upeti).
На этот счет есть целая Авьяката самъютта в Самъютта Никае.

----------


## Zom

> Но если Вы говорите, что "отсутсвие скандх" - это сиюминутная данность, значит проблема лишь в том, можем ли мы этим воспользоваться.
> Тхеравада учит, что не можем, и это концептуальное различие.
> 
> Но посмотрите: видеть актуальное "отсутсвие скандх" мешает эгоцентрация. Согласно Вашим утверждениям, избавиться от этого можно лишь путем угашения сознания.
> 
> Видимо, тхеравада орицает возможность совершения действия, не основанного на эгоцентрации. В этом случае действительно всякое действие будет сансарическим.
> 
> Но в учении махаяны содержится зание о возможности бессамостных действий, в основании которых лежит не эгоистическое побуждение, а бодхичитта.
> Бодхичитта же в махаяне - это природа ума, а она бессамостна.
> Действие, совершаемое из бодхичитты не является кармическим. Так реализуется тождественность сансары и нирваны.


Нет, тхеравада не отрицает возможность совершения действия, не основанного на эгоизме. Более того - архаты полностью лишены эго, они 100% просветленные - но до париниббаны они различимы, у них есть тела, сознание, они могут действовать. Но после париниббаны уже не различимы (есть сутты где это описывается, что их след найти больше невозможно).




> Но посмотрите: видеть актуальное "отсутсвие скандх" мешает эгоцентрация. Согласно Вашим утверждениям, избавиться от этого можно лишь путем угашения сознания.


Ошибка данного утверждения в том, что будто бы дхаммы скандх вообще отсутствуют на абсолютном уровне.  А это не так. Дхаммы скандх присутствуют на абсолютном уровне, и именно это позволяет говорить о том, что "существо есть" с т.з. относительной истины.

Если учитывать, будто бы дхамм скандх вообще не существует на абсолютном уровне - и в то же самое время существо различимо на относительном уровне - тогда да - существо "продолжает свой путь" бесконечно - вопрос лишь в загрязнённом/чистом уме. 

Но если учитывать, что дхаммы скандх различимы на абсолютном уровне, тогда после париниббаны существо действовать не может, и более того - существа после париниббаны найти нельзя - ибо больше нет на абсолютном уровне дхамм, которые бы составляли скандхи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ошибка данного утверждения в том, что будто бы дхаммы скандх вообще отсутствуют на абсолютном уровне.  А это не так. Дхаммы скандх присутствуют на абсолютном уровне, и именно это позволяет говорить о том, что "существо есть" с т.з. относительной истины.


А вот здесь можно немного подробнее?
Как у вас объясняется различие относительного и абсолютного?
Я до сих пор считал, что о различии абс. и отн. истин говорится только в махаяне, да и в ней в разных школах по-разному.

----------


## sergey

Zom, не обижайтесь, если что, но у меня впечатление, что под вашим ником сегодня пишет другой человек - кажется, что другой стиль, какие-то другие понятия...
Интересно, никто не сделал хак?

----------


## Zom

> Здесь ещё вот какой вопрос - почему Будда не отвечал таким же образом: "ты спрашиваешь с умыслом о некой сущности, а её нет и никогда не было".
> 
> Варианты:
> 1) Это не так.
> 2) Говорить об этом бесполезно или опасно.


Во-первых, Будда отвечал на такие вопросы таким образом. См. ту же Брахмаджала сутту.
Во-вторых, нужно посмотреть, есть ли хоть одна сутта, где Будда говорит о том, что "Татхагата существует" -))
Но опять же - нужно смотреть с какой т.з. говорит Будда - с относительной или с абсолютной.




> Zom, где в суттах или Абхидхамме такое? В тхераваде не утверждается, что нет кхандх - ни в суттах, ни в абхидхамме, во всяком случае мне такое неизвестно. Они возникают обусловлено, это да.


Вы путаете т.з. абсолютной реальности и относительной. Говоря языком абхидхаммы скандх нет (а есть дхаммы, и их взаимодействие). Говоря языком обычным можно сказать - скандхи есть.




> Zom, не обижайтесь, если что, но у меня впечатление, что под вашим ником сегодня пишет другой человек - другой стиль, какие-то другие понятия...
> Интересно, никто не сделал хак?


Смотрите на это как на иллюзию -)




> А вот здесь можно немного подробнее?
> Как у вас объясняется различие относительного и абсолютного?
> Я до сих пор считал, что о различии абс. и отн. истин говорится только в махаяне, да и в ней в разных школах по-разному.


В тхераваде тоже есть такое различение, даже есть вроде бы сутта, где Будда сам говорит об относительной реальности и абсолютной.
К сожалению сейчас у меня нет времени, потому пока не смогу её найти и привести тут. Как вернусь, поищу.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.04.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Вы путаете т.з. абсолютной реальности и относительной. Говоря языком абхидхаммы скандх нет (а есть дхаммы, и их взаимодействие). Говоря языком обычным можно сказать - скандхи есть.


Да нет, это вы путаете. Кхандхи - это собрание дхамм и они в абхидхамме относятся к параматтха дхаммам. Почитайте например книги Нины вон Горком об абхидхамме.
http://www.abhidhamma.org/abhid2.html
или в словаре тхеры Ньянатилоки
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/n_r/paramattha.htm
Условные выражения - это мужчина, женщина и т.п.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В тхераваде тоже есть такое различение, даже есть вроде бы сутта, где Будда сам говорит об относительной реальности и абсолютной.
> К сожалению сейчас у меня нет времени, потому пока не смогу её найти и привести тут. Как вернусь, поищу.


Интереснее было бы если б немножко "своими словами".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> _Чокьи Нима Ринпоче
> Путеводитель по Жизни и Смерти
> http://www.behigh.org/library/life-n-death-guide.html_
> 
> + 
> _Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче
> Нарисованное Радугой
> глава ПРОСТРАНСТВО
> http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/06.htm_


Вот тут почитайте слова Будды о том, что каких пределах (10 из 12 звеньев Патичасамуппады) происходят рождения и смерть (в разделе *Consciousness*).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> То есть нирвана уже присутсвует в сансаре "прямо сейчас"?
> Это и есть тезис махаяны о тождественности сансары и нирваны.


Сансара существует только при начличии 5 групп привязанности, образующих "существо", и является следствием контакта (phassa), который обусловлен нама-рупой, которая неотделима от 6ти сознаний 6ти чувственных сфер. Тут все в одновременной связке, которую пропитывают и склеевают санкхары, порождающие влечения к существованию, воприятию и пр. Когда неведение испаряется Плодом реализации, тогда и жажда, склеивающее все кхандхи воедино, уничтожается, и после распада кханд со смертью тела они больше никогда не соберуться и не образут "сансару". Потому сансара никак не тождестенна Ниббане. Сансара это постоянное возникновение. Ниббана это окончательно прекращение.




> "Venerable sir, it is said `a being', `a being'. To what extent can one be called `a being'."
> Преподобный господин, сказано "существо", "существо". Что и в каких перелах пожет быть названо существом?
> 
> 
> "Ràdha, that desire, that lust, that delight, that craving in form ... feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness, with which one is attached and thoroughly attached to it, therefore is one called a `being'.
> Радха, эти желание, страсть, наслаждение, тяга [сосредоточенные] в форме ... чувстве ... восприятии ... волевых формациях ... сознании, к которым некто привязан и основательно привязан -  вследствие этого некто называется "существом".
> 
> "Suppose, Ràdha, some little boys and girls are playing with sand castles. So long as their lust, desire, love, thirst, passion and craving for those things have not gone away, they remain fond of them, they play with them, treat them as their property and call them their own. But when, Ràdha, those little boys and girls have outgrown that lust, desire, love, thirst, passion and craving for those sand castles, they scatter them with their hands and feet, demolish them, dismantle them and render them unplayable."
> Представь, Радха, маленьких мальчиков и девочек, играющих [строющих] замки из песка. Как долго их влечения, желания, любовь, страсть и тяга к этим вещам не погасла, они наслаждаются ими, играют ими, радуются им как своим собственным и называют "своими". Но когда, Радха, эти маленькие мальчики и девочки вырастают [и откидывают] эти влечения, желания, любовь, страсть и тягу к песочным замкам, они разрушают их своими руками и ногами, сравнивают с поверхностью, стирают и доводят до состояния, когда этим больше нельзя играть.
> ...


И о "мире", т.е. сансаре:




> "The intellect disintegrates. Ideas disintegrate. Consciousness at the intellect consciousness disintegrates. Contact at the intellect disintegrates. And whatever there is that arises in dependence on contact at the intellect — experienced as pleasure, pain or neither-pleasure-nor-pain — that too disintegrates.
> Иетеллект расщепляется. Идеи расщепляются. Сознание сознания интеллекта расщепляется. Контакт интеллекта расщепляется. И что бы не существовало возникшего от контакта интеллекта - опыт удовольствия, боли, или ни удовольствия-ни боли - это также расщепится.
> (.... и так со всеми 6 сферами чувств)
> 
> "Insofar as it disintegrates, it is called the 'world.'"
> И до тех пор, пока это расщепляется, это названо "миром".
> 
> Loka Sutta

----------

Zom (09.04.2009), Сергей Хос (09.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Сансара - значит держаться за что-то в этом круговороте. Нирвана - значит видеть, что нечему держаться.


Что приводит к окончательному необратимому разрушению 5 кхандх после смерти организма без возможности волеизъявлять, сострадать и помогать существам.

----------

Zom (09.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ещё одна превосходная сутта - раньше не читал. Спасибо ещё раз.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Здесь ещё вот какой вопрос - почему Будда не отвечал таким же образом: "ты спрашиваешь с умыслом о некой сущности, а её нет и никогда не было".
> 
> Варианты:
> 1) Это не так.
> 2) Говорить об этом бесполезно или опасно.


Еще как отвечал, но перевод, по-желанию, уже осуществите сами (это ответы Сарипутты на вопросы Махакотхиты):




> "Friend, with the remainderless fading away and cessation of the six spheres of sense-contact, is there something left?"
> 
> "do not say so, friend." 
> 
> "Friend, with the remainderless fading away and cessation of the six spheres of sense-contact, is there nothing left?"
> 
> "do not say so, friend." 
> 
> "Friend, with the remainderless fading away and cessation of the six spheres of sense-contact, is it the case that there is and is not something left?"
> ...


Еще более подробные пояснения от самого Будды встретите в Nobbana Sermons.

----------

Zom (09.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ещё одна превосходная сутта - раньше не читал. Спасибо ещё раз.


Полный перевод "сермонсов" надо осуществить. Говорю, это лучший обзор по Канону какой я только встречал. Правда медленно у меня перевод идет...

----------


## sergey

> Еще как отвечал, но перевод, по-желанию, уже осуществите сами (это ответы Сарипутты на вопросы Махакотхиты)


Вот есть любительский перевод:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=177

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что приводит к окончательному необратимому разрушению 5 кхандх после смерти организма без возможности волеизъявлять, сострадать и помогать существам.


Очевидно, что касается 5 кхандх - это так.
Ответьте Будда - это 5 кхандх? Татхагата - это 5 кхандх?
Ведь когда в Махаяне речь идет о Нирманакае, речь не идет о 5 кхандхах. Речь идет об эманациях, воплощениях, аватарах, тулку. 
Кто-то говорит, что это те же самые 5 кханх, что необратимо разрушились после смерти соответствующего организма?

Ну, и кстати, насчет необратимости. Надеюсь, 5 кхандх не включает зубы, волосы, кости  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ответьте Будда - это 5 кхандх


Вот Вам ответ самого Будды:




> "What do you think, Anuràdha, do you regard form as the Tathàgata?"
> 
> "No, venerable sir."
> 
> "Do you regard feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness as the Tathàgata?"
> 
> "No, venerable sir."
> 
> "What do you think, Anuràdha, do you regard the Tathàgata as in form?"
> ...







> Ведь когда в Махаяне речь идет о Нирманакае, речь не идет о 5 кхандхах.


Кроме них ничего нет. Сам Будда и говорит, что он не нечто отдельно от них, и не нечто, что в них, и уже в этой жизни не может быть найден.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, совершенно точно, Вы правильно заметили, *уже в этой жизни не может быть найден*
Что же тогда прекращается после окончательного уничтожения 5 кхандх?

Все дело именно в этом. Да, 5 кхандх прекращают действовать. Но в Махаяне говорят о нерожденном, так приходящем/уходящем. 

Это не что-то индивидуальное, но это то, что воплощается в поведении живых существ и приводит к действиям, которые могут быть признаны индивидуальными. Это то, что не может быть найдено. Вы можете найти сладость? Вы можете найти что-то сладкое, но можете ли Вы найти само качество?

Когда речь идет о природе ума, о изначальном я, о лице до рождения и прочих эпитетах, речь идет о качестве, которое проявляется в наблюдаемых феноменах, но не может быть найдено само по себе.

Здесь нет противоречия со словами Будды. И здесь нет "отсебятины", это лишь комментарий, объяснение того, что может быть упущено, не понято, принято абсурдным или противоречивым.

Татхагата уже в этой жизни не существует. Как же можно сказать, существует или не существует Татхагата после смерти тела и распада 5 кхандх?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, совершенно точно, Вы правильно заметили, *уже в этой жизни не может быть найден*
> Что же тогда прекращается после окончательного уничтожения 5 кхандх?


Прекращаются жажда, 5 кхандх да и только. Они и есть сансара, которая лишь и следствие, и причина контакта. Будда же говорит, что он не нечто "без тела, без чувства, без восприятия, без волевых формаций, без сознания". А у Вас выходит, что это нечто помимо них. Сам Ваш вопрос звучит как: "Что же тогда прекращается после окончательного уничтожения 5 кхандх?".




> Все дело именно в этом. Да, 5 кхандх прекращают действовать. Но в Махаяне говорят о нерожденном, так приходящем/уходящем.


Именно. Они также как и Вы невнимательно читают сутты, предпочитая их стихам о Нерожденном, Правильной Гордости и пр. [Для обидчивых и оскорбленных: Об этом Будда предупреждал, так что на него обижайтесь.]




> Это не что-то индивидуальное, но это то, что воплощается в поведении живых существ и приводит к действиям, которые могут быть признаны индивидуальными.


Это не что иное, как жажда. Прочитайте предыдущую страницу с ответом преподобному Радхе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, на что тут обижаться, ведь учителя начали об этом говорить, именно потому, что появились те, кто думает, что внимательно читает сутры (вот только не понимает, о чем они).
Будем думать что нашли чем друг-друга уязвить? Или оставим самоуверенность и попробуем разбираться глубже, не полагая, что вокруг одни недопредупрежденные Буддой?

Сами подумайте, можно ли говорить о том, что капля имеет жажду обладать качеством влажности? Вы топчетесь на относительном уровне, пытаясь спастись идеей того, что все это ошибка. Спастись идеей нельзя - нужно вникнуть, о чем идет речь. Если отмахиваться - то, действительно, какая разница? Махаяна заблуждается, потому что заблуждается. 

Давайте еще раз. Прекращены ли влечения и жажда у Архатов и Будды?

----------


## Zom

> Прекращены ли влечения и жажда у Архатов и Будды?


"Прекращены, друг." (c) -)

----------

Won Soeng (09.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Zom.
А пять ккхандх прекращены у Архатов и Будды?

----------


## Топпер

> Что касается "нельзя говорить что ничего нет" - то там, где встречаются эти слова, я считаю, что здесь опять-таки всё сводится к неправильным взглядам, когда человек априори задаёт вопрос с умыслом о некой сущности, о некой самости.


"Есть нечто" и "ничего нет" не обязательно подразумевает некую или некие самости. Это сужение термина. Дхаммы вообще не подразумевают самости ни те, что образуют сансару, ни та, которая ниббана.  Мы даже в сансаре не говорим о самости, и тем более не говорим этого о Ниббане. Но, тем не менее, сансара существует, хотя и не обладает самостью.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А пять ккхандх прекращены у Архатов и Будды?


"Прекращены, друг." (c) -)




> "Есть нечто" и "ничего нет" не обязательно подразумевает некую или некие самости. Это сужение термина. Дхаммы вообще не подразумевают самости ни те, что образуют сансару, ни та, которая ниббана. Мы даже в сансаре не говорим о самости, и тем более не говорим этого о Ниббане. Но, тем не менее, сансара существует, хотя и не обладает самостью.


Вот и я говорю - нужно знать на каком "языке" говорил Будда в данном случае. На условном или абсолютном.
В зависимости от этого можно спекулировать дальше -)

Однако похожие ответы Будды есть в Брахмаджхала сутте (сутте о 62 неправильных взглядах). И там он совершенно чётко уже говорит именно о самости (когда упоминает о том, что есть взгляды, будто [после смерти] самость существует, самость не существует, ни существует, ни не-существует). На основании этого я делаю выводы, что и в остальных схожих местах он имеет в виду именно это, а не нечто другое. Экстраполирую так сказать. Спекуляция конечно, но имеющая обоснование.

----------

Won Soeng (09.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будем думать что нашли чем друг-друга уязвить?


Уважаемый BTR. Я это не к Вам отнес. Просто после таких моих постов я регулярно получаю баллы для бана из-за множества жалоб оскорбленных.




> Сами подумайте, можно ли говорить о том, что капля имеет жажду обладать качеством влажности?


Вот оно что.. Капля не обладает качеством влажности.




> Давайте еще раз. Прекращены ли влечения и жажда у Архатов и Будды?


Полностью и необратимо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, спекуляция это использование ограниченных знаний для ограниченной пользы. Этим конечно можно заниматься, но не стоит.
Итак, пять ккхандх прекращены у Архатов и Будды. Чем же тогда отличается Ниббана с остатком от Ниббаны без остатка?

----------

Пилигрим (10.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> тем не менее, сансара существует, хотя и не обладает самостью.


Именно исходя из этого махаянисты и говорят о тождественности С и Н.

----------


## Топпер

> Он ответил примерно так: "Если Вам нужны "энергии", идите туда, где энергии. А я передаю знание".


И, тем не менее, для начала практики не считается достаточным просто прочесть текст лекции ННР изложенный на бумаге.



> Линию передачи действительно можно рассмотреть "юридически", точнее, исторически. И история линии всегда объясняется перед посвящением.
> Но "юридический" аспект здесь - не главное.
> Знаете, бывает: входит в комнату человек, и в его присутствии хочется стать лучше. Мозги как-бы прочищаются. Чисто субъективное переживание, но при этом абсолютн реальное, такое, на которое можно опереться в практике. Но никаких энергий, чисто "моральное ощущение". Вот это примерно то самое, о чем идет речь.


Вот, как минимум, одно отличие от линии упасампады: невозмоно установить её юридически.
Касаемо того, что в присутствии кого-либо..... это то о чём писал вам и я. Есть вещи которые, вроде бы, не сложны, но понять из без учителя сложно.



> Я думаю, примерно таким же образом ученикам Будды было видно, что Бхагаван достиг смьяксамбодхи. Но это недоказумо "юридически", поскольку субъективно по смыслу: кто-то видит, а кто-то нет.


Полностью согласен.



> Но! если бы этого фактора не было вовсе, если бы мы могли опираться только на передаваемый нам смысл произнесенных Бхагаваном слов, мы не принимали бы прибежища в Будде. Тогда у нас было бы лишь два объекта прибежища: Дхарма и Сангха.
> А у нас их три.


Это то, как раз, объяснимо: Дхамм полученна через Будду. Сангха образованна Буддой. Без него невозможно.



> Ну а в Тантре (и в дзогчене), поскольку это свойство просветленности, идущее от Будды, мы видим через учителя, принимается прибежище также и в гуру.
> Такой в этом смысл. И никакой мистики. Никаких энергий.


Насчёт Дзогчена мне сложно спорить. Мало знаком. Но то, что в тантре не передаётся ничего "энергетического" это, как минимум, странно. Особенно, если учесть, что тантра работает с каналами и чакрами.



> То есть нирвана уже присутсвует в сансаре "прямо сейчас"?
> Это и есть тезис махаяны о тождественности сансары и нирваны.


дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно. Но её наличие не являет Ниббаны.

----------


## Zom

> Итак, пять ккхандх прекращены у Архатов и Будды. Чем же тогда отличается Ниббана с остатком от Ниббаны без остатка?


При ниббане с остатком 5 скандх не распались, они могут быть рассмотрены, на них может быть указано. Мара видит архата и будду. 

После смерти 5 скандх распадаются. Их нельзя более рассмотреть, и нельзя на них указать. Мара не может уловить след архата или будды после их смерти.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Сами подумайте, можно ли говорить о том, что капля имеет жажду обладать качеством влажности?
> 
> 
> Вот оно что.. Капля не обладает качеством влажности.


Очень хорошо! Вы понимаете слово "обладает", видите ловушку. 
Влажность воплощена в капле не зависимо от желаний капли.
Может быть Вы поймете и аналогию с тем, что воплощение не значит что воплощенное обладаем воплощаемым.




> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Прекращены ли влечения и жажда у Архатов и Будды?
> 
> 
> Полностью и необратимо.


Чудесно. Именно по этой причине Будду и Архата не найти уже при жизни тела. И вот тело распадается, жизнедеятельность прекращается. Что изменилось?

----------

Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Сансара это постоянное возникновение*. Ниббана это окончательно прекращение.


Отлично. Остается Вам только с Zom договориться. Он ведь утверждает, что



> с абсолютной точки зрения ... нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей. *Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас.*


Значит, "сансара это постоянное возникновение", но "ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас".
Что же тогда возникает?

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, у Будды и Архата 5 ккхандх прекращены, но не распались - что же поддерживает их нераспавшимися?

----------


## Zom

> Отлично. Остается Вам только с Zom договориться. Он ведь утверждает, что "с абсолютной точки зрения ... нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей. Ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас. "


Вы неправильно меня поняли. Когда я говорил о том что этого нет, я говорил с абсолютной точки зрения. В абсолютном смысле этого нет, но есть только дхаммы, которые и составляют все эти вещи. Вы же поняли, видимо, что я говорил о том, что самих этих дхамм прямо сейчас не существует вообще. А они существуют.




> Zom, у Будды и Архата 5 ккхандх прекращены, но не распались - что же поддерживает их нераспавшимися?


Жизненная сила поддерживает. За счёт неведения и волевых формаций сознание и нама-рупа воплотились и в этот самый мир и развились в нём. Однако для их ежемгновенного функционирования в миру волевые формации и неведение не нужны. Они прекрасно функционируют, не распадаясь, и без этих двух звеньев. Поэтому убрав невежество вы не получите мгновенного распада скандх. Они сами распадутся, когда придёт их время.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, тем не менее, для начала практики не считается достаточным просто прочесть текст лекции ННР изложенный на бумаге.


Ну, я уже вроде объяснил, что называется "передача знания". Если непонятно, лучше я уже не смогу.




> Вот, как минимум, одно отличие от линии упасампады: невозмоно установить её юридически.


Я не понял, о каком отличии речь?
Вашу линию тоже невозможно доказать "юридически", потому что ни один юрист не возьмется выработать юр. критерии для вынесения решения о достижении Буддой окончательного Просветления.
В Тантре то же самое. Гараб Дорже утверждал, что получил учение от Ваджрасаттвы с уровня Самбхогакайи, и от него идет непрерывная линия передачи, подтверждаемая личным опытом практиков.
В обоих случаях все чисто субъективно.



> Это то, как раз, объяснимо: Дхамм полученна через Будду. Сангха образованна Буддой. Без него невозможно.


Кроме того, факт исторического существования Будды тоже вряд ли можно юридически установить, поэтому и в вашей линии главная опора - достижения Сангхи.
Так что отличия я не вижу.




> Насчёт Дзогчена мне сложно спорить. Мало знаком. Но то, что в тантре не передаётся ничего "энергетического" это, как минимум, странно. Особенно, если учесть, что тантра работает с каналами и чакрами.


В этом нет ничего странного. Йогин действительно *овладевает своими энергиями на основе ЗНАНИЯ* полученного в передаче. Но *никакая энергия не передается сама по себе*, только знание.

Такое знание может переживаться как побуждение к действию, энтузиазм, внутр. энергия. Но это не значит, что энергия "была там" и "передалась сюда".




> *дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно*. Но её наличие не являет Ниббаны.


Золотые слова!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Итак, пять ккхандх прекращены у Архатов и Будды. Чем же тогда отличается Ниббана с остатком от Ниббаны без остатка?


Тело еще живет. Восприятия еще воспринимаются. Но санкхары полностью стерты. Нет влечений. Нет жажды. Нет страдания. Нет в уме того, что наделяет концепции самостью и заставляет цепляться за них.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Очень хорошо! Вы понимаете слово "обладает", видите ловушку.


Вижу. А Вы нет, потому что продолжаете словами: 



> Влажность воплощена в капле не зависимо от желаний капли.


Что такое влажность (?) Опишите, пожалуйста.




> Может быть Вы поймете и аналогию с тем, что воплощение не значит что воплощенное обладаем воплощаемым.


Я не понял эту аналогию Я понимаю что вопложаемый лишь мниться в воплощенном.




> Чудесно. Именно по этой причине Будду и Архата не найти уже при жизни тела. И вот тело распадается, жизнедеятельность прекращается. Что изменилось?


Сознания нет. Ничего, что образует контакт (phassa) нет. Сансары нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы неправильно меня поняли. Когда я говорил о том что этого нет, я говорил с абсолютной точки зрения. В абсолютном смысле этого нет, но есть только дхаммы, которые и составляют все эти вещи. Вы же поняли, видимо, что я говорил о том, что самих этих дхамм прямо сейчас не существует вообще. А они существуют.


Нет, я все прекрасно понял.
Просто я не вижу оснований разделять абсолютное и относительное как будто это разные "вещи".
Они имманентны друг другу, соприсутствуют одновременно в каждом акте созания (у нас говорится: как молоко нераздельно смешано с водой).

Если бы было не так, никакое достижение "абсолютного" (нирваны) не было бы возможно.

Мало того, постигать абсолютное можно только на основе постижения относительного, но и относительное постигается лишь потому, что *в потоке сознания содержится абсолютное* (форма = пустота, пустота = форма). Как Вы правильно сказали, "дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно".

----------


## Топпер

> Вот есть любительский перевод:
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=177


Примите благодарность.
Как же всё таки хороши слова Будды и учеников. Как хороша Дхамма.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009), Zom (09.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Zom, у Будды и Архата 5 ккхандх прекращены, но не распались - что же поддерживает их нераспавшимися?


Прошлая камма, которая собрала последнее тело. Тело, как заведённые часы: будильник прозвенел, но это не означает, что часы тотчас же встанут. Они остановятся, когда кончится завод.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, я уже вроде объяснил, что называется "передача знания". Если непонятно, лучше я уже не смогу.


Тогда пока оставим это.



> Я не понял, о каком отличии речь?
> Вашу линию тоже невозможно доказать "юридически", потому что ни один юрист не возьмется выработать юр. критерии для вынесения решения о достижении Буддой окончательного Просветления.


Линию упасампады. Линию монашества. Легитимность пострижения очень легко доказывается.



> В Тантре то же самое. Гараб Дорже утверждал, что получил учение от Ваджрасаттвы с уровня Самбхогакайи, и от него идет непрерывная линия передачи, подтверждаемая личным опытом практиков.
> В обоих случаях все чисто субъективно.


При пострижении мы опираемся на Винаю. Здесь, как раз, всё объективно.



> В этом нет ничего странного. Йогин действительно *овладевает своими энергиями на основе ЗНАНИЯ* полученного в передаче. Но *никакая энергия не передается сама по себе*, только знание.


Хорошо, вернувшись, слегка назад к Дзогчену, задам вопрос: что такое прямое введение в Дзогчен



> Три принципа Учения Дзогчен по Гарабу Дордже
> 
> 1. ПРЯМОЕ ВВЕДЕНИЕ в изначальное состояние дается ученику непосредственно Учителем. Учитель всегда пребывает в изначальном состоянии, и присутствие этого состояния само передается ученику в любой ситуации или при любой деятельности, в которой они оба участвуют. 
> 
> 2. Ученик входит в недвойственное созерцание и, переживая изначальное состояние, больше НЕ ОСТАЕТСЯ В СОМНЕНИИ относительно того, что это такое. 
> 
> 3. Ученик ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ В ЭТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ недвойственного созерцания, в изначальном состоянии, внося созерцание в каждое свое действие, пока не будет реализовано, не станет реальным, то, что изначально является истинным состоянием каждого человека (Дхармакайя), но остается скрытым из-за двойственного видения. Практикующий продолжает пребывать в таком состоянии вплоть до полной реализации.


я вижу в этом не просто некую передачу знаний. А именно процедуру иннициации. 



> дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно. Но её наличие не являет Ниббаны.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Золотые слова!





> Именно исходя из этого махаянисты и говорят о тождественности С и Н.


Различие в дуальном понимании сансары и Ниббаны в Тхераваде и недуальном понимании в Махаяне.

В Тхераваде дхамма Ниббана хоть и присутствует, но "человек" всё же находится с сансаре. Необходиом отчистить обусловленные дхаммы. Тогда останется Ниббана. Но пропадёт сансара. Никакого взаимодействия в сансаре у Архата или Будды быть не может.

----------


## sergey

> Примите благодарность.
> Как же всё таки хороши слова Будды и учеников. Как хороша Дхамма.


-------

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Линию упасампады. Линию монашества. Легитимность пострижения очень легко доказывается.
> При пострижении мы опираемся на Винаю. Здесь, как раз, всё объективно.


Но монашество - это лишь часть Учения; человек становится монахом не "просто так", а для реализации знания, содержащегося в Учении.
И "юридически" доказать наличие этого знания невозможно. Так же, как невозможно "юридически" доказать, что Будда обладал этим занием в полноте. Иначе все уже давно были бы буддистами.

И вот для одних приемлемо Знание, передаваемое, например, от Будды уровня самбхогакайи через Гараба Дорже, а для других - знание, передаваемое от Будды Шакьямуни в его воплощенной форме.
Подтверждением же знания во всех случаях является реализация Учителей линии преемственности. И ни один юрист не возьмется вынести здесь решение. Здесь значимо только личное намерение учеников.





> Хорошо, вернувшись, слегка назад к Дзогчену, задам вопрос: что такое прямое введение в Дзогчен
> 
> я вижу в этом не просто некую передачу знаний. А именно процедуру иннициации.


Рискуя быть навязчивым, могу только повторить то, что уже сказал выше:

Поясню на примере: входит в комнату человек, и в его присутствии хочется стать лучше. Мозги как-бы прочищаются. Чисто субъективное переживание, но при этом абсолютн реальное,* такое, на которое можно опереться в практике. Но никаких энергий*, чисто "моральное ощущение". Вот это примерно то самое, о чем идет речь.

Подобно этому, получая передачу от Мастера мы, фактически, видим "сквозь него" эту линию передачи от Будды.
Но для этого он сам, конечно, должен реализовать это знание в себе.
А уж дальше точно никакой мистики: смотришь не Учителя и воочию видишь "природу ума".

Это и есть "прямое введение".

В тантрической передаче задействуются еще визуализации йидамов и иногда демонстрация символов, которые нужно как можно глубже пережить в понимании. Но никогда не идет речь о передаче какой-то энергии.
Хотя в момент понимания и может ощущаться некий внутренний "энергетический прилив", но это не значит, что учитель "передал" какую-то энергию. Она возникает в ученике в результате понимания, и только.




> Различие в дуальном понимании сансары и Ниббаны в Тхераваде и недуальном понимании в Махаяне.


Золотые слова!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Значит, "сансара это постоянное возникновение", но "ничего этого нет прямо уже сейчас".
> Что же тогда возникает?


Есть жажда - есть сансара. Вот и всё.. Покажите мне хоть одну Сутту, где Будда учит чему-либо помимо прекращения жажды. Ни одну не найдете, но найдете его утверждение:




> "What do you think, Anuràdha, do you regard form as the Tathàgata?"
> Как ты думаешь, Анурадха, ты принимаешь Татхагату как форму?
>  "No, venerable sir."
> Нет, преподобный господин.
> "Do you regard feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness as the Tathàgata?"
> [Может быть] ты принимаешь Татхагату, как чувства ... восприятия ... волевые формации ... сознание?
>  "No, venerable sir."
> Нет, преподобный господин.
> "What do you think, Anuràdha, do you regard the Tathàgata as in form?"
> ...

----------


## Топпер

> Но монашество - это лишь часть Учения; человек становится монахом не "просто так", а для реализации знания, содержащегося в Учении.
> И "юридически" доказать наличие этого знания невозможно. Так же, как невозможно "юридически" доказать, что Будда обладал этим занием в полноте. Иначе все уже давно были бы буддистами.


Именно. Поэтому я с самого начала и сказал, что линия упасампады никоим образом не похожа на линию передачи в тантрах и дзогчене



> Поясню на примере: входит в комнату человек, и в его присутствии хочется стать лучше. Мозги как-бы прочищаются. Чисто субъективное переживание, но при этом абсолютн реальное,* такое, на которое можно опереться в практике. Но никаких энергий*, чисто "моральное ощущение". Вот это примерно то самое, о чем идет речь.


Да, но если в комнату войдёт человек, в присутствии которого хочется быть лучше и будет учить Дзогчену, не имея линии передачи, его учение не будет засчитано. Даже если он будет говорить слово в слово, как ННР и весь светится.



> Но никогда не идет речь о передаче какой-то энергии.
> Хотя в момент понимания и может ощущаться некий внутренний "энергетический прилив", но это не значит, что учитель "передал" какую-то энергию. Она возникает в ученике в результате понимания, и только.


Само слово "лунг" вроде бы, переводится, как "ветер" (или это перевод "ванг"). Что подразумевает отнюдь не передачу воздуха.

Т.к. мы идём по второму кругу, предлагаю пока свернуть дискуссию насчёт передачь

----------


## Zom

> Подобно этому, получая передачу от Мастера мы, фактически, видим "сквозь него" эту линию передачи от Будды.


А может видение этой линии передачи от Будды - это плод омрачённого ума?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть жажда - есть сансара. Вот и всё.. Покажите мне хоть одну Сутту, где Будда учит чему-либо помимо прекращения жажды.


С этим никто не спорит.
Вопрос только в том, прекращается ли поток сознания по прекращении жажды?
Если учесть, что, как справдливо замечает Топпер, *дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно*.

----------

Пилигрим (10.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> *Сергей Хос*: Что же тогда возникает?


"Лишь страдание возникает. Лишь страдание прекращается."
Точную сутту укажу, если попросите, позже. Сейчас некогда искать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А может видение этой линии передачи от Будды - это плод омрачённого ума?


Может быть. Вряд ли это возможно доказать.
Точно так же как и предпожение о том, что стремление обрести ниббану в версии Тхеравады есть плод недостатка энтузиазма или понимания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Само слово "лунг" вроде бы, переводится, как "ветер" (или это перевод "ванг"). Что подразумевает отнюдь не передачу воздуха.


Я это понимаю как возникновение энергии (лунг) или силы (ванг) в самом ученике в результате получения знания, понимания.




> Т.к. мы идём по второму кругу, предлагаю пока свернуть дискуссию насчёт передачь


ОК

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> С этим никто не спорит.
> Вопрос только в том, прекращается ли поток сознания по прекращении жажды?


Еще раз сутту почитайте. Их десятки таких. Есть и те, в которых Будда прямо заявляет, что любое сознание конструировано, а все конструированное есть страдание.




> Если учесть, что, как справдливо замечает Топпер, *дхамма ниббана содержится в потоке сознания постоянно*


Поток сознания обусловлен контактом и ничем иным. Волевые формации (санкхары) выполняют роль горючего и связующего материала одновременно, который после распада 5 кхандх (все 6 сознаний в том числе) обуславливает появление новых 5 кхандх. Будда тут ясно говорит, в каких пределах происходят рождения, страдания и смерть, и обозначает эти пределы с 3 по 12 звенья Патичасамуппады (с "сознания" по смерть включительно), потому считайте каждая новая жизнь сравнима с "reset", перезагрузкой программы и сознаний (которые и без того каждый момент "перезагружаются", оттого и происходят изменения в восприятии).

----------


## Zom

Едва ли ниббана может "содержаться в чём-то" в силу того, что она вне времени и вне пространства - в отличие от сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще раз сутту почитайте. Их десятки таких. Есть и те, в которых Будда прямо заявляет, что любое сознание конструировано, а все конструированное есть страдание.
> Иетеллект расщепляется. Идеи расщепляются. Сознание сознания интеллекта расщепляется. Контакт интеллекта расщепляется. И что бы не существовало возникшего от контакта интеллекта - опыт удовольствия, боли, или ни удовольствия-ни боли - это также расщепится.


Понятно. И все составное распадается на части; это одна и Четырех Печатей (аниттья), которые являются общими для всех школ. Собственно, это та основа, в которой техеравада и махаяна объединяются под общим названием "буддизм".

Но (извините уж мое невежество) как с "несоставными" дхармами? Они никак не связаны с сознанием?
И еще: для функционирования сознания необходимо наличие всех пяти скандх или оно может существовать независимо от некоторых из них?

Кстати, знаете, я тут подумал и понял (это уже о личном, если интересно): если бы в мире был известен только буддизм палийского канона, я не стал бы буддистом.
Такая картинка, в которой есть непонятно откуда взявшееся бытие, и необходимо приложить множество усилий чтобы окончательно разрушить в себе всякую возможность его восприятия просто потому, что оно кажется мне страдательным - это не для меня.

----------

Fritz (10.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Это, действительно, сложно принять. Потому и появилась Махаяна.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.04.2009), Сергей Хос (10.04.2009)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Это, действительно, сложно принять. Потому и появилась Махаяна.


Поэтому и есть много разных школ, подходящих для разных людей :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

И даже более того, появилось множество религий. Птому, что некоторым сложно принять Буддизм в любой форме.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.04.2009), Zom (10.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## sergey

Zom, приветствую,
вы не ответили на мой вопрос, где в суттах или абхидхамме говорится, что с точки зрения абхидхаммы нет кхандх? Точнее говоря, откуда вы это взяли: услышали от кого-то, прочитали или сами вывели из прочитанного или услышанного? Ответьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Вопрос: Откуда же происходит сознание?
>    Ответ: Мы считаем сознание производным от сознания. Сознание должно происходить из сознания, потому что оно не может быть создано материей как субстанциональной причиной. Частицы не в состоянии породить сущность света и знания. Материя не есть субстанциальная причина сознания, а сознание не есть субстанциальная причина материи. Она тождественна сознанию и нет ничего кроме сознания, утверждается школой Только Сознание. Но этого не делает школа Срединного Пути сведения к абсурду, потому что такое утверждение отвергается разумом. В этой школе сознание и материя постулируются порознь.
>    Нет иного способа определить сознание, кроме как через непрерывность и преемственность прежних мгновений сознания. В этом случае сознание не может иметь начала, поэтому и цепь перерождений безначальна. Ум в общем-то не имеет начала, его непрерывная длительность без начала и без конца, но у отдельных умов есть начало, но нет конца.
> ...
> Относительно совокупности форм (рупа-скандха) нужно сказать, что когда мы умираем, это грубое тело не продолжается в нашей линии преемственности, но ведь существует еще тонкая совокупность форм, переходящая через промежуточное состояние к следующей жизни. Таким образом, если мы подходим к совокупности форм, не делая различия между грубыми и тонкими, то мы можем говорить о безначальности и бесконечности непрерывной линии преемственности совокупности форм. Очищенный вид этой совокупности называется Вайрочаной.
>    Сознание разделяется на умственные и психические факторы. Существует шесть умственных и 51 психический фактор. Одна из групп последних содержит в себе 5 факторов вездесущности, среди которых есть и ощущение (ведана). Очищенный вид совокупности ощущений являет собой Ратнасамбхаву.
>    Очищенный вид совокупности знаково-понятийного различия (самджня-скандха) представляется Амитабхой. Совокупность сил созидания (санскара-скандха) в ее очищенном виде есть Амогхасиддхи. Наконец, очищенный вид совокупности главного познания (виджняна-скандха) называется Акшобхьей.
>    В то время как пять совокупностей могут подразделяться на грубые и тонкие формы, пять линий преемственности будд приложимы лишь к тонким совокупностям, существующим безначально.
> ...


_Медитация
(Лекция Далай-ламы XIV-го)_

----------

Malakara (13.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но (извините уж мое невежество) как с "несоставными" дхармами? Они никак не связаны с сознанием?


Они неразрвно связаны с сознанием и они конструированы умом. *"Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены".* Любой момент сознания (читай "воспрития") и есть дхамма.




> И еще: для функционирования сознания необходимо наличие всех пяти скандх или оно может существовать независимо от некоторых из них?


Каждое сознание функционирует по причине наличия своей чувственной сферы, где происходит контакт. Самая, на мой взгляд, разумная теория о том, почему учителя Будды не достигли Ниббаны, может быть расмотрена на примере Патичасамуппады. Своей концентрацией они пресекали контакт 5 из 6 шувственных сфер, но пресеч контакт ума с идеями (или просто статическими концепциями) они не могли, потому сознания ума не прекращалось (та же проблема была у Моггалланы). Медитация должна быть основана на беззнаковости (пустотности), когда конструкции видны как пустые конструкции, а не наполненные самобытным смыслом концепции (в случае ума).




> Такая картинка, в которой есть непонятно откуда взявшееся бытие, и необходимо приложить множество усилий чтобы окончательно разрушить в себе всякую возможность его восприятия просто потому, что оно кажется мне страдательным - это не для меня.


Странно, что Вы постулируете некое самобытное "бытие" (возможность быть) и некое самобытное "небытие" (возможность не быть). Будда сам объяснял своим ученикам этот важный вопрос, говоря, что "бытие (sat) и небытие (asat)" это лишь сконструированные умом понятия, которые применимы только к концепциям и зависят от наличия ошибки в уме о нечто самобытно существующем, что может не существовать.

Кстати, Вы запамятовали мне объяснить, что такое "качество влажности капли". Этот вопрос важен для понимания сути Ниббаны. Капля не испаряется до тех пор, пока она "думает", что в ней есть влажность и что это ее суть. Но когда она увидела, что ни в одной частицы влажности нет, и что сама идея о влажности сконструирована не на основе каждой частицы отдельно, но исключительно на всей их совокупности, вот тогда она понимает, что ей незачем держаться (жаждать\страдать) за эту свою мнимую суть, как за что-то, что можно утратить. Тогда она испарается, потому что пропадает страх небытия, страх смерти, который "смагничивает" ее частицы в "комок". Все, что было - лишь жажда (магнитизм). Все, что разрушилось - лишь жажда. Так о каком существовании может идти речь, когда все, что мы видим, более чем виртуально? Вы смотрите на монитор и видите, что он на расстоянии от Ваших глаз. Но на самом деле все, что Вы способны увидеть, это лишь зрение, а не предметы. И более того, это зрение даже не плоское изображение на сетчатке глаза, но 100% виртуальная картинка, которая находится "внутри мозга" (конечно, это не правильно понимать буквально, но для первичного "отрезвления" помогает). И самая суть Дхаммы, которую Будда изложил преподобному Бахии (Бахия буквально вымолил у Будды это поучение, когда последний был занят сбором подаяния и дважды отказал умоляющему немедленном поучении) звучала предельно ясно и коротко:




> "Herein, Bahiya, you should train yourself thus: 'In the seen will be merely what is seen; in the heard will be merely what is heard; in the sensed will be merely what is sensed; in the cognized will be merely what is cognized.' In this way you should train yourself, Bahiya.
> Итак, Бахия, ты должен тренировать себя так: "Увиденное - всего лишь зрение; услышанное - всего лишь слух; сенсорно воспринятое - всего лишь сенсорное воспринятие; осознаваемое - всего лишь осознание". Так ты должен тренировать себя, Бахия.
> 
> "When, Bahiya, for you in the seen is merely what is seen... in the cognized is merely what is cognized, then, Bahiya, you will not be 'with that.' When, Bahiya, you are not 'with that,' then, Bahiya, you will not be 'in that.' When, Bahiya, you are not 'in that,' then, Bahiya, you will be neither here nor beyond nor in between the two. Just this is the end of suffering."
> И когда, Бахия, в увиденном ты видишь только лишь зрение, в услышанном слышишь только лишь слух, в сенсорно воспринятом чувствуешь лишь сенсорное воспринятие, в осознаваемом осознаешь только лишь осознание, тогда, Бахия, ты не [связан] "с этим". И когда, Бахия, ты не [связан] "с этим", тогда Бахия ты не "в этом". И когда, Бахия, ты не "в этом", тогда, Бахия, ты ни тут, ни где-либо помимо, и ни где-либо между этими двумя. Это и есть прекращение страданий.
> 
> Ud 8, Bahiyasutta


После этих строк Бахия тут же стяжал плод Араханта.

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, знаете, я тут подумал и понял (это уже о личном, если интересно): если бы в мире был известен только буддизм палийского канона, я не стал бы буддистом.
> Такая картинка, в которой есть непонятно откуда взявшееся бытие, и необходимо приложить множество усилий чтобы окончательно разрушить в себе всякую возможность его восприятия просто потому, что оно кажется мне страдательным - это не для меня.


Почему Будда и подумал сразу после просветления:

"Дхамма, что я открыл, глубока, трудна для понимания и видения, спокойная и возвышенная, недостижимая путём одних лишь рассуждений, утончённая и познаваемая только мудрыми. Но все эти люди восхищаются привязанностями, восторгаются привязанностями и радуются привязанностям. Трудно им увидеть истину, называемую особой обусловленностью, взаимозависимым возникновением. И трудно им увидеть истину, называемую успокоением всех совокупностей, оставлением всех накоплений, уничтожением жажды, беспристрастностью, прекращением, ниббаной."

----------

Alert (10.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> вы не ответили на мой вопрос, где в суттах или абхидхамме говорится, что с точки зрения абхидхаммы нет кхандх?


И в третий раз - скандх нет [как самосущих]. Точно также как нет скандх, так нет и живого существа. Это с абсолютной точки зрения.
А Абхидхамме и суттах действительно оперируют понятием скандх - но с т.з. относительной истины. 

С абсолютной точки зрения мы можем говорить только о том, что существуют дхаммы и их комбинации.

----------


## AlekseyE

Один вопрос, дхамма и момент сознания - это одно и то же?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вижу. А Вы нет, потому что продолжаете словами: 
> 
> Что такое влажность (?) Опишите, пожалуйста.
> 
> 
> Я не понял эту аналогию Я понимаю что вопложаемый лишь мниться в воплощенном.
> 
> 
> Сознания нет. Ничего, что образует контакт (phassa) нет. Сансары нет.


Влажность это безотносительная категория. Влажность это то, что определяет существование, критерий различения. Такой как плотность или яркость. Это то, что существует до формы, то, что позволяет форме быть сконструированной в уме. 

Вы понимаете разницу между поведением и образом поведения?
Если Вы понимаете образ поведения, Вы воплощаете этот образ в поведении.

То, что воплощает ум, эманируя Бодхисаттву или Будду - это соответствующий образ поведения. Это разделение соответствующих замыслов и целей. 

Трудно понять, что Будда воплощает некоторое поведение? Да, действительно, воспринимая относительно, что Будда не может быть найден легко забыть о том, что есть правильный образ жизни. Не понимая этого видится противоречие.

Ответьте, Архат достиг правильного образа жизни, правильных средств к существованию? Является ли образ жизни Архата правильным, или образ жизни Архата прекратился вместе с пятью скандхами?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, действительно, сложно принять. Потому и появилась Махаяна.


Топпер, не в обиду, но думать, что Махаяна появилась потому, что нечто сложно принять - это заблуждение. Вы можете так полагать, но подумайте, почему Вы так решили.

В действительности Махаяна появилась в противовес возникающим ограниченным представлениям о Дхарме, представлениям концептуальным, в котором отсутствует реализация (то, что назвали хинаяной). Вы можете так не считать, но на это можно возразить так же как и Вы: действительно, это сложно принять.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (10.04.2009), Сергей Хос (10.04.2009)

----------


## sergey

> И в третий раз - скандх нет [как самосущих]. Точно также как нет скандх, так нет и живого существа. Это с абсолютной точки зрения.
> А Абхидхамме и суттах действительно оперируют понятием скандх - но с т.з. относительной истины. 
> 
> С абсолютной точки зрения мы можем говорить только о том, что существуют дхаммы и их комбинации.


Zom, я не просил вас повторять в третий раз ваши слова. Я попросил следующее:



> где в суттах или абхидхамме говорится, что с точки зрения абхидхаммы нет кхандх? Точнее говоря, откуда вы это взяли: услышали от кого-то, прочитали или сами вывели из прочитанного или услышанного?


Ответьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Zom

Да много откуда - везде об этом говорится (в том или ином виде).
Например вот:




> The seven books of the Abhidhamma Pitaka, the third division of the Tipitaka, offer an extraordinarily detailed analysis of the basic natural principles that govern mental and physical processes. Whereas the Sutta and Vinaya Pitakas lay out the practical aspects of the Buddhist path to Awakening, the Abhidhamma Pitaka provides a theoretical framework to explain the causal underpinnings of that very path. In Abhidhamma philosophy the familiar psycho-physical universe (our world of "trees" and "rocks," "I" and "you") *is distilled to its essence: an intricate web of impersonal phenomena and processes* unfolding at an inconceivably rapid pace from moment to moment, according to precisely defined natural laws.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/abhi/index.html

Если же вы хотите увидеть фразу про скандхи слово-в-слово - то такой фразы я думаю так вот просто не найду. Однако это не означает того, что скандхи представляют собой абсолютную реальность.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

[QUOTE=Александр Владленович Белоусов;256919]
Александр. Пожалуйста, поймите меня правильно. Я не желаю ставить под сомнение ученость Далай-ламы и не желаю строить иллюзии насчет своей, однако интересная получается ситуация. Посудите сами.




> ...
> *Вопрос:* Откуда же происходит сознание?
> *Далай-лама:* Мы считаем сознание производным от сознания. Сознание должно происходить из сознания, потому что оно не может быть создано материей как субстанциональной причиной.
> *Ламрим (том V)*: "Вывод, вскрывающий противоречия [в основании]. [Например], оппоненту, утверждающему, что возникновение обладает смыслом и целью, на основании признания возникновения из себя, указывается противоречивость [его основания]: "*Если возникает из себя, то возникает [уже] существующее, что лишает возникновение смысла и цели*, поэтому нельзя считать, что оно обладает смыслом и целью; и если [вы] согласны, то нельзя признавать возникновение из себя ". Поняв это, оппонент будет вынужден снять [свой] тезис, что и является единственным результатом [такого вывода]."
> (...)
> Также [в таком случае] возникновение никогда бы не завершилось. Ведь повторный пророст уже проросшего семени вынуждал бы то же самое семя прорастать снова и снова.
> Это привело бы к нелепости: непрерывно прорастало бы одно лишь семя, поэтому не нашлось бы времени для роста побега и прочего.
> И в 20-м разделе [«Коренной мудрости» (20.20)] сказано:
> «Если бы причина и результат были тождественны37', порождаемое и порождающее были бы одной [вещью].»
> ...


Интересно заметить, что в предисловии к Ламриму сказано: "Его Святейшество Далай-лама к 62-м годам перечёл эту книгу от корки до корки *более 70 раз!* То есть чаще, чем раз в год!". Лично я читал ламрим лишь единожды, но переходил к другому предложению только после полного усвоения (т.е. понимания, не вызывающего дополнительных вопросов) прыдедыщего предложения. Потому склонен полагать, что это я, а не Далай-лама, был невнимателен, постигая эти строки Чже Цонкапы "о невозможности возникновения из себя". Пожалуйста, объясните мне мое заблуждение. Я готов его скурпулезно и справедливо анализировать.




> *Далай-лама*: Нет иного способа определить сознание, кроме как через непрерывность и преемственность прежних мгновений сознания.


Будда говорит, что сознание образуется только при наличия контакта (phassa), потому сознание суть само восприятие. Без образования сознания контакт не происходит.




> *Далай-лама*: (...) пять линий преемственности будд приложимы лишь к тонким совокупностям, существующим безначально.


Интересно отметить, что Ниббана это "демонтаж всех конструкций" (совокупностей). А также:




> *S IV 98, Kаmagunasutta.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tasmаtiha, bhikkhave, se аyatane veditabbe yattha cakkhunca nirujjhati rapasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha sotanca nirujjhati saddasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha ghаnanca nirujjhati gandhasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha jivhа ca nirujjhati rasasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha kаyo ca nirujjhati phottabbasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha mano ca nirujjhati dhammasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe, se аyatane veditabbe.[16]
> 
> ...





> *Ud 80, Pathamanibbаnapatisamyuttasutta.*
> (отрывок) (англ. вариант тут) (разбор тут, sermon 17)
> 
> Atthi, bhikkhave, tad аyatanam, yattha n'eva pathavi na аpo na tejo na vаyo na аkаsаnancаyatanam na vinnаnаnancаyatanam na аkincannаyatanam na nevasannаnаsannаyatanam na ayam loko na paraloko na ubho candimasariyа. Tatra p'aham bhikkhave, n'eva аgatim vadаmi na gatim na thitim na cutim na upapattim, appatittham appavattam anаrammanam eva tam. Es'ev'anto dukkhassа'ti.
> 
> "Monks, there is that sphere, wherein there is neither earth, nor water, nor fire, nor air; neither the sphere of infinite space, nor the sphere of infinite consciousness, nor the sphere of nothingness, nor the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception; neither this world nor the world beyond, nor the sun and the moon. There, monks, I say, is no coming, no going, no staying, no passing away and no arising; it is not established, it is not continuing, it has no object. This, itself, is the end of suffering."
> 
> Монахи, есть сфера, где нет ни элемента земли, ни элемента воды, ни элемента огня, ни элемента воздуха; ни сферы бесконечного пространства, ни сфера бесконечного сознания, ни сферы "ничто", ни сферы "ни восприятия, ни не восприятия"; ни этого мира, ни иного мира, ни солна, ни луны. И там, я говорю, нет прихода, ни длительности, ни бребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения; это не упрочено [без опоры], не длится, не имеет объекта. Это и есть конец страданий.
> (все выдержки из Канона взяты из Nibbana Sermons преп. бхикху Ньянананды)

----------


## Zom

> эта сфера должна быть познана, должна быть познана.


Кстати вот тут интересно отметить - как тут следует понимать это слово "сфера"...
Как некий пласт реальности, или как некое состояние [дхамм].

"'All phenomena have release as their heartwood.
"'All phenomena gain their footing in the deathless.
"'All phenomena have Unbinding [nibbana] as their final end.'

(переведу: )
"Все феномены (дхаммы) несут в себе освобождение.
"Все феномены имеют опору в бессмертном.
"Все феномены имеют ниббану в качестве своего окончательного завершения.

Последняя строка, кстати, предельно точно говорит о том, что в ниббане не может быть в принципе никаких феноменов (сознания и т.п.)

Мула Сутта
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....058.than.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, Вы уверены, что в обоих случаях словом "сознание" обозначается одно и то же? Вы наверняка знаете, что такое омонимы.
Не спешите упрекать Далай-Ламу. Западные слушатели чаще всего знают западное понимание слова "сознание" и не знают его восточного понимания. 
Если Вы неподготовленному слушателю скажете о сознании, это будет воспринято как будто речь идет о квинтеэссенции мыслительной деятельности.
Сколько в санксрите (в пали) разннобразных терминов, которые нередко переводятся одним словом "сознание" на русском языке?

Вы ведь в самом деле проводите различие между "не длится" и "безначально"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати вот тут интересно отметить - как тут следует понимать это слово "сфера"...
> Как некий пласт реальности, или как некое состояние [дхамм].
> 
> "'All phenomena have release as their heartwood.
> "'All phenomena gain their footing in the deathless.
> "'All phenomena have Unbinding [nibbana] as their final end.'
> 
> Последняя строка, кстати, предельно точно говорит о том, что в ниббане не может быть в принципе никаких феноменов (сознания и т.п.)
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html


Феноменальное сознание - это различающее сознание (двойственное восприятие множества разграничений по критериям это-то)

Речь же идет о сознании недвойственном. То есть речь не идет о бесчувственности, речь идет о необусловленности такого сознания чувствами.

Почему же это называется сознанием? Потому что это отличается от безжизненности, от подавления. Часто делается акцент на тонкость, между прекращением (т.е. подавлением рожденного) и нерожденным (то есть отсутствием рождения)

В Махаяне есть еще очень много моментов касающихся реализации Шуньяты (пустоты) и праджняпарамиты как единственного метода, ведущего к такой реализации безошибочно. 

Концептуальное представление о понимании нередко является препятствием к реализации, препятствием порой непреодолимым.

Есть множество учителей реализовавших это. Думать, что эти учителя на самом деле мошенники, оскверняющие Дхарму - значит держать себя на поводке иллюзий.

----------


## sergey

to Zom:
Ваша цитата никаким образом не доказывает ваших же слов о кхандхах. 



> ...the familiar psycho-physical universe (our world of "trees" and "rocks," "I" and "you") is distilled to its essence: an intricate web of impersonal phenomena and processes


_"...знакомая психофизическая вселенная (наш мир "деревьев" и "скал", "меня" и "тебя") очищена до своей сущности - сложной сети безличных явлений и процессов."_

Так кхандхи и есть безличны и суть явления и процессы.

Вы  видимо недавно познакомились с абхидхаммой и путаете разные вещи.
В своем первом высказывании на эту тему вы написали:



> И если говорить с абсолютной точки зрения, или как говорят в Тхераваде, говорить языком Абхидхаммы - нет никаких скандх, нет человека, нет животного, нет вещей.


Вы смешали в своем перечислении понятия условные - человек, животное, ... - и понятие кхандха, которое к этим условным понятием не относится. Кхандхи как раз безличны и их так же относят к дхаммам. Как раз анализ явлений в абхидхамме осуществляется в частности через кхандхи, аятана и дхату (пять кхандх, 12 аятана, 18 дхату). Если откроете например Вибхангу (одну из книг Абхидхамма питаки), то она начинается именно с разъяснений, что такое кхандхи и речь там идет о кхандхах (потом - об аятана, после них - о дхату). Вот самое начало:



> 1. Khandhavibhaṅgo
> 
> 1. Suttantabhājanīyaṃ
> 
> 1. Pañcakkhandhā – rūpakkhandho, vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho, viññāṇakkhandho.
> 
> 1. Rūpakkhandho
> 
> 2. Tattha katamo rūpakkhandho? Yaṃ kiñci rūpaṃ atītānāgatapaccuppannaṃ ajjhattaṃ vā bahiddhā vā oḷārikaṃ vā sukhumaṃ vā hīnaṃ vā paṇītaṃ vā yaṃ dūre santike vā, tadekajjhaṃ abhisaññūhitvā abhisaṅkhipitvā – ayaṃ vuccati rūpakkhandho.
> ...


Второе. По поводу понятий "абсолютная" и "относительная" точки зрения. Говорят скорее об учении, истинах, выражениях "конечного смысла" - параматтха и условного (саммути). Учение может быть выражено в условных, общепринятых понятиях, а может быть выражено в понятиях строгих, параматтха. Это не значит (как я понимаю) что выраженное условным языком ложно, это лишь выражение учения с использованием обычных понятий.

Еще раз привожу ссылку, где кратко говорится о понятии параматтха.
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/n_r/paramattha.htm

----------


## Zom

> Кхандхи как раз безличны и их так же относят к дхаммам.


Хорошо, выделяется ли такая дхамма как рупа? Ведь это одна из 5 скандх.
Рупа есть комбинация дхамм, но никак не одна дхамма - ведь так?
То же можно сказать и про сознание.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы понимаете разницу между поведением и образом поведения?


Я понимаю, что это ошибочное представление. Нет образа поведения отличного от поведения. И нет поведения отличного от образа поведения. И то, и то, являются просто поведением. А если Вы воспринимаете "образ" как нечто отдельное от поведения, то попадаете в ловушку двойственности, принимая "образ" за нечто отдельно существующее и независимое от поведения. "Образ" от по определению сконструирован умом. Он только в уме "живет", и пока он там живет, есть цепляние за него как за нечто самодостаточное. Это и есть ошибочное восприятие конструкций как реальных объектов, которые можно воспринимать, терять и реагировать на них.




> Ответьте, Архат достиг правильного образа жизни, правильных средств к существованию? Является ли образ жизни Архата правильным, или образ жизни Архата прекратился вместе с пятью скандхами?


Арахант не достигает, а уже достиг этого, как отсутствие в его уме причин, которые могли бы повлечь неправильный образ жизни.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы ведь в самом деле проводите различие между "не длится" и "безначально"?


Я не провожу такого разграничения. И то, и другое основано на представлении о чем-то самобытно существующем, что укрыто конструкциями. Это применимо лишь по отношению к концепциям, которые не содержат того, что в них мнят.




> Концептуальное представление о понимании нередко является препятствием к реализации, препятствием порой непреодолимым.


Вот именно, что существование и несуществование это лишь концепции, которые применимы лишь к концепциям (конструкциям).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не спешите упрекать Далай-Ламу. Западные слушатели чаще всего знают западное понимание слова "сознание" и не знают его восточного понимания.


Я не спешу упрекать. Я лишь показываю, что Чже Цонкапа говорит о "невозможности возникновения из себя" не по отношению к сознанию, а по отношению вообще ко всему. Он добрую часть всего 5-го тома уделил этому ошибочному мнению, рассмотрев его со всех возможных сторон и доказав его абсурдность. Потому, возможно, что Далай-лама смог понять Ламрим глубже самого Чже Цонкапы )

----------


## sergey

Рупа  - это общее понятие. Оно может указывать на какую-то конкретную рупу, а может иметь собирательный смысл.  Я в этой теме раньше написал _Кхандхи - это собрание дхамм_, наверное точнее будет сказать, что - собирательное название, понятие. 

Например в определении рупа-кхандхи в Вибханге, оно есть в процитированном мной отрывке, говорится (приблизит., аналогичные определения есть и в суттах): "Что такое рупа-кхандха (кхандха=груда, скопление, куча)? Рупа прошлая, будущая, настоящая, внутренняя или внешняя, грубая или тонкая, низкая или возвышенная, далекая или близкая .... - это называется рупа-кхандха."

Т.е. здесь рупа-кхандха определяется через различные виды рупы, вычленяемые по разным признакам.

Но это абхидхамма и говорится здесь не об условных понятиях, а о понятиях конечного смысла (параматтха).

Кстати, традиционное тхеравадинское перечисление *параматтха дхамм - рупа, читта, четасика, ниббана*. Четасика включает в себя ведана, сання, санкхара-кхандхи: читта соответствует винняна-кхандхе, рупа - рупа-кхандхе.

Различение обычных, условных понятий и понятий конечного смысла есть и в суттах. Например в Ваджира сутте Мара спрашивает монахиню Ваджиру, кем создано существо, где оно возникло, где исчезает. Монахиня отвечает ему и в частности говорит, что там, где есть кхандхи, есть и условное наименование "существо".



> Why now do you assume 'a being'?
> Mara, have you grasped a view?
> This is a heap of sheer constructions:
> Here no being is found.
> 
> Just as, with an assemblage of parts,
> The word 'chariot' is used,
> So, when the aggregates are present,
> There's the convention 'a being.'
> ...

----------


## Zom

Ну вот, говорится же о "куче конструкций". Но сами конструкции конечной реальностью-то не являются ведь. Конечной реальностью являются дхаммы, их составляющие. Например, рупа-кандха состоит из [различных] рупа-дхамм.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Конечной реальностью являются дхаммы, их составляющие.


*Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.* Как же обусловленное может быть "Конечной реальностью"?

----------


## Zom

Очень просто - ведь мир существует, а не не-существует -)




> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.


Кстати интересно - здесь имются в виду все дхаммы, или только часть -)

----------


## sergey

> конструкции конечной реальностью-то не являются ведь.


_Конструкции_ в этой сутте - санкхары. Это параматтха дхаммы. 
Дхаммы - это способ анализа действительности. Вы можете анализировать, разчленяя ее разными способами, выделяя разные "куски". Такой анализ не отрицает использования общих понятий. Вы можете вполне законно говорить о возникновении и исчезновении кхандх и это будет выражение не условного, а конечного смысла.



> рупа-кандха состоит из [различных] рупа-дхамм.


Скорее рупа кхандха  не состоит из, а это собирательное наименование для различных рупа.


Вы ошибочно отнесли кхандхи в одном своем сообщении к понятиям условного смысла, таким, как существо, человек (эти понятия, да, в тхераваде относят к условным). В абхидхамме и вообще в учении это не так, кхандхи - это понятия учения конечного смысла. Об этом я вам и написал.

----------


## sergey

> Кстати интересно - здесь имются в виду все дхаммы, или только часть -)


Вот здесь толкуют так, что только ведана, сання, санкхара. Но не знаю, общепринятое ли это толкование и совпадает ли с оно с традиционным (по комментаторским текстам).
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse...ing/gatha1.htm

----------

Zom (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пожалуйста, объясните мне мое заблуждение. Я готов его скурпулезно и справедливо анализировать.


Я думаю, что Далай-лама в лекции и Дже Цонкапа в Ламриме говорят о возникновении в разных смыслах.
В Ламриме воспроизводится дискурс Нагарджуны, но там говорится о несуразности представления о возникновении ОДНОЙ ВЕЩИ ИЗ ДРУГОЙ.
Далай-лама же говорит о возникновении "ОДНОРОДНОГО" потока сознания (по сути - об уме ясного света), где следующий момент возникает на основе предыдущего как звенья цепи.
Поэтому вслед за приведенной Вами цитатой у него идет следующее:
Нет иного способа определить сознание, кроме как через непрерывность и 
преемственность прежних мгновений сознания. В этом случае сознание не может иметь начала, поэтому и цепь перерождений безначальна. Ум в общем-то не имеет начала, его непрерывная длительность без начала и без конца




> Будда говорит, что сознание образуется только при наличия контакта (phassa), потому сознание суть само восприятие. Без образования сознания контакт не происходит.


Далай-лама опирается на другие сутры, те, которые вы не признаете аутентичными.
В сутрах Праджняпармиты подробно разбирается вопрос о возможности через постижение пустотности перейти к пребыванию в безобъектном сознании, сознании без опор. При этом бодхисаттва не "теряет сознания" и способен совершать действия. Но такие действия не содержат в себе самости и не создают кармы.

----------

Fritz (10.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Иван, спасибо за подробный ответ. Беседа с представителями вашей школы очень важна для меня, поскольку сильно помогает прояснить для себя собственную позицию.




> 1. *"Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены".* Любой момент сознания (читай "воспрития") и есть дхамма.
> 
> 2. *Каждое сознание функционирует по причине* наличия своей чувственной сферы, где происходит контакт.


Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что эти два утверждения составляют противоречие, если только Вы не противопоставляете "разум" и "сознание"?
"Функционирует по причине" - и значит "является обусловленным.
Так что является обусловленным - дхармы или разум (сознание)?
Или они взаимообусловлены? Но что тогда такое "своя чувственная сфера"?
Это нечто третье, отличное от дхарм и разума, что обусловливает их обоих?
Тогда получится, что это Вы постулируете некое самобытное "бытие", чувственную сферу, где происходит контакт.




> Странно, что Вы постулируете некое самобытное "бытие" (возможность быть) и некое самобытное "небытие" (возможность не быть).


"-Василий Иванович, а где же эта лошадь?
-Ну ты даешь, Петька, так вот же она!"

Я не наделяю "бытие" свойствами самобытности или несамобытности. Пусть "эта лошадь" - образ, существующий в моем уме, "на 100% виртуальная картинка", полностью пустая от самобытия, так же как и ум, в котором она "содержится". Но эта явленность лошади и ума непосредственно "есть" просто потому, что она воспринимается. И постичь пустотность можно лишь рассматривая явленность; бытием я называю факт осознавания их единства, эту самую возможность такого осознавания.




> Кстати, Вы запамятовали мне объяснить, что такое "качество влажности капли". Этот вопрос важен для понимания сути Ниббаны. Капля не испаряется до тех пор, пока она "думает", что в ней есть влажность и что это ее суть.


Все вышесказанное и есть ответ "про каплю" с ее влажностью.




> И когда, Бахия, в увиденном ты видишь только лишь зрение, в услышанном слышишь только лишь слух, в сенсорно воспринятом чувствуешь лишь сенсорное воспринятие, в осознаваемом осознаешь только лишь осознание, тогда, Бахия, ты не [связан] "с этим".


Вот эти слова мне представляются другим способом выразить то, что в сутрах Праджняпарамиты называется единством формы и пустоты.
Опять же: "в увиденном ты видишь только лишь зрение". Чем видишь? Умом. Увидев так, ум перестает быть "связанным с этим". Все существует, но полностью пусто от самобытия. Иллюзия самобытия исчезает, и в этом освобождение.

Примерно как-то так.

----------


## Топпер

> И в третий раз - скандх нет [как самосущих]. Точно также как нет скандх, так нет и живого существа. Это с абсолютной точки зрения.
> А Абхидхамме и суттах действительно оперируют понятием скандх - но с т.з. относительной истины. 
> 
> С абсолютной точки зрения мы можем говорить только о том, что существуют дхаммы и их комбинации.


Не совсем понятен предмет спора. Ккхандхи и есть *группы* дхамм. Просто списочный состав для удобства оперирования. Никаких одельных ккхандх, так же, как дхату и аятан, помимо дхамм нет.

----------

Zom (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, не в обиду, но думать, что Махаяна появилась потому, что нечто сложно принять - это заблуждение. Вы можете так полагать, но подумайте, почему Вы так решили.
> 
> В действительности Махаяна появилась в противовес возникающим ограниченным представлениям о Дхарме, представлениям концептуальным, в котором отсутствует реализация (то, что назвали хинаяной). Вы можете так не считать, но на это можно возразить так же как и Вы: действительно, это сложно принять.


А можно чем-либо подтвердить эту гипотезу? Ну, в смысле, что все монахи понимали Канон исключительно концептуально и никто из них не достигал Архатсва?

----------

AlekseyE (11.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Один вопрос, дхамма и момент сознания - это одно и то же?


В каждый момент сознания, наличествует некоторое количество дхамм. Их может быть больше или меньше, но они не есть только винньяна.

----------

AlekseyE (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно чем-либо подтвердить эту гипотезу? Ну, в смысле, что все монахи понимали Канон исключительно концептуально и никто из них не достигал Архатсва?


Ну так это все к нашему разговору о "юридическом подтверждении".
Невозможно "юридически" подтвердить даже обретение нирваны Буддой, не то что чье-то арахатство.

----------


## Топпер

> что тогда такое "своя чувственная сфера"?
> Это нечто третье, отличное от дхарм и разума, что обусловливает их обоих?
> Тогда получится, что это Вы постулируете некое самобытное "бытие", чувственную сферу, где происходит контакт.


Ну, в общем то, Тхеравада не отрицает наличие внешнего мира.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так это все к нашему разговору о "юридическом подтверждении".
> Невозможно "юридически" подтвердить даже обретение нирваны Буддой, не то что чье-то арахатство.


Тогда на каком основании мы говорим о том, что никто из них не достигал Архатства?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда на каком основании мы говорим о том, что никто из них не достигал Архатства?


А кто это говорит?
Во всяком случае не я.

----------


## Топпер

> А кто это говорит?
> Во всяком случае не я.


Конечно не вы.
Это я писал в ответ на пост BTRа



> В действительности Махаяна появилась в противовес возникающим ограниченным представлениям о Дхарме, представлениям концептуальным, в котором отсутствует реализация (то, что назвали хинаяной). Вы можете так не считать, но на это можно возразить так же как и Вы: действительно, это сложно принять.


Здесь речь в противовес. Вот я и поинтересовался о том, что должно было перевесить возникновение Махаяны. Т.е. какие-то факты и т.п. что показало бы, что Махаяна была единственным средством возродить Буддизм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А кстати, хочу спросить: Аннутарасамьяксамбодхи Будды и достижение Арахатства арахатами - это достижения одного уровня или разных?

----------


## Топпер

В плане Ниббаны - одинаково. В плане умения учить и психических сил - Саммасамбудды выше, чем Савакабудды (Архаты).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В плане Ниббаны - одинаково. В плане умения учить и психических сил - Саммасамбудды выше, чем Савакабудды (Архаты).


Тогда вероятно БТР имел в виду именно что-то в этом роде.
Потому что в Махаяне в качестве цели проповедано достижение состояния Будды в его полноте, как полного пробуждения: и полноты мудрости (в плане Нирваны) и полноты метода (в плане умения учить).

Полноту мудрости дает полное постижение отсутствия самобытия как феноменов, так и собственного "я". Полноту метода дает сострадание, как намерение и способность совершать неэгоцентрированные действия на благо всех живых существ.

Но вот в том, что Арахаты методами, проповеданными в Тхераваде, достигают арахатства, проповеданного в Тхераваде - в этом ни я, ни, думаю, БТР, не сомневаемся.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что эти два утверждения составляют противоречие, если только Вы не противопоставляете "разум" и "сознание"? "Функционирует по причине" - и значит "является обусловленным. Так что является обусловленным - дхармы или разум (сознание)?
> Или они взаимообусловлены?


Подтружусь для Вас еще немного.




> *Nalakalapiyo Sutta;* SN 12.67
> (Вязанки тростника)
> 
> On one occasion Ven. Sariputta and Ven. MahaKotthita were staying near Varanasi in the Deer Park at Isipatana. Then in the evening, arising from his seclusion, Ven. MahaKotthita went to Ven. Sariputta and, on arrival, exchanged courteous greetings with him. After an exchange of friendly greetings & courtesies, he sat to one side. As he was sitting there he said to Ven. Sariputta: "Now tell me, Sariputta my friend: Are aging & death self-made or other-made or both self-made & other-made, or — without self-making or other-making — do they arise spontaneously?"
> По одному случаю преподобный Сарипутта и преподобный МахаКоттхита пребывали недалеко от Варанаси в Оленьем Парке в Исипатане. Тогда вечером, прервав свое уединение, преподобный МахаКоттхита пошел к преподобному Сарипутту и, подойдя к нему, обменялся с ним учтивыми приветствиями. Обменявшись с ним учтивыми приветствиями он сел в тороне. И сидя там, он попросил преподобного Сарипутту: "Поведай мне, друг Сарипутта, увядание и смерть самосозданны или не самосозданны, или и самосозданны и не самосозданны, или ни самосозданны ни не самосозданны - они возникли самопроизвольно?".
> 
> "It's not the case, Kotthita my friend, that aging & death are self-made, that they are other-made, that they are both self-made & other-made, or that — without self-making or other-making — they arise spontaneously. However, from birth as a requisite condition comes aging & death."
> Это не так, друг мой, Коттхита, что увядание и смерть самосозданны или не самосозданны, или и самосозданны и не самосозданны, или ни самосозданны ни не самосозданны - они возникли самопроизвольно. Однако из рождения, как необходимого условия, возникает увядание и смерть.
> 
> ...





> Но что тогда такое "своя чувственная сфера"?


Она "наша" пока в восприятии мнится воспринимющий. А он мниться пока есть жажда воспринимать.




> Это нечто третье, отличное от дхарм и разума, что обусловливает их обоих?


Сознание образуется за счет контакта. Контакт возможен при наличии шести чувственных сфер. Шесть чувственных сфер суть имя-форма. Так имя-форма зависит от сознания, и сознание зависит от имя-формы. Весь "мир", вся сансара суть лишь контакт, восприятие. И само это восприятие суть сознание суть дхаммы. И посколько все восприятие (дхаммы) существует лишь в имя-форме\сознании, то и получаем, что "Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены".




> Тогда получится, что это Вы постулируете некое самобытное "бытие", чувственную сферу, где происходит контакт.


Это Вы "бытие" постулируете наличием чего-то постоянного, извечного. Контакт - это не "бытие". Отсутствие контакта - это не "небытие". Это просто возникновение и прекращение страданий. Не более.

"-Василий Иванович, а где же эта лошадь?
-Ну ты даешь, Петька, так вот же она!"




> Я не наделяю "бытие" свойствами самобытности или несамобытности. Пусть "эта лошадь" - образ, существующий в моем уме, "на 100% виртуальная картинка", полностью пустая от самобытия, так же как и ум, в котором она "содержится". Но эта явленность лошади и ума непосредственно "есть" просто потому, что она воспринимается. И постичь пустотность можно лишь рассматривая явленность; *бытием я называю факт осознавания их единства, эту самую возможность такого осознавания*.


Вот то-то и оно. Лошадь для Вас это лошадь, а на самом деле это визуальное, слуховое, сенсорное восприятия + осознание, клеющее бирку - "лошадь", которая является крючком, зацепкой, страданием.




> Опять же: "в увиденном ты видишь только лишь зрение". Чем видишь? Умом.


Глазом.. 




> Увидев так, ум перестает быть "связанным с этим".


Восприняв вместо лошади лишь само зрение ум любую концепцию видит пустой от наполнения. Видит их конструированную (пустую) природу.




> Все существует, но полностью пусто от самобытия. Иллюзия самобытия исчезает, и в этом освобождение.
> Примерно как-то так.


Вы не продолжили, а ведь дальше самое интересное. Освобождение это прекращение санкхар, как следствие влечений (асав), как следствие жажды. А далее можно перечитать эти важные выдержки из сутт.

----------

Zom (11.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну, в общем то, Тхеравада не отрицает наличие внешнего мира.


Но что такое "внешний мир", как не сансара? Ввесь Канон пронизан утверждениями, что по сути разграничение на "внутреннее" и "внешнее" происходит зависимо от восприятия (субъект-объектного), и что для Араханта уже "нет ни того, ни иного берега, ни обоих вместе". Думать, что листья на дереве сейчас где-то колышаться, будет не совсем правильно, потому что формы не существуют отдельно от зрения, также как и звуки от слуха. Аналогия с виртуальным пространством. Можно написать программу, создать мир, где растут деревья, летают поют птицы, дует ветер. Но если мы выключим монитор и колонки, то это не значит, что мир замер, потому что он не экран и не колонки (не зрение и не слух), но лишь программа, которая по не что иное, как идеальная и строгая взаимозависимость, и которая никакого пространства в себе не содержит.

----------


## Топпер

> Думать, что листья на дереве сейчас где-то колышаться, будет не совсем правильно, потому что формы не существуют отдельно от зрения, также как и звуки от слуха. Аналогия с виртуальным пространством. Можно написать программу, создать мир, где растут деревья, летают поют птицы, дует ветер. Но если мы выключим монитор и колонки, то это не значит, что мир замер, потому что он не экран и не колонки (не зрение и не слух), но лишь программа, которая по не что иное, как идеальная и строгая взаимозависимость, и которая никакого пространства в себе не содержит.


Подумайте, почему два человека видят как один и тот же лист колышится ветром. И почему они могут обсудить этот вопрос и придти к согласию, колышется он или покоится.

Про то, как мы воспринимаем "внешний мир", я сейчас не говорю (и про то, что каждый видит *свой* лист). Я говорю про то почему два человека воспринимают колыхание, как колыхание и остановку, как остановку синхронно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Подумайте, почему два человека видят как один и тот же лист колышится ветром. И почему они могут обсудить этот вопрос и придти к согласию, колышется он или покоится.
> 
> Про то, как мы воспринимаем "внешний мир", я сейчас не говорю. Я говорю про то почему два человека воспринимают колыхание, как колыхание и остановку, как остановку.


Потому что они как две иглы проигрывателя, скользящие по одной борозке пластики. Но пластинку можно отделить от игл. Пример с океаном и водоворотами, являющиеся неотъемлемой части его структуры, более точен. Океан непостоянен, потому есть движение, потому есть водовороты, скользящие по нему, как иглы по пластинке. Теперь осталось только представить это не визуально, а виртуально, где все визуальное мниться только водовортам, жаждущим быть\воспринимать. Вот и получаем, что нет ни того мира, ни этого, ни обоих вместе, но пока есть контакт и иллюзия контактирующего, есть и внешнее, и внутреннее. 

Я тоже, с Вашего позволения, задам вопрос: почему молодеж, играющая по сети в doom, видит один и тот же лабиринт, хотя в мониторе он не содержиться и никакого пространства из себя не представляет, но лишь серию разрядов в процессоре (аналогия с непостоянством, течением) с последующей обаботкой в материнской плате (имя-форма и 6 чувственных сфер) и выводом с помощью мерцания (дхамм) на экран (сознание).

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что они как две иглы проигрывателя, скользящие по одной борозке пластики. Но пластинку можно отделить от игл.


Вот и я об этом: есть иглы ("восприятие") и есть борозда ("внешний мир")



> Я тоже, с Вашего позволения, задам вопрос: почему молодеж, играющая по сети в doom, видит один и тот же лабиринт, хотя в мониторе он не содержиться и никакого пространства из себя не представляет, но лишь серию разрядов в процессоре (аналогия с дхаммами).


Ну, вообщето каждый видит свой лабиринт. Даже технически, в зависимости от возможностей своей видеокарты (глубина цвета, количество точек) и настроек монитора (яркость, контрастность, цветовая температура). Я уж не говорю про внутреннее восприятие каждого игрока.

касаемо того, что лабиринт никакого пространства из себя не представляет - это не совсем так. Он существует в виде програм и разрядов в процессоре, но на мониторе он уже вполне видим. Монитор, собственно говоря, для этого и предназначен.

Правда я не понял, каким образом данный пример должен подтверждать нам то, что игры отдельно от игрока не существует?
Напротив. То, что разные игроки видят похожий лабиринт говорит, как раз, о его независимости от наблюдателя.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот и я об этом: есть иглы ("восприятие") и есть борозда ("внешний мир")


Вот оно самое интересное. Будда же говорит в Маханидане-сутте, объясняя суть Патичасамуппады, что сознание является необходимым условием для имя-формя, и имя-форма является необходимым условие для сознания. Потому что имя-форма (ментально-материальное, а не ментальное *и* материальное) необходимое условие для конакта, а сознание может *появиться* только в результате контакта. Тут не временная зависимоть, а сугубо причинная. Более того Будда отдельно объясняет, что рождения, страдание и смерть существуют только в этих пределах (с 3 по 12 звенья вкл.).

Например, чтобы далеко за примерами не ходить, рассмотрим экран, в который все дружно смотри ) Представим себе изоображение без экрана. Представим себе лабиринт Doom. Сам лабиринт не имеет протяженности, но наш ум сам достраивает пространство. При этом обязательные мерцания изображения это дхаммы (суть сознание), а имя-форма это есть то, что под действием санкхар (гоотовности обманываться) "искривляет" плоское иллюзорное изображение, делая его объемным, что собственно и позволяет возникать восприятию, которое подразумевает контакт, что и является условием сознания.

Или, если еще проще, все органы чувств существуют лишь "внутри" экрана (изображения), которое есть сознание. Как дуло пистолета в Doom не отлично от изображения (сознания), так и весь организм существует (воспринимается) лишь таким же путем, т.к. восприятие (зрение, например) не может быть отлично от сознания зрения. Наверно, путано изложил, но "внешний мир" мниться и является результатом  самого чистого восприятия, чистого сознания, что суть дхаммы. Дхаммы же это не что-то помимо сознания. И "внешний мир" не может существовать отдельно от дхамм. Вот и получаем замкнутый круг, на который Будда особо обращает в Маханидана-сутте.




> Ну, вообщето каждый видит свой лабиринт. Даже технически, в зависимости от возможностей своей видеокарты (глубина цвета, количество точек) и настроек монитора (яркость, контрастность, цветовая температура).


Бханте, так есть люди с дальтонизмом, есть люди, что без очков лист не увидит. Конечно все не только по сети, но и в жизни видят только лишь свое зрение, а не на чужое.




> (...)никакого пространства из себя не представляет (...) но на мониторе он уже вполне видим.


Вполне видим, но как идеально плоское изображение. Ради интереса, остановив ум, посидите без мыслей с открытыми глазами, глядя в проход двери. Через некоторое время сможете увидеть (уверен, что Вы и без много раз так делали), что стена за дверныи проемом как бы "прилипла" к сетчатке Вашего глаза и находится на одном расстоянии со стеной самой комнаты. Т.е. иллюзия расстояния также исчезнет. Но для этого надо забыть про глаз и действительно попытаться понять, что мы видим лишь зрение, которое даже не на сетчатке, а внутри мозга конструируется, когда свет внутри глаза с помощью светочувтвительных клеток преобразует его в поток эл. импульсов, которые наш мозг перерабатывает в цвет *и пространство* (!). Потому арупа джханы являются следствием отключения зрительного и др. сознаний. Весьма интересно обратить внимание на то, что мозг сам не "продукт протранства", а нечто, что существует виртуально (т.е. только лишь в восприятии). Аналогия с лабиринтом, какой он внутри программы (....010100101..... ?) если выключить экран.




> Правда я не понял, каким образом данный пример должен подтверждать нам то, что игры отдельно от игрока не существует?


Это весьма просто. Наличие восприятия автоматом дает иллюзию субъекта "самому себе" - восприятию.

----------


## Топпер

> Или, если еще проще, все органы чувств существуют лишь "внутри" экрана (изображения), которое есть сознание. Как дуло пистолета в Doom не отлично от изображения (сознания), так и весь организм существует (воспринимается) лишь таким же путем, т.к. восприятие (зрение, например) не может быть отлично от сознания зрения. Наверно, путано изложил, но "внешний мир" мниться и является результатом  самого чистого восприятия, чистого сознания, что суть дхаммы. Дхаммы же это не что-то помимо сознания. И "внешний мир" не может существовать отдельно от дхамм. Вот и получаем замкнутый круг, на который Будда особо обращает в Маханидана-сутте.


Возможно вам кажется, что вы открываете мне Америку. Но я это уже лет 10 как знаю. 
Однако то, что мы воспринимаем "внешний мир" в виде потока дхамм, не отменяет само наличие "внешнего мира". Восприятие - это не тоже самое, что сам "мир".

Что обеспечивает корреляцию восприятий двух человек? Или корреляцию дхамм в их потоках сознания? Почему мы с вами в кино видим примерно одно и то же? И потом можем даже обсудить это?
Теория дхамм не описывает весь мир. Теория дхамм описывает наше восприятие мира. Но мир - это ещё не дхаммы нашего потока сознания.

Естественно, что этот "мир" мы познать, помимо нашего восприятия не можем и не сможем никогда. Но то, что потоки коррелируют говорит о том, что за ними может быть "нечто".
Кроме того, вспомним, что сам Будда говорил о различных факторах влияющих на нашу жизнь. Как то: погода, еда, климат и т.п. Это всё факторы внешние, относительно нас.

Всё. ушёл спать.

----------

Won Soeng (13.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Или самый простой и прекрасный пример. Белый свет - взаимозависимость. Призма, которая разлагает белый свет на спектр всех оттенков, это неведение+санкхары. Получившаяся гамма это уже нама-рупа и сознание. Спектр (цвет) - сансара, в то время как отсутствие цвета (условно назовем так белый "цвет") это Ниббана. Вот и получаем Ниббану и сансару как два разных словия в одном пучке света.

Даже под определение сознания Араханта подходит:

"Consciousness, which is non-manifestative, 
Сознание, которое непроявлено [не закреплено на имя-форме]
Endless and lustrous on all sides, 
Не имеющее границ и яркое со всех сторон
It is here that water, earth,
В нем вода, земля,
Fire, and air no footing find." 
Огонь и воздух не находят опоры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или самый простой и прекрасный пример. Белый свет - взаимозависимость. Призма, которая разлагает белый свет на спектр всех оттенков, это неведение+санкхары. Получившаяся гамма это уже нама-рупа и сознание. Спектр (цвет) - сансара, в то время как отсутствие цвета (условно назовем так белый "цвет") это Ниббана. Вот и получаем Ниббану и сансару как два разных словия в одном пучке света.


Действительно, хорошая аналогия.
Только белый в ней - это не отсутствие цвета, а соединение всех цветов.
Иначе он не разлагался бы призмой.
Поэтому Просветленный видит вещи в их становлении (и непостоянстве), не привязывась к их конкретной форме, которую можно было бы назвать "тем" или "этим", видит одновременно и форму и ее пустотность (и спектр и белое), присутствует одновременно и в сансаре и в нирване.

А Арахат, вероятно, просто выключает лампочку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Подумайте, почему два человека видят как один и тот же лист колышится ветром. И почему они могут обсудить этот вопрос и придти к согласию, колышется он или покоится.


У нас считается, что это возможно в силу общности кармы.
Бытие вещей в их данной форме не устанавливается из них самих, но привносится силой кармического вИдения.
Существа иных миров имеют совершенно иное восприятие ("видят мир иначе") в силу своей кармы.

Именно эту идею так метко обшутил Пелевин, говоря про "ад непрерывного футбольного чемпионата".

----------


## Zom

> Нет иного способа определить сознание, кроме как через непрерывность и 
> преемственность прежних мгновений сознания. В этом случае сознание не может иметь начала, поэтому и цепь перерождений безначальна. Ум в общем-то не имеет начала, его непрерывная длительность без начала и без конца


Вот это странное заявление - якобы сознание не может иметь начала, потому что имеется непрерывность и преемственность прежних мгновений сознания.

Также можно сказать, что ручей никогда не имел начала, и никогда не будет иметь конца, потому что для текущего состояния ручья требуется его прерыдущее состояние. Однако ручей - это обусловленный феномен, а потому может иметь и начало и конец. Сознание, однако, тоже обусловленный феномен (ибо если был бы необусловленным, но не мог бы действовать, не мог бы изменяться). Поэтому оно тоже имеет начало и имеет конец.

Единственный необусловленный феномен - это ниббана. Ни про какие иные необусловленные феномены Будда больше не говорил, и если бы [какой-то из видов] сознания мог бы быть необусловленным феноменом, Будда непременно об этом бы упомянул.

----------

Alert (11.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Также можно сказать, что ручей никогда не имел начала, и никогда не будет иметь конца, потому что для текущего состояния ручья требуется его прерыдущее состояние. Однако ручей - это обусловленный феномен, а потому может иметь и начало и конец.


Ручей (в данной аналогии) - это иллюзия, временная форма проявление воды.
Безначальна (в данной аналогии!) вода в ее циклическом становлении проявляющаяся как море, облака, дождь и ручей.




> ...Будда непременно об этом бы упомянул.


Ну а вот здесь мы вряд ли договоримся.
В махаяне считается, что Палийский канон некоторым образом неполон.

----------


## Zom

> Ручей (в данной аналогии) - это иллюзия, временная форма проявление воды.
> Безначальна (в данной аналогии!) вода в ее циклическом становлении проявляющаяся как море, облака, дождь и ручей.


Вода тоже обусловлена, подвержена изменению и уничтожению. Вода - точно такой же обусловленный феномен, как и ручей.

Скажу больше - любые вещи, которые могут взаимодействовать - обусловлены и подвержены разрушению.




> Ну а вот здесь мы вряд ли договоримся.
> В махаяне считается, что Палийский канон некоторым образом неполон.


Так так можно сколько угодно новых сутр понаписать и потом заявлять что и Махаяна не полна. Нет точки, когда "этот процесс" смог бы  остановиться... Вот скажите, Дхаммападу Махаяна признаёт?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Сознание, однако, тоже обусловленный феномен (ибо если был бы необусловленным, но не мог бы действовать, не мог бы изменяться). Поэтому оно тоже имеет начало и имеет конец.


Вы про какое сознание говорите? 

"Сознание, как истинное подобие. Это ― единый мир Дхармы, сущность всех проявлений дхарм. Потому–то о природе сознания говорят, что она не рождается и не умирает." Махаяна–шраддхотпада шастра.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вода тоже обусловлена, подвержена изменению и уничтожению. Вода - точно такой же обусловленный феномен, как и ручей.
> Скажу больше - любые вещи, которые могут взаимодействовать - обусловлены и подвержены разрушению.


*Извините за детский вопрос: а чем они обусловлены?*




> Так так можно сколько угодно новых сутр понаписать и потом заявлять что и Махаяна не полна. Нет точки, когда "этот процесс" смог бы  остановиться...


Здесь не существует иного решения, помимо Вашего собственного, произвольного. Вы ведь сами решили, что в сутрах содержится истинное знание, никто Вас в этом не понуждал.

Здесь существует лишь собственное мнение и опора на учителей. Но и про учителей Вы тоже сами, по собственному произволу решили, что они учат истине. Просто Вы смотрите на них, Вам нравятся их достижения, и Вы принимаете собственное свободное решение им следовать.
А другим нравятся другие учителя, и они принимают в качестве Канона то, что эти учителя предлагают.
Так что тут полный произвол. Такие дела...

----------


## Zom

> Вы про какое сознание говорите?


Какая разница про какое. Сознание - штука действующая, а потому приходящая и уходящая. Ниббана - не действующая, а потому не приходящая и не уходящая.




> Извините за детский вопрос: а чем они обусловлены?


Какими-то иными феноменами обусловлены.




> Здесь существует лишь собственное мнение и опора на учителей. Но и про учителей Вы тоже сами, по собственному произволу решили, что они учат истине. Просто Вы смотрите на них, Вам нравятся их достижения, и Вы принимаете собственное свободное решение им следовать.
> А другим нравятся другие учителя, и они принимают в качестве Канона то, что эти учителя предлагают.


Не скажите.. Всё было бы ничего, если бы не было общей основы, одинаковых положений. А поскольку они есть, то можно теперь и утверждать на основании чего были сделаны какие-то новые допущения, которых раньше не было. Именно об этом, кстати, любимая фраза Топпера - "игра в одни ворота" -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какими-то иными феноменами обусловлены.


Так же, как и сознание - оно тоже обусловлено "какими-то иными феноменами". Правильно я понимаю?

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> У нас считается, что это возможно в силу общности кармы.
> Бытие вещей в их данной форме не устанавливается из них самих, но привносится силой кармического вИдения.
> Существа иных миров имеют совершенно иное восприятие ("видят мир иначе") в силу своей кармы.


я в курсе. Но такое объяснение не объясняет, на самом деле, ничего. По типу: потому, что так бог захотел.

На эуту тему я уже на форуме говорил, что  задавал вопрос: кто-либо может показать мне человека, у которого камма будет отличатся от каммы других людей, и он в результате увидит, как камень брошенный вниз (как увидят все) увидит, как камень летит вверх.

На мой взгляд, идея о общей камме - плодит линшие сущности. Гораздо логичнее предположить, что за нашим видением стоит некий непозноваемый корреллят.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> День добрый.


Привет.




> я в курсе. Но такое объяснение не объясняет, на самом деле, ничего. По типу: *потому, что так бог захотел.*
> 
> Гораздо логичнее предположить, что за нашим видением стоит *некий непозноваемый корреллят.*


"Непозноваемый корреллят" и "так бог захотел" - одно и то же.
Да и на вопрос "почему зепь зависимости именно такая, а не другая?" можно ответить "так бог захотел".

Вообще, ИМХО, буддизм существует не для теоретического выяснения метафизических вопросов, а исключительно для практики.
Так вот, из представления о построении видения мира из кармических предпосылок населяющих его существ следует один тип практики (махаянский), а из Вашего - другой.

----------


## Топпер

> "Непозноваемый корреллят" и "так бог захотел" - одно и то же.
> Да и на вопрос "почему зепь зависимости именно такая, а не другая?" можно ответить "так бог захотел".


Отнюдь. Это просто умозаключение. Если и вы и я видим на столе белый целлулоидный шакрик, мы оба называем это "мяч для пинг-понга". И даже если войдёт в комнату третий человек он не увидит кофейник вместо мяча.
Никакого отношения к "так бог захотел" подразумеваемость того, что восприятие мячика у всех вызвано "мячиком" совершенно естественна. 



> Вообще, ИМХО, буддизм существует не для теоретического выяснения метафизических вопросов, а исключительно для практики.
> Так вот, из представления о построении видения мира исключительно из кармических предпосылок начеляющих его существ следует один тип практики (махаянский), а из Вашего - другой.


Особенно, если учесть, что в Тхераваде взгляд на то, что наличествуют только каммические предпосылки, считается неверным. 
Будда не сводил всё только к камме. Он считал это ошибочным мнением. На форуме это уже обсуждали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На эуту тему я уже на форуме говорил, что  задавал вопрос: кто-либо может показать мне человека, у которого камма будет отличатся от каммы других людей, и он в результате увидит, как камень брошенный вниз (как увидят все) увидит, как камень летит вверх.


Кстати, согласно определению, это только ВАША карма может показать Вам такого человека, а не кто-то на форуме.

Или если Вы выйдете за пределы собственной кармы, то увидите.

Вот Будда вышел, поэтому он и видел существ иных миров, с иным кармическим видением.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, согласно определению, это только ВАША карма может показать Вам такого человека, а не кто-то на форуме.


Точнее говоря, столкнуть с таким то человеком



> Или если Вы выйдете за пределы собственной кармы, то увидите.
> 
> Вот Будда вышел, поэтому он и видел существ иных миров, с иным кармическим видением.


Откуда вообще взялась эта история про иные каммические видения? Существ иных миров видели не только Будда и Архаты. Богов, например, видели и простые люди.

----------


## Норбу

Как я обожаю читать такие разделы...  для этого и есть форум, чтобы читать и обсуждать такие вещи с позиций разных школ(это же очень интересно!!!), а модераторы просто порой пытаются напомнить о себе и поэтому пресекают подобные возможности...а жаль...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Действительно, хорошая аналогия.
> Только белый в ней - это не отсутствие цвета, а соединение всех цветов.
> Иначе он не разлагался бы призмой.


Если допустить, что в данной аналогии белый свет это белый цвет, то тогда нарушаеся закон непостоянства. Цвет получается постоянен сам в себе, самодостаточен. А это ошибка. Пример: солнечный свет ни имеет цвета, но пройдя через атмосферу мы видим голубое небо. Сам свет своего цвета не изменил (потому что его не имеет, а не потому, что перекрасился). Потому видим, что он не имеет даже белого цвета, но пройдя через водяные пары (во время дождя) он образует радугу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отнюдь. Это просто умозаключение. Если и вы и я видим на столе белый целлулоидный шакрик, мы оба называем это "мяч для пинг-понга". И даже если войдёт в комнату третий человек он не увидит кофейник вместо мяча.


Аналогия из физики: если в комнате окажется существо, органы восприятия которого (построенные согласно его карме) воспринимают в рентгеновском дипазоне, то он вообще не увидит мячика. А если у него (согласно его карме) не окажется иных органов восприятия, кроме "рентгеновских", он скажет, что мячика вообще нет.
А стены будут для него прозрачными, как для нас стекло.
Итак, данное конкретное видение обусловлено предыдущими действиями данного существа (его кармой), а не богом.




> Никакого отношения к "так бог захотел" подразумеваемость того, что восприятие мячика у всех вызвано "мячиком" совершенно естественна.


Вот у Вас и получается: откуда-то взялся мячик, существующий "со своей стороны", независимо от меня. Должно быть, его бог сотворил.




> Будда не сводил всё только к камме. Он считал это ошибочным мнением. На форуме это уже обсуждали.


А можно еще раз для меня, вкратце: какие еще факторы действуют, кроме кармических?

----------

Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Аналогия из физики: если в комнате окажется существо, органы восприятия которого (построенные согласно его карме) воспринимают в рентгеновском дипазоне, то он вообще не увидит мячика.


Но, стоит включить "рентгеновскую лампочку" и увидит.



> А если у него (согласно его карме) не окажется иных органов восприятия, кроме "рентгеновских", он скажет, что мячика вообще нет.


А вы много знаете существ с рентгеновским диапазоном зрения? 



> А стены будут для него прозрачными, как для нас стекло.


Я же вам не про восприятие писал. Воспринимаем даже мы мячик по-разному: вы стоите слева и видите его освещённую сторону, а я справа и вижу затенённую сторону. Соответственно для вас он ярко-белый, а для меня серый. А для нашего рентгеновского друга и вовсе прозрачный, как стекло.
Однако это не доказывает того, что за всеми тремя восприятиями не стоит некий "идеальный мяч".



> Итак, данное конкретное видение обусловлено предыдущими действиями данного существа (его кармой), а не богом.


Восприятие - да. Но сам мяч нет.



> Вот у Вас и получается: откуда-то взялся мячик, существующий "со своей стороны", независимо от меня. Должно быть, его бог сотворил.


Может быть. Скорее всего, его сотворил завод по производству мячиков. Не знаю, правда, как этот завод связан с нашей каммой.



> А можно еще раз для меня, вкратце: какие еще факторы действуют, кроме кармических?


Вкратце - это пять ниям. 
Дхамма-нияма - закон нормы мира (включая физические законы)
Уту-нияма - закон погоды, сезонности, цикличности.
Чита-нияма - закон работы сознания
Биджа-нияма - закон семени, наследственности.
Камма-нияма - закон каммы.

Четыре последних, являются, можно сказать, частными случаями Дхамма-ниямы.
Закон Каммы - только один из фактором действующих в этом мире. Но отнюдь не единственный.

----------

Илия (16.04.2009), Сергей Хос (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существ иных миров видели не только Будда и Архаты. Богов, например, видели и простые люди.


Значит, у этих людей существовали кармические предпосылки для иного восприятия.
Потому что своим обычным, "физическим" глазом мы можем воспринимать лишь объекты кама-локи. Существ мира форм воспринимают совсем другими органами, которые могли быть отчасти сформированы у этих людей их предшествующими действиями, а потом на некоторое время "включились" в результате сопутствующих условий (например, присутствия Будды).

----------


## Топпер

> Значит, у этих людей существовали кармические предпосылки для иного восприятия.
> Потому что своим обычным, "физическим" глазом мы можем воспринимать лишь объекты кама-локи. Существ мира форм воспринимают совсем другими органами, которые могли быть отчасти сформированы у этих людей их предшествующими действиями, а потом на некоторое время "включились" в результате сопутствующих условий (например, присутствия Будды).


Не думаю, что видение богов связано с неким каммическим видением. Это область иддхи - психических способностей. Например "божественног глаза". Но в Каноне описаны и случаи того, как богов видели и люди без сверхспособностей. Например, во время нисхождения богов в Санкасси

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако это не доказывает того, что за всеми тремя восприятиями не стоит некий "*идеальный мяч*".


Конечно, не стоит. Он пуст от своей "мячности"; то, что мы его воспринимаем, и именно таким образом - это иллюзия, возникшая в результате нашей кармы.




> Восприятие - да. Но *сам мяч* нет.


Вот если допустить существование "самого мяча" помимо восприятия, возникнет вопрос "Откуда он взялся?" И придется постулировать действие бога.

Либо некую самодвижущуюся сансару, в которой причинно-обусловленно возникают заводы по производству мячей.
Но тогда возникнет вопрос "Откуда взялась сансара с ее заводами и мячами".

----------

Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, не стоит. Он пуст от своей "мячности"; то, что мы его воспринимаем, и именно таким образом - это иллюзия, возникшая в результате нашей кармы.


Это требует доказательств. В Каноне Будда нигде вроде бы, такого не утверждал.



> Вот если допустить существование "самого мяча" помимо восприятия, возникнет вопрос "Откуда он взялся?" И придется постулировать действие бога.


Зачем здесь бог? Достаточно завода по производству мячей. Или вы хотите сказать, что все заводы - это только ваше каммическое видение и никакие мячи, на самом деле, не выпускаются?



> Либо некую самодвижущуюся сансару, в которой причинно-обусловленно возникают заводы по производству мячей.
> Но тогда возникнет вопрос "Откуда взялась сансара с ее заводами и мячами".


А откуда вязлись живые существа? Это вопрос из той же серии.

Сам же Будда, если мне не изменяет память, говорил о том, что непознаваемо начало этого мира.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вкратце - это пять ниям. 
> Дхамма-нияма - закон нормы мира (включая физические законы)
> Уту-нияма - закон погоды, сезонности, цикличности.
> Чита-нияма - закон работы сознания
> Биджа-нияма - закон семени, наследственности.
> Камма-нияма - закон каммы.
> 
> Четыре последних, являются, можно сказать, частными случаями Дхамма-ниямы.
> Закон Каммы - только один из фактором действующих в этом мире. Но отнюдь не единственный.


Никогда с этим не разбирался, но думаю, что здесь концептуальное расхождение с махаяной.
Махаяна не признает никаких норм мира (включая физические законы), независимых от предшествующих действий населяющих этот мир существ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или вы хотите сказать, что все заводы - это только ваше каммическое видение и никакие мячи, на самом деле, не выпускаются?


Я хочу сказать, что нет никакого "самого дела".




> А откуда вязлись живые существа? Это вопрос из той же серии.


Не совсем так. Здесь нужно ставить вопрос "Откуда взялось сознание", а не живые существа. Согласно махаяне, оно безначально, так же как и пространство.

Но пространство, как мы его знаем, возникает в виде понятия в зависимости от представления об обектах. Уберите все объекты, и вы не сможете образовать понятия о пространстве "самом по себе" - это будет полная пустота, а не вакуум.
Точно то же самое и с сознанием.

Поэтому изначальные положения махаяны не содержат в себе причин для страстной привязанности, поскольку в конечном итоге все сводится к пустоте.

А представление о существовании "со своей стороны" мячиков, заводов и сансары, от которых нужно избавиться - содержат.

----------

Echo (12.04.2009), Fritz (11.04.2009), Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Так же, как и сознание - оно тоже обусловлено "какими-то иными феноменами". Правильно я понимаю?


Разумеется. 
В схеме взаимозависимого возникновения Будда разъясняет, что, во-первых, сознание имеет своей опорой возникновения волевые формации (которые в свою очередь имеют опорой неведение), а с другой стороны оно опирается на нама-рупу. Иван вам приводил сутту, где Будда сравнивает нама-рупу и сознание с двумя связками тростника - если одну уронишь - упадёт и вторая.

Вот точно также когда нама-рупа исчезает, исчезает и сознание.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Никогда с этим не разбирался, но думаю, что здесь концептуальное расхождение с махаяной.
> Махаяна не признает никаких норм мира (включая физические законы), независимых от предшествующих действий населяющих этот мир существ.


Ну, значит идёт против того, что говорил Будда.



> Я хочу сказать, что нет никакого "самого дела".


Т.е. мячей нет.
А другие живые существа (например я)  есть? 



> Не совсем так. Здесь нужно ставить вопрос "Откуда взялось сознание", а не живые существа. Согласно махаяне, оно безначально, так же как и пространство.


На эту тему Иван уже несколько страниц пытается вам сказать, что сознания, помимо обусловленных дхамм нет. Неоткуда ему взяться.
Кстати, Тхеравада не говорит о безначальности пространства. Эта дхамма появилась у вайбхашиков. В Тхераваде нет такой необусловленной дхаммы.



> Но пространство, как мы его знаем, возникает в виде понятия в зависимости от представления об обектах. Уберите все объекты, и вы не сможете образовать понятия о пространстве "самом по себе" - это будет полная пустота, а не вакуум.
> Точно то же самое и с сознанием.


Не понял, как "точно так же". Если мы уберём все читтасики, то читты мы просто не сможем найти. Нет контакта, нет из сознания. Абсолютно наблюдаемо: удалите глаз и у челвоека не будет возникать сознания глаза. И вместо этого никакого тонкого сознания так же не появится.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009), Zom (11.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Приведу слова Будды о "мире":




> "Friends, that by which one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, that in this discipline of the noble ones is called `the world'. By what, friends, has one a perception of the world and a conceit of the world?
> Друзья, покуда некто имеет восприятие мира и понятие мира, это ученик Благородного называет "миром". И каким образом, друзья, некто воспринимает мир и мнит мир?
> By the eye, friends, one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, by the ear ... by the nose ... by the tongue ... by the body ... by the mind, friends one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world. That, friends, by which one has a perception of the world and a conceit of the world, that in this discipline of the noble ones is called `the world'."
> Глазом, друзья, некто воспринимает мир и мнит мир; ухом ... носом ... языком ... телом ... умом, друзья, некто воспринимает мир и мнит мир. Так, друзья, покуда некто имеет восприятие мира и понятие мира, это ученик Благородного называет "миром".
> S IV 93, Lokakàmaguõasutta.





> "Thus, monks, a Tathàgata does not imagine a visible thing as apart from the seen"
> Таким образом, о монахи, Татхагата не мнит видимую вещь отдельно от увиденного.
> Ud 8, Bàhiyasutta
> 			
> 		
> 
> А представление о чем-то за пределами зрения является ошибочным представлением об отдельном "внешнем мире", независимом от зрения.





> "And what, ânanda, is subject to disintegration? The eye, ânanda, is subject to disintegration, forms are subject to disintegration, eye-consciousness is subject to disintegration, eye-contact is subject to disintegration, and whatever feeling that arises dependent on eye-contact, be it pleasant, or painful, or neither-pleasant-nor-painful, that too is subject to disintegration. Whatever is subject to disintegration, ânanda, is called `the world' in the noble one's discipline."
> И что же, Ананда, подвержено расщиплению? Глаз, Ананда, подвержен расщиплению, формы подвержены расщиплению, сознание глаза подвержено расщиплению, контакт глаза подвержен расщиплению, и любое чувство, основанное на сознании глаза, будь то приятное, или болезненное, или ни приятное ни болезненное, подвержено расщиплению. *И все, что подвержено расщиплению, Ананда, то учеником Благородного названо "миром".*
> S IV 53, Palokadhammasutta.





> "Rooted in desire, friends, are all things. Born of attention are all things. Arisen from contact are all things. Converging on feeling are all things. Headed by concentration are all things. Dominated by mindfulness are all things. Surmountable by wisdom are all things. Yielding deliverance as essence are all things."
> Берут начало в желании все вещи. Рождены вниманием все вещи. Возникают из контакта все вещи. Сливаются в чувстве все вещи. Ведомы концентрацией все вещи. Черпают силу в памятовании все вещи. Преодолимы мудростью все вещи. Освобождение - сущность всех вещей.
> 
> M I 251, CamaTanhаsankhayasutta.





> "As a huge blazing fire, with no more fire wood added,
> Goes down to reach a state of calm,
> When sankhаras calm down,
> One is called `extinguished'."
> Как огромный пылающий костер, не получая дров,
> Стихает и потухает,
> Так и у кого санкхары стихли,
> Назван "потушенным".


Т.е. представим Взаимозависимость как постоянно текущее обрачное серое небо. У кого любовь к животным, тот будет видеть в облаках зайцев, в ком слечение к приключениям, тот в облаках будет видеть драконов, у кого половое влечение, тот увдиит в облаках девушек (причем красивых). Влечение - суть санкхары. Они заставляют видеть буквально из ничего реальные слышимые и ощущаемые объекты. Но мир един для всех, потому что его суть - Взаимозависимость, едина (иначе это частично Взаимоазависимость и частично"независимость" получится), и у всех, по сути, одинаковые влечения - жажда быть, не быть, и воспринимать.

----------

Fritz (12.04.2009), Zom (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. представим Взаимозависимость как постоянно текущее обрачное серое небо. У кого любовь к животным, тот будет видеть в облаках зайцев, в ком слечение к приключениям, тот в облаках будет видеть драконов, у кого половое влечение, тот увдиит в облаках девушек (причем красивых).


Но за всеми этими образами стоят облака!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но за всеми этими образами стоят облака!


Любой программист сможет написать программу постоянно текущего облачного неба и задать такое условие, что их "трение" друг о друга (т.е. это сама их структура, любая часть облака) равносильно трению иглы проигрывателя о пластинку. Вот и получаем облака, которые одновременно и восприятие, и воспринимающие их бесконечное множество невидимых мнимых игл. Теперь осталось мысленно выключить свой "экран зрения" (монитор) и попытаться представить, что программа работает и без монитора, в оперативной виртуальной памяти, как порядок, взаимозависимость, которая не имеет своим условием даже пространственного условия, и временного.

----------


## Топпер

Так я примерно это же и пытаюсь сказать. Если правильно вас понял.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Влечение - суть санкхары. Они заставляют видеть буквально из ничего реальные слышимые и ощущаемые объекты.


Я, вроде, примерно то же и говорю: действие предыдущей кармы (санкхары) заставляют видеть возникающие из шуньи (буквально из ничего) видимость реальных объектов.
У них нет никакой независимой "подложки" (никакого скрытого per se), помимо шуньи-пустоты.
Главное различие между нами в том, что в махаяне преполагается возможность существования сознания независимо от опоры на эти иллюзорные порождения, сознания, опирающегося лишь на пустоту (или само на себя, что одно и то же).

Такое сознание не порождает представления о "я" в личности и о "самосущем" в дхармах; это и есть пребывание в пробужденности, Нирване.

У нас об этом говорится в сутрах праджняпарамиты:
Субхути, бодхисаттва должен удалить все образы и возыметь мысли об аннутара-самьяк-Самбодхи. Он не должен породить сознание, пребывающее в цвето[форме], не должен породить сознание, пребывающее в звуке, запахе, осязательном ощущении и "законах". *Он должен породить сознание, не пребывающее ни в чем.* Если сознание пребывает в чем-либо, то именно тогда оно не имеет пребывания. По этой причине Будда и говорил, что сознание бодхисаттвы не должно пребывать в цвето[форме], и только тогда следует совершать даяние.


Поэтому, Топпер, можно сказать, что и Вы, и мячик, как объекты феноменального мира, в равной мере лишены независимого самобытия; ваши проявления включены в общую структуру кармически обусловленной взаимозависимости. Но при этом на относительном уровне Вы с ним иллюзорно проявляетесь и функционируете как реальные объекты.

----------

Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому, Топпер, можно сказать, что и Вы, и мячик, как объекты феноменального мира, в равной мере лишены независимого самобытия; ваши проявления включены в общую структуру кармически обусловленной взаимозависимости. Но при этом на относительном уровне Вы с ним иллюзорно проявляетесь и функционируете как реальные объекты.


Ну а у нас можно сказать, что и я и мячик лишены независимого существования. Но это не означает, что за моим восприятием не стоит нечто, не обусловленное каммой. В конце концов, каждое живое существо независимо от других.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В конце концов, каждое живое существо независимо от других.


В каком смысле независимо? Свобода воли? или просто отделено пространственно?

----------


## Топпер

Независимо - это значит, что у каждого своя камма. И плоды деяний одного не может пожать другой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Независимо - это значит, что у каждого своя камма. И плоды деяний одного не может пожать другой.


Но "субстанционального носителя" этой своей каммы - нет. Или есть?

----------


## Топпер

"субстанциональный носитель" - это не живое существо. Это "внешний мир" в кавычках естественно.
Некая онтологическая, непознаваемая подкладка. Субстанциональности, кстати, нет. Ибо - аничча. "Внешний мир" также существует в силу причин и условий определяемых Дхамма ниямой.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так я примерно это же и пытаюсь сказать. Если правильно вас понял.


Сейчас попробую изложить и показать свое понимание. Вот Взаимозависимость:



Это можно рассмотреть вот каким образом. Постораюсь сухо коротко. Самый изюм этой картинки в этом, что она не движется на экране. Она движется в уме, пока есть хоть малейшая нестабильность зрачка. Движение (100% иллюзия) происходит за счет того, что структура этой картинки, ее суть, ее "ДНК" - это взаимозависимость, она же сразу видна как непостоянство (потому что картинка ни статичная, ни движущаяся, но все сразу и ничего из этого, и даже ни помимо, ни не помимо всего этого). Тут видим поразительную вещь - движение, которое не зависит от внутренного "внутре-картиночного" времени. Видим, что это движение, этот "вмороженный недлящийся импульс движения" является естественным (и обязательным) следствием  самой структуры Взаимозависимости. Не может быть статичной Взаимозависимости, иначе вкрадывается постоянство и Взаимозависимость становится "независимостью", а этого не может быть, это атман. Т.е. аничча, анатта и дукха являются структурой самой Взаимозависимости, это волокна "ткани Взаимозависисомти", которые как бы постоянно под напряжением, под током, который и является импульсом, который вращает жернова сансары.

Второй момент. Каждый круг можно справедливо рассматривать как мини-Патиччасамуппаду (существо), которое образовано Взаимозависимостью (она самая суть мироздания) и вращается просто потому, что взаимозависимость "под напряжением", в нее неотъемлемо "вшит" импульс сттрмления, тяга, санхар.

Третий момент. Всю картинку можно рассмотреть как нама-рупу, а 6 центральных водоворотов можно рассмотреть как 6 сознаний, которые сами в себе заключают движение и проецирование восприятия. Т.к. это пластинки на проигрывателе, который модернизирован вечным двигателем в самой своей структуре взаимозависимости. Рассматривая каждый "водоворот" как сознание можно видеть, что он и сазнание, и нама-рупа, которые могут быть только вместе.

Если представить лист бумаги в клеточку, то условно это сознание без нама-рупа (суть даже и не сознание, раз без него). А вот это сознание\намарупа. Само искривление подразумевает и сознание, и имя-форму. отойдите на метр другой от экрана и посмотрите. Это принцип работы телевидения, когда на экране появляются и объем, и цвет, и все, что хотите.


Для такого взаимодействия не нужна трехмерность и даже двумерность (на этот раз длительность пространства), и даже одномерность. Это проекция.

Будда и сравнивал форму с пеной, чувство с пузырем на воде, восприятие с миражем, конструкции (санкхары) со стволом бананового дерева (которое состоит из "лепестков", как шишка, и не имеет сердцевины, сути), а сознание с фокусом.

Вот перед нами и фокус, за которым не скрывается "внешний мир", непостижимая суть, "кореллирующая потоки дхамм". Сама "вмороженная тяга" внутри движушихся водоворотов и коррелирует работу сознаний, имя-формы и всего, что логически заключено внутри.

А Париниббана это когда круги прекращают восприниматься, как если бы они были из пламени (суть то же постоянное движение).

----------

Echo (12.04.2009), Garb (12.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я, вроде, примерно то же и говорю: действие предыдущей кармы (санкхары) заставляют видеть возникающие из шуньи (буквально из ничего) видимость реальных объектов.
> У них нет никакой независимой "подложки" (никакого скрытого per se), помимо шуньи-пустоты.
> Главное различие между нами в том, что в махаяне преполагается возможность существования сознания независимо от опоры на эти иллюзорные порождения, сознания, опирающегося лишь на пустоту (или само на себя, что одно и то же).
> 
> Такое сознание не порождает представления о "я" в личности и о "самосущем" в дхармах; это и есть пребывание в пробужденности, Нирване.


Я весьма рад слышать, что по сути Вы повторяете слова Будды, который характеризует сознание Араханта при жизни, которое не закреплено в имя-форме, не вовлечено в видимое, слышимое, сенсорно воспринятое и осознанное, как в реальные объекты, которые "отрехмериваются" умом, что наделяет их самосущей формой и признаком отдельного предмета (форма суть та же иллюзия, конструкция ума, проекция, достаиваемая вглубь умом).




> Поэтому, Топпер, можно сказать, что и Вы, и мячик, как объекты феноменального мира, в равной мере лишены независимого самобытия; ваши проявления включены в общую структуру кармически обусловленной взаимозависимости. Но при этом на относительном уровне Вы с ним иллюзорно проявляетесь и функционируете как реальные объекты.


Но все не есть камма. Вы ее делаете независимой, самодостаточной. Она же черпает силу не в себе, а в волениях, в тяге, которые без желаемого (мира) не действительны. Потому справедливо сказать, что не камма порождает мир, и не мир порождает камму, но все есть во взаимосвязи, потому не самодостаточно, потому во вселенной есть измерения и условия, где жизни нет, где никто не проявит в своем восприятии тот же расширяющийся горизонт фотонов, рожденных в первый момент существования вселенной. Их никто не воспримет, однако они есть и сейчас "летят", рвзздувая со скоростью света то, что мы воспринимает как вселенную.

----------


## Топпер

> Сейчас попробую изложить и показать свое понимание. Вот Взаимозависимость:
> 
> Это можно рассмотреть вот каким образом. Постораюсь сухо коротко. Самый изюм этой картинки в этом, что она не движется на экране. Она движется в уме, пока есть хоть малейшая нестабильность зрачка.


Так есть ведь движение. Движение - это же не только нечто внешнее. Движение обеспечивается всей системой: объект, глаз, мозг. В данном случае движется глаз. Если полностью остановить глаз, то в этой картинке движения не будет. Но если начать двигать глазом (т.е. в системе картинка - глаз, появится взаимное смещение) то мы увидим движение. И большой разницы нет, двигать ли картинку относительно глаза или же глаз относительно картинки. В обоих случаях мы увидим движение при смещении объектов друг относительно друга.



> Третий момент. Всю картинку можно рассмотреть как нама-рупу, а 6 центральных водоворотов можно рассмотреть как 6 сознаний, которые сами в себе заключают движение и проецирование восприятия. Т.к. это пластинки на проигрывателе, который модернизирован вечным двигателем в самой своей структуре взаимозависимости. Рассматривая каждый "водоворот" как сознание можно видеть, что он и сазнание, и нама-рупа, которые могут быть только вместе.


С тем, что все эти компонетны взаимозависимы я не спорю.



> Будда и сравнивал форму с пеной, чувство с пузырем на воде, восприятие с миражем, конструкции (санкхары) со стволом бананового дерева (которое состоит из "лепестков", как шишка, и не имеет сердцевины, сути), а сознание с фокусом.


да.



> Вот перед нами и фокус, за которым не скрывается "внешний мир", непостижимая суть, "кореллирующая потоки дхамм". Сама "вмороженная тяга" внутри движушихся водоворотов и коррелирует работу сознаний, имя-формы и всего, что логически заключено внутри.


я бы согласился с этим. Но как мы объясним кореллированность потоков у разных людей?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "субстанциональный носитель" - это не живое существо. Это "внешний мир" в кавычках естественно.
> Некая онтологическая, непознаваемая подкладка. Субстанциональности, кстати, нет. Ибо - аничча. "Внешний мир" также существует в силу причин и условий определяемых Дхамма ниямой.


Какая же может быть подкладка, если аничча?
Только, разве что, пустота.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так есть ведь движение. Движение - это же не только нечто внешнее. Движение обеспечивается всей системой: объект, глаз, мозг.


Это же схема. Смотрите на нее только умом. Я же не могу телепартировать ее в Ваш мозг напрямую. Потому сморите на модель в уме, забыв про глаз. 




> В данном случае движется глаз. Если полностью остановить глаз, то в этой картинке движения не будет.


Вот то-то и оно. Что движение есть, пока движеться зрачек (нет опоры, нет удовлетворения, это суть неведение и санкхара-тяга). А когда мы останавливает зрачек, то это не что иное, как концентрация. Именно так, приостанавливая телесные, вербальные и умственный санкхары получаются джханы, иное течение времени, иное восприятие. И полная остановка зрачка (санкхар) есть Ниббана. Тогда круги тают, как хвост пролетяющей кометы, когда она сгорает в верхних слоях атмосферы. Или как пламя погасшего факела. Эта картинка, в виду своего несовершенства, не предусматривает прикрещение нашего зрения.




> Но если начать двигать глазом (т.е. в системе картинка - глаз, появится взаимное смещение) то мы увидим движение.


Именно. Как есть санкхары, так сразу и проявляются все круги, как хвост за кометой, который не отделим от нее.




> И большой разницы нет, двигать ли картинку относительно глаза или же глаз относительно картинки. В обоих случаях мы увидим движение при смещении объектов друг относительно друга.


Нажно забыть про глаз. Смотрите на свое зрение, которое внутри мозга. Тогда и Ваши ресницы (во время моргания) и глаз, будут зрением.




> я бы согласился с этим. Но как мы объясним кореллированность потоков у разных людей?


Взаимозависимость едина и взаимосвязана (иначе она бы стала независимостью). Т.е. океан один. И водовороты все в одном океане. Где течения встречаются, то и водовороты (существа) "кучкуются", топчатся, воспринимают один и тот же город, страну, землю. Кстати, галактики, по сути, те же водовороты, собирающиеся в скопление материи, где рождается жизнь, ведь рупа подразумевает нама, стремиться к ней, как гравитация стремиться собрать все в "комки".

Кстати еще любопытно, что суть гравитации это тотальная *взаимозависимость* между любой частицей материи... (не на квантовом уровне) Но вот, я опять за свое ) Теперь выходит, что ум (нама) это "частицы-волны" на квантовом уровне, которые образуют малекулы (рупа), которые по закону Взаимозависимости (гравитации) образуют скопления, которые стремяться в виду своей квантовой (нама) природы образовать материальную (рупа) составляющую, в итоге обязательно эволюционирующую в живой воспринимающий организм, где эта нама-рупа расцветает...

Что-то меня понесло. Отдыхать пора )

----------


## Топпер

> Какая же может быть подкладка, если аничча?
> Только, разве что, пустота.


Такая вот, изменчивая подкладка. Почему нет? Будда ведь в Патиччасамуппаде  описывал не существование мира, а функционировани живого существа. А мир лишь в том объёме, в котором он связан с этим функционированием.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Такая вот, изменчивая подкладка. Почему нет? Будда ведь в Патиччасамуппаде  описывал не существование мира, а функционировани живого существа. А мир лишь в том объёме, в котором он связан с этим функционированием.


Вот именно, лишь восприятием. Например у астрономов есть мощные компьютеры и прогаммы, которые моделируют рождение сверхновых и пр. Но если отключить монитор, то программа и без организма (монитора - органов и их сознаний) продолжает работать. Но где? Буквально нигде, если поместить программу в оперативную память, где виртуальные "бороздки" (как на CD или пластинке) являются естественной и необемлемой чертой мироздания - непостоянства и взаимозависимости.

----------


## Топпер

> Именно. Как есть санкхары, так сразу и проявляются все круги, как хвост за кометой, который не отделим от нее.


Не спорю.



> Нажно забыть про глаз. Смотрите на свое зрение, которое внутри мозга. Тогда и Ваши ресницы (во время моргания) и глаз, будут зрением.


Без глаза, то, что внутри мозга уже не будет сознанием зрения. Без глаза это будет сознанием ума.



> Взаимозависимость едина и взаимосвязана (иначе она бы стала независимостью). Т.е. океан один. И водовороты все в одном океане. Где течения встречаются, то и водовороты (существа) "кучкуются", топчатся, воспринимают один и тот же город, страну, землю.


Так я про этот "океан" и говорю. Потому и можно взаимодействовать, что океан есть. Точнее не есть, а "вероятно есть"



> Кстати еще любопытно, что суть гравитации это тотальная *взаимозависимость* между любой частицей материи... (не на квантовом уровне)


Совершенно верно. И я о том же. Другое дело, что "внешний мир" или "океан" - это не частица или мячик в нашем восприятии, но "нечто".

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно, лишь восприятием. Например у астрономов есть мощные компьютеры и прогаммы, которые моделируют рождение сверхновых и пр. Но если отключить монитор, то программа и без организма (монитора - органов и их сознаний) продолжает работать. Но где? Буквально нигде, если поместить программу в оперативную память, где виртуальные "бороздки" (как на CD или пластинке) являются естественной и необемлемой чертой мироздания - непостоянства и взаимозависимости.


Да. Без монитора для нас она, что есть - что нет. - неважно. Мы её не видим и это всё равно, что нет. Но это не означает, что выключая монитор мы выключаем и программу в принципе. Для других, на других мониторах она по прежнему существует. Её нет только для нас.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да. Без монитора для нас она, что есть - что нет. - неважно. Мы её не видим и это всё равно, что нет. Но это не означает, что выключая монитор мы выключаем и программу в принципе. Для других, на других мониторах она по прежнему существует. Её нет только для нас.


Как вакуум это не посутота, но "квантовая пена", постоянное рождение и аннигиляция двух античастиц. А нарушение этого равновесия порождает Большой Взрыв - огромный выброс частиц одного заряда, образующих нашу физическую вселенную. Вот эти аннигилирующие античастицы справедливо считать виртуальными бороздками и иглами проигрывателя друг для друга - суть ткань мироздания. Взаимозависимость...

----------


## Топпер

Чего-то я путаюсь в этих всех хитросплетениях. Давайте проще. 
Как вы думаете: "внешний мир" (в кавычках, конечно) помимо "живого существа" - существует?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Совершенно верно. И я о том же. Другое дело, что "внешний мир" или "океан" - это не частица или мячик в нашем восприятии, но "нечто".


Это "нечто" лишь "пустота", кипящий вакуум, пластинка, но виртуальная. Не протяженная в пространстве. Просто "ничто", которое заключает потенциал всего, если смотреть с относительной (санкхарной) точке зрения.




А вообще это лишь догадки и дебри воззрений. По сути..

----------

Echo (12.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это "нечто" лишь "пустота", кипящий вакуум, пластинка, но виртуальная. Не протяженная в пространстве. Просто "ничто", которое заключает потенциал всего, если смотреть с относительной (санкхарной) точке зрения.


Так вот об этом "ничто" и речь. Этот потенциал независимо от нас или зависим? Сергей Хос, считает, что зависим т.к. всё есть камма.  Вот о чём речь.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Чего-то я путаюсь в этих всех хитросплетениях. Давайте проще. 
> Как вы думаете: "внешний мир" (в кавычках, конечно) помимо "живого существа" - существует?


Ответы "да" или "нет - крайности. Этот миры мнится. Для Арахантов уже нет внутреннего и внешнено мира.

Сознание - суть восприятия - это мнящийся субъект. Нама-рупа - объект. Но они как две вазянки тростника /\. Умрет рупа (тело), исчезнет и сознание. Все относительно. Для Араханта иллюзия двойственности (суть восприятие "я") не существует. Для нас существует. Тут нет однозначного ответа. Есть лишь восприятие (страдание) и невосприятие (Ниббана). Но варяться все в одном кипятке, которая что Взаимозависимость.

----------


## Топпер

> Ответы "да" или "нет - крайности. Этот миры мнится. Для Арахантов уже нет внутреннего и внешнено мира.


И их нет для мира.



> Сознание - суть восприятия - это мнящийся субъект. Нама-рупа - объект.


Но объект здесь не сам мир, а его преломление через наше нама-рупа.
Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.



> Но они как две вазянки тростника /\. Умрет рупа (тело), исчезнет и сознание.


Да. Для того у кого нет нама-рупы, естественнно исчезнет и "внешний мир".



> Все относительно. Для Араханта иллюзия двойственности (суть восприятие "я") не существует. Для нас существует.


Речь, конечно о нас. Для нас существует. Более того, существует таким образом, что мы можем кореллированно получать данные от органов чувств. Это наталкивает на то, что есть внешний коррелятор наших дхамм. т.е. "внешний мир".



> Тут нет однозначного ответа. Есть лишь восприятие (страдание) и невосприятие (Ниббана). Но варяться все в одном кипятке, которпя что Взаимозависимость


Вот этот кипяток я и называю "внешний мир".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так вот об этом "ничто" и речь. Этот потенциал независимо от нас или зависим? Сергей Хос, считает, что зависим т.к. всё есть камма.  Вот о чём речь.


Потенциал зависим от нас и мы (санкхары, тяга, жажда) зависимы от потенциала. Но и это неправильно. Рассматривая "потенциал", мы его тем самым ограничивает рамками существования и несуществования. Но он вне этого. Он ничто. Сейчас, паример, гремит Ниагарский водопад. Но он становится водопадом только лишь в сферах чувств. Без них он сейчас, то того как вспомнили, вообще ничем не является. Он и сейчас этим не является, но в уме он "нарисован", трехмерен, наделен сущностью (объемен) и схвачен умом, как объект. Вот, на мой взгляд, самое ценное в теме "о мире" высказывание:



> "Rooted in desire, friends, are all things. Born of attention are all things. Arisen from contact are all things. Converging on feeling are all things. Headed by concentration are all things. Dominated by mindfulness are all things. Surmountable by wisdom are all things. Yielding deliverance as essence are all things."
> Берут начало в желании все вещи. Рождены вниманием все вещи. Возникают из контакта все вещи. Сливаются в чувстве все вещи. Ведомы концентрацией все вещи. Черпают силу в памятовании все вещи. Преодолимы мудростью все вещи. Освобождение - сущность всех вещей.
> 
> A IV 338, Kimmalakasutta.

----------


## Топпер

> Потенциал зависим от нас и мы (санкхары, тяга, жажда) зависимы от потенциала. Но и это неправильно. Рассматривая "потенциал", мы его тем самым ограничивает рамками существования и несуществования. Но он вне этого. Он ничто. Сейчас, паример, гремит Ниагарский водопад. Но он становится водопадом только лишь в сферах чувств. Без них он сейчас, то того как вспомнили, вообще ничем не является. Он и сейчас этим не является, но в уме он "нарисован", трехмерен, наделен сущностью (объемен) и схвачен умом, как объект.


Я бы полностью был согласен с такой позицией. Но в это случае "объект" может взаимодействовать с нами только при его охватывании нашими огранами чувств. Например, кирпич существовал бы для нас только тогда, когда бы мы на него смотрели или держали в руке. Но кирпич, упавший на голову, и который мы не видели, способен убить ничуть не хуже кирпича, падение которого себе на голову мы видели.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот этот кипяток я и называю "внешний мир".


И я тоже, однако это не трехмерный мир. Это не пространство.




> Но объект здесь не сам мир, а его преломление через наше нама-рупа.
> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.


Представим схематично мироздание как белый свет (который цвета не имеет, но "окрашивается" в глубой цвет только при прохождение через атмосферу, например. Теперь представим, что покуда свет это и частица, и волна, то пусть одна "часть" фотона будет "твердой" (призма), а другая текучей (волна). КОнечно это лишь схема. Но. Сам белый свет дробиться внутри себя не весь спектр по причине своей "линзоносной природе" (частица), а не только волновой. При этом пока есть призма (неведение и санкхары), есть и спектр, цвета, вместо "бесцветья". А когда санкхары остановлены, тогда спектр (существо) исчезает. Вот такая виртуальность... Но придставлять фотоны отдельными шариками это неправильно. Это скорее комки недоваренной манной каши. Гадость вообщем  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я бы полностью был согласен с такой позицией. Но в это случае "объект" может взаимодействовать с нами только при его охватывании нашими огранами чувств. Например, кирпич существовал бы для нас только тогда, когда бы мы на него смотрели или держали в руке. Но кирпич, упавший на голову, и который мы не видели, способен убить ничуть не хуже кирпича, падение которого себе на голову мы видели.


Я с Вами согласен, но у меня язык не поворачивается сказать, что внешний мир есть. Скажу, что условно "есть" просто "мир", который условно "внешний", покуда мниться субъект. А так он ни внешний, ни внутренний, ни какой, ни никакой, ни помимо всего всего и не в этом. Пустая умственная конструкция. Рыболовный крючок. Зацепка ума. Страдание.

----------

Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И я тоже, однако это не трехмерный мир. Это не пространство.


Конечно нет. Это то, что за границами нашего восприятия.



> Представим схематично мироздание как белый свет (который цвета не имеет, но "окрашивается" в глубой цвет только при прохождение через атмосферу, например.


Сложно мне это представить  :Smilie: 
Белый свет - это равномерный спектр всех цветов. После прохождения в атмосфере из-за эффекта Вавилова-Черенкова (если память не изменяет), на микроскопических препятствиях происходит рассеяние света. Тем более сильное, чем короче длинна волны. Поэтому небо кажется нам синего цвета. А солнце на закате - красного.



> При этом пока есть призма (неведение и санкхары), есть и спектр, цвета, вместо "бесцветья". А когда санкхары остановлены, тогда спектр (существо) исчезает. Вот такая виртуальность... Но придставлять фотоны отдельными шариками это неправильно. Это скорее комки недоваренной манной каши. Гадость вообщем


Ну да. Так я об этом же и пытаюсь говорить. Но здесь мы видим, что "белый свет" всё же "существует" независимо от призмы. Вот о чём речь. 
Я этот момент почему уточняю? Потому, что на форуме некоторые понимают это взаимодействие, в таком ключе: "ничего в принципе не существует, кроме призмы"



> Я с Вами согласен, но у меня язык не поворачивается сказать, что внешний мир есть. Скажу, что условно "есть" просто "мир", который условно "внешний", покуда мниться субъект. А так он ни внешний, ни внутренний, ни какой, ни никакой, ни помимо всего всего и не в этом. Пустая умственная конструкция. Рыболовный крючок. Зацепка ума. Страдание.


Не спорю. Я тоже говорю условно, что "внешний мир есть"(Конечно само слово "есть" или "существует" не очень подходит т.к. структура языка подразумевает, что за этим существованием должна быть некая независимая *сущньсть* в то время, как я её не подразумеваю. Но таков уж наш язык ) Но это только для того, что бы противопоставить мнению о том, что "ничего нет кроме каммы и сознания".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Конечно нет. Это то, что за границами нашего восприятия.


Вот это и есть наша сансарная ошибка. Пока мы в кастрюле мним что-то момимо воспринятного ("за границами нашего восприятия"), мы в ловушке, потому что за границами восприятия это "ничего". Потому их суть - Освобождение (см. слова Будда выше).




> Ну да. Так я об этом же и пытаюсь говорить. Но здесь мы видим, что "белый свет" всё же "существует" независимо от призмы. Вот о чём речь.


Вот оно где наше сансарное заблуждение. В "белый свет" включена призма по причине его 50% неволновой природе. Призма эта выправляется Правильным Воззрением и Благородным Восмьмеричным Путем, а выпрямляясь ликвидирует само понятие "белого света", который лишившись 50% "кристаллической" составляющей теряет остальный 50% "текучей" (волновой) составляющей. Успокаиваясь, он не имеет массы. Но имеет ее лишь пока несется со скоростью света. Несется потому, что волна - это ветер, а кристаллическая составляющая это парус. Вот так:   ~)
Суть света - движение. Свет не догнать даже со "скоростью света".




> Я этот момент почему уточняю? Потому, что на форуме некоторые понимают это взаимодействие, в таком ключе: "ничего в принципе не существует, кроме призмы"


Волна и призма это врожденные свойства фотона (на нашей схеме). Уберем что либо одно, сдуется и другое. Уберем взаимозависимость (гравитацию), как все галактики даже не рассыпяться, а испаряться не оставив никакой бесформенной сути.




> Я тоже говорю условно, что "внешний мир есть". Но это только для того, что бы противопоставить мнению о том, что "ничего нет кроме каммы и сознания".


Но когда камма и сознание прекращаются, то что это за "внешний мир" помимо сознания? Некая бесформенная, но суть? Нет. Нет сути. Есть конструкции (санкхары), которые как ствол бабанового дерева ничего в себе внутри "скрытого бесформенного нечто" не таят. Конструкции сами и есть бороздки, "волоски", которые под ветром неведения электризуются, как хвотст кота, и эти заряды есть жажда (мы), которая бегает по виртуальным составляющим волоски частицам (санкхар), считывая с них информацию (санкхара жажды бытия, восприятия и пр.), как с пластинки, сразу получая виртуальное восприятие "мира". Но наш ум все представляет на картинках, разделяя одно от другого.

Вообщем, суть бытия это жажда бытия (санкхары). Камма есть потому, что есть мир (контакт органов чувств, вспомним об этом..). А контакт есть потому, что есть жажда (санкхары-камма). Итого имеем, что посколько жажда бытия является общей для всех, то все существуют в одном "мире" (как же иначе). И действительно помимо каммы и сознания ничего нет. Т.е. там есть Ниббана, но она необусловленна.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Но! Камма это не только результат. Это сразу и причина. Потому неправильно говорить, что все лишь результат каммы. Камма сама создана причинами, такими, как ветер, гравитация, нама-рупа, образующее существо и пр. Потому видим, что и камма есть, и дожди идут независимо от каммы. Но если кто-то будет иметь страсть гулять под дождем, то он родится в Англии, например. Но не правильно думать, что в Англии впошел дождь потому, что там родился некто жаждущий дождь. Напротив, имеющий такую жажду, но плохую камму, родится в семье бедуинов в Сахаре. Камма не все решает. Она подстраивается под мир, как листья пальмы гнуться под ветром (внешних условий).

----------


## Топпер

> Вот это и есть наша сансарная ошибка. Пока мы в кастрюле мним что-то момимо воспринятного ("за границами нашего восприятия"), мы в ловушке, потому что за границами восприятия это "ничего". Потому их суть - Освобождение (см. слова Будда выше).


Это не ошибка. Это разумность. Ибо, если мы будем ограничиваться только границами нашего восприятия, мы не сможем жить. Получится последовательный солипсизм.



> Но когда камма и сознание преращаются, то что это за "внешний мир"? Некая бесформенная, но суть? Нет. Нет сути. Есть конструкции (санкхары), которые как ствол бабанового дерева ничего в себе внутри "скрытого бесформенного нечто" не таят.


Кто вам сказал, что внешнего мира нет в принципе? Нет  для *наших санхкар*. Которые *для нас конструируют* вненшиний мир. Для нашего сознания. Для нашей винньяны. И всё. Патиччасамуппада только об этом. И наше банановое дерево никак не отрицает существования "внешнего мира". А наш повседневный опыт взаимодействия с другими людьми и возможность кореллированного с ними получения визуальных и иных образов говорит о наличии общего кореллятора.



> И действительно помимо каммы и сознания ничего нет. Т.е. там есть Ниббана, но она необусловленна.


А как же пять ниям?



> Камма не все решает. Она подстраивается под мир, как листья пальмы гнуться под ветром (внешних условий).


Внешние условия - не зависят от нас. Значит они "внешний мир" по отношению к нашему потоку сознания.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

На свежую голову проще ) Внешний мир - сансара. Общая потому, что она взаимозависимость, которая не может делиться на независимые части. Говорить, что она существует зависимо от восприятия - крайность. Говорить что она существует независимо от восприятия - крайность. Говорить, что она существует или не существует - тоже крайности. Есть Взаимозависимость и непостоянство, которые суть "мироздание". Но и тут подвох, потому как "мироздание" проявляется лишь в восприятии. Оно не самодостаточно. Эту тему вообще лучше прекратить. Это из разряда "бесконечен ли мир". Но "мир" это и продукт, и причина контакта. Пойду лучше Nibbana sermons переводить. Там этот вопрос на суттах разбирается досконально.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Попробую прокомментировать с т.зр. моего понимания позиции махаяны




> Ибо, если мы будем ограничиваться только границами нашего восприятия, мы не сможем жить. Получится последовательный солипсизм.


Если мы будем ограничиваться только границами нашего восприятия, получится фантазирование. А буддизм феноменологичен, имеет дело с феноменами-дхармами.




> Кто вам сказал, что внешнего мира нет в принципе? Нет  для *наших санхкар*. Которые *для нас конструируют* вненшиний мир. Для нашего сознания. Для нашей винньяны.


Действительно, санхкары конструируют для нас видимость внешнего мира.
Сюда же, кстати, относятся и т.наз. "внутренние" чувства-переживания, а также мысли-концепты. Раз мы можем их наблюдать, их отличие от воспринимаемого органами чувств несущественно.
Можно сказать, что все наблюдаемые объекты - внешний мир, включая мысли.
Но предполагать за всем этим некую "метафизическую наблюдаемую подложку" - значит плодить сущности.

При окончательном анализе устанавливается только пустотность (шунья); при глубокой ретроспекции обнаруживается только безобъектное, неопирающееся сознание. 




> наш повседневный опыт взаимодействия с другими людьми и возможность кореллированного с ними получения визуальных и иных образов говорит о наличии общего кореллятора.


Наш повседневный опыт взаимодействия с другими людьми и возможность кореллировать с ними говорит об общности кармы.




> Внешние условия - не зависят от нас. Значит они "внешний мир" по отношению к нашему потоку сознания.


Все условия и обстоятельства - плод кармы. Поэтому нельзя говорить, что есть какой-то "независимый внешний мир".

----------

Fritz (12.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> .
> Можно сказать, что все наблюдаемые объекты - внешний мир, включая мысли.
> Но предполагать за всем этим некую "метафизическую наблюдаемую подложку" - значит плодить сущности.


Что тогда заставляет кореллировать восприятия разных существ?



> Наш повседневный опыт взаимодействия с другими людьми и возможность кореллировать с ними говорит об общности кармы.


Вот, как раз, в этом вопросе и плодится лишняя сущность. Т.к. данная гипотеза противоречит опыту. 



> При окончательном анализе устанавливается только пустотность (шунья); при глубокой ретроспекции обнаруживается только безобъектное, неопирающееся сознание.


Пустотность не подразумевает полное остутсвие. Она подразумевает белсущностность и непостоянство. 



> Все условия и обстоятельства - плод кармы. Поэтому нельзя говорить, что есть какой-то "независимый внешний мир".


Будда говорил о том, что подобный взгляд - ошибочен.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но предполагать за всем этим некую "метафизическую наблюдаемую подложку" - значит плодить сущности.


Соглашусь.




> Наш повседневный опыт взаимодействия с другими людьми и возможность кореллировать с ними говорит об общности кармы.


На 50% согласен. Я виду причину того, что мы взаимодействуем не в столько в "общности кармы", сколько в отсутствии этой самой загадочной невидимой "подкладки", потому мы привязаны и связаны одной паутиной взаимозависимости, без слоев и подложек. Иначе бы получились "изолированные ундивидуальные вселенные".




> Все условия и обстоятельства - плод кармы. Поэтому нельзя говорить, что есть какой-то "независимый внешний мир".


Тогда камма у Вас независима ни от чего и не может быть преодолена.

Кстати интересно спросить, в Махаяне у того, что "пребывает в действующей Париниббане" воля есть?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что тогда заставляет кореллировать восприятия разных существ?


Интересно. Есть поток в океане (санкхары), которым образована группа водоворотов (нас). Само течение, их образующее, одно. Значит и "информация" (мир, город и пр.), в которой они обитают, одна. Да и сами водовороты не отичны от потока, их образующего. Вод и коррелят и взаимозависимость.

----------


## Топпер

> Я виду причину того, что мы взаимодействуем не в столько в "общности кармы", сколько в отсутствии этой самой загадочной невидимой "подкладки", потому мы привязаны и связаны одной паутиной взаимозависимости, без слоев и подложек. Иначе бы получились "изолированные ундивидуальные вселенные".


Так они и так изолированные и индивидуальные, как восприятие. Мы с вами глядя на один и тот же мячик видим каждый свой мячик. В этом индивидуальность наших сансар. Но то, что мы видим мячики одновременно - говорит о наличии чего-то общего.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно. Есть поток в океане (санкхары), которым образована группа водоворотов (нас). Само течение, их образующее, одно.


Ну вот. Уже одну "независимую сущность" имеем.



> Значит и "информация" (мир, город и пр.), в которой они обитают, одна.


Т.е. мир, город и т.п. отличается от самих водоворотов.



> Да и сами водовороты не отичны от потока, их образующего. Вод и коррелят и взаимозависимость.


Отличны. Обязательно отличны. Т.к. водоворот - это система сил. Водоворот не просто так появляется. Не на пустом месте. В нём, как минимум, направление течения отличается от общего. 
Отличия есть.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так они и так изолированные и индивидуальные, как восприятие. Мы с вами глядя на один и тот же мячик видим каждый свой мячик. В этом индивидуальность наших сансар. Но то, что мы видим мячики одновременно - говорит о наличии чего-то общего.


Тут интересная ситуация. Ведь поток, нас образующий, мы не выбирали. Все таки некоторая общность должны прослеживаться, раз все взаимозивисимо только и может существовать.

----------


## Топпер

Конечно, должна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> мы взаимодействуем не в столько в "общности кармы", сколько в отсутствии этой самой загадочной невидимой "подкладки", потому мы привязаны и связаны одной паутиной взаимозависимости, без слоев и подложек. Иначе бы получились "изолированные ундивидуальные вселенные".


"паутина взаимозависимости" - это и есть формулировка закона кармы.




> Тогда камма у Вас независима ни от чего и не может быть преодолена.


Я этого на говорил. Да и как может взаимозависимое ни от чего не зависеть?
Но условно в пратитьясамутпаде можно указать первое звено: это неведение.

Неведение - это вовлеченность ума в представление о реальности собственного "я" и самобытия (не-пустотности) феноменов. Избавившись от иллюзии, ум покоится в самом себе без опор и образование кармы прекращается.
Нужно только учитывать, что ум также пуст от самобытия (как и пустота), и говорить, что он где-то пребывает, даже в самом себе - значит пытаться выразить это нашим языком.
Категории "существует" и "не существует" здесь не применимы.
Но в сутрах Праджняпарамиты это сформулировно очень внятно.




> Кстати интересно спросить, в Махаяне у того, что "пребывает в действующей Париниббане" воля есть?


Здесь нужно ставить вопрос о "свободе воли", а прямой коррелят этому европейскому понятию в буддизме я отыскать не могу.
Я здесь на форуме в одной теме попытался сформулировать свое собственное понимане этого вопроса,но разговор вышел настолько сложный, что повторить его я не возьмусь.
Но в махаяне одним из эпитетов достижения нирваны является "освобождение", что само по себе достаточно выразительно.

Кстати, Вы обратили внимание на мой ответ на Ваш вопрос по поводу противоречия между словами Далай-ламы и Ламримом?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но условно в пратитьясамутпаде можно указать первое звено: это неведение.


Нельзя, потому что оно зависит от наличия несведущего существа.




> Кстати, Вы обратили внимание на мой ответ на Ваш вопрос по поводу противоречия между словами Далай-ламы и Ламримом?


Видимо не заметил. Если не трудно укажите номер сообщения, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нельзя, потому что оно зависит от наличия несведущего существа.


Что-то я сомневаюсь в возможности такой трактовки.
Уж тогда проще сказать, что существо становится "несведущим" в зависимости от появления неведения. Впрочем, это всегдашний спор про "первичность" ни к чему не ведет. Но в цепи зависимости неведение все же предстает как первый член становления, пусть даже и условно.




> Видимо не заметил. Если не трудно укажите номер сообщения, пожалуйста.


189

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что-то я сомневаюсь в возможности такой трактовки.


Весьма напрасно. Я Вам уже раз пятый показываю Маханиданасутту. Тут Будда, объясняя Патичасамуппаду, делит ее условно не две составные. Одна из составных это зависимость не только имя-формы от сознания, но и сознания от имя-формы (что с прекращением одного прекращается и другое, и наоборот) + все последние звенья. А вторая составляющая это санкхары+неведение. Тут видим такую же зависимость. Обе составляющие подпирают друг друга и существуют только во взаимосвязи. И еще третий раз пишу примечательный момент. Именно в этой суте Будда указывает пределы, в которых происходят рождения и смерть (с 3 по 12 звенья вкл.). Если санкхары представить как ветер, а нама-рупу+сознание как пленку мыльного раствора  (сознание всегда при нама-рупе, потому что в нама-рупе происходит конакт 6 чувственных сфер, а контакт и является необходимым условием для возникновения сознания, и сами чувственные сферы существуют "внутри" сознания), то получаемый мыльный пузырь, переливающийся всеми оттенками [восприятий] есть рождение. И когда приходит смерть, то пузырь (сознание и все восприятия) лопается. Но, покуда есть жажда, пленка снова тут же сразу на месте и снова выдувается новый пузырь (как они могут непрерывной чередой выдуваться, прилипая друг к другу вплотную "колбасой"). Т.е. с каждой жизнью происходит перезагрузка всего составного вплоть до сознания (без контакта оно прекращается, не генерируется). А когда ветер санкхар стих полностью и влечения исчезли, тогда новое сознание, после того, как лопнет прежнее, не образуется и наступает Париниббана, прекращение всякого сознания, всего конструированного.

*О Ламриме и Далай-ламе*: как раз про "о невозможности возникновения из себя" пишет Чже Цонкапа. Он добрую часть всего 5-го тома уделил этому ошибочному мнению, рассмотрев его со всех возможных сторон и доказав его абсурдность. Ведя диалог с мнимым аппонентом он всесторонне доказал невозможность такого "явления". Этот вопрос я бы продолжил обсуждать. Не даром говорится, "кто к нам с сознанием придет, тот без него и останется" )

----------


## Echo

> Я бы полностью был согласен с такой позицией. Но в это случае "объект" может взаимодействовать с нами только при его охватывании нашими огранами чувств. Например, кирпич существовал бы для нас только тогда, когда бы мы на него смотрели или держали в руке. Но кирпич, упавший на голову, и который мы не видели, способен убить ничуть не хуже кирпича, падение которого себе на голову мы видели.


Здорово,  кирпич убрали из визуального (зрительного) восприятия и поэтому он не должен восприниматься в кинестетическом (тактильном).  :Smilie: 
У меня прям дежа вю какое-то.

----------


## Топпер

Вы его не воспримете тактильно, как кирпичь, если он с большой скоростью упадёт вам на голову. Также, как и пулю, попавшую в лоб. Просто времени не хватит.

----------


## Echo

Так об том и речь, что "кирпич" сам по себе не существует. Он уже является результатом восприятия.
Из той же все темы, ибо лень переписывать.
P.S. Тут вот Пелевина поминали...
Был в "Чапаеве" отрывок где о голову главного героя разбили гипсовый бюст Аристотеля - одного из сторонников идеи некой "подкладки". Бюст конечно вдребезги... Согласитесь красивая метафора. А иногда даже очень действенное пояснение.  :Smilie: 
P.P.S. Кстати, как вы себе представляете *тактильное* восприятие кирпича именно как кирпича, а не как ощущения удара?

----------


## Топпер

> Так об том и речь, что "кирпич" сам по себе не существует. Он уже является результатом восприятия.


Вот когда проломит голову, тогда и узнаете существует или нет  :Smilie: 



> Был в "Чапаеве" отрывок где о голову главного героя разбили гипсовый бюст Аристотеля - одного из сторонников идеи некой "подкладки". Бюст конечно вдребезги... Согласитесь красивая метафора. А иногда даже очень действенное пояснение


Ну кто бы говорил о "подкладки" так только не представители Махаяны с Джнянадхармакаей и свабхавикакаей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

У нас с подкладками все хорошо - пусты-с, а не в виде "кипятка"  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Пусты-с - это не значит, что их нет. Пусты - это только о самобытие, как сущности, но не как о процессе.

----------


## Echo

> Просто "ничто", которое заключает потенциал всего, если смотреть с относительной (санкхарной) точке зрения.


"...Пустота обладающая бесконечной потенциальностью к проявлениям" (с) Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Echo

> Вот когда проломит голову, тогда и узнаете существует или нет


Так я знаю - для моей головы кирпич существует как интервал тактильных ощущений, для ума как некая идея кирпича, для зрения некий образ и т.д. Соответственно проломить череп он мне вполне может. 



> Пусты-с - это не значит, что их нет. Пусты - это только о самобытие, как сущности, но не как о процессе.


Пусты-с имхо это значит что к ним (феноменам) не корректно применять термины есть/нет. Взаимозависимы другими словами.
Знаете как на картинах Дали образы (лица например) созданные деталями пейзажа. 
В данном случае относительной подкладкой (основой для обозначения) служат детали пейзажа. Однако, детали пейзажа, в свою очередь созданы игрой красок и шероховатостей холста, которые также... и так далее бесконечная рекурсия. Как бесконечная лестница в которой любая отдельно взятая ступенька имеет своей опорой предыдущую ступеньку.
«Некто по имени А может быть деталью шлема ужаса, надетого на В, а некто по имени В в то же самое время может быть деталью шлема ужаса, надетого на А. Это и есть окончательная бесконечность в обе стороны, причем оба часто неплохие люди» )

----------

Fritz (12.04.2009), Пилигрим (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Пусты-с имхо это значит что к ним (феноменам) не корректно применять термины есть/нет. Взаимозависимы другими словами.
> Знаете как на картинах Дали образы (лица например) созданные деталями пейзажа. 
> В данном случае относительной подкладкой (основой для обозначения) служат детали пейзажа. Однако, детали пейзажа, в свою очередь созданы игрой красок и шероховатостей холста, которые также... и так далее бесконечная рекурсия. Как бесконечная лестница в которой любая отдельно взятая ступенька имеет своей опорой предыдущую ступеньку.


Ну да. Примерно так.

----------


## До

Вчера Huandi в чате сказал, что нужно в этом треде сказать, что "_сознание, это наказание_". Говорю. Вот сутта для обоснования этого взгляда: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html




> "*And how is the nutriment of consciousness to be regarded?* Suppose that, having arrested a thief, a criminal, they were to show him to the king: 'This is a thief, a criminal for you, your majesty. Impose on him whatever punishment you like.' So the king would say, 'Go, men, and shoot him in the morning with a hundred spears.' So they would shoot him in the morning with a hundred spears. Then the king would say at noon, 'Men, how is that man?' 'Still alive, your majesty.' So the king would say, 'Go, men, and shoot him at noon with a hundred spears.' So they would shoot him at noon with a hundred spears. Then the king would say in the evening, 'Men, how is that man?' 'Still alive, your majesty.' So the king would say, 'Go, men, and shoot him in the evening with a hundred spears.' So they would shoot him in the evening with a hundred spears. Now what do you think, monks: Would that man, being shot with three hundred spears a day, experience pain & distress from that cause?"
> 
> "Even if he were to be shot with only one spear, lord, he would experience pain & distress from that cause, to say nothing of three hundred spears."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Топпер, Вы вроде как дистанцируетесь от Вайбхашиков, но, кажется, Ваши взгляды про "подложку бытия" - это и есть их представление о дхармах как мельчайших реально существующих неделимых частицах.
Эдакий наивный реализм.

----------

Fritz (12.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Про частицы вайбхашики не могли говорить. У всех буддийских школ дхаммы лишены дхармина. Но реальность дхамм, как таковых, Тхеравада, не отрицает. Они есть параматха сачча.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про частицы вайбхашики не могли говорить. У всех буддийских школ дхаммы лишены дхармина. Но реальность дхамм, как таковых, Тхеравада, не отрицает. Они есть параматха сачча.


Понятно. Дхармина как отдельного от носителей свойств нет, и дхарма - это как бы пространствено-временная локализация свойства, существующего "само по себе" (но это и есть "объективный атом": мельчайший фрагмент пространства, наделенный свойством). Так по крайней передает т.зрения вайбхашиков Рудой.

Согласно вайбхашикам, земля, вода, огонь и ветер никогда не могут рассматриваться как "чистый" субстрат, с которым качество входит в отношение внутренней присущности. Это – *субстрат, всегда качественно определенный*. Такой подход хорошо виден на примере дефиниции "ветра", которую Васубандху дает в автокомментарии: "...та дхарма, *внутренняя сущность которой* есть движение, называется ветер; *ее внутренняя сущность проявляется в ее действии*" (АКБ, 1,12).

Но это мало что меняет. Получается, что свойство (качество) устанавливается "внешним миром" и навязывается восприятию.
данные сенсорных анализаторов истолковывались абхидхармистами *именно как восприятия* (виджнянакая), а не как ощущения (САКВ, с. 28). Уже на чувственном уровне они вводили элемент ментального конструирования (викалпа), посредством которого внешний объект в психике индивида отражается как некоторая целостность (самасталамбанатва).
Если бы "как ощущения", жить было бы намного легче: восприятие ощущений можно сознательно "перепрограммировать". А ежели сразу "как восприятия" - тут уж никуда не денешься...

Тогда и правда остается только "выключить лампочку сознания" (= достичь нирваны): дхармы останутся, но мы просто перестанем их воспринимать.

Так примерно?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно. Дхармина как отдельного от носителей свойств нет, и дхарма - это как бы пространствено-временная локализация свойства, существующего "само по себе" (но это и есть "объективный атом": мельчайший фрагмент пространства, наделенный свойством). Так по крайней передает т.зрения вайбхашиков Рудой.


я бы не стал включать сюда термин "пространственная". Есть дхаммы, пространственно никак не ограниченные и не имеющие к пространству отношения. Например, все арупа дхаммы.



> Но это мало что меняет. Получается, что свойство (качество) устанавливается "внешним миром" и навязывается восприятию.


В какой-то мере да. Например, на человека оказывают влияние четыре фактора: камма, читта, уту, ахара. Уту и Ахара (сезонность (климат) и пища) точно внешние.



> Если бы "как ощущения", жить было бы намного легче: восприятие ощущений можно сознательно "перепрограммировать". А ежели сразу "как восприятия" - тут уж никуда не денешься...


Здесь я возможно неточно выразился. Надо смотреть по обстоятельсвам.



> Тогда и правда остается только "выключить лампочку сознания" (= достичь нирваны): дхармы останутся, но мы просто перестанем их воспринимать.


Дхаммы - относятся только к нашему потоку. Они его составляют. Не "внешний мир", а проекцию "внешнего мира" на сознание. Как существует "внешний мир" - большой вопрос. Иван, например, приводит аналогии с вакуумом и водоворотами на реке.
Важно, что для нас (для нашего потока сознания) истинной реальностью являются четыре параматхи.  А есть ли, что вне этого потока и как оно существует - мы познать никогда не сможем. И мы могли бы про это вообще не говорить, если бы не повседневный опыт, который говорит нам о том, что мы можем производить совместную дейятельность. И если бы не слова Будды о пяти ниямах и т.п. явлениях, как например, случаи возникновения землетрясений.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.04.2009), Zom (13.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь я возможно неточно выразился. Надо смотреть по обстоятельсвам.


Я, кстати, цитировал (зеленым цветом) не Вас, а Рудого. Так что если что неправильно, можете не принимать на свой счет.





> Важно, что для нас (для нашего потока сознания) истинной реальностью являются четыре параматхи.  *А есть ли, что вне этого потока и как оно существует - мы познать никогда не сможем*.


А вдруг там сидит Дхармин? почему нет?

----------


## Топпер

> А вдруг там сидит Дхармин? почему нет?


Если мы сможем бесспорно доказать наличие дхармина - действительно, почему нет? 
Но доказать этого мы не можем. Не можем также вывести его посредством правильного умозаключения или опираясь на авторитетное слово Будды.

Напротив, слово Будды говорит о бессущностности. Да и наш повседневный опыт показывает изменчивость даже того, что мы привыкли называть "внешний мир".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Странно говорить о подкладках, когда Будда ясно выразился. Отрывок сутты я уже приводил (Nibbana Serons №9), но видимо не все уловили суть. Переведу еще обзац-другой коментария:




> (....) This brings us to a very important sutta among the Eighths of the Anguttara Nikаya, namely the Kimmalakasutta. In this particular sutta we find the Buddha asking the monks how they would answer a set of questions which wandering ascetics of other sects might put to them. The questions are as follows:
> (....) Это подводит нас к важной сутте в разделе Восмьми в Ангутара Никае, а именно к Kimmalakasutta. В этой примечательной сутте мы находим Будду, спрашивающего монахов, как они будут отвечать на вопросы странствующих аскетов из других сект, которые могут их задать. Вопросы были следующие:
> "What is the root of all things? What is the origin of all things? Where do all things arise? Towards what do all things converge? What is at the head of all things? What dominates all things? What is the point of transcendence of all things? What is the essence of all things?"
> В чем корень всех вещей? Что является источником всех вещей? Из чего все вещи возникают? В чем все вещи сливаются? Что стоит во главе всех вещей? Что господствует над всеми вещами? В чем заключен выход за пределы вещей? Что является суть всех вещей?
> The monks confessed that they were unable to answer those questions on their own and begged the Buddha to instruct them. Then the Buddha gave the exact answer to each question in a cut and dried form, saying, this is the way you should answer if wandering ascetics of other sects raise those questions. 
> Монахи признали, что сами они не могут ответить на эти вопросы и попросили Будду проинструктировать их. Будда дал точные, краткие и сухие ответы на каждый вопрос, указав, как они должны отвечать, если странствующие аскеты из других сект будут задавать им такие вопросы.
> "Rooted in desire, friends, are all things. Born of attention are all things. Arisen from contact are all things. Converging on feeling are all things. Headed by concentration are all things. Dominated by mindfulness are all things. Surmountable by wisdom are all things. Yielding deliverance as essence are all things."
> Желание - корень всех вещей. Рождены вниманием все вещи. Возникают из контакта все вещи. Сливаются в чувстве все вещи. Ведомы концентрацией все вещи. Внимательность господствует над всеми вещами. Преодолимы мудростью все вещи. Освобождение - суть всех вещей.
> 
> A IV 338, Kimmalakasutta.


Далее идет весьма подробный анализ всех ответов на разборе сутт, где встречаются похожие ответы на отдельные вопросы и исчерпывающие объяснения самого Бхикху Ньянананды. Однако перевод всего этого будет готов не так скоро.

Суть примера в куче мусора, которую некто разгребает ведрами. Вдруг он видит в куче драгоценный камень. У него возникает желание (жажда) и интерес. Желание сработало из-за внимания. Внимание сработало из-за контакта (в данном случае глаза). По поводу того, что все вещи сливаются в чувстве, то как только контакт произошел, то ум нашедшего сразу наполняется приятным чувством от этого контакта. По поводу концентрации - в данном случае это "неправильная концентрация". Внимательность, "которая господствует над всеми вещами" тут тоже неправильная, связанная с отвлечением внимания. Про мудрость понятно - она испаряет концепцию камня. А суть - это как раз внеконцептуальная недвойственная "суть" Освобождение, Ниббана. А пока есть подозрение, что там нечто невидимое и непознаваемое кроется, это ошибка, концепция, привязка. Вот еще там сутту нашел точно по этим вопросам. Там беседа заходит еще на один шаг дальше в отношении "сущности" и "подложки" (преп. Сурипутта экзаменовал преп. Самиддхи). Однако вопрос ставиться иначе: "на чем основаны мысли и стремления личности?". Основаны они на имя-форме и многообразии, а далее по списку:




> "And what do they have as their heartwood?"
> И что является их сердцевиной?
> "They have release as their heartwood, sir."
> Освобождение их сердцевина, господин.
> "And where do they gain their footing?"
> А в чем они берут опору?
> "They gain their footing in the deathless, sir."
> Они берут опору в Бессмертном, господин.

----------

Alert (13.04.2009), Сергей Хос (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Желание - корень всех вещей. Рождены вниманием все вещи. Возникают из контакта все вещи. Сливаются в чувстве все вещи. Ведомы концентрацией все вещи. Внимательность господствует над всеми вещами. Преодолимы мудростью все вещи. Освобождение - суть всех вещей.


А другие живые существа рождаются тоже нашим контактом? Я имею в виду не наше восприятие их, а они сами, их потоки сознания.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А другие живые существа рождаются тоже нашим контактом? Я имею в виду не наше восприятие их, а они сами, их потоки сознания.


Насколько я понимаю, у мироздания единственное свойство - это безсущностность. Ничего. Но ничего это не представляемая статичная пустота. Иначе это сущность. Потому есть две стороны одной "медали за отсутствие самости" 1) сансара - конструированный санкхарами-импульсами мир, как элетр. кристализует наши жидкокристаллические экраны, и 2) Ниббана - прекращение ипульса и прекращение сансары. Почему импульсы есть отлично видно на движ. картинке. Они "вшиты" в саму структуру мироздания (аничча, анатта, дукха) и неотъемлемы от него, иначе одна статика и сущность получается. Текучесть (следствие\причина\следствие) заключенная одновременно в одном моменте подразумевает это "замороженное движение" (санкара), которое прекращается Правильной Концентраией с остановкой асав и полным искоренением санкхар.

Напомню, что Будда охарактеризовал "существо" лишь как жажу и влечения. Они и путешествуют из жизни в жизнь сохраняя привычки и всё, что относится к влечениям, наклонностям и пр.

----------


## Топпер

Давайте проще: другие живые существа есть, или они только дхаммы в нашем сознании? Или по другому: другие жажды и влечения, кроме нашей жажды и влечения есть?

----------


## Alert

> Давайте проще: другие живые существа есть, или они только дхаммы в нашем сознании? Или по другому: другие жажды и влечения, кроме нашей жажды и влечения есть?


У Вас первое противоречит второму, имхо. Думаю поток с жаждой и влечением есть, но за ним нет жс, как и у нас.

----------


## Топпер

Не суть. Можно ещё проще: другие потоки (со своими дхаммами) есть, или же они есть только, как дхаммы в нашем потоке?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Давайте проще: другие живые существа есть, или они только дхаммы в нашем сознании?


Они только импульсы, "обросшие плотью" влечения, жажда и стремления, вшитые в структуру мироздания. Они не дхаммы, но воспринимаются только дхаммами, потому восприятие (суть сознание) основано на дхаммах. Волна это не столько вода, но энерция и пр. силы, которые только в воде и существуют. Они и причина и следствие волны. Замурованы в ее, как в тюрьму.

Только, пожалуйста, не подумайте, что учу. Это просто мысли вслух.

----------


## Alert

> Насколько я понимаю, у мироздания единственное ...


Слишком много буков, ниасилил...  :Smilie:  Думаю проще можно как-то объяснить.

----------


## Топпер

> Они только импульсы, "обросшие плотью" влечения, жажда и стремления, вшитые в структуру мироздания. Они не дхаммы, но воспринимаются только дхаммами, потому восприятие (суть сознание) основано на дхаммах. Волна это не столько вода, но энерция и пр. силы, которые только в воде и существуют. Они и причина и следствие волны. Замурованы в ее, как в тюрьму.


Не пойму о чём мы тогда спорим? Вы говорите тоже самое, что и я. Единственная разница, что вы "подкладку" назвали "мирозданием".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не пойму о чём мы тогда спорим? Вы говорите тоже самое, что и я. Единственная разница, что вы "подкладку" назвали "мирозданием".


Увы, это несовершенство моего восприятия )
Хотя "подкладка" подразумевает некую сокрытую и непознаваемую природу вещей. Я же делаю ударение на то, что весь мир является нам потому, что эти "самоподдерживающиеся испульсы статического электричества" внутри волны (санкхары, таньха, асавы), приводящие ее в движения и "статически" же от нее заряжающиеся, сами являются иглами проигрывателя, проявляя таким контактом весь "мир". И это полностью согласуется со словами Будды, что понятие "мир" появляется только из-за контакта и что кроме восприятий он ничего из себя не представляет и нигде помимо них не содержиться. Никакой скрытой "подложки". Просто виртуальная программа в оперативной памяти мироздания.

Кстати, интересно само понятие "контакт".. Мы привыкли, что это взаимодействие двух вещей. Однако это совершенно ошибочное мнение, потому что представляя изначальную возможность контакта только от двух вещей (минимум), мы забываем, что изначально двух вещей (даже одной) быть не может, иначе они самосущщи. Контакт это не взаимодействие двух вещей, как тапка и пола. Это скорее "напряженность электрического поля", его "статичная тяга", "замороженное движение", "чистая инерция без носителя". Причина и следствие в оном моменте. Вот оно - условие непостоянства. Текучесть, образующая "тягу", "замороженный импульс", таньха. И эта "непроявленная напряженность поля", следующая из непостоянства (бессущности) и есть контакт, своего рода "трение" внутри себя самой, которое как трение иглы проигрывателя о пластинку.

Кстати, покуда сансара это наличие импульса (санкхар), а Ниббана это полное отсутствие этой движущей силы, то будучи большим фантазером можно увидеть в этой *"напряженности поля Непостоянства"* статические разряды ".....0101101001001010110101...." - суть работа любой программы... 

Очередная теория... Мироздание в виду безсущностности не может двигаться или стоять на месте, и в виду оно представляет из себя *напряженность*, поле (что сходится с физикой), что сравнимо со статическим электричеством, электрическим полем: ни пребывание, ни движение, но "замороженное движение", "статическая динамика", "трение без движения", "контакт", "бег иглы проигрывателя о платинку" или трение волны-синусоиды в самой себе /\/\/\/\/\ - чем не бороздки пластинки? Или "...011001101010101011010...." вечный процессор, оперативная память, безначальная программа, восприятие, мир, существующий только в контакте и только в восприятии... виртуальном восприятии. В точности сходится с тем, что говорит о мире Будда. А сами импульсы, разряды, образующие трение-контакт, это и есть чистые санкхары, сами себя "считывающие" и пропытывающие образованное восприятие (только это они из себя и представляют) иллюзией "я"... и вот они мы, 6 виртуальных экранов восприятия, играем по сети в "Рождения и Смерть". Однако игра по природе своей недобрая, особенно когда на похороны ходить приходится..

----------


## Zom

Жесть - Уже представляю как далёкие (будущие) поколения буддийских монахов разбирают [подобные] комментарии [о ниббане, сознании и т.д.] буддистов, живших в 21 веке -))))

Ну и разумеется их собственные комментарии будут куда интереснее, потому что физика должна ещё больше развиться через пару сотен лет -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009), Сергей Хос (13.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не суть. Можно ещё проще: другие потоки (со своими дхаммами) *есть*, или же они есть только, как дхаммы в нашем потоке?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, необходимо строго установить понятие "существовать".
Что значит "есть"? ведь в восприятии мы имеем дело только с проявлениями, а логикой существование объектов "со своей стороны" не устанавливается.

Не объективируются объекты, вот беда-то. И зачем их только "объектами" назвали?

----------


## Топпер

"Есть" - это значит, обладают независимым (от "нас") "бытием".



> Не объективируются объекты, вот беда-то. И зачем их только "объектами" назвали?


Увы. Ограничения языка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Есть" - это значит, *обладают независимым (от "нас") "бытием".*


индийские субстанциалисты утверждали принцип отличия носителя (субстанции) и несомого (акциденции, качества), что выражалось в формуле дхарма —   дхармин  бхеда, где дхарма — несомое качество, а  дхармин  — его субстанциальный носитель. Буддизм же утверждает, что дхарма и  дхармин  тождественны, носитель и несомое им качество совпадают.
Торчинов. Введение в буддизм

Но если учесть Ваше предыдущее утверждение (если я ничего не путаю) о том, что нет слышимого ("слышимости") помимо слышащего, то слова "об обладании независимым (от "нас") "бытием"" могут означть только предположение о наличии субстанционального носителя, отличного от качеств (ведь качества не существуют в отрыве от воспринимающего).
Тогда получится нетождественность дхармы и дхармина.

На мой взгляд, тождественность дхармы и дхармина можно понять только исходя из того, что то и другое - порождение (или содержание) сознания.

----------


## Топпер

> Но если учесть Ваше предыдущее утверждение (если я ничего не путаю) о том, что нет слышимого ("слышимости") помимо слышащего, то слова "об обладании независимым (от "нас") "бытием"" могут означть только предположение о наличии субстанционального носителя, отличного от качеств (ведь качества не существуют в отрыве от воспринимающего).
> Тогда получится нетождественность дхармы и дхармина.
> 
> На мой взгляд, тождественность дхармы и дхармина можно понять только исходя из того, что то и другое - порождение (или содержание) сознания.


Я спрашиваю о других, прежде всего. Другие живые существа "существуют" отдельно от *нашего* потока дхамм? Например, "я" "существую" отдельно от вашего восприятия? Или же я только картинка на сетчатке ваших глаз?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я спрашиваю о других, прежде всего. Другие живые существа "существуют" отдельно от *нашего* потока дхамм? Например, "я" "существую" отдельно от вашего восприятия? Или же я только картинка на сетчатке ваших глаз?


Говоря европейским языком, вопрос стоит так: "Обладает ли Топпер свободой воли?"

А Вы сами как считате? И что такое свобода воли с т.зр. буддизма?
Хотя дискутировать на эту тему еще раз я уже боюсь (писал выше, почему).

----------


## Топпер

> Говоря европейским языком, вопрос стоит так: "Обладает ли Топпер свободой воли?"


Да, этот вопрос идёт по традиции следующим.  :Smilie: 



> А Вы сами как считате?


Меня больше мнение сторонников идеи "только дхаммы и ничего более" интересует. Как они хотят уложить мою свободу воли только в свои дхаммы.

----------


## До

> Как они хотят уложить мою свободу воли только в свои дхаммы.


Дхарма свободной воли да и всё.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Предлагаю продолжить разговор о сознании.

Вопрос к представителям Махаяны по поводу высказывания Далай-ламы:



> *Далай-лама*: Мы считаем сознание производным от сознания. Сознание должно происходить из сознания, потому что оно не может быть создано материей как субстанциональной причиной
> (Медитация, (Лекция Далай-ламы XIV-го).


Теперь открываем Ламрим, который Далай-лама, когда ему было 62, прочитал более 70 раз. Читаем:




> «Наставник [Нагарджуна], не делая никакой оговорки, сказал:
> "Из себя не [возникает]".
> То есть вообще отрицал возникновение [из себя]. А кто добавляет: "В абсолютном смысле вещи не возникают из себя, ибо [уже] существуют; пример—существо",—добавляя: "В абсолютном смысле",—говорит лишнее. Так следует думать».
> 
> "В 1-ом разделе [«Коренной мудрости» (1.1)] сказано:
> «Никакая вещь нигде,
> никогда не возникает
> ни из себя, ни из другого,
> ни из обоих вместе, ни без причин».
> ...


Половина 5-го тома только этому вопросу и посвящена. У меня вопросов к Чже Цонкапе даже близко не возникает, потому что изложенная суть совпадает со словами Будды о том, что сознание обусловленно нама-рупой, а нама-рупа обусловлена сознанием, и когда исчезает одно, то изчезает и другое (и наоборот, см. приведенную сутту).

Интересно узнать, как Вы совмещаете "невозможность возникновения из себя", изложенного Чже Цонкапой, и такие слова Далай-ламы, и вообще такую идею о сознании?

----------


## Топпер

> Дхарма свободной воли да и всё.


А, что это за дхамма? Не припомню таковой.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно узнать, как Вы совмещаете "невозможность возникновения из себя", изложенного Чже Цонкапой, и такие слова Далай-ламы, и вообще такую идею о сознании?


А Мадхъямака, как фиолософское воззрение вообще близко к Тхераваде  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.04.2009)

----------


## До

> А, что это за дхамма? Не припомню таковой.


Четана.

----------


## Zom

> "об обладании независимым (от "нас") "бытием"" могут означть только предположение о наличии субстанционального носителя, отличного от качеств (ведь качества не существуют в отрыве от воспринимающего).
> Тогда получится нетождественность дхармы и дхармина.


Качества ещё как существуют в отрыве от воспринимающего.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Друзья. Предлагаю продолжить разговор о сознании.
> 
> Вопрос к представителям Махаяны по поводу высказывания Далай-ламы:
> 
> Теперь открываем Ламрим, который Далай-лама, когда ему было 62, прочитал более 70 раз. Читаем:
> 
> 
> Половина 5-го тома только этому вопросу и посвящена. У меня вопросов к Чже Цонкапе даже близко не возникает, потому что изложенная суть совпадает со словами Будды о том, что сознание обусловленно нама-рупой, а нама-рупа обусловлена сознанием, и когда исчезает одно, то изчезает и другое (и наоборот, см. приведенную сутту).
> 
> Интересно узнать, как Вы совмещаете "невозможность возникновения из себя", изложенного Чже Цонкапой, и такие слова Далай-ламы, и вообще такую идею о сознании?


Иван, постарайтесь принять нижесказанное беспристрастным умом.

Проблема для Вас возникает, когда Вы отождествляете слова "происходит" и "возникает", а так же не разделяете смыслов слова "сознание" в разных контекстах.

Вы же знакомы с западной филосовской дилеммой: что первично, сознание или материя? Это вопрос творения или безначальности. 

Речь не идет о сознании, возникающим при наличии контакта. 

Что значит слова: сознание происходит от сознания? Это значит, что чувственное восприятие сейчас порождает причины для чувственного восприятия в следующие моменты, так же как и причины возникновения чувственного восприятия сейчас заложены в предыдущих моментах возникновения чувственного восприятия. 

Вы исходите из предпосылки, что Далай Лама противоречит Ламриму, то есть, Вы уже не предполагаете для себя возможности того, что соотносите сознание как дхамму с сознанием как санкхара четана. 

Коротко говоря, Далай Лама всего лишь говорит, что вовсе не какие-то формы материи являются причиной возникновения чувственного восприятия, просто по причине того, что лишь чувственное восприятие наделяет материю какими-либо формами. Это значит, что одни феномены чувственного восприятия порождаются другими феноменами чувственного восприятия.

----------


## Топпер

> Четана.


Четана - это своей воли. А я спрашивал про дхамму чужой свободной воли.

Или мы друг друга недопоняли?  :EEK!:

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал,  что пятый том Ламрима не очень адекватно переведен на русский, в любом случае необходимо получать на него комментарий чтобы понять правильно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это значит, что чувственное восприятие сейчас порождает причины для чувственного восприятия в следующие моменты


Уважаемый BTR.. Неожидал от Вас это услышать. Чувственное восприятие сейчас *не* порождает причины для чувственного восприятия в следующие моменты. Контакт порождает чувтвенное восприятие, это явление конструированное. Подвержено прекращению и полному исчезновению. Что касается дальнейшего восприятия (становления и последующего рождения), то это конструируют санкхары (каммические формации), от которых все восприятия сопровождает таньха, которая и есть суть цепляния и дальнейшего становления. Ваша логика меня не впечатлила.




> так же как и причины возникновения чувственного восприятия сейчас заложены в предыдущих моментах возникновения чувственного восприятия.


Момент восприятия пришел и ушел. Чтобы он изменался необходима дискретность, "мерцание". А у Вас получается "возникновение из себя", причем с получением "другого", а не себя же, что тоже абсурдно.




> Это значит, что одни феномены чувственного восприятия порождаются другими феноменами чувственного восприятия.


Пожалуйста, опишите этот момент подробнее. Не вижу логики. Одно возникновение из себя.




> Проблема для Вас возникает, когда Вы отождествляете слова "происходит" и "возникает"


Сказано и блестяще доказано (Чже Цонкапой и всеми источниками, на которые он обильно ссылается половину всего пятого тома, прорабатывая только этот вопрос), что возникать ничего не может. А если последователи Махаяны имеют в виду "происходит", то тогда, как обусловленное явление, сознание подвержено прекращению. Тогда бы вопрос не стоял.

----------


## До

> Четана - это своей воли. А я спрашивал про дхамму чужой свободной воли.
> Или мы друг друга недопоняли?


Видимо, sorry.  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я слышал,  что пятый том Ламрима не очень адекватно переведен на русский, в любом случае необходимо получать на него комментарий чтобы понять правильно.


Предисловие к V части Ламрима:



> Разумеется, подготовку столь сложного для понимания трактата было бы трудно осуществить без работ предшественников и без помощи наших учителей, коллег и товарищей.
> 
> Некоторые вопросы, относящиеся к этому разделу, объяснил геше Сонам Ринчен в Дхарамсале в 1990 г.
> Все эти материалы были учтены при редактировании перевода, однако наибольшую помощь в редактировании *оказал устный комментарий по пятой части Ламрима, преподанный дост. геше Сопой* летом 1998 г. в буддийском центре «Олений парк» в США. Подробное последовательное объяснение всего текста, *которое продолжалось почти три месяца*, *позволило удостовериться в точности русского перевода и проверить все сомнительные места* (пользуюсь случаем ещё раз принести глубокую благодарность дост. геше Сопе за проявленную им доброту, а также поблагодарить всех друзей, и в первую очередь д-ра Александра Берзина, участие которых сделало возможным моё присутствие на этом семинаре). Если после такой серьёзной сверки в переводе и остались неточности, то только по причине моей личной невнимательности и недостаточной компетентности,—за что я заранее приношу читателям свои извинения.
> 
> В частности, нам был предоставлен для ознакомления перевод лл. 433а-462б Хосе Игна-цио Кабезона. Лл. 4146-4196 вместе с комментарием были переведены Уильямом Альбертом Маги в его докторской диссертации5.



При изучении вопроса о "возникновениииз себя" нестыковок я не заметил, но напротив железную логику. Сомнительно, что 3 месяца устных коментариев оставили в данном томе какие-то серьезные ошибки.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, еще раз акцентирую внимание. Когда Далай Лама говорит о сознании, он ведет речь не о дхаммах, а о западной диллеме - что первично: сознание или материя.

То есть о сознании в западном смысле, как о совокупности феноменов. Речь не идет о том, что один и тот же феномен порождает сам себя. Речь идет о двух сторонах каждого феномена: наблюдаемое, и наблюдающее. И речь идет о том, что наблюдающее имеет причиной наблюдающее, а не наблюдаемое.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, еще раз акцентирую внимание. Когда Далай Лама говорит о сознании, он ведет речь не о дхаммах, а о западной диллеме - что первично: сознание или материя.


Прошу прощения, но дилему такую не усмотрел. Речь о буддийском понимании сознания. Об уме. Давайте еще раз перечитаем. Хотя этот момент, по идее, должен волновать не меня, но сторонников "деятельной "Ниббаны"". Оставлю этот вопрос в стороне.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, насчет деятельной Ниббаны, есть еще один момент к проявлению нирманакайи. Это вопрос времени. Иначе говоря, когда речь идет о том, что с относительной точки зрения скандхи Будды Шакьямуни распались, что это значит с абсолютной точки зрения? Как Вы прокомментируете тезис про вневременность Ниббаны?

Сказано это к тому, что воплощение Татхагаты самим Буддой Шакьямуни в Махаяне соотносится с воплощением Татхагаты Архатами и Бодхисаттами. То есть, когда говорится о Будде, речь идет именно о качествах, отличающих Будду от страдающего существа, и о том, что такие качества не являются персональными. Эти качества вне времени. Они не есть собственно Ниббана, они есть преддверие Ниббаны, определяющие факторы освобождения от Сансары и достижения Ниббаны. Поскольку можно обнаружить различные индивидуальные группы дхамм (скандхи) - то есть то, что можно обозначить как индивидуальные потоки, чувствующие существа, то и можно обнаружить разнообразие воплощения качеств, приводящих к Ниббане. Воплощение этих качеств и есть воплощение Будд и Бодхисаттв, которые в известном прошлом эти воплощения обнаружили в своей практике реализации благородного восьмеричного пути. 

Понимаете? То есть речь не идет о "деятельной Ниббане". Речь идет о воплощении в разных индивидуальных потоках умелых качеств тождественным образом. Когда говорится об 84000 методов реализации учения Будды, так же говорится и о бесчисленных чувствующих существах. Это значит, что каждый из 84000 методов реализуется не одним и не двумя существами.

Дальнейшие тонкости учений о перерождениях Будд - это уже все же вопросы передачи методов и традиций. 

Ну, и, кроме всего прочего, можно относиться ко времени как к однообразной линейной последовательности для всех существ в одном ритме и одной линии связанности, полагая просто: что прошлое для меня, то прошлое и для всех, что будущее для меня, то и будущее для всех. Есть ли основания для уверенности в подобном подходе? Или же следует воздерживаться от подобной идеи как единственно возможной?

В традиции дзен есть немало коанов, в которых вскрывается привязанность к телу (или его частям, например - мозгу), к рождению тела, к смерти тела, к обособлению тела, к его персонификации. И эти коаны - одни из самых первых в практике, предлагаемые начинающим практику.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, насчет деятельной Ниббаны, есть еще один момент к проявлению нирманакайи. Это вопрос времени. Иначе говоря, когда речь идет о том, что с относительной точки зрения скандхи Будды Шакьямуни распались, что это значит с абсолютной точки зрения?


Что они больше никогда не соберутся.




> Как Вы прокомментируете тезис про вневременность Ниббаны?


Она не длится, потому "вечна". Тут язык способен лишь двойственно описать то, что неописуемо. Также Ниббана может быть осуществима не после смерти, но даже здесь и сейчас.




> Сказано это к тому, что воплощение Татхагаты самим Буддой Шакьямуни в Махаяне соотносится с воплощением Татхагаты Архатами и Бодхисаттами. То есть, когда говорится о Будде, речь идет именно о качествах, отличающих Будду от страдающего существа, и о том, что такие качества не являются персональными.


Уважаемый Dondhup и не только склонны заверять, что Будда всех обманул про Париниббану ) Что он ее выдумал, дабы существа собразнились пойти туда, "где ни луны, ни солнца,ни четырех стихий, ни появления, ни прибывания, ни континуумов (длительности), ни восприятий, ни сознания нет". Странная перспектива для "приманки", полагаю.




> То есть речь не идет о "деятельной Ниббане".


На эту тему Вам лучше с Dondhup(ом) поговорить.




> Когда говорится об 84000 методов реализации учения Будды, так же говорится и о бесчисленных чувствующих существах. Это значит, что каждый из 84000 методов реализуется не одним и не двумя существами.


Будда говорил о том, что любые Будды прошлого, настоящего или будущего опирались, опираются и будут опираться лишь на тот Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который он изложил прекрасно, , совершенно в начале, совершенно в середине, совершенно в конце, так что ни убавить ни прибавить. Потому в этом вопросе мы к согласию не придем. Да и не о нем речь, а о сознании. Это ключевой момент любой традиции.

----------

Zom (14.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван, я бы и не сказал, что мы с Вами приходили к разногласиям. Вот и о сознании - согласен. Просто напоминаю Вам, что русское слово сознание в разных языках обозначается разными словами и не всякое из них имеет только один смысл. Еще раз напоминаю про омонимы. Если Вы так убеждены, что Далай Лама не прав, можете задать вопрос лично ему, указав на его слова и на слова в Ламриме, ведь не слишком хорошо обсуждать за спиной, а тем более уверяя, что смысл слов Далай Ламы именно таков, и именно неверен. Далай Лама ведет переписку и это вполне возможно, хоть и не слишком быстро.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если Вы так убеждены, что Далай Лама не прав (...)


Это не так. Я написал в том своем сообщении:



> "Его Святейшество Далай-лама к 62-м годам перечёл эту книгу от корки до корки более 70 раз! То есть чаще, чем раз в год!". Лично я читал ламрим лишь единожды (...) и потому склонен полагать, что это я, а не Далай-лама, был невнимателен, постигая строки Чже Цонкапы "о невозможности возникновения из себя".


Оставим Далай-ламу.




> Жесть - Уже представляю как далёкие (будущие) поколения буддийских монахов разбирают [подобные] комментарии [о ниббане, сознании и т.д.] буддистов, живших в 21 веке -))))
> 
> Ну и разумеется их собственные комментарии будут куда интереснее, потому что физика должна ещё больше развиться через пару сотен лет -)


Должно быть так называемое "дно мира", "квантовая пена", за которой уже ничего не может существовать, для них будет та самая "считывающая сама себя виртуальная волна", рождающая восприятие - сансару. Быть может даже в микроскопы смогут разглядеть свои санкхары  :Big Grin:  самую суть мироздания - аниччу, анатту и дукху:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Качества ещё как существуют в отрыве от воспринимающего.


Интересный момент. Если качества не зависят от их восприятия, то тогда они субстанциональны, раз способны содержаться в себе и существовать без помощи восприятия. Далее, если ответить, что эти качества не сами в себе, но качество твердости, например, зависит от плотности расположения частиц, тогда возникает вопрос, что же такое частицы, как не зрительное или сенсорное восприятие? Любое качество основано на контакте и не существуют "само по себе" или как нечто "иное, под восприятием" - иначе и то и другое - субстании.

Обратимся к достоверным источникам. Тут преп. Махакоттхита спрашивает преп. Сарипутту о том, остается ли что-то после полного прекращения 6 чувственных сфер, или не остается, или и остается и не остается и т.д. И преп. Сарипутта отвергает все эти вопросы (как в случае с "существует ли Татхагата после смерти") и говорит, что в данном случае недопустимо мыслить концептуально, и покуда есть шесть чувственных сфер, есть и простор для "цветения концепций", и простор для "цветения концепций" есть покуда действуют шесть чувственных сфер. А с прекращением этих сфер прекращаются и сами концепции.

Встает вопрос. Почему если я подарю вам с Бхантэ Топпером в день рождения по статуе Будды, то вы получите именно их, а не торт из-за своей благой каммы ). Попробуем разобраться, что такое контакт. Сознание обуславливает нама-рупу и нама-рупа обуславливает сознание, потому что в нама-рупе происходит конакт 6 чувственных сфер, что и является условием сознания. Вот пример сознания, закрепленного в нама-рупе, которая загрязнена санкхарами (тенденциями, импульсами, суть конструкциями).



Применим слова Будды на практике:
*Желание - корень всех вещей. Рождены вниманием все вещи. Возникают из контакта все вещи. Сливаются в чувстве все вещи. Ведомы концентрацией [неправильной для освобождения] все вещи. Внимательность [тоже неправильная] господствует над всеми вещами. Преодолимы мудростью все вещи. Освобождение - суть всех вещей.*

Если испульзовать эту формулу, то видим, как конструируются объекты и сама идея пространства для того, кто изначально плавает в той санкхарной среде, являясь ее побочным продуктом. Объекты мы видим потому, что сознание под "тяжестью жажды" проваливается в нама-рупу, как нога в снег. Араханты сбросили "тяжесть" жажды и хотя воспринимают те же восприятия, что и остальные, но не "проваливаются в снег". Как говорил Будда, "они не оставляют следов", не вовлекаются в объекты, не аккумулируют камму. Так почему вы с Бхантэ Топпером не получите торты? ) Потому что "санкхарная программа" одна, а мы не ее носители, но продукт ее строения - строения безсущностного мироздания - анича, анатта, дукха. Кстати тут видно, почему дукха обязательное "качество" мироздания. Это не столько мучительность переживания непостоянства, сколько сама "идея" жажды, стремления, вшитая в саму суть конструированного.

Я это все к чему? Видимая на картинке акула своего "качества твердости" отдельно от восприятия (загрязненного санкхарами сознания, которые обуславливает нама-рупу, которая обуславливает его  контактом) не имеет. Ее суть, (суть всех вещей) как говорил Будда, это Освобождение. Сама санкхара, загрязнение, конструкция, является одновременно и влечением, и сознанием, и нама-рупой, и контактом, и восприятием, и нигде помимо этого "акула со своей твердостью" не содержится. Будду, похоже, стоит понимать буквально, что только в контакте, в сферах чувств  содержиться мир, и нигде больше. Теперь наглядно видно, как санкхары обуславливают сознание, а сознание - нама-рупу, и нама-рупа - сознание. Все суть одно и деление на санкхары, сознание, нама-рупу и пр. имеют место не сами по себе, но только при разборе контакта (когда мы "в картинке"), который неизбежно встроен в саму суть безсущностности - аниччу, анатту, дукху.

Получается, что подложкой является вот эта санкхара (поиск по "It occurs further"), которая, если я правильно понял, на 50% тенденции ума (nama-) и на 50% материальный мир (-rupa). Поправьте, если не прав. Мы (существа) - это первые 50% жажды, которрые, являясь продуктом конструированного, сами также конструированы и будучи неразрывно связаны с остальными 50% (рупа) считываем ее своими ментальными санкхарами на манер иглы проигрывателя. Т.е. видим, что отдельно от восприятия *(ментальные санкхары [nama] + материальная санкхара\подложка [rupa] = nama-rupa = phassa = vinnana)* качества нигде не содержатся. По ту сторону лишь Ниббана, Прекращение. Акулы, помимо контакта в шести чувственных сферах, нигде нет. Вспомним вопрос Аджана Чаа к Аджану Брахмаамсо:

"Брахмавамсо! Почему?"
“Я не знаю, учитель…”
 “Всё равно, я скажу тебе ответ”. “Если кто-либо спросит тебя “Почему?”, то ответ такой: “Там ничего нет”.
________________________________________

Идея недоработана, потому могут быть ошибки.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1. Любое качество основано на контакте и не существуют "само по себе" или как нечто "иное, под восприятием" - иначе и то и другое - субстании.
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. ...санкхара, которая, если я правильно понял, на 50% тенденции ума (nama-) и на 50% материальный мир (-rupa). Поправьте, если не прав. Мы (существа) - это первые 50% жажды, которрые, являясь продуктом конструированного, сами также конструированы и будучи неразрывно связаны с остальными 50% (рупа) считываем ее своими ментальными санкхарами на манер иглы проигрывателя.


ИМХО, здесь концептуальное противоречие. Может, Вы и правильно все понимаете, но формулировки как-то немножко "не того"...

Если *не существуют "само по себе"*, то что за *остальные 50% (рупа)*?
*С чего* считывает "игла проигрывателя"?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. видим, что отдельно от восприятия (ментальные санкхары [nama] + материальная санкхара\подложка [rupa] = nama-rupa = phassa = vinnana) качества нигде не содержатся. По ту сторону лишь Ниббана, Прекращение. Акулы, помимо контакта в шести чувственных сферах, нигде нет.


Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия. Качества твёрдости, например, существуют вне зависимости от того, видите ли вы их, или не видите, постигаете, или нет.

Этой самой иллюзорной Акулы действительно нет помимо контакта в 6 чувственных сферах - она не плавает, не может действовать и в реальности на самом деле не обладает, например, качеством твёрдости. Но живая настоящая акула, которой НЕТ в ваших 6 чувственных сферах на самом деле ЕСТЬ и спокойно себе "функционирует" в океане, вне зависимости от ваших умопостроений, обладая вполне реальными качествами, которые существуют, имеются в реальности.

Если бы ваша теория была бы верна, то тогда мир не мог бы существовать и функционировать без вас. А он существует, и прекрасно функционирует, согласно собственным законам. Вы можете постичь мир сегодня, а потом ляжете спать. Проснувшись вы увидите, что мир изменился, потому что ВЫ ему не нужны для его функционирования. Вот поэтому дхаммы (и если точнее - то качества без носителя) очень даже реальны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Меня больше мнение сторонников идеи "только дхаммы и ничего более" интересует. Как *они хотят уложить мою свободу воли только в свои дхаммы*.


Назовите сферу, в которой проявляется Ваша "свобода воли".
Вероятно, это будет что-то вроде описания процесса (беру из Вашего примера с падающим кирпичем), в котором Вы *по своему произволу* сбрасываете с крыши кирпич (ничего личного!), который падает мне на голову - так я узнаю о Ваших проявлениях.
Но это ведь всего лишь МОЙ кармически обусловленный кирпич, не более того, а вовсе не ВАШ. Если я сочту, что он обусловлен ВАШИМ произволом, у меня возникнет гнев, обида, сожеление, и, как следствие, накопление кармы.

Так как, Субхути, когда правитель Калинги срезал плоть с каждого моего члена, в тот момент у меня не было представления о "я", или о каком-либо существе, или о душе, или о личности, *не было у меня ни представления, ни не-представления*. А почему? Если бы, Субхути, в тот момент у меня было бы представление о "я", у меня одновременно появилось бы и представление о злой воле.
Ваджраччхедика
(Извиняюсь за качество перевода, щас неохота искать лучше.




> Давайте проще: другие живые существа есть, или они только дхаммы в нашем сознании? Или по другому: *другие жажды и влечения, кроме нашей жажды и влечения есть?*


И опять же: почему Вы считате жажды и влечения чем-то реальным?
Ваши "жажды и влечения" столь же иллюзорны, как и мои.
Полностью понять это - значит обрести Освобождение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия. Качества твёрдости, например, существуют вне зависимости от того, видите ли вы их, или не видите, постигаете, или нет.


Нет такого ФАКТА.

----------

Fritz (14.04.2009), Tong Po (15.04.2009), Пилигрим (14.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Как нет, если есть -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как нет, если есть -)


Это так в Тхераваде учат? Я, признаться, сомневаюсь.
Уж больно наивное "обоснование", типа, "Проснулся - и вот он, мир. А значит, он есть".

----------

Fritz (14.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

А что - скажите, нет? Можете сколько угодно утверждать, что мира нет - но дуккха-то у вас по-прежнему есть (и доказать себе её отсутствие у вас никак не получится -)

Как выше говорил Топпер - если вам на голову упадёт кирпич, то сколько бы вы не философствовали - боль (и последствия, связанные с качеством твёрдости кирпича) будут более чем реальными.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия. Качества твёрдости, например, существуют вне зависимости от того, видите ли вы их, или не видите, постигаете, или нет.


Тут все немного сложнее одной картинки. Давайте попорядку и заранее прошу прощение за смешные термины. Итак, *санкхара*. 
Вот ее определение:




> 4. It occurs further in the sense of anything formed (saṅkhata, q.v.) and conditioned, and includes all things whatever in the world, all phenomena of existence.


Или вот:



> sankhara [sankhaara]: Formation, compound, fashioning, fabrication — the forces and factors that fashion things (physical or mental), the process of fashioning, and the fashioned things that result. Sankhara can refer to anything formed or fashioned by conditions, or, more specifically, (as one of the five khandhas) thought-formations within the mind.


Далее, Будда о санкхарах:



> "And why are they called 'fabrications'? Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? *From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing. From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing. From perception-hood... From fabrication-hood... From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing. Because they fabricate fabricated things, they are called fabrications.*


Теперь разберем картинку. Из-за безсущности мы имеем непостоянство, которая не статика, ни вибрация, на манер программы "...1101010101...". Она не работает во времени, но одновременно заключает все в себе и не длится. Поскольку мы может работать лишь с восприятием, то схематично представляем эту "вибрацию" как конструкцию (санкхара) из этих сигналов, понимая, что каждая точка изображения связанно с другой причинной зависимость, а не временной. Эта "мировая" санкхара, как выше следует из определения, конструирует (проявляет) любые феномены мира, будь то ментальные или физические. Она как толстый бутерброд, заключающий в себе все возможные вариации, и форменные и безформенные - 31 слой мироздания. Теперь вернемся к картинке.

Сначала представим, что эта конструкция, эти "зерна", это схема "мировой" санкхары. Она, в своей структуре, несет и "пластинку", и одновременно "иглу проигрывателя" (акулу) - это уже контакт в самой своей "сущности". Это совокупность всех материальных феноменов (зернистость) и ментальных (акула). Они неотъемлемо подразумевают друг друга. Но это лишь первый этап, показывающий, что наши отдельные "намы" являются "тканью" мироздания и не оделимы от его рупы. Теперь второй этап. Отворачиваемся от картинки и препарируем "мировую кхандху" на ее ментальную составляющую. Снова смотрим на картинку, но помним, что теперь перед нами лишь ментальная часть "мировой" санкхары. У нее, как у любой санкхары, такая же природа, но она теперь делится на отдельные "намы". Теперь акула это отдельная нама - проявление "мировой намы" (скорее всего через нее Будда видел рождения и смерти любых существ вселенной и мог проникнуть в их разум). И эти отлельные намы (как и любая часть мироздания - жажда по своей конструированной природе) катятся "ветром" по "мировой рупе" (они его неотъемлемая составляющая, как акула) и как "перекатиполе" образуют отдлельные сгустки этой "мировой рупы". Та же рупа, но отдельная, с руками и ногами, который "примагнителись" в отлельной намы из-за ее "заряда - жажды". Вот и получается, что наши тела суть куски мировой рупы, которые свалались в эти комки с руками и ногами из-за отдельного разряда жажды (дукхи), которая пронизывает всю суть мироздания и даже является его сутью - непостоянством.

Так вот. Рассмотривая картинку уже как отдельную "наму", мы видим уже наш контакт. Акула - сознание. Она следствие загрязнения, конструкции, которая есть санкхара. Наглядно видим, что она сама явлется и сознанием, и контактом, и нама-рупой, где этот контакт происходит. И в такой взаимосвязи, благодаря такому замкнутому кругу существуют качества, и они не отдельны от восприятия, потому что они подразумевают восприятие и сами его "конструирую", чтобы отдельные восприятия их воспринимали. Вообщем, все это лишь "...011010110101..." - виртуальная вневременная информция, сама конструируящая (содержащя в себе) восприятие себя.

Теперь важный момент. Вспоинм лосва Будды, что мир периодически сворачивается и разворачивается. Т.е. 50% его "мировой санкхары - ее рупа-саставляющая" склонны исчезать в связи своей нпостоянной природы. Когда она свной появляется (вселенная разворачивается) то помним, что повляется Брахма, который мнит себя творцом мироздания. Теперь весьма любопытный момент. Еще раз посмотрев на схему 31 слоя мироздания. Брахма находится ровно посередине между двумя форменными сферами. Теперь еще раз простите за фантастику, но видим, что появляющаяся 50% мировой санкхары (ее мировая рупа-составляющая) склонная содержать в себе и свои "полумировую наму-составляющую", образуя.... существо... которое может видит ум любого существа, потому что их совокупность (акула) составляют то "целое" (тоже относительное). Примечательно, я бы сказал, что Будда, давая такую картину мироздания, так "удачно" (якобы по индийским мифам) разместил Маха Брахму, внящего себя творцом и появляющегося вместе с "мировой-рупа-составляющей" от "мировой санкхары"...

Все, я отдыхать )

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще момент. Рассматриваем цитату Будды пристально:



> "And why are they called 'fabrications'? Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' *What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing. From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing. From perception-hood... From fabrication-hood... From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing. Because they fabricate fabricated things, they are called fabrications.*


*"From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing"* - это 
"мировая рупа-составляющая", т.е. те самые 50% "мировой санкхары" - зернистость на схеме.

*From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing.* - это "мировая нама-составляющая", т.е. остальные 50% "мировой санкхары"  - акула и сама возможность восприятия.

Эта "возможность восприятия" есть следующее, о чем логично упоминает Будда дальше:
*From perception-hood... From fabrication-hood... From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing.* Т.е. сморя каждый слой как такую картинку, она как матрешка содержит еще составляющую и "возможность восприятия" (perception-hood) является и "fabrication-hood" и "consciousness-hood", и это фобрикает (содержит в себе) уже отдельные существа "From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing".

----------


## Echo

> Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия. Качества твёрдости, например, существуют вне зависимости от того, видите ли вы их, или не видите, постигаете, или нет.


Чтобы это стало фактом вам необходимо воспринять качество твердости без восприятия. Парадокс получается.  :Smilie: 
Иначе как вы узнаете, что обьекты функционируют вне вашего восприятия?

P.S. Еще чуть-чуть и Ivan_P переоткроет махаяну с ваджраяной  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что - скажите, нет? Можете сколько угодно утверждать, что мира нет - но дуккха-то у вас по-прежнему есть (и доказать себе её отсутствие у вас никак не получится


Почувствуйте разницу: она не "есть", а "видится". Если проанализировать ее "бытие", обнаружим лишь пустоту (шунья) как ее суть, ее "внутренне содержание" - с одной стороны, и ее иллюзорную явленность - с другой.




> Как выше говорил Топпер - если вам на голову упадёт кирпич, то сколько бы вы не философствовали - боль (и последствия, связанные с качеством твёрдости кирпича) будут более чем реальными.


Это утверждение можно перефразировать так: "Подлинность бытия реальности с "ее стороны" подтверждается нашим субъективным восприятием".

Ну что тут сказать? махаяне такой взгляд точно не соответствует. Соответствует ли он тхераваде - я не знаю, но думаю, что тоже нет. Уж больно это наивно.

----------

Won Soeng (14.04.2009), Илия (16.04.2009), Пилигрим (14.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще момент. Рассматриваем цитату Будды пристально:
> 
> *"From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing"* - это 
> "мировая рупа-составляющая", т.е. те самые 50% "мировой санкхары" - зернистость на схеме.
> 
> *From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing.* - это "мировая нама-составляющая", т.е. остальные 50% "мировой санкхары"  - акула и сама возможность восприятия.
> 
> Эта "возможность восприятия" есть следующее, о чем логично упоминает Будда дальше:
> *From perception-hood... From fabrication-hood... From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing.* Т.е. сморя каждый слой как такую картинку, она как матрешка содержит еще составляющую и "возможность восприятия" (perception-hood) является и "fabrication-hood" и "consciousness-hood", и это фобрикает (содержит в себе) уже отдельные существа "From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing".
> ...


Вообще не понял, как Вы анализируете...
Здесь перечислены 5 скандх (в несколько непривычной, и, на мой взгляд, не самой удачной терминологии).

И вот непонятно: если Вы по 50% "мировой санкхары" относите к рупа и ведана, то к чему относятся оставшиеся три скандхи? Они что, входят в эти две? или находятся вне этой гипотетической "мировой санкхары"?

Уж тогда давайте по 20% на каждую скандху, а то такнечесно!

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вообще не понял, как Вы анализируете...
> Здесь перечислены 5 скандх (в несколько непривычной, и, на мой взгляд, не самой удачной терминологии).
> 
> И вот непонятно: если Вы по 50% "мировой санкхары" относите к рупа и ведана, то к чему относятся оставшиеся три скандхи? Они что, входят в эти две? или находятся вне этой гипотетической "мировой санкхары"?
> 
> Уж тогда давайте по 20% на каждую скандху, а то такнечесно!


Сначала про пнинцип. Санкхара - конструкция, загрязнение. Помехи (зерна) на картинки это и есть санкхара. Она сама в себе содержит контакт (акулу), глядя на которую мы видим суть сознание (при условии видимых форм появляется... и т.д.). Т.е. санкхары это и есть сама структура и сознания, и нама-рупа (его обуславливающей, и наоборот), и контакта, и чувства, и восприятия, которые четко деляться на эти составляющие не тогда, когда мы смотрим на помехи, а когда мы *в контакте*, т.е. смотрим на акулу. И теперь это идеально гладко соотносится со словами Будды:

And why are they called 'fabrications'?
И почему же она названы "конструкциями"?
Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.'
Потому что они конструируют *конструированные* вещи, вот почему они названы "конструкциями".
What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing?
И как же она *конструируют конструированные* вещи?
From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing.
Из [предпосылки] формы они конструируют форму как конструированное.
From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing.
Из [предпосылки] чувства они конструируют чувство как конструированное. (напомню, что чувство неотъемлемая часть конакта, что уже включено в санкхарную суть - сознание, которое и сформировано контактом)
From perception-hood... From fabrication-hood... From consciousness-hood, they fabricate consciousness as a fabricated thing.
Из [предпосылки] восприятия ... из [предпосылки уже] сконструированного ... из [предпосылки] сознания они конструируют сознание как конструированную [вещь]. 
Because they fabricate fabricated things, they are called fabrications.
Именно потому, что они *конструируют конструированные вещи*, они названы конструкциями.

Теперь смотрим, как действует этот принцип, выстраивая все 31 план существования. Сначала имеем просто санкхару как таковую (назовем ее "вселенской"). Дабы она не была субстанцией, она должна не поддаваться тетраллеме (сущ.; не сущ.; и сущ. и не сущ.; ни сущ. ни не сущ.). Потому видим, что она не зернистость, потому что некто скажет "это акула в море". Но она не акула, потому что некто справедливо заметит - зернистость. Также это не "и зернистость и акула", ни "не зернистость ни не акула", потому что эти понятия отметаются в первых двух вопросах. Итого имеем первое деление на "рупа\арупа"-составляющие санкхары. Они такие же санкхары потому имеют ту же конструированную природу и продолжают расслаиваться по такому же принципу, как картинка расслаивается на зернистость и акулу.

Следующий этап заключается в том, что арупа-санкхара являет arupa-loka и формирует арупа-миры, но уже не соприкасаясь рупа-санкхарой (rupa-loka). Потому она выделена в отдельное "царство", расслаивающееся на 4 арупа-сферы, как матрешка, содержащая и себя и одновременно сферу внутри себя. Каждый мир сфабрикован, потому имеет такую же непостоянную природу и потому по такому же принципу расслаивается внутри себя на себя и другой мир.

Также расслаивается рупа-санкхара, образуя rupa-loka, но посколько она форменная, то расслаивается на тонкую форму и грубую (kama-loka). Вот эти две локи "соприкасаются" друг с другом, в отличие от arupa-loka, которая не соприкасается с rupa-loka. Кама-лока в виду своей грубой природы имеет тенденцию сворачиваться (временно уничтожаться) и разворачиваться. Когда она разворачивается, тогда происходит *контакт* этих двух "мировых рупа-санкхар" и образуется существо Махабрахма, который обречен считать себя "творцом" потому что в его сознании заключены все будущие существа кама-локи, происходящие "как бы из него". Т.е. "рупа лока" выполняет функцию его "nama-", а "кама-лока" выполняет фонкцию его "-rupa". Потому все существа это естественное "его" составляющая и потому он обладает (как и говорил Будда) способностью видеть их всех. Но любителей Дхармакай, Абсолютов и пр. вселенских "Я" вынужден спустить на землю, потому что изначальная "вселенская санкхара" это не "космический ум, себя воспринимающий", потому что видим, что арупа-лока не соприкасается с рупа-локой. Вот теперь равновесие, при котором безсубстанциональность идеально сохранена и при котором арупа-лока не является "считывающей намой" рупа-локи. Это не "единый ум". Арупа-лока замкнута на себе. В качестве отдельных nama-rup (существ) бесформенных миров, "намой" существ там является их сознание, а "рупой" является арупа. Вот такой парадокс.

Важно увидеть момент, как "санкхары-строители (3 шт. - кама, рупа и арупа)" становятся санкхарами-существами. Все происходит по тому же принципу, как конструкция "расслаивается" (включает в себя) на *контакт*, сознание, чувство и все 5 кхандх. Т.е. зернистость это по сути сразу нама-рупа, сразу "вшитый в нее контакт". Но сама "изначальная санкхара" сама не может являться умом (существом), потому что сама себя считать не может. Но процесс контакта заключен лишь "внутри" как две отдельные несоприкасающиеся сферы".

----------


## Fuerth

> Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия.


 Только об этом мире вне восприятия мы принципиально ничего не можем сказать, в том числе и то, что его наличие - факт. Мы можем лишь придерживаться такого мнения. А уж то, что там есть какие-то объекты и качества на мой взгляд точно фантазии - ибо как раз и первое (границы объектов) и второе создает наш ум.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это легко опровергается тем ФАКТОМ, что объекты мира функционируют ВНЕ зависимости от вашего или чьего-либо ещё восприятия.


Слишком грубое определение. Фактом определяется то, что есть наблюдаемые явления, которые не зависят от какого-либо субъективного восприятия. Никакие объекты сами по себе фактом не являются, и не являются тем, что функционирует. Мы разделяем явления по критериям и наделяем выделенные по критериям формы обладанием теми самыми наблюдаемыми явлениями.

Не следует сразу так полагать самообособленность каких бы то ни было объектов. Эта самообособленность всего лишь иллюзия. Явления есть, а их принадлежности чему бы то ни было - нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только об этом мире вне восприятия мы принципиально ничего не можем сказать, в том числе и то, что его наличие - факт. Мы можем лишь придерживаться такого мнения. А уж то, что там есть какие-то объекты и качества на мой взгляд точно фантазии - ибо как раз и первое (границы объектов) и второе создает наш ум.


Внеобъектные качества (феномены) как раз неверно отрицать. Иллюзией является фрагментированность воспринимаемого, самосконструированность из  составляющих частей-фрагментов, но не сам факт восприятия разнообразных феноменов.

----------


## Fuerth

> Внеобъектные качества (феномены) как раз неверно отрицать.


 Согласен полностью и даже не собирался отрицать. :Smilie: 
Я о том - что такое качество твердости/яркости/влажности взятое вне восприятия? Что мы можем о нем сказать? Да ничего, кроме того что это конструкция нашего ума, выделение границ определенных свойств из нераздельной реальности, отражающее строение этого самого ума. Точно так, как с границами объектов.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.04.2009), Won Soeng (14.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Кроме нас дерево от воздуха отличают, как сами деревья и пылинки в воздухе, не пролетающие сквозь дерево, так и стрекозы, воробьи, а также слоны и гиппопотамы.  :Smilie: 

Даже козе с ежом понятно, что разделенность на отдельные объекты существует не только в нашем, человеческом восприятии. Но вот мир вокруг нас именно таков, что мы в нем можем жить и его воспринимать (антропный принцип).

----------


## Fuerth

> Даже козе с ежом понятно, что разделенность на отдельные объекты существует не только в нашем, человеческом восприятии.


 В этом никто и не сомневается (и не отвергает). Дело в границах объекта, в попытке отделить объект от не-объекта, выделить его из реальности. И вот тут - оооп! и оказывается, что он оттуда вовсе и не собирается выделяться как некая отдельная вещь, ибо вдруг оказывается взаимозависимым процессом и то, что сама объективность - порождение восприятия.
Что такое объект "солнце", где его границы для человека (круг размером 0,5° на небе); для существа, воспринимающего гравитационное притяжение (он прямо в "солнце" живет); для существа, воспринимающего только рентгеновское излучение и т.д.?

Понятно, что мы полагаем что за всеми этими явлениями стоит нечто реальное, на основе чего все эти явления и становятся возможными, только вот сказать про это "чего" ничего не можем. Что не скажем - всё лишь про собственный ум получается.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрий, вот только пылинки и деревья не думают о себе "я дерево" или "я пылинка". Они не представляют себя обособленными и у них отсутствует поведение (т.е. воплощение индивидуальных замыслов).

Так же как и Ваш палец не думает о себе "я палец", не замышляет ничего самостоятельного от Вас и не являет обособленного поведения.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Дело в границах объекта, в попытке отделить объект от не-объекта, выделить его из реальности. И вот тут - оооп!


По мнению козы, границы объекта определяются эмпирическим путем. Надо как следует разбежаться и наброситься на него. Если стукнулся, то попал в него, если нет, то либо не добежал, либо промазал, т.е. находишься вне границ объекта. Вот и все границы объектов. С козой согласны все ощущающие существа, кстати. Включая и нечеловеческие (но только нужен другой пример, скажем, вода-нектар-кровь-гной).  :Smilie: 

*BTR*, согласен, самосознания у животных нет, но это не мешает им эмпирическим путем определять границы объектов (см. пример выше). Не выжили бы иначе, померли бы, как буриданов осел.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fuerth

> По мнению козы, границы объекта определяются эмпирическим путем. Надо как следует разбежаться и наброситься на него. Если стукнулся, то попал в него, если нет, то либо не добежал, либо промазал, т.е. находишься вне границ объекта.


Вот мы и показали, что границы объекта к самому объекту как-то не относятся. :Smilie: 
А когда летит нейтрино, то объекта дерево и вовсе не существует. Как и объекта "планета Земля". :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Нет, на макроуровне мы это не показали, т.к. козу можно попросить поесть травку, например. Или поковыряться рогом в объекте, чтобы изменить его прикид. Но вот на квантовом уровне, тут, да. Промблема, кроксворд, не решенная задача, как говаривал когда-то один известный комик. Теоретически, мы имеем к нему отношение. Но пока мы что-то такое лопочем языком и передвигаем пальцАми, все аргументы козы остаются неотразимыми. :Smilie: 

Мы живем на макроуровне и опыт нейтрино, которое, кстати, ведь регистрируют, инчае бы и слова такого не было - к нам не имеет непосредственного отношения.

Думаю, также, что стоит вспомнить не о квантовом, а о мегауровне, об Антропном Принципе. Правда, конечно, мало что изменится в мире, если астероид Апофис по незнанию буддийской философии (пардон) таки столкнется с Землей и на ней мало кто останется, но тем не менее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже козе с ежом понятно, что разделенность на отдельные объекты существует не только в нашем, человеческом восприятии. Но вот мир вокруг нас именно таков, что мы в нем можем жить и его воспринимать (антропный принцип).


Интересно, Юрий, Вы сами понимаете, что излагаемое Вами не имеет никакого отношения к буддийскому воззрению?

Эмпирический метод сам по себе в буддизме не является обоснованием.

С тем же успехом Вы можете сказать, что удовольствие приятно, и к нему одному лишь и следует стремиться.

----------


## Fuerth

> Но пока мы что-то такое лопочем языком и передвигаем пальцАми, все аргументы козы остаются неотразимыми.


 Именно. Из-за того, что восприятие похожее, на объекты в чужом восприятии мы легко друг другу укажем.
_"Начнем по порядку. Вот вы расчесываете лошадь. А где находится  эта
лошадь? Чапаев посмотрел на меня с изумлением.
- Ты что, Петька, совсем охренел?
- Прошу прощения?
- Вот она."_

Наличие феноменов никто и не отрицает.

----------


## Zom

> Это утверждение можно перефразировать так: "Подлинность бытия реальности с "ее стороны" подтверждается нашим субъективным восприятием".


Конечно подтверждается. И если вы начнёте как-то по-иному воспринимать мир, он своих свойств не потеряет - все свойства мира останутся прежними - изменится только ваше восприятие.

Например, наркоман под солидной дозой воспринимает мир совершенно по-иному, нежели остальные люди. Его восприятие мира полностью изменено - например, он может видеть, что стена - это густые заросли, или что река - это бетонная автомагистраль, или что-либо ещё как либо-ещё. Видите - весь мир теперь изменился в его восприятии. В жидком он видит твёрдое, в твёрдом видит мягкое.. Но реальность НЕ поменялась - она осталась той же самой, все её свойства не изменились в соответствии с изменённым восприятием наркомана. Если бы это было не так - то тогда в состоянии под наркотой он мог бы пройти сквозь стену, или же пройти по реке как по тратуару. Однако, если бы он этого захотел, у него бы не получилось - он или ударится о стену, или утонет в реке. По иному быть не может.

Реальные свойства внешнего мира никоим образом не зависят от нашего восприятия. А то, что объекты могут взаимодействовать друг с другом без нашего ведома и восприятия только определённым образом, подтверждает это.
Например, вы можете видеть как бутылка падает со стола и разбивается. Вы можете себе сколько угодно доказывать, что "это иллюзия, бутылка разбивается сейчас только в нашем сознании" и т.д. Однако, если бы этот момент запечатлела бы видеокамера, то вы могли бы увидеть тот же самый процесс на экране монитора - уже, между прочим, в совершенно иных рамках - но процесс остался бы тем же самым. Камера не может запечатлеть нечто иное, кроме как падающую и разбивающуюся бутылку. Потому что таковы законы природы, и таковы конкретные свойства бутылки. И видеокамера будет всегда работать именно таким образом, по своим законам, в зависимости от своих собственных свойств - а не потому что у нас "какое-то там определённое восприятие".

----------


## Юрий К.

> Наличие феноменов никто и не отрицает.


Как и границ объектов - в том же смысле, в каком мы ради биологического выживания, как минимум (это такое коллективное омрачение, которое есть мудрость Природы=сансары, а то давно уже некому было бы философствовать) отличаем свое (биологическое) тело от не-тела. :Smilie:

----------


## Fuerth

> отличаем свое (биологическое) тело от не-тела.


 Для повседневной жизни, безусловно, пойдет.

Да и вообще - нет отдельных объектов, есть процессы. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Сергей Хос (14.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Не только для повседневной. Если без сиддх (пройти сквозь стену, например, не заметив ее границ и сплошности), то это философствование как описание предельной точки (она не принадлежит множеству, но тем не менее в любой ее окрестности есть элементы множества, типа краев интервала (0,1)), которая, возможно, может быть достинута. Эмпирический факт нетленки (правда, межконфессиональный, т.е. у дуалистов-христиан она тоже есть) заставляет задуматься о том, что, наверное, эти люди знали о жизни (теле) и смерти несколько больше, чем мы в повседневной жизни.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, вы можете видеть как бутылка падает со стола и разбивается. Вы можете себе сколько угодно доказывать, что "это иллюзия, бутылка разбивается сейчас только в нашем сознании" и т.д.


Бутылка разбивается в моем кармически обусловленном мире. Она не имеет никакого собственного и независимого самобытия, вне единства "наблюдаемое-наблюдатель-процесс".
Или уж тогда постулируйте господабога, создавшего взаимонезависимых и зависящих лишь от Его воли меня и бутылку.




> Однако, если бы этот момент запечатлела бы видеокамера, то вы могли бы увидеть тот же самый процесс на экране монитора


Вы просто добавляете в систему еще один взаимозависимый фактор - видеокамеру. Но в своем отсутствии самобытия она ничем не отличается от бутылки. Добавлять можно до бесконечности, суть от этого не изменится.

----------


## Юрий К.

Мы живем в мире, который можем наблюдать и в этом смысле все, что в нем есть связано с нами и нашим восприятием (сознанием). Но вряд ли в нем что-то изменится, когда людей, как биологического вида, на Земле не станет.

Бог-Творец для этого не нужен. Согласно ЕСДЛ (Калачакра-тантра), мир создается из частиц пространства, "оставшихся" от предыдущего космоцикла кармой ощущающих существ, там проживавших (это буддийский аналог АП, имхо). Вот в этом смысле я умею понимать взаимозависимость, в других - не понятно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Реальные свойства внешнего мира никоим образом не зависят от нашего восприятия.


Представление о свойствах - это крайность субстанциональности.




> А то, что объекты могут взаимодействовать друг с другом без нашего ведома и восприятия только определённым образом, подтверждает это.


Тут другой тонкий механизм, который описал Будда. Он многослойный. Равносильно, когда на картинке с акулой было бы вшита еще новая картинка, которую мы не заметили, потому что дальше не изменили свое внимание и концентрацию. Предлагаю исходить из сказанного Буддой по этому поводу. В "Nibbana sermons" этот вопрос проработан на многих суттах, не оставляя места свойствам и т.п. отдельному от шести чувственных сфер. Да и видно, как санкхары сами и являются конструкторами новых санкхар, которые являются "контактом на прежней санкхаре", содержа в себе отдельные сознание и нама-рупу. Это и есть суть чувственной *сферы*, которая не орган. 




> Камера не может запечатлеть нечто иное, кроме как падающую и разбивающуюся бутылку.


Принцип работы камеры - суть восприятие светочувствительной пленки. Свойства и тут отдельно от восприятия света не содержаться.




> Потому что таковы законы природы, и таковы конкретные свойства бутылки. И видеокамера будет всегда работать именно таким образом, по своим законам, в зависимости от своих собственных свойств - а не потому что у нас "какое-то там определённое восприятие".


Какие у нее собственные свойства отдельно от того же суть восприятия? Да и сама она что? )




> Бутылка разбивается в моем кармически обусловленном мире.


Это еще хуже, чем "отдельные" от восприятия свойства ) Ваша камма никак не связана с восприятием разбивающейся бутылки.

----------


## Zom

> Бутылка разбивается в моем кармически обусловленном мире. Она не имеет никакого собственного и независимого самобытия, вне единства "наблюдаемое-наблюдатель-процесс".


Независимого самобытия не имеет, но собственное бытие имеет.
Подтверждением этого будет ваш порез на ноге, когда вы не глядя наступите на осколки.




> Какие у нее собственные свойства отдельно от того же суть восприятия?


Например, хрупкость.
Не важно - воспринимаете вы бутылку, или нет - она может разбиться.

Вы не можете изменить своё восприятие так, чтобы бутылка у вас не разбилась (и вы могли бы из неё после этого пить!),
 а у других разбилась (и пить они из неё не могли бы) -)))

----------


## Echo

> Независимого самобытия не имеет, но собственное бытие имеет.
> Подтверждением этого будет ваш порез на ноге, когда вы не глядя наступите на осколки.


Вообще большинство сторонников такой идеи одинаково транслируют одно и то же заблуждение, будто бы под словом восприятие подразумевается исключительно зрительный контакт.
И в многочисленных примерах Топпера и вот, у Zom с его наркоманом изменившим зрительное восприятие которое почему то не затрагивает его тактильное восприятие.
И "не глядя на осколок все равно об него порежетесь".
Почему то считают что если говорят о взаимозависимом существовании обьекта и сознания, то чтобы обьект был надо на него смотреть. Стоит отвернуться и фиу... обьект пропал, причем пропал из всего спектра восприятия (кинестетическго, аудиального и т.п.), а не просто визуального. Где вы такое воззрение взяли?
А чего стоит привнесение приборов - якобы регистрирующих обьективную реальность, хотя на самом деле их можно рассматривать как "довесок" (расширение) к человеческим органам восприятия.
Расширьте контекст "восприятие" до всех органов чувств, а еще лучше до всякого взаимодействия и будет вам счастье.

----------

Fritz (14.04.2009), Tong Po (15.04.2009), Пилигрим (15.04.2009), Сергей Хос (14.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Обычное восприятие (по всем каналам), которое очень сильно роднит нас с животными, по крайней мере в плане способности ориентироваться в пространстве, целенаправленно двигаться, - это тот самый макроуровень, уровень повседневной жизни, на котором не видно искомой взаимозависимости. Твердые тела обладают свойствами твердости, непроницаемости, как для нас, так и для братьев наших меньших, по какому бы из пяти органов чувств мы их ни воспринимали.

По крайней мере до некоторой степени искомая взаимозависимость, имхо, видна в сиддхах (тот же психконез показывает, что положение небольших предметов зависит от намерения человека), а это уже не просто повседневность и не просто макроуровень. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще большинство сторонников такой идеи одинаково транслируют одно и то же заблуждение, будто бы под словом восприятие подразумевается исключительно зрительный контакт.
> И в многочисленных примерах Топпера и вот, у Zom с его наркоманом изменившим зрительное восприятие которое почему то не затрагивает его тактильное восприятие.


Это вы так узко поняли. Естественно, что я подразумеваю все каналы восприятия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И в многочисленных примерах Топпера и вот, у Zom с его наркоманом изменившим зрительное восприятие которое почему то не затрагивает его тактильное восприятие.
> И "не глядя на осколок все равно об него порежетесь".
> Почему то считают что если говорят о взаимозависимом существовании обьекта и сознания, то чтобы обьект был надо на него смотреть. Стоит отвернуться и фиу... обьект пропал, причем пропал из всего спектра восприятия (кинестетическго, аудиального и т.п.), а не просто визуального. Где вы такое воззрение взяли?


Вот и я говорю: ребята транслируют какой-то странный наивный реализм, к будизму отношения явно не имеющий.

----------

Fritz (14.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый.



> Назовите сферу, в которой проявляется Ваша "свобода воли".
> Вероятно, это будет что-то вроде описания процесса (беру из Вашего примера с падающим кирпичем), в котором Вы *по своему произволу* сбрасываете с крыши кирпич (ничего личного!), который падает мне на голову - так я узнаю о Ваших проявлениях.
> Но это ведь всего лишь МОЙ кармически обусловленный кирпич, не более того, а вовсе не ВАШ.


Если это только ваш кирпич, а не мой, тогда ваша камма должна обусловить мои действия. Т.е. я - всего лишь автомат по реализации вашей каммы.

Но возьмём несколько другой пример. Без кирпича. Пример нашего с вами общения. Как вы думаете, вы общаетесь с "другим" или же только со своими собстенными дхаммами, никак не обусловленными "другим"?



> И опять же: почему Вы считате жажды и влечения чем-то реальным?


Они переживаемы. Также, как например, боль или чувство приятного.



> Ваши "жажды и влечения" столь же иллюзорны, как и мои.
> Полностью понять это - значит обрести Освобождение.


Почему они иллюзорны? Вполне конкретны. Особенно ведана.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Странная ситуация. Сергей Хос ограничивается субстанциональными замкнутыми на камме мирами. Zom говорит о вещах, существующих отдельно от восприятия. И то и другое расходится с суттами Канона. Можете ли Вы прокоментировать со своих позиций такие слова Будды:




> Монахи, я не нахожу иного вида существ, столь же живописных как существа царства животных. Но существа царства животных, монахи, также сконструированы умом. И ум, монахи, еще более живописен, чем существа царства животных.
> Gaddula Sutta, The Leash (2), SN 22.100

----------


## Топпер

Я для себя этот вопрос понимаю так:
Есть дхаммы. Они истинная, единственная реальность. Для "нас". Для нашего сознания. ("нас" естественно в кавычках)

У каждого потока (у каждого ЖС) свои дхаммы. Дхаммы лишены своего носителя *в нашем потоке сознания*

Я так понимаю, что анатта относится именно к носителю в нашем потоке. Наличие дхармина оспаривается тоже по отношению к нашему потоку сознания. В нем, действительно нет дхармина.
Про остальное, про "внешний мир" - сказать что-либо определённое вообще невозможно. Скорее всего - "нечто" есть. Ибо дхаммы в разных потоках живых существ могут появлятся синхронно. И списыванием на камму тут невозможно отделаться т.к. это противоречит словам Будды. И, скорее всего, это "нечто" также лишено дхармина т.к. "существует" взаимообусловленно. Но по своим законам. По закону Дхамма ниямы.

Любая другая модель, на мой взгляд, будет крайностью. Если говорят, что есть только дхаммы нашего потока сознания - это крайность идеализма. И даже солипсизма т.к. в таком подходе нет места другому живому существу.

Если говоря, что внешний мир существует полностью независимо от нашего восприятия (от нашего потока дхамм) - это крайность материализма. И тогда возникают дополнительные многочисленные сложности. По типу вопросов о боге и т.п.

----------

Zom (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и я говорю: ребята транслируют какой-то странный наивный реализм, к будизму отношения явно не имеющий.


Вообще ребята на сутты опираются. Привели уже массу цитат.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Попробую дать нить, которая мне помогла выйти за пределы этих крайностей. Итак, перед нами схема санкхары. Скажем, ее "оцифрованный вариант".



Логично говорить, что любое сконструированное конструкцией (санкхарой) будет иметь в точности ее конструированную природу (это слова Будды, которые я трехкратно приводил выше). Сначала давайте поймем, что когда мы видим акулу, то происходит кантакт и само трехменое изображение - это сознание. Далее видим, что сознание имеет "такое свойство" лишь потому, что буквально загрязнено санкхарой и все вместе это образует нама-рупу, которая и содержит в себе шесть чувственных сфер и позволяет контакту свершиться. Видно, как одна санкхара конструирует все это одним простым своим наличием?

С "подкладкой" все еще проще. Поскольку все сконструированное конструкциями имеет такую же природу, то теперь давайте представим изображение акулы, как такое же изображение, содержащее в себе еще и черепаху, например. Тогда картинка с акулой это санкхара, конструирующая "мир" как общую для всех программу, а ее естественное продолжение "вглубь" конструирует существ (ментальные санкхары), которые ее воспринимают. Т.е. санкхара замыкается сама на себе, образуя другие (уже ментальные) конструкции, которые ее "считывают". Если это понятно, то продолжу логично и попорядку, потому что дальше - больше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вечер добрый.


Привет.




> Если это только ваш кирпичь, а не мой, тогда ваша камма должна обусловить мои действия. Т.е. я - всего лишь автомат по реализации вашей каммы.


Он не Ваш и не мой, а наш общий. Есть цельный процесс кармической взаимообусловленности, в который включены все факторы без исключения: Ваше намерение бросить, мое нахождение в зоне досягаемомти, наше совместное пребывание в условиях закона тяготения, прочность кирпича и головы и все остальное.




> Но возьмём несколько другой пример. Без кирпича. Пример нашего с вами общения. Как вы думаете, вы общаетесь с "другим" или же только со своими собстенными дхаммами, никак не обусловленными "другим"?


Здесь все то же самое.
И здесь прошу Вас обратить внимание на тонкий момент:
Вашу индивидуальную свободу я могу усмотреть в той сфере, где Вы переживаете еще невербализованное ПОНИМАНИЕ СМЫСЛА обсуждаемого вопроса, и откуда в вас рождается еще не оформленный в конкретные слова ответ. Но это *понимание*, чистая vidya (rig pa), целиком принадлежит еще индивидуальному потоку Вашего ума; она может быть объективирована лишь в инд. потоке моего ума (но никак не в буквах на мониторе), а потому отсутствует в сфере "реальности" - ее невозможно назвать ни существующей, ни несуществующей.

А в том смысле, который Вы придаете нашему с Вами существованию, так даже Татхагата не существует:
Субхути, если кто-нибудь говорит, что Тахагата пришел, или ушел, или сидит, или лежит, то этот человек не понимает смысла проповеданного мною. И по какой причине? Тахагата ниоткуда не приходит и никуда не уходит, поэтому его и именуют "Тахагата" (Так Приходящий).
_Ваджраччхедика_




> Они переживаемы. Также, как например, боль или чувство приятного.
> Почему они иллюзорны? Вполне конкретны. *Особенно ведана*.


Простите, Топпер, вспомнил анекдот: Летят два крокодила, синенький и красненький. Особенно красненький...

Если что-то конкретно в нашем восприятии, это не значит, что оно конкретно само по себе.
*Да и нет никакого "самого по себе"* (в силу взаимозависимости), а потому и нет ничего конкретного.
Потому что
Когда он не схватывает признаки, Таковость (Татхата) остается непоколебимой
И по какой причине?
Как на сновидение, иллюзию, отражение, пузыри, как на росу и молнию, так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы.
_Ваджраччхедика_

----------

Fritz (14.04.2009), Tong Po (15.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще ребята на сутты опираются. Привели уже массу цитат.


Не слышал ни об одной сутре, в которой "реальность" мира обосновывалась бы невозможностью проходить сквозь стены или фактором единства восприятия ЖС. Этот фактор свидетельствует об общности кармы. Но утверждение о том, что все видимое - иллюзорно, это, по моему, общее место в буддизме.

----------

Echo (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Он не Ваш и не мой, а наш общий. Есть цельный процесс кармической взаимообусловленности, в который включены все факторы без исключения: Ваше намерение бросить, мое нахождение в зоне досягаемомти, наше совместное пребывание в условиях закона тяготения, прочность кирпича и головы и все остальное.


Т.е. получается, что вообще живых существ нет? Есть только некий процесс? Может быть безличный Брахман, который играет сам с собой? А зачем тогда к Ниббане идти?

Давайте ещё раз попробуем: допустим, у вас камма быть убитым кирпичом. 
Означает ли это, по вашему, что я точно захочу кинуть и кину этот кирпич в вас?



> Здесь все то же самое.


Не понял, что тоже самое? Так вы с "другим" общаетесь (неважно, посредством речи, буквами, или мимикой) или же сами с собой?



> И здесь прошу Вас обратить внимание на тонкий момент:
> Вашу индивидуальную свободу я могу усмотреть в той сфере, где Вы переживаете еще невербализованное ПОНИМАНИЕ СМЫСЛА


Не понял. Есть эта свобода у меня, или вы её только усматриваете? 



> Но это понимание, чистая vidya (rig pa), целиком принадлежит еще индивидуальному потоку Вашего ума; она может быть объективирована лишь в инд. потоке моего ума (но никак не в буквах на мониторе), а потому отсутствует в сфере "реальности" - ее невозможно назвать ни существующей, ни несуществующей.


т.е. вы общаетесь только сами с собой? "Другой" может как-то повлиять на конон ваших личных дхамм? Пока ясного ответа я не увидел.



> А в том смысле, который Вы придаете нашему с Вами существованию, так даже Татхагата не существует:
> Субхути, если кто-нибудь говорит, что Тахагата пришел, или ушел, или сидит, или лежит, то этот человек не понимает смысла проповеданного мною. И по какой причине? Тахагата ниоткуда не приходит и никуда не уходит, поэтому его и именуют "Тахагата" (Так Приходящий).
> _Ваджраччхедика_


Это махаянская сутра. Вряд ли я на неё буду опираться.



> Если что-то конкретно в нашем восприятии, это не значит, что оно конкретно само по себе. Да и нет никакого "самого по себе" (в силу взаимозависимости), а потому и нет ничего конкретного.
> Потому что
> Когда он не схватывает признаки, Таковость (Татхата) остается непоколебимой
> И по какой причине?
> Как на сновидение, иллюзию, отражение, пузыри, как на росу и молнию, так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы.
> _Ваджраччхедика_


А вы себя молотком по пальцу стукнете и смотрите на это, как на иллюзию  :Smilie: 
Уверяю вы увидите насколько большой реальностью обладает боль.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Не слышал ни об одной сутре, в которой "реальность" мира обосновывалась бы невозможностью проходить сквозь стены или фактором единства восприятия ЖС. Этот фактор свидетельствует об общности кармы. Но утверждение о том, что все видимое - иллюзорно, это, по моему, общее место в буддизме.


Вообще камма-санкхара сконструирована другой санкхарой. Она одна не может обуславливать все явления. Далее говоирить о камме, как об абсолютном законе, отвечающим за всё, не вижу смысла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще камма-санкхара сконструирована другой санкхарой. Она одна не может обуславливать все явления. Далее говоирить о камме, как об абсолютном законе, отвечающим за всё, не вижу смысла.


Говорить о законе кармы - это то же самое, что указать на обусловленные дхармы. А это все дхармы кроме трех (по Васубандху).
Так что есть все основания считать закон кармы универсальным.

----------


## Топпер

> Не слышал ни об одной сутре, в которой "реальность" мира обосновывалась бы невозможностью проходить сквозь стены или фактором единства восприятия ЖС.


А прохождение или непрохождение через стены здесь, в общем то, ни при чём.



> Этот фактор свидетельствует об общности кармы.


Вы можете привести сутты где бы Будда говорил что-либо об общности каммы? Напротив, Будда говорил о том, что сведение всего многообразия воздействий только к действию каммы - ошибочно.



> Однажды Благословляемый dwelled в Rajagaha в Монастыре Бамбуковой рощи, в Месте Подачи Белки. Там блуждающий отшельник, Moliya Sivaka по имени, обращался к Благословляемому, и после обмена учтивыми и дружественными словами, сел в одной стороне. Таким образом помещенный, он сказал:
> 
> "Есть, уважал Gotama, некоторых отшельников и brahmans, кто имеет эту доктрину и представление(вид): 'Независимо от того, что человек испытывает, не быть этим удовольствие, боль или "ни боль, ни удовольствие ", все, что вызвано предыдущим действием. ' Теперь, что уважаемая Готама говорит об этом? "
> 
> "Произведенный (беспорядки) желчь, там возникните, Sivaka, некоторые виды чувств. Это это случается, может быть известно непосредственно; также в мире это принято как истинным. Произведенный (беспорядки) мокрота ... ветра ... (три) объединила(скомбинировала) ... изменением(заменой) климата ... неблагоприятным поведением ... повреждениями ... результатами Kamma — (через все, что), Sivaka, там возникают некоторые виды чувств. Это это случается, может быть известно непосредственно; также в мире это принято как истинным.
> 
> "Теперь, когда эти отшельники и brahmans имеют такую доктрину и представление(вид), что 'независимо от того, что человек испытывает, не быть этим удовольствие, боль или "ни боль, ни удовольствие ", все, что вызвано предыдущим действием, ' тогда они идут вне того, чем они знают и что принято как верным миром. Поэтому, я говорю, что это неправильно со стороны этих отшельников и brahmans. "
> 
> Когда этим говорили, Moliya Sivaka, блуждающий отшельник, сказал: "Это - превосходная, уважаемая Готама, это превосходно действительно!... Может уважаемая Готама расценивать меня как кладущийся последователь кто, от сегодня, найти убежище в нем, пока жизнь длится. "
> ...





> Но утверждение о том, что все видимое - иллюзорно, это, по моему, общее место в буддизме.


Не иллюзорно - подобно иллюзии.

И не общее место. Это воззрения Махаяны. Тхеравада никогда не отказывала "внешнему миру" в возможности "существования". Обоснование опять же - пять ниям, четыре фактора существования и различные внешние признаки мира по типу землетрясений и т.п. Например, в Махапариниббана сутте Будда говорит о причинах землетрясений:



> Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Есть восемь оснований, Ананда, восемь причин для страшного землетрясения. Каковы же те восемь причин? Эта великая земля утверждена на водах, воды на ветрах, ветры покоятся на пространствах. И когда, Ананда, возникнут могучие ветры – всколыхнутся воды, и волнением вод сотрясется земля. Таково первое основание, первая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> 
> Потом, Ананда, отшельник или брахмана великой духовной силы, обуздавший все свои чувства, или бог великой силы и мощи, сосредоточенной мыслью может двинуть, поколебать и сотрясти землю. Вот второе основание, вторая причина для страшного землетрясения
> Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва волею и свободою покидает пребывание в небесах Тушита и нисходит в утробу матери, в ту минуту сотрясается, дрожит и колеблется земля. Вот третье основание, третья причина для страшного землетрясения.
> 
> Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва свободно и вольно оставляет утробу матери, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот четвертое основание, четвертая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> 
> Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата достигает высочайшего и совершеннейшего Благословения, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот пятое основание, пятая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> 
> ...


Как мы можем видеть, "общую камму живых существ" он нигде не называет причиной. А напротив даёт чёткие указания из-за чего происходят толчки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы себя молотком по пальцу стукнете и смотрите на это, как на иллюзию 
> Уверяю вы увидите насколько большой реальностью обладает боль.


Ну, Топпер, не ожидал от Вас!

Неужели у вас не учат, что переживание - проявления фактора нестабильности и само по себе полностью кармически обусловлено?

Тогда приведу цитату из Вашего раздела Канона, если Вам наш не нравится:

Услыхал Бхагаван дивным, чистым, сверхчеловеческим слухом разговор этих могучих мужей. И, узнав об этом, Бхагаван тогда воскликнул:

  "Если мысль, подобно скале,
   Hеподвижно и прочно стоит,
   Прелестью не прельщаема,
   Гневом не раздражаема,
*Если так освоена мысль -
   Hе поддастся боли она.*"

СУТРА О ШАРИПУТРЕ И ЯКШЕ

А Вы говорите: молотком. Ну да, это способ проверить нестабильность ума, но вовсе не реальность мира.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Говорить о законе кармы - это то же самое, что указать на обусловленные дхармы. А это все дхармы кроме трех (по Васубандху).
> Так что есть все основания считать закон кармы универсальным.


Нет таких оснований. Все конструированное несамодостаточно. В Каноне Будда говорит сначала о "просто" санкхаре, которая обуславливает все феномены мира, и ментальные, и материальные. И далее он говорит, что остальное также лишь санкхары, но производные той санкхары. Я Вам в самом верху на стр. 24 все весьма подробно расписал. Камма это волевая формация, ментальная. Она не универсальна, потому что сама сконструирована.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну, Топпер, не ожидал от Вас!
> 
> Неужели у вас не учат, что переживание - проявления фактора нестабильности и само по себе полностью кармически обусловлено?
> 
> Тогда приведу цитату из Вашего раздела Канона, если Вам наш не нравится:
> [/COLOR]
> 
> А Вы говорите: молотком. Ну да, это способ проверить нестабильность ума, но вовсе не реальность мира.


Действительно, ни один Арахант не дрогнет перед болью. Но он ее почувствует (физическую).

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, Топпер, не ожидал от Вас!
> 
> Неужели у вас не учат, что переживание - проявления фактора нестабильности и само по себе полностью кармически обусловлено?


Конечно же нет. Далеко не все ощущения каммически обусловлены.
В предыдущем сообщении я привел Сивака сутту. Там вы можете увидеть причины по которым возникают те или иные виды чувств. И как видите, далеко не все от каммы.

----------


## Топпер

> Камма это волевая формация, ментальная. Она не универсальна, потому что сама сконструирована.


Можно это проиллюстрировать и таким образом: закон каммы - частный случай закона Дхаммы. Если бы было иначе, достичь Ниббаны было бы невозможно. Но сам факт возможности достижения Ниббаны говорит о том, что закон каммы преодолим и, значит, является частным случаем более глобального закона. Дхамма - ниямы.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Можно это проиллюстрировать и таким образом: закон каммы - частный случай закона Дхаммы. Если бы было иначе, достичь Ниббаны было бы невозможно. Но сам факт возможности достижения Ниббаны говорит о том, что закон каммы преодолим и, значит, является частным случаем более глобального закона. Дхамма - ниямы.


Когда я опираюсь на санкхару, я в первую очередь имею в виду это определение:




> It occurs further in the sense of anything formed (saṅkhata, q.v.) and conditioned, and includes all things whatever in the world, all phenomena of existence.
> Дальше встречается (санкхара) в смысле всего образованного и обусловленного, включая любые "вещи" в мире, все феномены существования.


Далее опираюсь на слова Будды:



> And why are they called 'fabrications'?
> И почему же она названы "конструкциями"?
> Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.'
> Потому что они конструируют *конструированные* вещи, вот почему они названы "конструкциями".
> What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing?
> И как же она *конструируют конструированные* вещи?
> From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing.
> Из [предпосылки] формы они конструируют форму как конструированное.
> From feeling-ness, they fabricate feeling as a fabricated thing.
> ...


И видим, как санкхара делится на "физическую" (4 элемента, земли, воды и пр.) и на ментальную (каммические формации) составляющую (как зернистость с акулой), которые продолжают "отслаиваться" друг в друге, являя и мир, и "подложку", и все неотлучно друг от друга и неотлично от восприятия, и что все само и есть восприятие. Могу подробно объяснить, если возникнут вопросы.

----------


## Echo

> Это вы так узко поняли. Естественно, что я подразумеваю все каналы восприятия.


А я вообще, признаться, вас плохо понимаю. Особливо в вопросах о пустоте и карме.  :Smilie: 




> А вы себя молотком по пальцу стукнете и смотрите на это, как на иллюзию 
> Уверяю вы увидите насколько большой реальностью обладает боль.


Знаете, есть такой термин в медицине: "Фантомные боли". Тут как бы и молотка никакого не надо.

----------


## Топпер

> А я вообще, признаться, вас плохо понимаю. Особливо в вопросах о пустоте и карме.


я это понял.



> Знаете, есть такой термин в медицине: "Фантомные боли". Тут как бы и молотка никакого не надо.


Знаю. И даже иногда использую в качестве примера.
Фантомная боль отличается по характеру от острой настоящей боли. 
Но в данном случае это не суть. Суть, как раз, в том, что даже боль в отсутствующем  органе будет вполне реальной. Т.е. вы подтверждаете моё высказывание данным примером.

----------


## До

> Далее *опираюсь на слова Будды*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And why are they called 'fabrications'_?
> И почему же она названы "конструкциями"?
> _Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications_.'
> Потому что они конструируют конструированные вещи, вот почему они названы "конструкциями".
> ...


Ivan_P, а почему вы так переводите сутты, если не секрет? На сколько правильным вы считаете такой перевод?

ps. Вопрос возник так как в чате меня спросила забаненная участница форума о правильности фрагмента из сообщения номер 118:



> "_Ràdha, that desire, that lust, that delight, that craving in form ... feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness, with which one is attached and thoroughly attached to it, therefore is one called a `being'_.
> Радха, эти желание, страсть, влечение, тяга к формам ... чувствам ... восприятиям ... волевым формациям ... сознанию, к которым есть привязанность и основательная привязанность, таким образом могут быть названы "существом".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan_P, а почему вы так переводите сутты, если не секрет? На сколько правильным вы считаете такой перевод?[/COLOR]


Пожалуйста выскажите суть претензии и предложите свою версию.

----------


## До

> Пожалуйста выскажите суть претензии и предложите свою версию.


Напишу после вашего ответа на мой вопрос, если можно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Напишу после вашего ответа на мой вопрос, если можно.


Я не вижу серьезных ошибок в этом переводе. Буду глагодарен, если поправите (по делу).

----------


## Юрий К.

Ура, ура, на основе сделанного выше детального анализа поведения козы, а также углубленного размышления о божественном я понял, что такое взаимозависимое возникновение. 

Не вызывает сомнения тот факт, что существа всех планов различают пять первоэлементов. Ни человек, ни коза, ни бог не перепутают воду и стакан, в который она налита. Воспринимаются разные первоэлементы по-разному – это да (человек с козой пьют воду, а бог нектар), отсюда и получается взаимозависимое возникновение – набор свойств первоэлементов разный для разных существ. Но фундаментальнейший и универсальнейший факт различия первоэлементов не зависит ни от чьего субъективного восприятия. Таков порядок вещей в этом мире! Ура!

Можно говорить о взаимозависимом возникновении или кармическом видении каких-то существ. Например, для материальных существ твердые тела непроницаемы, но это, по-видимому, не так для нематериальных существ. Но, на мой взгляд, это не более содержательное утверждение и концепция, чем утверждение о разном наборе свойств разных первоэлементов в мирах материальных и нематериальных существ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Камма это волевая формация, ментальная. Она не универсальна, потому что сама сконструирована.


То есть наше тело в его строении, с его особенностями, в т.ч. специфическими способностями восприятия не есть результат накопленной кармы? так надо понимать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно это проиллюстрировать и таким образом: закон каммы - частный случай закона Дхаммы. Если бы было иначе, достичь Ниббаны было бы невозможно. Но сам факт возможности достижения Ниббаны говорит о том, что закон каммы преодолим и, значит, является частным случаем более глобального закона. Дхамма - ниямы.


Нет, это неверно.
Закон кармы универсален и его действие распространяется на все обусловленные дхармы. Нирвана "опирается" на необусловленные дхармы - "пространство и два прекращения".
Но в потоке обусловленных дхарм есть одна, не связанная с аффектами; это истина Пути. Благодаря ей и осуществляется выход из сансары.
В махаяне дискурс на эту тему был бы несколько сложнее, но упрощая можно описать и так. А вообще-то для полноты в описание должен быть включен принцип тождества сансары и нирваны.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще большинство сторонников такой идеи одинаково транслируют одно и то же заблуждение, будто бы под словом восприятие подразумевается исключительно зрительный контакт.
> И в многочисленных примерах Топпера и вот, у Zom с его наркоманом изменившим зрительное восприятие которое почему то не затрагивает его тактильное восприятие.
> И "не глядя на осколок все равно об него порежетесь".


В примере с наркоманом - его восприятие меняется полностью (и я написал, что жидкое может ему показаться твердым) и так далее. Но это не изменит природы - по воде он не пройдет, как и сквозь стену. Как я написал - покажите мне хоть один случай, чтобы один человек [если рассматривать шире - вообще любое существо] взяло бы предмет, и разлило его по стаканчикам - а другие бы не могли этого сделать, ибо для них этот предмет обладает не жидкостью, а твёрдостью. Вот когда покажите это, вот тогда я соглашусь, что не прав, и свойств мира как таковых вне нас не существует вообще.




> А чего стоит привнесение приборов - якобы регистрирующих обьективную реальность, хотя на самом деле их можно рассматривать как "довесок" (расширение) к человеческим органам восприятия.


Простите - каким это таким чудесным образом их можно рассматривать как расширение к человеческим органам восприятия? -))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И не общее место. Это воззрения Махаяны. Тхеравада никогда не отказывала "внешнему миру" в возможности "существования". Обоснование опять же - пять ниям, четыре фактора существования и различные внешние признаки мира по типу землетрясений и т.п. Например, в Махапариниббана сутте Будда говорит о причинах землетрясений:


Я не вижу в этом отрывке и опровержения моиего взгляда.
Землетрясение не имеет независимого самобытия, но его проявление в качестве землетрясения для каждого данного существа есть результат его кармы.
Забавно, кстати, что здесь как причина указывается свободная воля Татхагаты:

когда Татхагата *волею и свободою* отрекается от остатка дней своих на земле, тогда колеблется земля

Интересно бы узнать, какие термины в оригинале здесь использованы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Друзья. Странная ситуация. Сергей Хос *ограничивается субстанциональными* замкнутыми на камме мирами. Zom говорит о вещах, существующих отдельно от восприятия. И то и другое расходится с суттами Канона. Можете ли Вы прокоментировать со своих позиций такие слова Будды:


Я нигде не говорил об их субстанциональности.
Напротив, вся сфера восприятия подобна иллюзии, миражу и проч.
То, как именно являются эти иллюзорные проявления (в том числе и иллюзорная субстанциональность) данному чуществу, определяется его кармой. Конструирующий фактор - самджня-скандха, "опознающий" - виджняна. Поэтому действительно можно сказать, что 

"...существа царства животных, монахи, также сконструированы умом..."

Это истина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простите - каким это таким чудесным образом их можно рассматривать как расширение к человеческим органам восприятия? -))))


Потому что микроскоп Вы воспринимаете своими органами чувств. Он всего лишь усиливает способности глаза.

То же самое и со спекрометром. Вы можете глазами видеть цифры на его дисплее, и умом их интерпретировать согласно представлениям, которые вырабтаны Вашим рассудком.
Кармически обусловленный спектрометр будет в Вашем кармически обусловленном мире выдавать данные, которые коррелируют с Вашей кармически обусловленной (и подобной иллюзии) действительностью.

----------


## Zom

По-поводу каммы:

Сивака сутта пункт 11b:

"Есть затворники и брахманы, которые имеют такой взгляд и учат так: "Всё, что человек чувствует - приятное, нейтральное или неприятное - всё это результат его прошлых действий". Они отклоняются от того, что каждый должен знать для себя, и [отклоняются] от общей истины в мире. Поэтому я говорю, что эти отшельники и брахманы ошибаются"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Богдан Б (28.08.2012), Сергей Хос (15.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это интересно, нужно подумать.

----------


## Zom

> Потому что микроскоп Вы воспринимаете своими органами чувств. Он всего лишь усиливает способности глаза.


Усиливает - причём в этот самый данный момент. Но с видеокамерой всё иначе.
Она не показывает данный момент. Она зафиксировала событие, которое уже произошло, и произошло вне вашего присутствия. 

И на плёнке вы будете видеть вполне конкретную картинку - это уже не есть реальная бутылка, наделённая определёнными качествами. В плёнке никакой бутылки нет.
Однако то, что зафиксировалось на плёнке - будет всегда одним и тем же, вне зависимости от того кто и как воспринимает мир, и вне зависимости от того, кто как воспринимал мир, наблюдая падение бутылки.

----------


## Zom

> Это интересно, нужно подумать.


Если интересно, тогда переведу сюда чуть более полный вариант сутты:

"Теперь Сивака, некоторые чувств возникают из-за нарушений с желчью. То, что некоторые чувства возникают из-за нарушений с желчью, Сивака, каждый должен знать для себя и, Сивака, это общая истина в мире также, что некоторые чувства возникают из-за нарушений с желчью.
...

Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за нарушений со слизью..
..
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за нарушений с ветрами...
...
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за нарушений с комбинацией всех трёх..
....
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за изменений погодных условий..
...
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за недостатка ухода за самим собой...
...
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают из-за напастий (за счёт внешних объектов или существ).
....
Теперь, Сивака, некоторые чувства возникают *как результат собственной прошлой каммы*. 

То, что некоторые чувства возникают как результат собственной прошлой каммы, Сивака, каждый должен знать для себя и, Сивака, это общая истина в мире также, что некоторые чувства возникают как результат собственной прошлой каммы.

"Есть затворники и брахманы, которые имеют такой взгляд и учат так: "Всё, что человек чувствует - приятное, нейтральное или неприятное - всё это результат его прошлых действий". Они отклоняются от того, что каждый должен знать для себя, и [отклоняются] от общей истины в мире. Поэтому я говорю, что эти отшельники и брахманы ошибаются"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Сергей Хос (15.04.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Знаю. И даже иногда использую в качестве примера.
> Фантомная боль отличается по характеру от острой настоящей боли. 
> Но в данном случае это не суть. Суть, как раз, в том, что даже боль в отсутствующем органе будет вполне реальной. Т.е. вы подтверждаете моё высказывание данным примером.


Давайте начнем с договоренности относительно терминов. Что в вашем понимании означают "реальность" и "иллюзия"?




> В примере с наркоманом - его восприятие меняется полностью (и я написал, что жидкое может ему показаться твердым) и так далее.


Иак я и говорю, что вы под восприятием понимаете только зрение. Вот и сейчас пишете "показаться".



> Как я написал - покажите мне хоть один случай, чтобы один человек [если рассматривать шире - вообще любое существо] взяло бы предмет, и разлило его по стаканчикам - а другие бы не могли этого сделать, ибо для них этот предмет обладает не жидкостью, а твёрдостью. Вот когда покажите это, вот тогда я соглашусь, что не прав, и свойств мира как таковых вне нас не существует вообще.


Вы видимо не понимаете что означает термин взаимозависимость в контексте махаяны. Иначе бы вы осознавали, что просите нечто вроде "покажите мне хоть один браузер, который интерпретирует HTML код в виде видео файла." 
Я вас, в свою очередь, прошу показать мне обьект не зависящий от восприятия (способа измерения) и существующий в силу собственных причин. Такой обьект, кстати, обычно называют богом  :Smilie: 



> Простите - каким это таким чудесным образом их можно рассматривать как расширение к человеческим органам восприятия? -))))


По схожему принципу взаимодействия (восприятия). Говоря физическим языком акт наблюдения есть ничто иное как факт измерения. Не важно что производит измерение, человеческий глаз или видеокамера. Кстати, в копенгагенской трактовке квантовой физики поведение частицы зависит от способа измерения. Хороший пример взаимозависимого существования.
 Понимаете, есть дерево_для-конкретного человека оно не тоже самое, что дерево_для_другого человека, и не тоже самое что дерево_для_козы или дерево_для_видеокамеры. Некоторые считают что хоть эти деревья и разные, но есть некая основа, которую воспринимают все вышеперечисленные существа. Однако, такая основа тоже зависит от того кто (или что) производит наблюдение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, я вижу, это уже обсуждалось на форуме, и махаянисты не пришли к согласию с тхеравадинами. Я, естественно, придерживаюсь т.зр. первых.
А Вы, кстати, обещали спросить у учителя. Получилось?

----------


## Echo

> Есть затворники и брахманы, которые имеют такой взгляд и учат так: "Всё, что человек чувствует - приятное, нейтральное или неприятное - всё это результат его прошлых действий". Они отклоняются от того, что каждый должен знать для себя, и [отклоняются] от общей истины в мире. Поэтому я говорю, что эти отшельники и брахманы ошибаются"


За неимением ничего другого могу лишь предположить, что это было актуально для товарища Сиваки. А поскольку воззрение распространенное, то есть можно считать Сиваку собирательным образом, то это и закрепилось в виде сутры  :Smilie: 
А вообще есть много сутр непонятного содержания. К примеру сутра об ангулимале. О чем она вообще? Парибок к примеру трансперсональную психологию и саентологию привлек для пояснения. Интересно конечно, но фиг его знает.

----------


## Zom

> Некоторые считают что хоть эти деревья и разные, но есть некая основа, которую воспринимают все вышеперечисленные существа. Однако, такая основа тоже зависит от того кто (или что) производит наблюдение.


Вот я и прошу вас показать пример, когда у дерева не существовало бы качества твёрдости для какого-то существа - например, коза бы проходила сквозь дерево, а человек - нет. Например, для козы оно жидкое, для человека твёрдое. 

И более того - если бы дерево упало - то для козы оно бы расплескалось и утекло вниз по холму. А для человека оно бы осталось лежать бревном. По-моему сие есть абсурд.

----------


## До

> Буду глагодарен, если поправите (по делу).


_Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' Потому что они конструируют конструированные вещи, вот почему они названы "конструкциями"._

Во-первых не "конструкциями", так как в русском _конструкции_, это то, что сконструировано, а они названы тем, что конструирует, т.е. конструированиями, конструкторами.

_What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? И как же она конструируют конструированные вещи?_

Вопрос - _что_ они конструируют, а вовсе не _как_.

_From form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing. Из [предпосылки] формы они конструируют форму как конструированное._

Не из "предпосылки формы", а из _формности_, тоесть "из обладающего качеством формы" (-_ness_ и -_hood_ суффиксы обозначающие _качество_. (Например из _влажности - влага_.).


_"Ràdha, that desire, that lust, that delight, that craving in form ... feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness, with which one is attached and thoroughly attached to it, therefore is one called a `being'. Радха, эти желание, страсть, влечение, тяга к формам ... чувствам ... восприятиям ... волевым формациям ... сознанию, к которым есть привязанность и основательная привязанность, таким образом могут быть названы "существом"._

Смысл тут не в том, что _эти желание и т.д. называются существом_, а что _в той мере как есть желание и т.д. кто-то называется существом_ (_being_ относится к _one_, а не к перечислению). Плюс слово delight переведено как "влечение", это тоже смысловая ошибка, delight, это наслаждение.

----------


## Echo

> Вот я и прошу вас показать пример, когда у дерева не существовало бы качества твёрдости для какого-то существа


Для голодных духов,  обитателей адов и божеств, нет.



> И более того - если бы дерево упало - то для козы оно бы расплескалось и утекло вниз по холму. А для человека оно бы осталось лежать бревном. По-моему сие есть абсурд.


Дык по-моему это тоже абсурд. В нечистом видении такого возникнуть не может. Удивлены? Тогда персмотрите свое понимание махаянского воззрения.

Можно начать с другого бока. Несколько цитат:



> Мы говорим, что карта отлична от территории. Но что такое территория? Определяя операционально, некто пошёл с ретиной и измерительной палочкой и сформулировал репрезентации, которые затем поместил на бумагу. То, что на бумажной карте, это репрезентация того, что было в ретинальной репрезентации человека, создавшего карту. И если продвинуться дальше, всё, что обнаружишь, так это бесконечный регресс, бесконечная серия карт. До территории никогда не доходит. <…> Процесс репрезентации всегда отфильтровывает её, так что ментальный мир есть лишь карта карт без конца.
> 
> //////////
> Перефразируя идею Бейтсона, культура, убеждённая в том, что обычная простуда передаётся злыми духами, что эти духи вылетают из человека, когда он чихает, могут передаваться от одного человека к другому путём вдыхания или физического контакта и т. п., могла бы иметь одинаковую по эффективности «карту» для здравоохранения, как и та, в которой духи заменены микробами.
> /////////
> 
> В своей системе Коржибски отказывался от определения сущности (идентификационности, от англ. identity) явлений, то есть указывал на то, что «карта не есть территория». Коржибски выступал за ограничение данного конкретного способа использования глагола «быть», при этом допуская и ошибочное его использование при условии осознания структурных ограничений, связанных с подобным неверным употреблением глагола.

----------


## Zom

> Для голодных духов, обитателей адов и божеств, нет.


Ну покамест я не видел ни тех, ни других (так что доказательством, явным доказательством, видимым уже здесь и сейчас, это быть не может).
Кроме того - где свидетельство того, что именно из-за их восприятия, а не из-за свойств  собственного тела, они способны проходить сквозь твёрдые объекты?




> В нечистом видении такого возникнуть не может.


А в чистом значит всё изменяется? Тогда как вы объясните то что архаты и Будда [например] ходили по земле, а не плавали по ней. У них чистое видение - однако качества мира не изменились в соответствии с их новым восприятием.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот пример махаянского воззрения по этому вопросу:

Во Вступлении на Срединный путь Чандракирти говорит о двух видах кармы — коллективной и индивидуальной. Инстинкты и предрасположенности, проистекающие из кармических действий, совершённых совместно многими людьми, вызревают в их общее переживание, тогда как результаты индивидуальных поступков отдельных людей проявляются в личном опыте каждого из них. Лично я полагаю, что подобным же образом существуют два уровня причин, приводящих к изменению в элементах на уровне внешних условий окружающей среды.
Результатом предрасположенностей, возникающих из совместных кармических действий многих людей, является не только их личный опыт повторного переживания подобных событий, но также и внешние обстоятельства, создающие условия для этих переживаний. Если говорить о глобальных результатах совместной кармы, можно сказать, что она вызревает в виде условий внешней среды, а потому наш мир и Вселенная в целом есть результат совместной кармы огромного количества одушевлённых, или “чувствующих” существ, чьё сознание находится под воздействием кармы.
_Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо
Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью_

----------


## ullu

> Ну покамест я не видел ни тех, ни других (так что доказательством, явным доказательством, видимым уже здесь и сейчас, это быть не может).


Вы их и не видели именно потому что для вас дерево твердое, а для них нет.
Вот когда для вас дерево будет твердое и жидкое одновременно но не вперемешку, тогда вы и их будете видеть.

----------

Echo (15.04.2009), Fritz (15.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> То есть наше тело в его строении, с его особенностями, в т.ч. специфическими способностями восприятия не есть результат накопленной кармы? так надо понимать?


И да, и нет.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я нигде не говорил об их субстанциональности.
> Напротив, вся сфера восприятия подобна иллюзии, миражу и проч.
> То, как именно являются эти иллюзорные проявления (в том числе и иллюзорная субстанциональность) данному чуществу, определяется его кармой. Конструирующий фактор - самджня-скандха, "опознающий" - виджняна. Поэтому действительно можно сказать, что 
> 
> "...существа царства животных, монахи, также сконструированы умом..."
> 
> Это истина.


Если каммические формации не завясия от чего-то другого, то они субстанциональны. В Вашем случае все зависит от них. Но отчего они сами у Вас зависят?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> [SIZE="1"]это то, что сконструировано, а они названы тем, что конструирует, т.е. конструированиями, конструкторами.
> 
> Не из "предпосылки формы", а из _формности_, тоесть "из обладающего качеством формы"


Спасибо за поправку. Однако именно этот смысл я подразумевал в переводе. Вообще переводить сутты есть идея только на сайте Павла_Буре, дабы "мои" термины отражали общее понимание.




> Смысл тут не в том, что _эти желание и т.д. называются существом_, а что _в той мере как есть желание и т.д. кто-то называется существом_


И тут я имел в виду то же самое. Что покуда все это есть, есть и существо, и таким образом это может быть названо существом.

----------


## Zom

> Вы их и не видели именно потому что для вас дерево твердое, а для них нет.
> Вот когда для вас дерево будет твердое и жидкое одновременно но не вперемешку, тогда вы и их будете видеть.


Если так, то тогда можно было бы допустить такой случай - одно из этих существ наливает в канистру дерево и уходит -) И что в таком случае видит человек, который воспринимает дерево как твёрдое? -))) 

Ещё раз - наркоман может думать, что дерево мягкое (причем не только зрительно, но и тактильно). Но это не значит, что он сможет согнуть его пополам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если каммические формации не завясия от чего-то другого, то они субстанциональны. В Вашем случае все зависит от них. Но отчего они сами у Вас зависят?


Становление иллюзорно, а не субстанционально. В частности, на это и указывает Нагарджуна, говоря (в приведенной Вами цитате) об абсурдности мнения о происхождении от себя, от другого, и проч.
Поэтому следует говорить о взаимозависимом происхождении, первым элементом которого, условно говоря, является такой эфемерный и несубстанциональный фактор, как неведение. А селедующий за ним - самскара. То есть можно сказать, что кармическая формация - первая иллюзия, возникающая на основе неведения, а из нее проистекают все остальные.

----------


## Echo

> где свидетельство того, что именно из-за их восприятия, а не из-за свойств собственного тела,


Вы не читаете что я вам пишу? Про восприятие и расширенный контекст?



> А в чистом значит всё изменяется?


А давайте для начала с нечистым разберемся. Ага?

----------


## Echo

> что в таком случае видит человек, который воспринимает дерево как твёрдое? -)))


Как и наркоман, он увидет только то, что позволит ему его ограниченное видение. 
Как конкретно я не знаю, зависит от человека. Как во сне простой звонок будильника может в фазе быстрого сна превратиться в целую историю с убийством в конце из огнестрельного оружия.  :Smilie: 
В отдельных случаях возможно он увидет демонстрацию сиддх.



> наркоман может думать, что дерево мягкое (причем не только зрительно, но и тактильно). Но это не значит, что он сможет согнуть его пополам.


Интересно, если бы наркоманы в неком городе превосходили значительно число трезвых людей они бы как обьясняли трезвенникам свое понимание реальности?
Типа того наверно: чувак дерево гнется - это известный факт реальности, а ты говоришь что можешь его сломать - это бред!  :Big Grin:

----------

Пилигрим (15.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё раз - наркоман может думать, что дерево мягкое (причем не только зрительно, но и тактильно). Но это не значит, что он сможет согнуть его пополам.


И правильно. Свойства дерева зависят не от мыслей, а от кармы.
И мысли зависят от нее же.

----------

Echo (15.04.2009), Tong Po (16.04.2009), Пилигрим (15.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Поэтому следует говорить о взаимозависимом происхождении, первым элементом которого, условно говоря, является такой эфемерный и несубстанциональный фактор, как неведение.


Будда совершенно в ином ключе объясни Птичасамуппаду. Схема это еще не принцип работы. Принцип работы он объяснял отдельно. Это же объяснение встречается у Сарипутты, наставляющего МахаКоттхиту.




> А селедующий за ним - самскара.


Я Вам показал, как конструкция (картинка с акулой) это одновременно и сознание и нама-рупа и контакт. Все, что стоит в Патичасамуппаде после санкхар это и есть ее "разделение внутри себя". Сама она в себе не содержиться, но конструирует другие санкхары.




> То есть можно сказать, что кармическая формация - первая иллюзия, возникающая на основе неведения, а из нее проистекают все остальные.


Неведение это не основа (но и не что-то иное одновременно). Каммическая формация сконструирована другой санкхарой по принципу вшитой картинки или фрактала. Вот одна из представлемых скрытых картинок (в несколько слоев одна в другой) это уже ментальная санкхара, которая обрастает "материей" (рупой) от санкхары, которой сама сконструирована, и так видим существа с телом и умом, которые различаются в восприятии.

----------


## ullu

> Если так, то тогда можно было бы допустить такой случай - одно из этих существ наливает в канистру дерево и уходит -) И что в таком случае видит человек, который воспринимает дерево как твёрдое? -)))


Ну я не знаю  :Smilie: 
Наверное он видит что с деревом что-то происходит. Может оно сгорело, а может сгнило , а может жучки съели  :Smilie:  А может засохло, ведь всю воду из него в канистру слили  :Smilie: 



> Ещё раз - наркоман может думать, что дерево мягкое (причем не только зрительно, но и тактильно). Но это не значит, что он сможет согнуть его пополам.


Наркоман только думает, но его кармическое видение при этом не преодолено и оно обуславливает то , как его тело - результат его кармического видения, взаимодействует с окружающим миром - результатом его кармического видения. 
Поэтому наркотики и не выводят за пределы, а только глючат и портят здоровье.
Поэтому наркотический приход и есть глюк, а не знание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я Вам показал, как конструкция (картинка с акулой) это одновременно и сознание и нама-рупа и контакт. Все, что стоит в Патичасамуппаде после санкхар, это и есть ее "разделение внутри себя". Сама она в себе не содержиться, но конструирует другие санкхары.


Я думал над Вашим примером.
"Зернистость" в нем - это рупа-скандха.
Видимость "акулы" - самджня.
Личное отношение к видимости акулы (нравится-не нравится) - ведана.
Представление об отдельности (самостности) акулы и себя-созерцающего (собственного "я") - виджняна.
Все это интегрируется воедино и побуждает к дальнейшим действиям самскара-скандхой.

Так возникает кармическое видение. Но "зернистость" столь же кармически обусловлена, как и "акула".

----------

Echo (15.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я думал над Вашим примером.
> "Зернистость" в нем - это рупа-скандха.
> Видимость "акулы" - самджня.
> Личное отношение к видимости акулы (нравится-не нравится) - ведана.
> Представление об отдельности (самостности) акулы и себя-созерцающего (собственного "я") - виджняна.
> Все это интегрируется воедино и побуждает к дальнейшим действиям самскара-скандхой.
> 
> Так возникает кармическое видение. Но "зернистость" столь же кармически обусловлена, как и "акула".


Если терминами Тхеравады, то зернистость это схема санкхары, которая в своей структуре уже несет и vinnana (сознание) и nama-rupa и чувственную сферу и phassa (контакт) одновременно. Расслоить на эти составные их можно только в контакте (когда акулу видите).

А зернистость никак не зависит от каммы. Это камма-сакхара от нее зависит. Не замыкайте их в кольцо - иначе это субстанция.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зернистость никак не зависит от каммы. Это камма-сакхара от нее зависит. Не замыкайте их в кольцо - иначе это субстанция.


Совсем наоборот: все пять скандх кармически обусловлены, а потому подбны иллюзии, не субстанциональны.




> Расслоить на эти составные их можно только в контакте (когда акулу видите).


Вне контакта и расслаивать нечего.
А в контакте мы "расслаиваем" то, что сначала сами и интегрировали.
Иллюзия, не более того.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Усиливает - причём в этот самый данный момент. Но с видеокамерой всё иначе.
> Она не показывает данный момент. Она зафиксировала событие, которое уже произошло, и произошло вне вашего присутствия. 
> 
> И на плёнке вы будете видеть вполне конкретную картинку - это уже не есть реальная бутылка, наделённая определёнными качествами. В плёнке никакой бутылки нет.
> Однако то, что зафиксировалось на плёнке - будет всегда одним и тем же, вне зависимости от того кто и как воспринимает мир, и вне зависимости от того, кто как воспринимал мир, наблюдая падение бутылки.


Вы знакомы с тестами на дальтонизм?
Даже в одном зафиксированном снимке разные люди могут наблюдать разное.

Дело в том, что на снимке нет никаких объектов. Только цветные пятна. 

Поэтому не имеет значения, из чего конструируется конкретное представление о мироустройстве. Важно, что это представление есть отпечатки в потоке ума. Сознание рождается в результате "наводки", контакта, того, что видится, и того, что вспоминается.
Когда методами медитации на пустоту воспоминания (рефлексия) полностью прекращаются, прекращается и сознание, так как прекращается контакт. Ничто не узнается без специального усилия. И наоборот, обнаруживается, что усилия по узнаванию всегда были усилиями, даже когда не осознавались, а полагались как данность, в своем результате - возникающем сознании.

В данном случае я могу быть неточен, поскольку всего лишь описываю определенный личный опыт и пытаюсь его трактовать в терминах патиччасамуппады.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Совсем наоборот: все пять скандх кармически обусловлены, а потому подбны иллюзии, не субстанциональны.


Но поскольку камма сама сконструирована (не собой), то справедливо заметить, что 5 кхундх отчасти каммечески обусловлены и отчасти некаммически обусловлены.




> Вне контакта и расслаивать нечего.
> А в контакте мы "расслаиваем" то, что сначала сами и интегрировали.
> Иллюзия, не более того.


Согласен. Но ключ в том, что камма сама конструирована. Вспомните про кхандху (к сожалению термина для нее точного не знаю), от которой (одной) конструированы любые феномены мира. И физические, и ментальные. И эта "мировая санкхара" совсем не камма-санкхара. Камма-санкхара это волевая формация (каммическая формация), которая является следствием "мировой". Она "отходит" от "подложуи", как волны от моря. Но под волнами глубь океана есть. ВОлны не конструирую глубь океана. Они лишь "считывают" "информацию" с его поверхности. Вот так одной санкхарой образована и "подложка", и "существа", и потому мир кроме как в 6 органов чувств нигде не находится. Это полностью соответствует словам Будды и не немет в себе противоречий.

----------


## Zom

> Как и наркоман, он увидет только то, что позволит ему его ограниченное видение. 
> Как конкретно я не знаю, зависит от человека. Как во сне простой звонок будильника может в фазе быстрого сна превратиться в целую историю с убийством в конце из огнестрельного оружия. 
> В отдельных случаях возможно он увидет демонстрацию сиддх.


Вот в том и дело что не знаете - потому что реальных примеров у вас нет - только предположения. А в повседневном опыте наблюдается совершенно обратное вашим гипотезам - существа воспринимают мир по-разному, однако твёрдость предмета не зависит от их восприятия. Твёрдый предмет - твёрдый, и он не будет мягким, если вы его "увидите мягким".




> Интересно, если бы наркоманы в неком городе превосходили значительно число трезвых людей они бы как обьясняли трезвенникам свое понимание реальности?
> Типа того наверно: чувак дерево гнется - это известный факт реальности, а ты говоришь что можешь его сломать - это бред!


А они никак не могли бы объяснить своё понимание - потому что этого понимания у них просто не было бы - в отличие от трезвенников, у которых оно имеется. Если наркоман под дозой упрётся в стену (видя в ней пустырь) - он никак не сможет объяснить себе почему он не может пройти через этот пустырь. Почему? Потому что его восприятие сильно искажено относительно реальных свойств тех или иных предметов. Вся суть как раз в том, что то, что ему видится, реальным не является. А если бы он протрезвел - всё было бы иначе - то что он видит - таким и является. Твердое правильно воспринимается как твёрдое, мягкое - как мягкое (а не наоборот).

Именно поэтому Будда полностью запретил употребление любых одурманивающих веществ - они искажают правильное видение реальности, т.е. неведение "под дозой" гораздо больше неведения "без дозы". А видение реальности наделенным мощью самадхи умом несёт в себе ещё меньше неведения. У всех разное восприятие - но свойства мира одинаковы. Чем чище восприятие, тем ближе вы к реальности. А у вас получается всё вообще не так - якобы у кого какое восприятие, у того и такие свойства реальности.




> Вы знакомы с тестами на дальтонизм?
> Даже в одном зафиксированном снимке разные люди могут наблюдать разное.


Да я вам больше скажу - слепые вообще не видят форм - но это не значит, что форм не существует.
Глухие не слышат звуков - но это не значит что звуков нет в природе. Для глухого их нет. А в реальности они есть.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Поясните пожалуйста следующее.

На основании сутр: сознание возникает на основе взаимодействия двух факторов: глаза и объекта, носа и запаха, уха и звука и тд. Взаимодействие этих двух факторов порождает "сознание глаза", "сознание уха" и тд.

И так с 6 органами чувств. То есть, как я понимаю, в нас нет ничего что могло бы осознавать объект, т.к. сознание возникает только во взаимодействии этих пар.

"При условии глаза и видимых форм возникает сознание глаза, сочетание их трех – впечатление, при условии впечатления возникает чувство, при условии чувства возникает жажда."

Как это связано с пятью скандхами? И что тогда такое ум?

----------


## Zom

Ох щас по 10-му кругу -)....

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Ох щас по 10-му кругу -)....


Простите  :Mad:

----------


## Echo

> существа воспринимают мир по-разному, однако твёрдость предмета не зависит от их восприятия. Твёрдый предмет - твёрдый, и он не будет мягким, если вы его "увидите мягким".


Опять "увидите".  :Frown:   Мне это кажется похожим на то, как если бы, персонажи из компьютерной игры sims (вдруг обретшие сознание) начали бы отстаивать реальность нарисованных кирпичей на том основании, что они их больно стукают.
*Есть эти кирпичи. Существуют и действительно больно стукают, но исключительно для персонажей этой игры.* Понимаете? Это не просто кирпичи, это кирпичи_для_симов.



> У всех разное восприятие - но свойства мира одинаковы.


Да чего это я вправду только о себе да о себе... Пора и других послушать 6)
Обоснуйте. Что за свойства? Твердость, форма, цвет, гравитационное поле? Перечислите пожалуйста.



> Глухие не слышат звуков - но это не значит что звуков нет в природе. Для глухого их нет. А в реальности они есть.


Хоть и не на мою фразу реплика, но отвечу:
Да нет нехрена в реальности.  :Smilie:   Звук существует только в обьекте его обнаруживающим, а не сам по себе. Понятие звука бессмысленно без органа (прибора) его фиксирующего, также как понятие добра бессмысленно без понятия зла. Также как день бессмысслено выделять если нет ночи и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Илия (16.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, а что такое "формы существуют"? Что такое "в реальности они есть"?

Это вопрос к правильному пониманию слов "существуют" и "реальность". Вы же не полагаете, что эти слова некая данность, непоколебимая и безусловная? 

Существование - значит наделенность сутью, иначе говоря - наделенность каким-то значением, значимостью. 

Это вопрос к тому, как представляется устройство чего либо из чего либо. Но познание зависит от замысла. От цели. То есть, наделение сути происходит обусловленно.

Говорить, что "формы существуют" - все равно, что говорить "масло маслянное". Разумеется форумы существуют  :Smilie:  
То же касается и реальности. Реал - значит вещь. Реальность - это вещность, объектность.

Ну, конечно же, в реальности есть звуки. Именно поэтому звуки и называются реальностью. Однако, где эта реальность? Эта реальность есть общее для многих поколений существ сознание. Генетически предопределенный диапазон восприятия, социально предопределенный диапазон значимостей (существенных для выживания).

Привязанность к реальности, к существованию и определяет бытие в мире форм. 

Считать реальность, существование данностью, чем-то самообусловленным - заблуждение.

----------


## Топпер

> Как это связано с пятью скандхами?


ккхандхи - это дхаммы сгруппированные в пять групп для удобства классификации. Ккхандхи, как самостоятельные объекты не существуют.



> И что тогда такое ум?


Винньяна. Одна из дхамм.
Вообще, почитайте о дхаммах. Тогда многие вопросы отпадут.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять "увидите".   Мне это кажется похожим на то, как если бы, персонажи из компьютерной игры sims (вдруг обретшие сознание) начали бы отстаивать реальность нарисованных кирпичей на том основании, что они их больно стукают.
> *Есть эти кирпичи. Существуют и действительно больно стукают, но исключительно для персонажей этой игры.* Понимаете? Это не просто кирпичи, это кирпичи_для_симов.
> 
> Да чего это я вправду только о себе да о себе... Пора и других послушать 6)
> Обоснуйте. Что за свойства? Твердость, форма, цвет, гравитационное поле? Перечислите пожалуйста.
> 
> Хоть и не на мою фразу реплика, но отвечу:
> Да нет нехрена в реальности.   Звук существует только в обьекте его обнаруживающим, а не сам по себе. Понятие звука бессмысленно без органа (прибора) его фиксирующего, также как понятие добра бессмысленно без понятия зла. Также как день бессмысслено выделять если нет ночи и т.д. и т.п.


Echo, отчего же, в реальности как раз все это и есть. Иначе говоря, совокупности феноменов и названы реальностью.

Вопрос заключается в том, что реальность не имеет устройства. То есть нет объектов реальности, обладающих какими-либо свойствами. Есть только феномены, проявляющие реальность как есть. Отбирая из феноменов значимые (т.е. игнорируя незначимые) живые существа воображают мироустройство, определяя внеобъектные качества, далее локализуя в пространстве и времени проявления этих качеств, далее, именуя локальности, далее отождествляя проявления качеств с локализованными формами.

Следует понимать в данном случае, что о живых существах тут идет речь как о видах и даже классах, о значительных популяциях, существующих во многих поколениях, поддерживая существование в определенных формах и не заботясь о поддержании существования в других формах, а так же противодействуя существованию в третьих формах. 

На уровне индивидуального "я" глаза, уши, нос, язык, тело, ум воспринимаются как данность, вне причин их происхождения. 
Преодоление ограниченности восприятия "я" как придатка этих скандх, осознавая "пуповину" генетической сущности и пуповину психологической сущности, ведущие в предыдущие поколения, самость пяти скандх перестает быть незыблемой.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть наше тело в его строении, с его особенностями, в т.ч. специфическими способностями восприятия не есть результат накопленной кармы? так надо понимать?


Результат в том смысле, что тело соответствует камме. Но не сама камма творит тело. Творят тело родители.



> Нет, это неверно.


Это вы не со мной спорите. С Буддой. Это он говорил про пять ниям. И камманияма - частный случай Дхамманиямы.



> Закон кармы универсален и его действие распространяется на все обусловленные дхармы. Нирвана "опирается" на необусловленные дхармы - "пространство и два прекращения".


Вот потому, как его действия распространяются *только на* обусловленные дхаммы, это и показывает его частный характер.
В Тхераваде, кстати только одна необусловленная дхамма - ниббана.



> Но в потоке обусловленных дхарм есть одна, не связанная с аффектами; это истина Пути. Благодаря ей и осуществляется выход из сансары.


Это у вайбхашиков.



> В махаяне дискурс на эту тему был бы несколько сложнее, но упрощая можно описать и так. А вообще-то для полноты в описание должен быть включен принцип тождества сансары и нирваны.


можете не упрощать. я всё-таки из махаяны пришёл. Правда почти всё уже забыл, но кое-что ещё помню. Проблема в том, что для меня это ни тогда не было убедительно ни, тем более, сейчас.




> Я не вижу в этом отрывке и опровержения моиего взгляда.
> Землетрясение не имеет независимого самобытия, но его проявление в качестве землетрясения для каждого данного существа есть результат его кармы.


Вы не привели мне никаких слов Будды на этот счёт. Но то, что привё я - отвергаете. Ещё раз повторюсь: в цитате ничего нет насчёт того, что это происходит из-за каммы ЖС. А вот про то, что земля трясётся от ветров - есть.

----------


## До

> Радха, эт*и* желание, страсть, влечение, тяга к формам ... чувствам ... восприятиям ... волевым формациям ... сознанию, к которым есть привязанность и основательная привязанность, таким образом мог*ут* быть назва*ны* "существом"
> 			
> 		
> 
> И тут я имел в виду то же самое. Что покуда все это есть, есть и существо, и таким образом это может быть названо существом.


"_Могут быть названы 'существом'_" согласовано по множественному числу с "_эти_" (желание, страсть, влечение и т.д.). Тоесть относятся, (в том, что вы написали), к желанию, и страсти, и т.п., а не к человеку (_one_), которого вы вообще не упомянули. Как понять, что вы это (то, что я написал) имели ввиду?

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте начнем с договоренности относительно терминов. Что в вашем понимании означают "реальность" и "иллюзия"?


Иллюзия то, что не имеет никакого бытия. Например иллюзия того, что у вас по плечу скачет белочка.
Реальность то, что обладает независимым "бытием". Подчеркну, что в данный термин я не вкладывают понятие субстанциональности этого независимого "бытия". И даже не говорю о форме  его существования. Поэтому пишу в кавычках.




> За неимением ничего другого могу лишь предположить, что это было актуально для товарища Сиваки. А поскольку воззрение распространенное, то есть можно считать Сиваку собирательным образом, то это и закрепилось в виде сутры


А зачем делать такие сложные предположения. Получается, что вы не верите Будде. Он вполне конкретно написал. Эти слова даже не требуют интерпретации.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вопрос к сторонникам идеи того, что всё что мы видим - результат каммы и, что каждое ЖС воспринимает мир полностью не таким, как другие: "то, что для рыбы - дом, для богов - поток нектара, для петтов - поток нечистот, для людей - река"

Вот у меня один глаз видит со смещением в зелёную сторону, а второй в красную. Вопрос: какой же из двух глаз обладает правильным "каммическим видением"?  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Оба бесстыже врут  :Smilie:  Доверяйте сердцу

----------


## Топпер

> Вы их и не видели именно потому что для вас дерево твердое, а для них нет.
> Вот когда для вас дерево будет твердое и жидкое одновременно но не вперемешку, тогда вы и их будете видеть.


В Каноне есть случаи когда простые люди (не святые, не обладающие чистым видением) видели яккхов и дэвов. Поэтому аргумент насчёт нечистого видения не очень подходит.

----------


## Zom

> Да чего это я вправду только о себе да о себе... Пора и других послушать 6)
> Обоснуйте. Что за свойства? Твердость, форма, цвет, гравитационное поле? Перечислите пожалуйста.


Давайте возьмём хотя бы минимум - существуют четыре "больших элемента" - огонь, ветер, вода, земля (в кавычках, естественно). Всё это детально изложено в Абхидхамме, которая представляет собой изложение не условной, а абсолютной реальности (т.е. окончательной). Есть сутты, где Будда сам говорит о наличии этих элементов. Все эти вещи познаются как раз теми, у кого "чистое видение" и ясный мощный ум (совершенное самадхи). Разумеется, всё это существует во взаимосвязи, но в то же самое время, всё это реально. Т.е. материя реально, на самом деле, абсолютно, несёт в себе эти четыре качества, которые, естественно, изменяются, обуславливая друг друга, но непременно имеются такими какие они есть - твёрдость как твёрдость, движение как движение, сцепление как сцепление.. Вот эти вещи Будда (и архаты) рассмотрели, познали, определили - и подробно всё это изложили в Абхидхамме. 

Ещё раз отмечу, что в материи эти элементы, эти свойства, существуют во взаимосвязи, а не как-то отдельно. Так, например, в камне больше элемента твёрдости и меньше элемента движения. В воде больше элемента сцепления, чем иных элементов, и так далее. И если у вас чистое видение, ясное восприятие, не искажённое - вы можете это увидеть гораздо чётче, чем сейчас. Если у вас сильно загрязнённое видение (пример с наркоманом) - то вы увидите это менее чётко, будете путаться, реальность будет от вас уплывать.




> Хоть и не на мою фразу реплика, но отвечу:
> Да нет нехрена в реальности.  Звук существует только в обьекте его обнаруживающим, а не сам по себе. Понятие звука бессмысленно без органа (прибора) его фиксирующего, также как понятие добра бессмысленно без понятия зла.


Звук представляет собой искажение материи - т.е. это волны, распространяющиеся в определенной среде. Создаётся звук каким образом? Что-то ударяется обо что-то, это создаёт звуковую волну. Воспринимаете вы это, или нет - звуку совершенно безразлично - он прекрасно "функционирует" и без вас, и без приборов. Вы или сами, или с помощью приборов можете зафиксировать звук, измерить его, отметить. Но сама эта регистрация никак не влияет на появление звука - он появляется совершенно по иным причинам. Вообщем-то это очевидные вещи, и мне честно говоря даже смешно об этом спорить -))

----------


## Echo

> Echo, отчего же, в реальности как раз все это и есть. Иначе говоря, совокупности феноменов и названы реальностью.


Zom  под реальностью подразумевал нечто за восприятием я от этого и оттолкнулся.




> Иллюзия то, что не имеет никакого бытия.


Непонял, а откудаж тогда нам о ней известно? Если вообразили, то она имеет бытие в уме (ментальном восприятии).



> Реальность то, что обладает независимым "бытием".


Не понял, можно поподробней? Что значит независимое и вместе с тем не субстанциональное бытие?



> А зачем делать такие сложные предположения. Получается, что вы не верите Будде. Он вполне конкретно написал. Эти слова даже не требуют интерпретации.


Ну потому что в другой сутре Будда призывал самим разобраться и проверить, вот и разбираемся.
Еще потому, что это не Будда сказал, а кто-то там "так услышал".
Ну и потому что всегда надо учитывать контекст ибо все относительно.




> Вот у меня один глаз видит со смещением в зелёную сторону, а второй в красную. Вопрос: какой же из двух глаз обладает правильным "каммическим видением"?


Это кстати, больше к вам вопрос, ведь вы подразумеваете наличие какого-то правильного видения.

----------


## Zom

> Вот у меня один глаз видит со смещением в зелёную сторону, а второй в красную. Вопрос: какой же из двух глаз обладает правильным "каммическим видением"?


А у вас просто смешались два кармических потока -) 
Существа же как такового нет, а коллективная карма есть. Вот и смешалось два потока, создав один "мини-коллективный" -)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Результат в том смысле, что тело соответствует камме. Но не сама камма творит тело. *Творят тело родители*.


Это примерно то же, что утверждать, будто тепло огня "творит" тот, кто зажег спичку.




> Это вы не со мной спорите. С Буддой. Это он говорил про пять ниям. И камманияма - частный случай Дхамманиямы.


Вообще, выявляется очень интересный для меня момент. Я до сих пор никогда не беседовал с тхеравадинами, а оказывается тут такие расхождения.
Как разрешается эта коллизия, я не знаю, но думаю, что как-то решается. Наверняка и Нагарджуна и Чандракирти знали сутры, которые Вы приводите, но тем не менее видели основания для своей точки зрения. Так что и мне нет нужды от нее отказываться.




> Вот потому, как его действия распространяются *только на* обусловленные дхаммы, это и показывает его частный характер.
> В Тхераваде, кстати только одна необусловленная дхамма - ниббана.


Нет, не показывает. Необусловленная дхарма "пространство" - это, по сути, пустота, но не вакуум, а шунья. Там нет явленного, а значит нет и иллюзии (пока мы ее не концептуализировали, но тогда вступит в силу утверждение "сама пустота пустотна").
А все явленное взаимозависимо согласно карме, и значит полностью иллюзорно.




> можете не упрощать. я всё-таки из махаяны пришёл. Правда почти всё уже забыл, но кое-что ещё помню.


У каждого своя карма.

"Тихо, тихо ползи, улитка,
По склону великого Фудзи,
Вверх, до самых высот".




> Вы не привели мне никаких слов Будды на этот счёт.


Все, на что я мог бы сослаться, не включено в Ваш Канон.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Звук представляет собой искажение материи - т.е. это волны, распространяющиеся в определенной среде. Создаётся звук каким образом? Что-то ударяется обо что-то, это создаёт звуковую волну.


А мне казалось, что в традиционном буддизме совершенно иное представление о происхождении и сущности звука. Какой у Вас интересный синтез буддизма с материализмом получается.

Хотя если предположить, что Будда был не в курсе атомистической теории...
Да и Энштейн с Бором покруче будут....

----------

Echo (15.04.2009), Fritz (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ещё раз отмечу, что в материи эти элементы, эти свойства, существуют во взаимосвязи, а не как-то отдельно. Так, например, в камне больше элемента твёрдости и меньше элемента движения. В воде больше элемента сцепления, чем иных элементов, и так далее. И если у вас чистое видение, ясное восприятие, не искажённое - вы можете это увидеть гораздо чётче, чем сейчас. Если у вас сильно загрязнённое видение (пример с наркоманом) - то вы увидите это менее чётко, будете путаться, реальность будет от вас уплывать.


Если же мы говорим о проявлении иддхи Буддой и Архатами (например, хождения по воде), то происходило это не по причине иного видения, а по причине включения дополнительных законов, которые могут противостоять физическим. Как, например, законы аэродинамики способны поднять самолёт в воздух вопреки закону тяготения.

----------

Zom (15.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Непонял, а откудаж тогда нам о ней известно? Если вообразили, то она имеет бытие в уме (ментальном восприятии).


Из личного опыта (это, кстати, обсуждается у Дхармакирти). Когда ваш опыт видения белочки на плече вступает в противоречие с опытом других людей и с вашим последующим опытом зрения и тактильных и иных ощущений, вы делаете умозаключение о том, что белочка на плече - галлюцинация.



> Не понял, можно поподробней? Что значит независимое и вместе с тем не субстанциональное бытие?


Например внешний мир в материалистическом понимании. Он обладает неким независимым бытием. Но даже с материалистической т.з. он лишён субстанциональности т.е. неких неделимых первоатомов.



> Ну потому что в другой сутре Будда призывал самим разобраться и проверить, вот и разбираемся.
> Еще потому, что это не Будда сказал, а кто-то там "так услышал".
> Ну и потому что всегда надо учитывать контекст ибо все относительно.


Конечно, лучше было бы послушать кого-либо из монахов, знатоков Сутанты и Абхидхаммы.



> Это кстати, больше к вам вопрос, ведь вы подразумеваете наличие какого-то правильного видения.


Я? вы что то путаете. Я подразумевал, что за моим восприятием, например, белого листа бумаги (которое у двух глаз разное) стоит некий "идеальный лист" (к кавычках естественно), который приводит к возникновению восприятия.

----------


## Топпер

> А у вас просто смешались два кармических потока -) 
> Существа же как такового нет, а коллективная карма есть. Вот и смешалось два потока, создав один "мини-коллективный" -)))


Сейчас мы договоримся до любимой эзотерической сказки о том, что в нас смешивается камма папы и мамы  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (15.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все, на что я мог бы сослаться, не включено в Ваш Канон.


Думаю, что все же включено  :Smilie:  Просто не делается акцента, в той степени, какой сделан в шастрах Махаяны

----------

Сергей Хос (15.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, реальность иллюзии заключается в ее вполне чувственном восприятии. То есть она воспринимается так же, как и реальность. Поэтому и говорится, что реальность подобна иллюзии. 

Более того, сам феномен воображения (иллюзии) имеет определяющее значение для способности вообще что-либо воспринимать объектно. Это как взаимное притяжение образа в памяти с образом в текущем восприятии

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> ккхандхи - это дхаммы сгруппированные в пять групп для удобства классификации. Ккхандхи, как самостоятельные объекты не существуют.
> 
> Винньяна. Одна из дхамм.
> Вообще, почитайте о дхаммах. Тогда многие вопросы отпадут.


Посоветуйте пожалуйста что почитать?

----------


## Echo

> Ещё раз отмечу, что в материи эти элементы, эти свойства, существуют во взаимосвязи, а не как-то отдельно.


Так вот если они существуют во взаимосвязи это означают что они не существуют сами по себе. Как схождение причин и условий. Вы не понимаете как из это делается вывод об их пустотности в силу взаимозависимости или что?
Снова повторю один из любимых мною коанов:
"Куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь?"
В этом коане как раз и проиллюстрировано единство пустоты и взаимозависимости.
Ответ: никуда не девается ибо его никогда и не было.
Кулак это наименование комплексу причин и условий на время сошедшихся в определенном месте. Чтобы ему быть, ему необходимо обладать собственной независимой сутью из коей он и черпал бы свое бытие.





> Звук представляет собой искажение материи - т.е. это волны, распространяющиеся в определенной среде. Создаётся звук каким образом? Что-то ударяется обо что-то, это создаёт звуковую волну. Воспринимаете вы это, или нет - звуку совершенно безразлично - он прекрасно "функционирует" и без вас, и без приборов. Вы или сами, или с помощью приборов можете зафиксировать звук, измерить его, отметить. Но сама эта регистрация никак не влияет на появление звука - он появляется совершенно по иным причинам. Вообщем-то это очевидные вещи, и мне честно говоря даже смешно об этом спорить -))


Мне вот тоже смешно обьяснять очевидные для меня вещи, а еще очень лень разжевывать, ну да по чуть-чуть :Wink: 
Конечно соблазнительно просто отмахнуться чем-то вроде:
"Откуда вы знаете о звуке и о том что ему там "все равно"? Из восприятия и ниоткуда больше." Но я вам уже указывал на этот парадокс, вы это уже проигнорировали. 
Тогда иначе, по простому:
Звук - это уже результат интерпретации (восприятия). Интерпретации больше в программистском смысле, чем в общепринятом. Этот момент очень важен, если он не понят, дальше неясности будут только множиться. (Вам знакома прессупозиция НЛП за авторством Коржибского: "Карта - не территория", кстати?)
Другими словами, звук - это интерпретация сделанная (по очереди) сначала ухом, затем умом. Звуковые волны - это интерпретация сделанная сначала прибором, затем зрением и снова умом. Я понятно излагаю?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Посоветуйте пожалуйста что почитать?


http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt20.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/govin01/index.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/pjati01/index.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/shchb01/index.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/erosrud/index.htm

----------

Богдан Б (29.08.2012), Юндрун Топден (15.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Другими словами, звук - это интерпретация сделанная (по очереди) сначала ухом, затем умом. Звуковые волны - это интерпретация сделанная сначала прибором, затем зрением и снова умом. Я понятно излагаю?


Понятно конечно излагаете. Но почему-то никак не хотите брать во внимание тот факт, что предметы успешно влияют друг на друга ВНЕ зависимости от того, познаёте вы их, или не познаёте. Это подтверждается тем фактом, что вы можете видеть изначальное положение (взаимодействие) объектов, а затем их последующее положение (взаимодействие) - без вашего обязательного наблюдения их промежуточного (между этими моментами) функционирования/взаимодействия.

Т.е. вы смотрите - и для вас есть только момент A и момент N. В остальные моменты вы были несведущи о том, что происходит и происходит ли вообще. Однако между A и N изменения ещё как происходили, хотя вы этого вообще никак не воспринимали, не знали, не видели, не познавали, не чувствовали и т.д. У вас же совершенно какая-то чудесная теория о том, что если вы что-то не познаёте, то оно не может изменяться и функционировать, ибо не обладает никакими качествами.. и этого вообще нет. Простите, но абсурд -)

----------


## Won Soeng

Echo 


> "Куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь?"


Вы дали анализ коана  :Smilie:  Это называется интеллектуальный дзен. Покажите кулак в ответ. Это реализация ответа. Коаны не призваны что-либо объяснять  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (15.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Совсем наоборот: все пять скандх кармически обусловлены, а потому подбны иллюзии, не субстанциональны.





> А все явленное взаимозависимо согласно карме, и значит полностью иллюзорно.


Сергей. Простой Вам вопрос. Отчего зависит камма в Вашей теории? Если же она зависит от поступков, то все предопределено. Камма замыкается сама на себе и получаем субстанциональность. Не получается у Вас тут "шуньи". Шунья, это когда камма обусловлена тем, что не зависит от воли. Я же приводил определение санкхары (в словаре), которая обуславливает все феномены мира - по сути сансару. И камма это лишь ее "расслоение".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тоесть относятся, (в том, что вы написали), к желанию, и страсти, и т.п., а не к человеку (_one_), которого вы вообще не упомянули. Как понять, что вы это (то, что я написал) имели ввиду?


Так и понимать, что пока есть влечение, есть и становление и рождение (существо). Или за влечениями Вы подразумеваете кого-то, кто влечется?

----------


## Топпер

> Посоветуйте пожалуйста что почитать?


Сергей Хос привёл ссылки. Почитайте по ним Розенберга. Во вторую очередь Щербатского. Остальное более второстепенно и можно не читать.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.04.2009), Юндрун Топден (15.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> В Каноне есть случаи когда простые люди (не святые, не обладающие чистым видением) видели яккхов и дэвов. Поэтому аргумент насчёт нечистого видения не очень подходит.


Я имела ввиду не нечистое и чистое видения, я имела ввиду что они ( человек и не человек)  существуют в разных измерениях в силу кармы.
А " измерение" создано кармическим видением. Если обрести кармическое видение асура, то будешь видеть асуров и будешь воспринимать явления так, как их воспринимают асуры, например.

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый.



> Это примерно то же, что утверждать, будто тепло огня "творит" тот, кто зажег спичку.


Совершенно верно. Для зажжения спички нужны, грубо говоря, два условия: 
1.Внутренние - заключённые в химическом составе плюс наличие кислорода
2.Внешние - человек или устройстово, которое произведёт чиркание о коробок. 
И без первого и без второго огня не будет. Также и с живым существом. Для его воплощения нужны трое: отец, мать и гандхабба (точнее камма гандхаббы). И отвечать за его воплощение будут два закона:  камма нияма и биджа нияма



> Вообще, выявляется очень интересный для меня момент. Я до сих пор никогда не беседовал с тхеравадинами, а оказывается тут такие расхождения.


я поэтому никогда и не скрывал своего мнения на этот счёт: Махаяна и Тхеравада - это, по сути, разные религии, хотя 4 БИ и Восьмеричный Путь есть в обеих.



> Как разрешается эта коллизия, я не знаю, но думаю, что как-то решается. Наверняка и Нагарджуна и Чандракирти знали сутры, которые Вы приводите, но тем не менее видели основания для своей точки зрения. Так что и мне нет нужды от нее отказываться.


Они уже базировались на Праджняпарамите т.е. на новых сутрах. Здесь вопрос лежин в области веры, а не логики. Я, пока читал Цзонкапу, Дхармакирти, пока слушал лекции по луригу, тоже думал, что 
Марксистско-ленинская философия флософия мадхъямаки - высшая в Буддизме. Но, как вы можете видеть даже на форуме, это совершенно не очевидно.



> Нет, не показывает. Необусловленная дхарма "пространство" - это, по сути, пустота, но не вакуум, а шунья


Напомню, что в Тхераваде нет такой необусловленной дхаммы "пространство"



> А все явленное взаимозависимо согласно карме, и значит полностью иллюзорно.


уже и я и Иван приводили вам ссылку на сутту в которой Будда ясно и чётко говорит, что не всё есть продукт каммы.
"полностью иллюзорно" - ещё не означает, что это вообще не существует ни в каком виде. Изображение на экране телевизора - "иллюзорно", но это не значит, что мы не можем пользоваться телевидением.



> "Тихо, тихо ползи, улитка,
> По склону великого Фудзи,
> Вверх, до самых высот".


Вот это уже чистая вера представителей махаяны   :Smilie: 



> Все, на что я мог бы сослаться, не включено в Ваш Канон.


Совершенно верно. Мы можем либо опираться на авторитетное свидетельство, если оба стоим на одной религиозной платформе. В случае данного спора - это только Палийский Канон, которые мы оба признаём словом Будды.
Либо на опыт. Но концепция несуществования внешнего мира входит в прямое противоречие с повседневным опытом.




> А мне казалось, что в традиционном буддизме совершенно иное представление о происхождении и сущности звука. Какой у Вас интересный синтез буддизма с материализмом получается.


А Тхеравада материалистична и реалистична. Это уже позже стали подвергать сомнениям реальность внешнего мира.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Zom (16.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, реальность иллюзии заключается в ее вполне чувственном восприятии. То есть она воспринимается так же, как и реальность. Поэтому и говорится, что реальность подобна иллюзии.


Согласен с вами. Именно "*подобна* иллюзии", а не "*является* иллюзией". У нас многие буддисты почему то об этом нюансе забывают, превраща Буддизм в солипсизм.



> Более того, сам феномен воображения (иллюзии) имеет определяющее значение для способности вообще что-либо воспринимать объектно. Это как взаимное притяжение образа в памяти с образом в текущем восприятии


Конечно. Например, при восприятии трёхмерных объектов, которые мы не можем видеть одновременно со всех сторон.

----------

Tong Po (16.04.2009), Won Soeng (15.04.2009), Zom (16.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я имела ввиду не нечистое и чистое видения, я имела ввиду что они существуют в разных измерениях в силу кармы.


Трудно не согласится.



> А " измерение" создано кармическим видением. Если обрести кармическое видение асура, то будешь видеть асуров и будешь воспринимать явления так, как их воспринимают асуры, например.


А вот с этим можно поспорить. 
Видение их, действительно будет отличатся. Но это не значит, что это видение создаёт "внешний мир". Другми словами это не значит, что видение рыбы или человека создаёт реку в виде воды, а видение голодного духа создаёт ту же реку в виде мочи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей. Простой Вам вопрос. Отчего зависит камма в Вашей теории?


В конечном счете - от неведения.
Это первый фактор, порождающий карму.

Как говорится в вашем Каноне:

камма – это поле, сознание – семя, а вожделение – влага

И вот какой интересный я нашел комментарий:

Это не просто внешний вид, что обычно понимается под нама-рупой, но *образ, который отражается сознанием как его объект. Следовательно, причиной возникновения и роста нама-рупы является семя сознания*. Семя сознания прорастает на поле каммы, увлажненном вожделением. Побеги – это группы, элементы, опоры. Прекращение сознания есть ничто иное, как ниббана.

Некоторые полагают, что прекращение сознания происходит у арахантов только в момент париниббаны, то есть, в конце их жизни. Но это абсолютно не верно.
...
Так называемое прекращение сознания здесь имеет более глубокий смысл. Это прекращение *сконструированного сознания, abhisamkhata viññana. Опыт прекращения сознания у араханта – это в то же время и прекращение имя-формы*.

А Zoom с Топпером тут меня пытаются убедить, что нирвана в Тхераваде - это прекращение сознания "вообще".

Но и в Махаяне (так же, как и в вышеприведенном отрывке) говорится о том, что Пробуждение - это не прекращение сознания, а устранение неведения, пребывание в неконструированном сознании. Этим, соответственно, прекращается и карма.

Чем больше читаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что Тхеравада как-бы недоговаривает что-то такое, о чем в Махаяне сказано ясно и открыто.

----------

Tong Po (16.04.2009), Гьямцо (16.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А Zoom с Топпером тут меня пытаются убедить, что нирвана в Тхераваде - это прекращение сознания "вообще".


В Париниббане шести видов сознания нет, ибо сознание зависит от контакта и индрий.

Чей, кстати, коментарий?



> Но и в Махаяне (так же, как и в вышеприведенном отрывке) говорится о том, что Пробуждение - это не прекращение сознания, а устранение неведения, пребывание в неконструированном сознании. Этим, соответственно, прекращается и карма.


И в Тхераваде тоже самое говорится: Саупадисесаниббана достигается прекращением неведения. А вот Париниббана наступает в момент окончания жизни тела. Т.к. влечений, обусловленных неведением, более нет, нет и нового тела. Нет нового тела - нет нама-рупы, нет контакта, соответственно нет шести видов сознания.



> Чем больше читаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что Тхеравада как-бы недоговаривает что-то такое, о чем в Махаяне сказано ясно и открыто.


я тоже так считаю. И это - великое благо. Ибо то, что почитается за договаривание, есть не что иное, как диттхи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вечер добрый.


Приветствую, Топпер. Рад продолжению нашей беседы.




> Напомню, что в Тхераваде нет такой необусловленной дхаммы "пространство"


Извиняюсь, Васубандху меня попутал.




> "полностью иллюзорно" - ещё не означает, что это вообще не существует ни в каком виде. Изображение на экране телевизора - "иллюзорно", но это не значит, что мы не можем пользоваться телевидением.


Топпер, я не путаю эти вещи. У нас учат: "Видимость существует подобно иллюзии".
"Докапываясь" до реальности мы обнаруживаем пустоту.

   Если полностью понять, что всё возникающее [в сфере восприятия] есть результат схватывания посредством концептуального мышления, сама собой явится абсолютная реальность дхармадхату; установив (поместив) в ней своё осознание, однонаправленно пребывай в медитативном равновесии.
   Явленное не затмевает пустоту, пустота не прерывает [потока] явлений; так возникает превосходный путь прямого видения единства пустоты и зависимого возникновения.




> Либо на опыт. Но концепция несуществования внешнего мира входит в прямое противоречие с повседневным опытом.


Никто и не говорит о несуществовании. А знание иллюзорности - результат анализа и прямого йогического восприятия.




> А Тхеравада материалистична и реалистична. Это уже позже стали подвергать сомнениям реальность внешнего мира.


Нифига себе "материалистична", если
причиной возникновения и роста нама-рупы является семя сознания

----------


## Топпер

> Извиняюсь, Васубандху меня попутал.


Да, с Тхеравадой у Вайбхашики много общего. Но много и принципиальных различий.



> Топпер, я не путаю эти вещи. У нас учат: "Видимость существует подобно иллюзии".


я согласен, что "*подобно* иллюзии". Но подобие не предпологает идентичность.



> Если полностью понять, что всё возникающее [в сфере восприятия] есть результат схватывания посредством концептуального мышления, сама собой явится абсолютная реальность дхармадхату;


Наконец добрались  :Smilie: 
Дхармадхату, по сути, и есть "подкладка".



> Никто и не говорит о несуществовании. А знание иллюзорности - результат анализа и прямого йогического восприятия.


А меня в теме убеждают, что "внешнего мира" не "существует"  :Smilie: 



> Нифига себе "материалистична", если
> причиной возникновения и роста нама-рупы является семя сознания


По сравнению со школами Махаяны, конечно.
Остальное правильно, по Патиччасамуппаде.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В конечном счете - от неведения.
> Это первый фактор, порождающий карму.
> 
> Как говорится в вашем Каноне:
> 
> камма – это поле, сознание – семя, а вожделение – влага


Все правильно, но и камма и неведение уже подразумевают существо. Ни камма, ни неведение не находятся где-то "кусками". Они уже в существе. Они не могут существовать "до" существа. Иначе существа имеют начало.




> Так называемое прекращение сознания здесь имеет более глубокий смысл. Это прекращение *сконструированного сознания, abhisamkhata viññana. Опыт прекращения сознания у араханта – это в то же время и прекращение имя-формы*.[/COLOR]


После прекращения 6 сознаний не остается ничего сконструированного. Там только Ниббана - неконструированный элемент. Такая абстракция дает свободу игре слов. Отсутствие конструированного сознания можно назвать непроявленным сознанием. И действительно Будда иногда употребляет этот термин, когда отвечает на вопросы о том, где не находят опоры 4 элемента и вообще что бы то ни было. Ведь что-то ответить он должен.




> А Zoom с Топпером тут меня пытаются убедить, что нирвана в Тхераваде - это прекращение сознания "вообще".


И правильно говорят. Всего конструированного. А в неконструированном (Ниббане) нет ничего отдельного. Ее даже "элементом" можно только с натяжкой назвать, потому что это не "одно". Одно - обусловленно.




> Но и в Махаяне (так же, как и в вышеприведенном отрывке) говорится о том, что Пробуждение - это не прекращение сознания, а устранение неведения, пребывание в неконструированном сознании. Этим, соответственно, прекращается и карма.


... и рождения, и кхандхи не конструируются, сколько бы сострадания не было явлено при жизни Араханта.




> Чем больше читаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что Тхеравада как-бы недоговаривает что-то такое, о чем в Махаяне сказано ясно и открыто.


Если бы Махаяна на этом останавливалась (на "непроявленном сознании"), тогда бы и разговора не было. Но ведь она постулирует вечное пребывание в сансаре на благо всех, или что сансара это и есть Ниббана, и что Будда всех обманул, что он в Париниббане, и даже деятельную Ниббану постулируют, и пр.

----------

Zom (16.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А вот с этим можно поспорить. 
> Видение их, действительно будет отличатся. Но это не значит, что это видение создаёт "внешний мир". Другми словами это не значит, что видение рыбы или человека создаёт реку в виде воды, а видение голодного духа создаёт ту же реку в виде мочи.


Я тут не могу ответить уверенно, поскольку вопрос о пяти первоэлементах как то завис у меня на некоторой стадии и пока не ясен мне до конца.
Пока же я думаю так, что к примеру вода , как первоэлемент, не создана кармой какого-то существа.
так же не создано кармой то, что в каком-то месте пространства перволементы проявляются в каких-то сочетаниях и взаимодействуют друг с другом. Это подчиняется закону причины и следствия, но не создается кармой существ.

( То есть ( отступление такое ) теория о возмездии и каре господней не действует тут, и человек своими действиями не порождает внешний мир. Не вызывает дождь, снег, не производит Землю, но своими действиями он влияет на внешний мир и содает причинно следственные связи безусловно ))

И так получаем что кармой создано то, как происходящее в данной точке пространства, взаимодействие элементов воспринимается.
не как оно проявляется, а как оно воспринимается. А то как оно проявляется создано частично ( а может и вовсе нет )

И вот я думаю, что такие свойства как твердость, например, или материальность, это результат восприятия, а не проявления.
А такие свойства как способность собирать, связывать - это свойство перволемента вода, например. Но влажность воды это результат восприятия, а не свойство первоэлемента.

Это мое незаконченное имхо. Я пока не разобралась более менее сэтим ещё. Так что я извиняюсь если что.

И так же мне кажется что оппоненты под кармой подразумевают не совсем тоже что и вы.
Мне кажется что под кармой подразумевают все сразу , и закон причины и следствия и карму.
было бы наверное не плохо дать определение кармы, тогда многое может быть прояснилось бы.
,?

----------


## До

> Тоесть относятся, (в том, что вы написали), к желанию, и страсти, и т.п., а не к человеку (one), которого вы вообще не упомянули. Как понять, что вы это (то, что я написал) имели ввиду?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так и понимать, что пока есть влечение, есть и становление и рождение (существо). Или за влечениями Вы подразумеваете кого-то, кто влечется?


Я предпочитаю понимать то, что написано. Вы написали, что _желания и др. названы существом_. В сутте такого *не* говорится.



> Радха, *эти* желание, страсть, влечение, тяга к формам ... чувствам ... восприятиям ... волевым формациям ... сознанию, к которым есть привязанность и основательная привязанность, таким образом *могут быть названы "существом*"


Вы различаете утверждения "_желания и др. называются существом_" и "_тот у кого есть желания и др. называется существом_"?




> "Ràdha, that desire, that lust, that delight, that craving in form ... feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness, with which one is attached and thoroughly attached to it, therefore is *one called a `being'*.

----------

Zom (16.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, с Тхеравадой у Вайбхашики много общего. Но много и принципиальных различий.


А кстати, два вопроса:
1. Вы писали, что в Тхераваде (в отличие от трактовки Васубандху) нет такой "необусловленной" дхаммы "пространство". А какие необусловленные дхаммы есть?
2. Первый элемент пратитьсамутпады - неведение. В Махаяне говорится о противоположном ему "ведении" - vidya (тиб. riga pa). Какой аналог этого термина в Тхераваде и если такая категория есть, как она включена в классификацию пяти скандх?




> Наконец добрались 
> Дхармадхату, по сути, и есть "подкладка".


Дхармадхату - это, по сути, и есть то самое "семя сознания", высеваемое на "поле каммы". Его можно считать "подкладкой" только в силу свойства, общего со всеми феноменами - пустотности. Но речь не идет ни о какой мнимой "субстанциональности".




> Чей, кстати, коментарий?


Посмотрите по ссылке, плз. И заодно скажите, насколько он аутентичен. А то опять ошибусь, как с Васубандху.




> А меня в теме убеждают, что "внешнего мира" не "существует"


Вас убеждают, что он не имеет подлинного и независимого самобытия, что все его проявления (дхаммы) полностью сконструированы умом согласно камме: семя ума, проростая на поле каммы, дает видимость дхамм внешнего мира, и в их основе невозможно обнаружить никакой подлинной, их собственной сути, а лишь пустоту.





> *Цитата СХ:*
> _Чем больше читаю, тем больше убеждаюсь, что Тхеравада как-бы недоговаривает что-то такое, о чем в Махаяне сказано ясно и открыто._ 
> 
> я тоже так считаю. И это - великое благо. Ибо то, что почитается за договаривание, есть не что иное, как диттхи.


А у меня впечатление такое что соотношение примерно как у арифметики с алгеброй.
Какие-нибудь "мнимые числа", которыми оперируют в алгебре - тоже "диттхи" с точки зрения арифметики. Хотя арифметика совершенно верна... в своей области.

----------

Echo (16.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Помогите разобраться что такое сознание живого существа, с точки зрения буддизма.


Возвращаясь к Вашему вопросу, можно сказать: сознание - это то, что Вы переживаете в себе как способность знать-понимать; в махаяне эта способность называется vidya. В сочетании с предшествующей кармой (высеваясь на поле каммы) это изначальное ведение прежде всего проявляет качество эгоцентрации, становясь своей противоположностью (неведение, avidya), и, "проростая", дает видимость независимо существующего "внешнего мира" (все дхаммы "сотворены" из разума - Дхаммапада).
Полное устранение avidya, достигаемое успокоением сознания "в самом себе" приводит к устранению пристрастия к видимостям, полному ведению и нирване.

С животными сложнее; у них, ИМХО, есть не все типы сознания, имеющиеся у человека. Но чтобы узнать, как видит мир животное, нужно либо стать животным, либо (что проще) достичь всеведения Будды.

----------


## Топпер

Утро доброе.



> А кстати, два вопроса:
> 1. Вы писали, что в Тхераваде (в отличие от трактовки Васубандху) нет такой "необусловленной" дхаммы "пространство". А какие необусловленные дхаммы есть?


Только одна дхамма - ниббана. Ни пространства, ни ниродхи, как отдельных необусловленных дхамм нет.



> 2. Первый элемент пратитьсамутпады - неведение. В Махаяне говорится о противоположном ему "ведении" - vidya (тиб. riga pa). Какой аналог этого термина в Тхераваде и если такая категория есть, как она включена в классификацию пяти скандх?


Видимо можно говорить о или паннье (амохе). Включена в нама.



> Дхармадхату - это, по сути, и есть то самое "семя сознания", высеваемое на "поле каммы". Его можно считать "подкладкой" только в силу свойства, общего со всеми феноменами - пустотности. Но речь не идет ни о какой мнимой "субстанциональности".


Не пойму, почему мне уже на протяжении тридцати листов упорно хотят приписать субстанциональность? Я нигде не говорил про субстанциональность и не подразумевал таковой. Не отрицание внешнего мира ещё не означает его субстанциональность.



> Посмотрите по ссылке, плз. И заодно скажите, насколько он аутентичен. А то опять ошибусь, как с Васубандху.


Это Ньянананда бхиккху. На форуме все хвалят эти лекции. В подфоруме Тхеравады даже собираются переводить весь цикл этих лекций.



> Вас убеждают, что он не имеет подлинного и независимого самобытия,что все его проявления (дхаммы) полностью сконструированы умом согласно камме: (семя ума, проростая на поле каммы, дает видимость) дхамм внешнего мира, и в их основе невозможно обнаружить никакой подлинной, их собственной сути, а лишь пустоту.


Каммически обусловленное восприятие (даже если мы примем такую т.з.) не означает того, что за эим обусловленным восприятием не лежит что-либо, помимо каммы. Как я уже писал: общность наших восприятий говори в пользу существования внешнего мира, независимого от нашей каммы.



> А у меня впечатление такое что соотношение примерно как у арифметики с алгеброй.
> Какие-нибудь "мнимые числа", которыми оперируют в алгебре - тоже "диттхи" с точки зрения арифметики. Хотя арифметика совершенно верна... в своей области.


Понятно.  
Христианам тоже кажется, что они усовершенствовали иудаизм.  :Smilie: 
Но таким усовершенствованиям несть числа. Католиков усовершенствовали протестанты, тех - мормоны и т.д. 
Пока, как вы заметили, сторонники усовершенствований призывают просто верить в эти усовершенствования ничем логичным это не подкрепляя.
Мне, например, гораздо легче поверить в реальность мира, нежели во всеобъемлемость закона каммы. Т.к. первое не вступает в противоречие ни с данными органов чувств, ни со словом Будды, ни требует дополнительной порции веры. Тогда, как второе противоречит данным органов чувст, слову Будды и требует поверить в ещё одну конструкцию.

----------

Fuerth (16.04.2009), Сергей Хос (16.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все правильно, но и камма и неведение уже подразумевают существо. Ни камма, ни неведение не находятся где-то "кусками". Они уже в существе. Они не могут существовать "до" существа. Иначе существа имеют начало.


А вот ненада тут метафизику разводить. Иначе я решу, что метафизика - последнее прибежище тхеравадина.
Буддизм не оперирует категориями "до" и "после" в их глобальном смысле.
Ежели уж постулировать безначальность сансары, то следует остановиться на утверждении о том, что "существа" и "неведение" - "вместерожденные" (в махаяне для этого есть даже специальный термин sahaja)




> И действительно Будда иногда употребляет этот термин, когда отвечает на вопросы о том, где не находят опоры 4 элемента и вообще что бы то ни было. Ведь что-то ответить он должен.


Будда отвечал на вопросы лишь для пользы живых существ, а не потому, что он что-то "должен". Про всякие там "до" и "после" в их глобальном смысле он МОЛЧАЛ.




> И правильно говорят. Всего конструированного. А в неконструированном (Ниббане) нет ничего отдельного. Ее даже "элементом" можно только с натяжкой назвать, потому что это не "одно". Одно - обусловленно.


Одно как единство и целостность = все. А множественность возникает как деление этой единицы.




> Если бы Махаяна на этом останавливалась (на "непроявленном сознании"), тогда бы и разговора не было. Но ведь она постулирует вечное пребывание в сансаре на благо всех, или что сансара это и есть Ниббана, и что Будда всех обманул, что он в Париниббане, и даже деятельную Ниббану постулируют, и пр.


Главное тут вот что: буддизм не занимается выяснением абстрактных метафизических вопросов, а предлагает конкретные методы освобождения; все слова имеют смысл только как служебные для этих методов.
И все махаянское "постулирование" служит для того же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видимо можно говорить о или паннье (амохе). Включена в нама.


Да, понятно. Если для Вас vidya = паннья, то здесь, наверное, очень ясно видно отличие тхеравады от махаяны.

В махаяне паннья = prajna - это аналитическое, рассудочное знание и само по себе оно недостаточно для преобразования сознания; когда результат рассмотрения (анализа) посредством праджни становится основой для созерцания, возникает недвойственное знание, vidya.

И амоха (gti mug med pa) - это прстое отсутствие незнания; например, обучение счету - тоже своего рода устранение амоха.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Да, понятно. Если для Вас vidya = паннья, то здесь, наверное, очень ясно видно отличие тхеравады от махаяны.
> 
> В махаяне паннья = prajna - это аналитическое, рассудочное знание и само по себе оно недостаточно для преобразования сознания; когда результат рассмотрения (анализа) посредством праджни становится основой для созерцания, возникает недвойственное знание, vidya.


Как это праджна=интуиция стала рассудочным знанием? Праджна как шестая парамита является преддверием достижения ДЖНАНЫ=10 парамиты и аттрибута Будды.

С первой страницы этой дискуссии произошла подмена или смешение сознания как виджнаны, явлющейся одной из 5 скандх и сознания как варианта перевода сантаны равного 5 скандхам и не очень удачно переводимого как поток сознания. Именно поток сознания угасает в конечной Нирване. Правда если у архата он угасает и на месте 5 скандх ничего не появляется то у махаяниста их место занимают 5 мудростей и с ними будда пребывает в миру или являет себя миру через эти очищенные 5 скандх .

Возможно будет интересно и полезно  привести цитату из Чандракирти с примечанием  Щербатского про разные типы Нирваны



«I. Отвергается хинаянистическая Нирвана.
По этом вопросу Нагарджуна говорит: 
I. Если все - шунья (относительно), то нет
Ни реального возникновения, ни реального уничтожения ,
Как тогда постигать Нирвану?
Через какое освобождение, через какое уничтожение?
В отношении этого Будда учил, что личности, которые живут чистой жизнью и посвящены в религию Будды, которые овладели знанием (онтологии, т.е.) элементов бытия, как об этом учит религия, могут достичь Нирваны двойного рода: Нирвану при жизни, (уничтожения) с некоторым остаточным субстратом и конечной Нирваны, уничтожения без остатка. Первая из них понимается как нечто достижимое совершенным освобождением от всякого ряда оскверняющих элементов (клеши), например, от иллюзии (скт. avidya), страсти (скт. rāgādi), и т. д. Субстрат - это то, что лежит под клешами (всеми этими оскверняющими факторами), он является (вкоренившимся инстинктом) привязанности к своей собственной жизни (скт. ātma-sneha) Слова «остаточный субстрат», таким образом, относятся к тому основанию нашей веры в подлинности личности (скт. ātma-prajñapati), которое представлено конечными элементами нашего земного бытия, распределяющимся по 5 различным группам. Остаток - это то, что остается. Субстрат остается в неполной Нирване. Он существует с остаточным субстратом, отсюда его название.
Что это, в чем еще остаток чувства личного?
Это Нирвана. Это остаток, состоящий из одних чистых элементов бытия, освобожденный от неведения (иллюзии) постоянной личности и других скрытых клеш, состояние, сравнимое с состоянием города, в котором уничтожены все преступные банды. Это Нирвана при жизни с некоторым остатком (чувства личности).
Нирвана, в которой отсутствует даже эти очищенные элементы, называется конечной Нирваной, Нирваной без какого-либо остатка (чувства личности), она безлична. Это состояние, сравнимое с состоянием разрушенного города, города, в котором после того, как все преступные банды были уничтожены, сам также был уничтожен. Об этой Нирване было сказано:
Тело  (рупа скандха) разрушилось,
Мысли (тиб. ьду шес =саджна-скандха) исчезли,
Все чувства  (ведана скандха) пропали,
Все энергии, (тиб. ьду бйед =санскара скандха) успокоились,
И сознание (тиб. рнам пар шес па (виджнана скандха)  угасло.
А также:
С еще живущим телом
Святой наслаждается некоторыми чувствами,
Но в Нирване уничтожается сознание (тиб. рнам шес кйи пхунг по = виджнана скандха),
Как свет, когда он угасает.
Эта безжизненная Нирвана, без какого-нибудь остатка, достигается путем угасания всех элементов жизни (скт. skadhānām nirodhāt).»
«Эти две Нирваны хорошо известны в европейской науке со времен Чайлдерса, - говорит Щербатской, – из них только вторая - действительная и конечная Нирвана. Чайлдерсом она определяется в соответствии с Палийской школой, как уничтожение всех скандх. Но классификация бытия как скандх не включает в себя (скт.) nirodha или (скт.) asamskŗta-dharma. Сарвастивадины и Вайбхашики предполагают, что (скт.) nirodha представляет собой отдельную реальность – (скт.) satya, vastu и dharma, это безжизненная (скт.)  dharma-svabhāva, противопоставляемая живущей (скт.) dharma-lakşaņa-samskārāh. Махаянист, со своей высшей монистической, точки зрения, отвергает обе эти Нирваны. Но не может быть и тени сомнения в том, что Нагарджуна допускает их условную реальность. Таким образом, он имеет три Нирваны. Первая представляет собой «Мир с точки зрения вечности». Вторая - это состояние Махаянистического Святого, арьи, бодхисаттвы. Третья соответствует его исчезновению в конечной Нирване. Только одна первая имеет конечную реальность, две другие имманентны ей, они не имеют отдельной (скт. svabhāvatah) реальности. К этим трем Нирванам йогачары добавили четвертую, названную ими (скт.) apratişthita-nirvāņa «альтруистической» Нирваной, она представляет собой чистое состояние их вечного Сознающего Принципа, того принципа, который они унаследовали от Саутрантиков и позднее от ранних школ с такими же теистическими тенденциями, ватсипутриев и махасангиков. В соответствии с последовательным махаянизмом, эта четвертая Нирвана также должна рассматриваться просто как аспект первой, но, по-видимому, этот вопрос никогда не был окончательно решен, по крайней мере, среди некоторых последователей этой школы.
Дальше махаянист Чандракирти спрашивает:
«Итак, как мы должны понимать возможность этой двойной Нирваны?
Хинаянист отвечает: Нирвана возможна только через уничтожение желаний и всех активных элементов, создающих жизнь. Если все шунья, если ни что реально не возникает, ни что реально не исчезает, где же источник иллюзии и желания (клеши), где все элементы, которые должны исчезнуть, для того чтобы была Нирвана? Поэтому ясно, что отдельные сущности должны реально существовать, для того чтобы что-то реально исчезло.
Ответом на это служит следующий афоризм:
Если все абсолютно реально,
Ни реального созидания, ни реального разрушения,
Как тогда понимать Нирвану? (Нагарджуна)
Через какое освобождение, через какое уничтожение?
Если все клеши (оскверняющие элементы) или вообще элементы являются независимыми реальностями, существующими сами в себе (скт. svabhavena-vyavasthita), поскольку для них невозможно лишиться собственной реальности, как как они могут быть уничтожены, для того чтобы через это уничтожение могла бы быть достигнута Нирвана? Поэтому Нирвана в равной степени невозможна с точки зрения реалиста. Но реалисты не допускают ни того, что Нирвана состоит в уничтожении вообще всех элементов, ни того, что частичная Нирвана состоит в уничтожении одних оскверняющих элементов. Поэтому они не отвечают за только что упомянутую несогласованность. Релятивисты поэтому никогда не могут быть обвинены в предложении такого рода Нирваны, который логически невозможен.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Возможно также целесообразно с вопросами дискуссии процитировать и определение махайанистической нирваны Чандракирти все из того же перевода Щербатского(остальные главы читатель найдет сам без труда в интернете)

"Махаянистическая Нирвана, что это?
Конечно, если релятивисты не принимают ни Нирвану, состоящей в угасании иллюзий и желания, ни Нирваны, состоящей в угасании всех элементов жизни, какова же тогда их идея Нирваны?
Следующий афоризм дает ответ:
Что ни постигается, ни достигается,
Что ни уничтожение, ни вечность,
Что никогда не исчезает, не было создано,
Это Нирвана - Мировое Единение, невыразимое.
Это неопределяемая сущность, которая не может быть угашена как, например, желание, не может быть достигнута, как, например, воздаяние за самоотречение; которая не может быть уничтожена, как, например, активные элементы нашей жизни не вечная, как неотносительный (скт. asūnyatvat) - абсолютный принцип; которая не может реально исчезнуть, не может быть создана; это нечто, которое состоит в Успокоении всей Множественности, - это Нирвана.
Итак, если Вселенная - действительно такое Единение, если она - не Множественность, как тогда наше воображение создало осквернителей (клеши), т. е. иллюзию постоянства личности и желания, через подавление которых, предполагается, достигается Нирвана? Или как это наше воображение создало отдельные элементы, через уничтожение которых проявляется Нирвана? Пока существуют эти создания нашего воображения, Нирвана не может быть достигнута, поскольку она постигается именно через подавление всей Множественности.
Хинаянист возражает: Допустим, это так, допустим, что ни оскверняющие элементы, ни элементы вообще не существуют, когда достигается Нирвана. Однако, они должны существовать по эту сторону Нирваны, (т. е. до того, как она достигнута). В этом случае Нирвана будет возможна через их общее, уничтожение.
Мы отвечаем, Вас преследует иллюзия, избавьтесь от нее! Потому что реальное Сущее, которое существует как независимая реальность, никогда не может быть обращена в не-реальность. Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает достичь Нирваны, должен прежде всего освободиться от этой воображаемой Множественности. В самом деле, сам Нагарджуна скажет, что нет границы между феноменальным миром по одну сторону и Абсолютом по другую сторону:
Где предел Нирваны,
Там предел Сансары,
Между ними нет черты,
Нет ни тени различия.
Таким образом, нужно понять, что реально ничто не подавляется в Нирване, и ничто реально не уничтожается. Нирвана состоит просто в подавлении абсолютно всех ложных построений нашего воображения. Это было сказано самим Буддой в следующих словах:
Реально конечные элементы никогда не могут быть уничтожены,
Вещи, которые в этом мире не существуют,
Они совсем никогда не существовали.
Те, кто воображают бытие вместе с не-бытием,
Никогда не постигнут феноменального успокоения (Множественности).
Значение этой строфы таково: в Абсолюте, т. е. в том принципе, который является конечной Нирваной без остатка - феноменальной жизни, все элементы бытия исчезают, потому что все они, называются ли они осквернителями (клешами) или созидательной силой жизни (кармой), или индивидуальными существованиями, или группами элементов, все они целиком исчезают. Это принимают все системы философии, т. е. что Абсолют - это отрицание феноменального.
Итак, эти элементы, которые существуют, там, в Абсолюте, они не существуют совсем; они подобны тому роду ужаса, который испытывают, когда в темноте веревка принимается за змею, и который рассеивается, как только вносится свет. Эти элементы нашей жизни, называемые иллюзией и желанием, создающей их силой и последующими индивидуальными жизнями (скт. kleśa-karma-janmādi), не имеют реального существования в абсолютном смысле, даже в какое-либо время в феноменальном состоянии жизни. В самом деле, веревка, которая в темноте была принята на змею, сама по себе реально не является змеей, поскольку она не воспринимается зрением и прикосновением, независимо от того, при свете или в темноте (как воспринималась бы обязательно настоящая змея).
Теперь, почему же это называется феноменальной реальностью или (относительной истиной)?
Чандракирти: Мы отвечаем. Одержимые воображением дьяволом своего «я» и своего «мое», глупые люди и люди, поглощенные земными интересами, представляют, что они реально воспринимают отдельные сущности, которых в действительности не существует, так же как человек с больными глазами видит перед собой волосы, мух и другие объекты, которых никогда не было. Поэтому было сказано:
Те, кто воображают бытие вместе с небытием,
Никогда не постигнут Успокоения феноменальной множественности.
Те, кто утверждает бытие (реалисты), которые воображают, что есть реальное бытие отдельных сущностей, являются последователями Джаймини, Канады, Капилы и других, вплоть до буддийских реалистов, Вайбхашиков . Те, кто отрицает будущее бытие, являются материалистами, которые неразрывно связаны с судьбой , ведущей их в ад. Другие являются саутрантиками, которые отрицают существование такого отдельного элемента, как нравственная природа личности, отрицают существование сил, которые не являются ни физическими, ни психическими, но допускают реальность всех других элементов. Или же они (йогачары, идеалисты), которые отрицают существование индивидуальных вещей, поскольку они представляют собой логические построения нашей мысли, но допускают: I. их условную реальность, поскольку они подчиняются законам причинности (скт. paratantra), и 2. их конечную реальность – поскольку они поглощаются всеобщим целым.
Феноменальный мир (скт. duhkha) или феноменальная жизнь никогда не достигнут конечного покоя ни для реалистов, ни для негативистов (скт. nāstivādin), - ни для частичных реалистов.
В самом деле:
Человек, предполагающий, что выпил яд,
Теряет сознание, даже если яда не было.
Управляемый привязанностью к своему «я»,
Он вечно рождается и умирает,
Не имея действительного знания (тиб. бдаг дер ьду шес йанг даг) об этом «я»
Таким образом, следует знать, что ничто не подавляется в Нирване и ничто не уничтожается. Сущность Нирваны состоит просто в угасании всех построений нашего воображения.
Мы находим это утверждение в Ратнавали :
Нирвана — не небытие.
Как могла такая мысль (скт. bhāvanā) придти тебе?
Мы называем Нирваной прекращение 
Всяких мыслей о небытии и бытии.
Когда наступает предел воображению, тогда является абсолют."

----------


## Zom

> Но чтобы узнать, как видит мир животное, нужно либо стать животным, либо (что проще) достичь всеведения Будды.


Нифига себе "проще" -))

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Поскольку несколько раз поднимался вопрос в дискуссии о том что же такое будда после Нирваны то будеи интересным еще несколько утомить дискутирующих еще одной цитатой из той же главы Чандракирти

"VIII. Реальный Будда, что это?
Теперь автор переходит к утверждению, что также, как все части тетралеммы неприложимы к Нирване, точно также они неприменимы к Просветленному, который достиг Нирваны. Он (Нагарджуна) говорит:
XVII. Что есть Будда после своей Нирваны? 
Существует он или не существует?
Или то и другое или ни то, ни другое? 
Мы никогда не постигнем.
Действительно, уже было установлено: 
Тот, кто твердо убежден, 
Что Будда при жизни существовал, 
Будет убежден, что после смерти
Просветленный не может существовать.
Поэтому мы не можем представить, что произошло после окончательного угасания (скт. nirodha) Просветленного, существует ли он или не существует после Нирваны? Поскольку оба эти решения нельзя представить отдельно, оба они не могут быть истинными вместе, также и отрицание их обоих поэтому нельзя представить.
Не только все эти четыре решения нельзя представить по отношению к Будде после его кончины, но и его реальное существование до Нирваны в равной степени нельзя представить.
XVIII. Тогда что такое Будда при жизни?
Существует он или не существует?
Или то и другое, или ни то ни другое?
Мы никогда не постигнем.
Это выше нашего понимания, выше наших понятий. Это было показано в главе, посвященной рассмотрению Будды (Buddhahood).

IX. Конечная тождественность феноменального и Абсолютного
Именно по этой причине поскольку и то, и другое в равной степени непостижимо: 
XIX. Нет разницы
Между Нирваной и Сансарой,
Нет разницы
Между Сансарой и Нирваной.
Поскольку невозможно ни представдять реального Будду, живущего в этом мире, ни опровергнуть это и поскольку в равной степени невозможно ни представить реального Будду после его Нирваны, ни опровергнуть это, именно по этой причине нет разницы между феноменальным миром и абсолютным. При рассмотрении они показывают себя как одно и то же по своей Сущности. Поэтому мы теперь можем понять слова Будды, когда он говорит: «О, братья! Этот феноменальный мир, состоящий из рождения, разложения и смерти, не имеет нижнего предела». Это именно потому, что нет разницы между феноменальным и абсолютом.
Действительно (Нагарджуна):
XX. Что кладет предел Нирване,
Это также предел Сансары,
Между ними мы не можем найти
Ни малейшей тени различия.
(Ибо в основе Сансара лежит Алая-виджняна).
Если феноменальный мир в своей сущности не является ничем иным, как Абсолютом, то невозможно представить ни его начала, ни его конца ».

X. Антиномии
Но не только это; 4 антиномии, установленные Буддой, неразрешимы по этой же причине.
XXI. Неразрешимы противоречащие взгляды.
На бытие вне Нирваны,
На угасание этого мира,
На его начало.
Все теории по этому вопросу, являются противоречащими - антиномиями. Поскольку феноменальный мир и абсолют естественно сливаются неподвижно (скт. prakŗti-śāntatvāt) в единстве целого.
Указанием, содержащимся в словах «после Нирваны», охватываются четыре теории, а именно: 1) Будда существует после смерти; 2) после смерти Будда не существует; 3) после смерти Будда и существует и не существует вместе; 4) после смерти Будда ни существует, ни не существует. Эти четверо теории выдвигаются в отношении Нирваны.
Теории, рассматривающие конец мира, таковы: 1. Мир имеет предел; 2. Мир не имеет предела; 3. Мир имеет и не имеет предел; 4. Мир не имеет, ни не имеет предела. Эти четыре теории существуют в отношении верхнего предела, т. е. конца мира.
Не будучи в состоянии знать что-либо о нашей будущей жизни или о будущем живого мира, мы воображаем, что жизнь мира будет остановлена. Эта теория устанавливает предел живому миру. Подобным же образом теория о том, что живой мир не будет иметь конца, создается ожиданием будущей жизни. Те, кто частично предполагают ее, а частично не предполагают, выдвигают двойственную теорию. Те, кто отрицает и то и другое, выдвигают теорию о том, что мировой процесс ни имеет, ни не имеет какого-либо предела.
В отношении начала мира также существуют 4 теории: 1. Он вечен, т. е. он не имеет начала; 2. он имеет начало; 3. Он и имеет, и не имеет начала; 4. Он ни имеет, ни не имеет начала.
Теория о том, что мир безначален, основана на той точке зрения, что мы сами или живой мир существовали раньше. Противоположная точка зрения ведет к теории о том, что мир имеет начало. Те, кто и убеждены и не убеждены в этом, выдвинут теорию о том, что мир и вечен и невечен. Те, кто ни убеждены, ни не убеждены, выдвинут теорию о том, что мир ни вечен, ни не вечен.
Как разрешить антиномии (скт. dŗştayah = avyākŗta-vastūni)? Если бы любое из этих определений, которыми мир характеризуется как конечный, бесконечный и т. д., само обладает абсолютной реальностью, мы поняли бы тогда, что означает его утверждение или отрицание. Но поскольку мы установили, что нет различия между феноменальным миром, как построенным в соответствии с нашими мыслями и Абсолютом , который лежит в его основе, поэтому ни одно из этих определений не имеет конечной реальности. Действительно:
XXII. Поскольку все относительно (шунья), мы не знаем,
Что конечно, а что бесконечно,
Что значит конечное и бесконечное вместе,
Что значит отрицание и того, и другого,
XXIII. Что такое тождественность и что такое различие ,
Что такое вечность, что - не вечность (т. е. без начала). 
Что значит вечность и не вечность вместе, 
Что значит отрицание и того, и другого?
Эти 14 вопросов, которые Буддой были объявлены неразрешимыми, никогда не будут разрешены, т. к. мы не знаем, какова их реальность (т. е. они не разрешимы, пока не открыли в себе просветление). Но те, которые воображают (некоторого рода) абсолютную реальность, путем исключения или принятия ее устанавливают эти (догматические) теории, на них влияет предвзятое мнение. Оно не дает им вступить на истинный Путь, ведущий в страну Нирваны, и связывает их с суетой феноменального бытия. Это следует заметить.

XI. Заключение
Выдвигается возражение. Если это так, не будет ли возможным утверждать, что Нирвана отрицалась Буддой? Не будет ли это учение абсолютно бесполезным, это учение, которое устанавливает соответствующие противоядия для каждого рода мирской деятельности, для того чтобы дать возможность человечеству достичь Нирваны. Это было установлено Буддой, который наблюдает за бесконечными толпами живых существ в их мирской деятельности, который безошибочно знает реальные цели всего живого мира, который без остатка предается своему чувству Великого Сострадания, который любит обитателей всех трех сфер бытия так, как любят только единственного сына! Мы отвечаем: эта критика была бы правильной, если было бы какое-либо абсолютное реальное учение (с точки зрения шуньи) или если были бы какие-либо абсолютно реальные существа, которые следовали бы этому закону, или был бы какой-либо абсолютно реальный учитель, божественный Будда. Но поскольку в монистической Вселенной этого не существует, ваше обвинение нас не затрагивает.
XXIV. Наше блаженство состоит в прекращении всех мыслей,
В успокоении Множественности.
Никому и нигде никакого учения об отдельных элементах 
Никогда не проповедовалось Буддой!
В этом случае, как может затронуть нас упрек, сделанный выше! Наша точка зрения заключается в том, что Нирвана представляет собой покой (тиб. жи гнас), т. е. неприложимость всего разнообразия названий и небытие частных объектов. Сам покой, поскольку это естественный природный покой мира, называется блаженством (тиб. бде ба). Успокоение Множественности - это также блаженство, потому что происходит прекращение речи или прекращение мысли. Это также блаженство, потому что удалением всех оскверняющих факторов останавливаются все индивидуальные существования (скт. janman). Это также блаженство, потому что подавлением всех оскверняющих сил (клеш) инстинкт и привычки мысли удаляются без остатка. Это также блаженство, поскольку все объекты знания исчезают, само знание также умирает.
Когда божественные Будды достигли блаженной Нирваны, в которой вся Множественность (двойственность) исчезает, они подобны царственным лебедям, парящим в небе без какой-либо опоры, они парят в воздушном течении, созданном их двумя крылами, крылом накопленных заслуг и крылом накопленной мудрости, или они парят в потоке космоса, того Космоса, который - Пустота (скт. akimcana) . Тогда, поскольку из-за этого возвышения все отдельные объекты становятся неразличимыми, Будды не проповедовали ни об оскверняющих элементах жизни, ни об её очищающих элементах (скт. vaiyavadānika-dharma), ни о божественных мирах, ни о человеческом мире, ни богам, ни людям. Это нужно понять.
Соответственно было сказано в «Арья-татхагата-гухья»: «В ту ночь, когда, О Шантамати, Будда достиг Высочайшего абсолютного просветления, в ночь, когда он был готов перейти в конечную Нирвану, в тот момент Будда не произнес ни единого звука, он не говорил, он не говорит, он не будет говорить. Но поскольку все живые существа, в соответствии со степенью их религиозного рвения являются различными личностями с различными целями, они воображают, что Будда дает на различные случаи разнообразные проповеди. В отдельных случаях им приходит в голову: «этому учит нас Будда по такому-то вопросу", «Мы слушаем его учение по этому вопросу». Но реальный Будда (скт. Dharma-kāya) никогда не занимается построением мысли, разделением мысли.
О Шантамати, Будда питает отвращение ко всякой множественности, которая создается нашим образом мыслей, той Множественности, которая является причиной запутанности умственных построений и расчленения мирового Единства».
Действительно:
Невыразимы, непроизносимы все элементы,
Они - шуньи, Успокоенные, Чистые!
Те - реальные Будды и Бодхисаттвы,
Кто постиг их в этом чистом состоянии.
Но если Будда не проповедывал никакого учения об отдельных элементах нигде и никому, как же мы слышим о его беседах, составляющих Писание (Трипитака)?
Мы отвечаем: человечество погружено в сон неведения, оно как бы дремлет, у него изобилие созданных фантазий. Людям приходит в голову, что «этот Будда, этот Господь всех богов, демонов и человеческих существ во всех трех мирах, учит нас по этому вопросу».
Соответственно Буддой было сказано:
Будда - это только отражение
Чистого, бесстрастного принципа.
Он не реален, он не Будда,
Это только отражение, которое видят все существа.
Подобным же образом это подробно объясняется в главе о «Тайном значении слов Будды».
Таким образом, поскольку нет отдельных учений об отдельных элементах, для того чтобы достичь Нирваны существует, потому что проповеди об элементах бытия реально существуют . Соответственно Буддой было сказано:
«Правитель Мира сказал,
Что эта Нирвана – не реальная Нирвана;
Пустым пространством сплетенный узел
Пустым пространством был развязан!»
И кроме того: «Тем, кто воображает, что что-то может появиться и исчезнуть, тем, о Благословенный, реальный Будда еще не явился! Те, о Благословенный, кто ищет реалистического определения (скт. bhāvatah = sva-bhāvatah, т. е. не та Нирвана, которая имманентна Вселенной) Нирваны, они никогда не избегнут блуждания в Мире! По какой причине? Потому что, о Благословенный, Нирвана - это слияние всех частных символов, успокоение всякого движения и волнения! Действительно, в неведении, о Благословенный, все те люди, которые: став отшельниками во имя учения и предмета, воображаемого ими (скт. svākhyāta), ищут реалистическую Нирвану и таким образом впадают в ложное учение, которое не является буддийским. Они думают, что получить Нирвану - это то же самое, что получить масло из семян или из Молока! Я заявляю, о Благословенный, что те, кто ищут Нирвану в том факте, что отдельные элементы жизни будут абсолютно угасшими, я заявляю, что они не лучше, чем большинство самодовольных язычников».
Учитель йоги (тантрист), о Блаженный, человек, в совершенстве обученный Йоге, ни производит реально чего-то нового, ни подавляет что-то существующее («как предполагает хинаянистическое учение о (скт.) Yoga-Samādhi), он не будет допускать, что нечто, некоторый реальный элемент, может быть достигнут или схвачен абсолютным знанием и т. д.».
Окончено «Исследование Нирваны, 25 глава» Комментария о Шуньи», составленного почтенным учителем Чандракирти (тиб. зла ба грагс па).
"

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> С животными сложнее; у них, ИМХО, есть не все типы сознания, имеющиеся у человека. Но чтобы узнать, как видит мир животное, нужно либо стать животным, либо (что проще) достичь всеведения Будды.


Совсем необязательны оба варианта. Сравнительная психология достаточно успешно ставит эксперименты и более менее понятно какого уровня сложности стимулы способны воспринимать и реагировать на них те или иные животные. Но для буддиста это не более актуально чем структура психики у прет или обитателей ада. Важнее разобраться со своей психикой=сантаной и какие элементы например психики прет, то есть жадности в первую очередь могут проявляться у людей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Как это праджна=интуиция стала рассудочным знанием*? Праджна как шестая парамита является преддверием достижения ДЖНАНЫ=10 парамиты и аттрибута Будды.


Праджня - не "интуиция", а высшая форма дискурсивного анализа. Это терминологическое заблуждение уже обсуждалось.
А оверквотинг на форуме не приветствуется. Лучше коротко и своими словами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Цитата СХ*:
> Но чтобы узнать, как видит мир животное, нужно либо стать животным, либо (что проще) достичь всеведения Будды.





> Нифига себе "проще" -))


Проще потому, что став животным, все равно ничего не узнаете.
А став Буддой узнаете все.

----------


## Топпер

> Это как раз то, что в Махаяне называется нирваной архатов или малой нирваной - ни чувств, ни сознания, а значит никакого страдания, то есть это как бы само-заморозка до тех пор, пока новый Будда не коснется лучом сострадания и не разморозит этот "ледяной кокон", и то, от чего добровольно отказывается бодхисаттва на пути к ануттара-самъяк-самбодхи - полному и непревзойдённому пробуждению.


Вы так *верите*. Но доказательств у вас нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, понятно. Если для Вас vidya = паннья, то здесь, наверное, очень ясно видно отличие тхеравады от махаяны.
> 
> В махаяне паннья = prajna - это аналитическое, рассудочное знание и само по себе оно недостаточно для преобразования сознания; когда результат рассмотрения (анализа) посредством праджни становится основой для созерцания, возникает недвойственное знание, vidya.


Паннья - это одно из трёх основных качеств Будд: махапаннья, махакаруна, махапарисудхи. Это мудрость. Не знаю, почему вы считаете, что она некая рассудочная? Паннья может быть мирской. Но может быть и надмирской. Приводящей к Ниббане.



> И амоха (gti mug med pa) - это прстое отсутствие незнания; например, обучение счету - тоже своего рода устранение амоха.


Опять же, это трактовка Махаяны. В Тхераваде амоха может рассматриваться и как устранение всег видов невежества.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы так *верите*. Но доказательств у вас нет.


Дело не в вере, а в наставлениях данных Буддой Майтрей,
проверить же их каждый из нас сможет только при достижении соответствующей реализации.

----------


## Zom

> Так же как и у вас.  Лучшее доказательство - это прямое постижение и переживание состояния под названием "ниббана", но за неимением такового, приходится доверять Сутрам, словам и комментариям махаянских авторитетов.


Я вам предлагаю доверять более новым традициям - у них всё намного интереснее -)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я вам предлагаю доверять более новым традициям - у них всё намного интереснее -)


Махаяна - это не новая традиция, а такая же "старая" как Тхеравада.

----------


## Echo

Так как не знаю буду ли дальше учавствовать в теме, хотелось бы подбить некие итоги:
1. Чтобы понять друг друга нам необходимо изьясняться в некой общей  терминологической базе. Философия не подходит под таковую, т.к. очевидно что у участников различные осмысления тех или иных философских категорий.




> Вообще, выявляется очень интересный для меня момент. Я до сих пор никогда не беседовал с тхеравадинами, а оказывается тут такие расхождения.


2. Позиция Тхеравады по этому вопросу лично мне так и осталась неизвестной. Ivan_p описывал местами, имхо, вполне околомахаянское воззрение, а Fuerth описал именно таким образом который мне и представлялся наличествующим в тхераваде. Топпера с Zom я вовсе не понял  :Smilie:  Вывод: надо читать тхеравадинских наставников)
Вот тут интересная тема по этому поводу.
P.S.Вы еще с Топпером про карму не беседовали  :Big Grin: 




> Махаяна - это не новая традиция, а такая же "старая" как Тхеравада.


Кстати, вот тоже интересный довод активно используемый все теми же лицами - мол откололись в свое время махаянцы от учения истинного.
Однако, я краем уха тоже слышал, что современные буддологи отодвинули дату возникновения махаяны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Паннья - это одно из трёх основных качеств Будд: махапаннья, махакаруна, махапарисудхи. Это мудрость. *Не знаю, почему вы считаете, что она некая рассудочная?* Паннья может быть мирской. Но может быть и надмирской. Приводящей к Ниббане.


Попробую объяснить, почему.

То, что Вы с т.зр. своей школы считаете привнесением, мне видится уточнением, более глубоким осмыслением понятия.
В махаяне праджня - высшая аналитическая способность. Но возможности человеческого знания ею не исчерпываются.
Натоящее предназначение праджни - стать парам-итой, мудростью, "пере-водящей на другой берег", выводящей ум из круговорота мирского бытия.
Тогда созерцание, взявшее в качестве своего объекта РЕЗУЛЬТАТ дискурсивного анализа, осуществляемого праджней, пробуждает то, что противоположно авидье - видью (rigs pa), проявляющуюся в личном опыте как изначальная мудрость (jnana, ye shes), *интуитивное йогическое постижение единства явленности и пустоты, сансары и нирваны.*

Если это не так, укажите способность Будды, противостоящую первому звену пратитьясамутпады, неведению (авидья). Пока что по Вашему описанию получается, что преодоление неведения осуществляется посредством угасания сознания в нирване. Но угасание сознания - это еще большее неведение.

----------


## Fuerth

> 1. Чтобы понять друг друга нам необходимо изьясняться в некой общей  терминологической базе. Философия не подходит под таковую, т.к. очевидно что у участников различные осмысления тех или иных философских категорий.


Просто эти вещи тяжело выразить словами, т.к. ум пытается проинтерпретировать всё в привычном объектно/субъектном и субстанциональном ракурсе. Поэтому легче всего, наверное, отрицаниями.
Ну или можно попытаться выразить так (как я понимаю ту идею, которую высказывает Топпер): законы, действующие на существа - общие для всех существ и не зависят только лишь от их восприятия. Т.е. (например) как бы существо не меняло свое восприятие, непостоянство из мира никуда не денется.

----------


## До

> Да, понятно. Если для Вас vidya = паннья, то здесь, наверное, очень ясно видно отличие тхеравады от махаяны.


А в махаяне как? Видья, это синоним правильного видния (_самьяк дришти_), правильное видение с ашравами (с-омрачениями), это верные взгляды по отношению кармы и т.п., правильное видение без ашрав (_анашрава_), надмирское и т.п. это праджня и т.п. Джняна, это знание, которое возникает в следствии правильного самадхи - _девятый_ фактор восьмеричного пути, а правильное видение первый.





> В махаяне паннья = prajna - это аналитическое, рассудочное знание и само по себе оно недостаточно для преобразования сознания; когда результат рассмотрения (анализа) посредством праджни становится основой для созерцания, возникает недвойственное знание, vidya.


Да что вы говорите. Вот цитата из _Абхидхармасамуччая_ Асанги из раздела о Ниродхасатья (3й БИ):



> 4) What is it in the absolute sense (paramārtha)? It is cessation obtained by complete eradication of the seeds (bījanirmūlana) by means of noble wisdom (_āryaprajñā_).


Думаю неправильно так обобщать понятие _праджня_. Само слово может использоваться и для обозначения омрачений, пример из той-же АС:



> 47. What is inattentiveness (asamprajanya)? It is an *intellect (prajñā)49 full of defilements* by means of which unintentional (asaṃvidita) activities of body, speech and mind are produced. Its function is to provide a basis for transgressions of the moral rules (āpatti).
> __
> 49 _Prajñā_ here is translated as ‘intellect’ to distinguish it from wisdom.


(А статья Рейнолдся на которую вы ссылаетесь вообще отдельный разговор.)




> И амоха (gti mug med pa) - это прстое отсутствие незнания; например, обучение счету - тоже своего рода устранение амоха.


Само слово (на языке) значит _отсутствие заблуждения_, а в буддийском контексте означает не любое отсутствие заблуждения, а именно по отношению к 4м БИ (или, другими словами, по отношению трёх лок). _Амоха_ - благой корень противоположный клеше _моха_ (аналог _авидья_). Клеша моха и авидья, это не просто какое-то там просто незнание. А вполне конкретный вид незнания - 4х БИ.

----------


## Zom

> Позиция Тхеравады по этому вопросу лично мне так и осталась неизвестной.


Вот тут более-менее неплохо описана позиция Тхеравады по ряду вопросов:
http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/gumanita...AVIRAVADA.html

Однако если хотите в точности прояснить для себя какие-то спорные вопросы - нужно читать текст Катаваттхи, которая была составлена на 3 буддийском соборе для опровержения всех "еретических" буддийских воззрений.

----------

Echo (17.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan_p описывал местами, имхо, вполне околомахаянское воззрение,


Вы о чем? )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да что вы говорите. Вот цитата из _Абхидхармасамуччая_ Асанги из раздела о Ниродхасатья (3й БИ):
> 4) What is it in the absolute sense (paramārtha)? It is cessation obtained by complete eradication of the seeds (bījanirmūlana) by means of noble wisdom (āryaprajñā).


Не вижу здесь никакого противоречия с тем, что я написал.
āryaprajñā здесь указывается в качестве СРЕДСТВА пресечения. У меня указано то же самое значение. На основе праджни строится метод обретения видья.




> Думаю неправильно так обобщать понятие _праджня_. Само слово может использоваться и для обозначения омрачений, пример из той-же АС:
> 47. What is inattentiveness (asamprajanya)? It is an intellect (prajñā)49 full of defilements


И здесь Вы ошибаетесь. В этой цитате праджня не обозначает омрачения, а называется интеллектом. То есть ей придается то же самое значение, на которое указывает Рейнолдс.
Невнимательность - это загрязненный интеллект (праджня) - вот что здесь сказано. Откуда Вы взяли, что здесь понятие _праджня_ используется для обозначения омрачений?

----------


## sergey

Конечно же есть в тхераваде понятие виджа, vijja, аналог санскритского vidya. Есть и слово ньяна, соответствующее санскритскому слову джняна.
Но мудрость, пання, как уже написали, под этим в тхераваде понимается не рассудочное знание, а способность понимания, различения, проникновения. Мудрость связана с _виджа_, высшим знанием. Вот например Виджа-бхагия сутта (слагаемые высшего знания):
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an2-29.htm

В тхераваде говорят, что архаты "освобождены через мудрость" (благодаря мудрости) (паннявимутто).

Как сказано в сутте, на которую я дал ссылку, мудрость (пання) порождает высшее знание (vijja). Об этом же говорит и тхера Нагасена в Вопросах Милинды, которую вы, Сергей Хос, кажется читали (там, где обсуждаются вера, настойчивость (вирья) и т.д).:
На русском: "Когда возникает мудрость, она рассеивает потемки неведения, порождает свет ведения, проливает сияние знания, освещает благородные истины..."
На пали: "Paññā, mahārāja, uppajjamānā avijjandhakāraṃ vidhameti, *vijjo*bhāsaṃ janeti, *ñāṇā*lokaṃ vidaṃseti, ariyasaccāni pākaṭāni karoti.
Я выделил слова с vijja (соответствует vidya) и ñāṇā (соответствует джняна). Так что все это есть в тхераваде, Сергей. 

Мудрость можно назвать аналитической, потому что анализ - это разчленение, выделение. Мудрость так же разчленяет, выделяет, недаром ее сравнивают с мечом. 



> Натоящее предназначение праджни - стать парам-итой, мудростью, "пере-водящей на другой берег",


Наверное можно сказать и так - о несовершенной мудрости. Но можно сказать и иначе - мудрость является парамитой, потому что переносит "на другой берег". Опять вспомню выражение "паннявимутто" - освобожденный через мудрость (благодаря мудрости).

----------

AlekseyE (17.04.2009), Alert (17.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009), Сергей Хос (16.04.2009)

----------


## sergey

Еще про виджа-видья, ньяна-джняна, пання-праджня:
Сутта запуска колеса Дхаммы.
Эти факторы (и другие) перечисляются в одном ряду. Будда говорит о том, как в нем возникло знание, постижение благородных истин. Вот например слова из сутты:



> "Эта благородная истина о страдании мной понята" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.
> 
> Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhaṃ ariyasaccaṃ pariññātanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi* ñāṇaṃ* udapādi *paññā* udapādi *vijjā* udapādi āloko udapādi.


Также названы "вИдение", буквально наверное "глаз" (cakkhu) и ясность (āloko - в кратком пали-англ.словаре "свет").

----------

AlekseyE (17.04.2009), Alert (17.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно же есть в тхераваде понятие виджа, vijja, аналог санскритского vidya. Есть и слово ньяна, соответствующее санскритскому слову джняна.
> Но мудрость, пання, как уже написали, под этим в тхераваде понимается не рассудочное знание, а способность понимания, *различения, проникновения*.



Я ведь не просто чтоб поспорить. Мне интересно находить точки соприкосновения. Но посмотрите, у Вас же противоречие:
1. мудрость, пання, как уже написали, под этим в тхераваде понимается *не рассудочное знание*
2. Мудрость можно назвать аналитической, потому что *анализ - это разчленение, выделение*

Анализ - это дискурс, деятельность рассудочного мышления. Именно рассадочный дискурс и обеспечивает различения, проникновения, НА ОСНОВЕ КОТОРОГО возникает _видья_, *понимание*. Так аналитическая, дискурсивная праджня порождает свет ведения.
Именно это я и говорил.




> Так что все это есть в тхераваде, Сергей.


Кто бы спорил! я лишь отметил, что эти темы, как мне кажется, в махаяне рассмотрены подробнее, потому что преимущественно на них в ней строится практика медитации.

----------


## Alert

> 2. Мудрость можно назвать аналитической, потому что *анализ - это разчленение, выделение*
> 
> Анализ - это дискурс, деятельность рассудочного мышления. Именно рассадочный дискурс и обеспечивает различения, проникновения


Пання это не рассудочное мышление и не "тот" анализ. Пання действует [очень быстро] до возникновения рассудочного мышления и анализа. И это не просто различение и анализ. Это мгновенное умелое различение и оценка всех качеств как полезных/умелых и соответственно...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пання это не рассудочное мышление и не "тот" анализ. Пання действует [очень быстро] до возникновения рассудочного мышления и анализа.


Быстро ли, медленно ли, но анализ есть анализ. Просто потому, что он отличается от синтеза. Или от прямого восприятия.

----------


## sergey

> 2. Мудрость можно назвать аналитической, потому что анализ - это разчленение, выделение


Я под этим понимаю следующее примерно, конечно не утверждаю, что понимаю правильно: когда нет мудрости, то смотрят на происходящее и не понимают, не видят. Когда есть мудрость, то смотрят и видят и различают - это такая дхамма, это - сякая, это благоприятная, это неблагоприятная (кусала-акусала). Это вот таким образом возникает, таким образом исчезает и т.д.
Это - рупа, это - ведана, это - сання, это санкхары, это - винняна. Вот таким образом они возникают, вот таким исчезают.
Первым в мудрости среди своих учеников-монахов Будда назвал Сарипутту. И вот изложение учения в суттах Сарипуттой, по крайней мере в нескольких, я бы назвал аналитическим, потому что в них явления, реальность анализируется, рассекается разными способами. Вот например сутта об истинных взглядах (Саммадиттхи сутта) http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.ntbb.html
 То, что в ней говорится, может, конечно, быть предметом рассудочного знания, если допустим кто-то заучил ее положения, и рассуждает, по каким-то логическим законам делает выводы. Но то, о чем в сутте говорится - это явления, прямое знание которых Сарипутта, как архат, имел. Поэтому содержание сутты есть выражение его непосредственного знания. Т.е. того, что наверное неправильно назвать рассудочным знанием.
Т.е. анализ может быть зорким, рассекающим рассмотрением явлений, их взаимосвязей, причин и следствий. Я так понимаю, что слово рассудочный здесь не подходит. Я имел в виду такой анализ.

P.S. Вопрос - рассудочное понимание включается в понятие "пання"? Я предполагаю, что да.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. анализ может быть зорким, рассекающим рассмотрением явлений, их взаимосвязей, причин и следствий. Я так понимаю, что слово рассудочный здесь не подходит. Я имел в виду такой анализ.


Выражением "рассудочное мышление" у текстах махаяны сейчас как правило переводят термин vitarka (тиб. rtog pa).
На основе такого мышления (как его продукт) возникают умопостроения vicara (тиб. dpyod pa).

----------


## sergey

> Выражением "рассудочное мышление" у текстах махаяны сейчас как правило переводят термин vitarka


Да, в тхераваде по-моему это тоже примерно так.

----------


## sergey

Сергей, вы ведь по-английски читаете и кажется переводите тексты?
Тогда перед тем, как уйти (уже поздно), вот вам подарок: (тхеравадинская) сутта, где говорится о не пребывании ума в пяти кхандхах. ))
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.than.html

P.S. 18/04 Что-то я засомневался, правильно ли слова "о не пребывании ума в пяти кхандхах" передают то, о чем говорится в этой сутте. Пусть будет просто: "Вот одна тхеравадинская сутта".

----------

До (19.04.2009), Сергей Хос (17.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Быстро ли, медленно ли, но анализ есть анализ. Просто потому, что он отличается от синтеза. Или от прямого восприятия.


Пання именно и есть прямое восприятие/видение, грубо говоря. Т.е. она ближе всего к этому, на том-же уровне. Затем уже [по времени] начинается рассудочное аналитическое мышление. Здесь может показаться, что всякая оценка уже плоха, сама по себе, даже без рассудочного мышления. Но это оценка безличностная, просто наблюдение/различение умственных качеств с т.з. дхаммы. Наверное это трудно понять и представить эту возможность. Но такая способность действительно существует, однажды пережив ее, легко понять о чем идет речь. На самом деле здесь возможно дойти даже до момента возникновения восприятия, т.е. "обойти" и восприятие и отношение и мышление. Все это благодаря мудрости.

Бхикху К. Ньянананда, ВИДЕТЬ ВСЁ, Руководство по медитации видения-как-есть:




> Чтобы глубоко понять эту иллюзорную природу в чувственном восприятии, необходим более тонкий способ умственного отслеживания. При этом практикующий, вместо того, чтобы отслеживать эти объекты как ‘форма’, ’форма’ или ’звук’, ’звук’, переходит на шаг дальше и отслеживает их как ‘наблюдение’ или ’слышание’. Теперь он еще более кратко отслеживает эти воспринимаемые объекты, не позволяя уму заходить слишком далеко: как ‘наблюдение-наблюдение’, ‘слышание-слышание’, ‘ощущение-ощущение’, ‘мышление-мышление’.
> Короче говоря, здесь мы стараемся выйти из сети ‘sanna’ или восприятия и ограничиться обнаженным осознаванием. Остановиться на самом осознании. Мы стараемся выйти из сети языка, сети логики, а также освободиться от дуальности двух конечных точек, означающей наличие середины.

----------

AlekseyE (17.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, в тхераваде по-моему это тоже примерно так.


викара/вичара?

vicara по крайней мере как то, что присутствует в первой джхане и отбрасывается входя во вторую.

----------


## Топпер

> Выражением "рассудочное мышление" у текстах махаяны сейчас как правило переводят термин vitarka (тиб. rtog pa).
> На основе такого мышления (как его продукт) возникают умопостроения vicara (тиб. dpyod pa).


Скорее витака - первоначальное, а вичара - поддерживающее мышление. О рассудочном, дискурсивном мышлении здесь речь не идёт.

----------

Won Soeng (17.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> В махаяне паннья = prajna - это аналитическое, рассудочное знание и само по себе оно недостаточно для преобразования сознания
> 
> 
> Не вижу здесь никакого противоречия с тем, что я написал. āryaprajñā здесь указывается в качестве СРЕДСТВА пресечения. У меня указано то же самое значение. На основе праджни строится метод обретения видья.


Вы сказали, что праджня - рассудочное знание и его недостаточно, а в цитате сказано, что она как раз и есть то самое средство.




> И здесь Вы ошибаетесь. В этой цитате праджня не обозначает омрачения, а называется интеллектом. То есть ей придается то же самое значение, на которое указывает Рейнолдс. Невнимательность - это загрязненный интеллект (праджня) - вот что здесь сказано.


Я не утверждал, что в этой цитате праджня не называется интеллектом. Ведь это очевидно написано чёрным по белому, не мог же я противоречить явно прямому тексту? Что за странный способ ведения дискуссии?




> Откуда Вы взяли, что здесь понятие _праджня_ используется для обозначения омрачений?


Так написано. Сказано: _невнимательность, это праджня полная омрачений_. Следовательно, слово праджня в данном случае обозначает не мудрость противоположную омрачениям, а нечто загрязнённое.

----------


## До

> P.S. Вопрос - рассудочное понимание включается в понятие "пання"? Я предполагаю, что да.


Второй фактор пути самма-самкаппа (самьяк-самкальпа), по идее как раз относится к рассудочному, а первый к видению. И оба они к пання-скандхе. (Первый фактор делает все факторы пути _правильными_. А праджняпарамита все парамиты собственно парамитами.)

ps. Насчет аналитического - аналитическое и дускурсивное, это вовсе не синонимы.



> ДИСКУРСИВНЫЙ (от позднелат. discursus - рассуждение, довод), *рассудочный*, понятийный, логический, опосредствованный (в отличие от чувственного, созерцательного, интуитивного, непосредственного).


Так что праджня хоть и аналитическая (различает дхармы), но не обязательно рассудочная. Когда йог анализирует дхармы у него мыслей не хватит о них о всех мысленно порассуждать.

pps. Рейнолдс в цитате СХ говорит, что раз праджня различает, то она мол, поэтому _дуалистична_. Я считаю, что это ошибочное понимание дуальности для буддийского контекста. Дуальностью всегда называются только проблемные вещи разного уровня, но никогда (правильная) праджня не была проблемой, омрачением, чем-то что нужно устранить. Наоборот её совершенствуют, а не устраняют.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы сказали, что праджня - рассудочное знание и его недостаточно, а в цитате сказано, что она как раз и есть то самое средство.


Средство не есть сам результат. Пресечение омрачений осуществляется посредством прямого знания, vidya, а не prajna.
vidya может возникнуть на основе prajna, а может и не возникнуть. Поэтому праджни самой по себе недостаточно.
Мы с Вами можем сколько угодно долго и правильно анализировать посредством праджни (чем мы, собственно, и занимаемся), но для того, чтобы преобразовать это в _видья_ необходимо медитировать на понимании, возникшем в результате такого анализа.
Причем, согласно махаяне, такая медитация должна быть основана не на мирской, а на "арийской" праджне, праджня-парамите, которая проповедана в Сутрах этого цикла и ведет к пониманию единства явленности и пустоты, сансары и нирваны.




> Так написано. Сказано: невнимательность, это *праджня полная омрачений*. Следовательно, *слово праджня в данном случае обозначает* не мудрость противоположную омрачениям, а нечто загрязнённое.


Я возразил Вам на Ваше утверждение:
Думаю неправильно так обобщать понятие праджня. *Само слово может использоваться* и для обозначения омрачений, пример из той-же АС:
47. What is inattentiveness (asamprajanya)? It is an intellect (prajñā)49 full of defilements 

Так вот, Вы ошибаетесь: *само слово праджня* здесь не используется для обозначения омрачений.
Например, если написано "ведро, полное грязи", это не значит, что ведро и есть грязь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пання именно и есть прямое восприятие/видение, грубо говоря. 
> ....
> Бхикху К. Ньянананда, ВИДЕТЬ ВСЁ, Руководство по медитации видения-как-есть:


Я в приведенной цитате не увидел указания на то, что _прямое восприятие_, о которой в ней говорится, есть пання.

В махаяне применяются подобные методы, но "обнаженное осознавание" в ней понимается как vidya (rigs pa), а не праджня.
Этим "обнаженным осознаванием" можно непосредственно созерцать результаты восприятия (объекты органов чувств), а можно - понятия, являющиеся результатом работы праджни (объекты ума)

----------


## Aleksey L.

vidya освобождает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> vidya освобождает?


В том смысле, что _avidya_, как первое звено пр-самутпады, порождает сансарическое видение, а _vidya_ преодолевает его.

----------


## Won Soeng

Осталось определить, что же такое "видья" и почему понадобился целый восьмеричный путь  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Осталось определить, что же такое "видья" и почему понадобился целый восьмеричный путь


Могу ответить Вашими же словами:



> безначальный ум - это необусловленная дхамма ниббана.

----------


## Топпер

> Средство не есть сам результат. Пресечение омрачений осуществляется посредством прямого знания, vidya, а не prajna.
> vidya может возникнуть на основе prajna, а может и не возникнуть. Поэтому праджни самой по себе недостаточно.
> Мы с Вами можем сколько угодно долго и правильно анализировать посредством праджни (чем мы, собственно, и занимаемся), но для того, чтобы преобразовать это в _видья_ необходимо медитировать на понимании, возникшем в результате такого анализа.
> Причем, согласно махаяне, такая медитация должна быть основана не на мирской, а на "арийской" праджне, праджня-парамите, которая проповедана в Сутрах этого цикла и ведет к пониманию единства явленности и пустоты, сансары и нирваны.


Возможно, что в Махаяне придают именно такое значение. Остаётся констатировать, что в Тхераваде и путь и термины понимают несколько иначе.

Значит, надо быть ещё бдительнее и памятовать о том, что за одинаковыми терминами лежин разный смысл.

Кстати, Сергей, посмотрел сейчас список дхамм у вайбхашиков. Нет у них такой дхаммы "видья". Вот "праджня" есть. А "видьи" нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, Сергей, посмотрел сейчас список дхамм у вайбхашиков. Нет у них такой дхаммы "видья". Вот "праджня" есть. А "видьи" нет.


Значит, "авидья" есть, а "видья" нет? Эх, бедные мы, бедные, нещасные человеки. Нет нам спасенья. Не иначе в нирвану, акромя только как голову срубить...

Вероятно, это потому, что они никак не обозначают сознание на уровне нирваны.

А в Вашей традиции есть дхарма "видья"? и если есть, каково семантическое поле этого понятия?

----------


## Топпер

Дхаммы такой нет. В смысле дхамм одинаково - у обоих есть "паннья" и "праджня". Соответственно, наверное, можно в условном смысле говорить и о "видье" и "виджне".

Про семантику хорошо сказал Sergey. Но у нас Паннья - это не только аналитическая мудрость. Это, прежде всего, мудрость видящая напрямую три характеристики существования.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхаммы такой нет. В смысле дхамм одинаково - у обоих есть "паннья" и "праджня". Соответственно, наверное, можно в условном смысле говорить и о "видье" и ""виджне"е".
> 
> Про семантику хорошо сказал Sergey. Но у нас Паннья - это не только аналитическая мудрость. Это, прежде всего, мудрость видящая напрямую три характеристики существования.


Понятно.
"Виджня" - это, вероятно, vijnana-skandha, и вы отождествляете ее с vidya.
И праджня (пання) у вас, видимо, есть функция "виджни" (виджняны).

То есть в вашей системе не хватает понятия, которым можно было бы обозначить сознание, пребывающее в нирване.

А поскольку сами ваши учителя утверждают, что неправильно говорить о полном прекращении всякого сознания, следовательно, в Тхераваде просто не хватает понятий для обозначения всех реалий сознания.
И возникают такие своего рода "фигуры умолчания".

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно.
> "Виджня" - это, вероятно, vijnana-skandha, и вы отождествляете ее с vidya.
> И праджня (пання) у вас, видимо, есть функция "виджни" (виджняны).


Винньяна - это винньяна. Виджа - это виджа. Это разные понятия.



> То есть в вашей системе не хватает понятия, которым можно было бы обозначить сознание, пребывающее в нирване.


Сознания (винньяны) в Ниббане и не может быть. Винньяна переживаема только при контакте. Нет контакта - нет винньяны. Вы можете это легко обраружить упав в обморок. Там никакого сознания нет. 



> А поскольку сами ваши учителя утверждают, что неправильно говорить о полном прекращении всякого сознания


Правильно говорить о прекращении всех шести видов сознания.



> следовательно, в Тхераваде просто не хватает понятий для обозначения всех реалий сознания. И возникают такие своего рода "фигуры умолчания".


Для описания Ниббаны и не может быть понятий. Она - за границами понятий.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009), Сергей Хос (17.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Я возразил Вам на Ваше утверждение:
> Думаю неправильно так обобщать понятие праджня. *Само слово может использоваться* и для обозначения омрачений, пример из той-же АС: 47. What is inattentiveness (asamprajanya)? It is an intellect (prajñā)49 full of defilements  Так вот, Вы ошибаетесь: *само слово праджня* здесь не используется для обозначения омрачений. Например, если написано "ведро, полное грязи", это не значит, что ведро и есть грязь.


Не понимаю, что вы упорствуете. Всё нормально у меня сказано, нет никаких ошибок. Asaṃprajanya, это упаклеша. В утверждении говорится, что asaṃprajanya, это "праджня". Тоесть слово "праджня" тут обозначает клешу. Дальше идет дополнение какая праджня - полная омрачений. Тоесть еще раз указывается, для тех кто не понял, что это "праджня" *с* омрачениями, тоесть, это праджня не мудрость, а противоположная мудрости, не противоположная омрачениям (как хорошая праджня). Само слово так используется. Это не буддийская праджня (фактор пути) с омрачениями, а слово можно так употреблять. Или вы считаете, что в тхераваде или в махаяне праджня (фактор пути), это ведро с омрачениями что-ли?




> Средство не есть сам результат.


Кто-то говорил, что средства, это результат?




> Пресечение омрачений осуществляется посредством прямого знания, vidya, а не prajna.


А в цитате из Асанги говорится, что посредством арьяпраджни.




> vidya может возникнуть на основе prajna, а может и не возникнуть. Поэтому праджни самой по себе недостаточно.


А написано _прямым текстом_, что она и есть то самое средство, тоесть достаточно.




> Мы с Вами можем сколько угодно долго и правильно анализировать посредством праджни (чем мы, собственно, и занимаемся), но для того, чтобы преобразовать это в _видья_ необходимо медитировать на понимании, возникшем в результате такого анализа.
> Причем, согласно махаяне, такая медитация должна быть основана не на мирской, а на "арийской" праджне, праджня-парамите, которая проповедана в Сутрах этого цикла и ведет к пониманию единства явленности и пустоты, сансары и нирваны.


Мы тут мирскую праджню вроде не обсуждаем. Речь идет о праджне - факторе пути. Или вы считаете, что в тхераваде мирскую "праджню" практикуют? Тоесть невнимательность и ложное воззрение?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не понимаю, что вы упорствуете. Всё нормально у меня сказано, нет никаких ошибок. Asaṃprajanya, это упаклеша. В утверждении говорится, что asaṃprajanya, это "праджня". Тоесть *слово "праджня" тут обозначает клешу*.


Клеша здесь - Asaṃprajanya (невнимательность). Слово "праджня" никогда не обозначает клешу.
Будьте внимательны.

----------

Alert (17.04.2009)

----------


## sergey

> викара/вичара?
> vicara по крайней мере как то, что присутствует в первой джхане и отбрасывается входя во вторую.


Не совсем понял, про что вы спросили. Есть два фактора - витакка и вичара (витарка, второй не знаю, как на санскр. произносится), я написал про первый - витакка.

----------


## До

> Клеша здесь - Asaṃprajanya (невнимательность). Слово "праджня" никогда не обозначает клешу. Будьте внимательны.


Обозначает, не спорьте ради бога.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обозначает, не спорьте ради бога.


А что тут спорить? Приведите любой список, откуда Вы это взяли.

----------


## До

Надо было сказать так - _если не хотите думать не спорьте ради бога_.



> А что тут спорить? Приведите любой список, откуда Вы это взяли.


Что, какой список вы о чём? Я дал исчерпывающую ссылку в своём первом сообщении. Прочитайте фразу на которую я сослался - целиком, поймите её. Вы же то ссылаетесь, что в переводе там праджня переведена интеллект, якобы я этого не заметил, то замечаете только "полное омрачений", возникают какие-то вёдра, то замечаете только asaṃprajanya, клеша, невнимательность. Теперь список какой-то откуда-то я что-то взял. В любом случае я оказываюсь не прав, но в каждом посте по-новому.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что, какой список вы о чём?


Утверждение "слово "праджня" тут обозначает клешу" - это, извините, просто чушь.
Клеши - термин совершенно определенный. Существуют списки клеш, и "праджня" не входит ни в один из них. Это "слово" не может обозначать клешу ни в каком контексте.
Из этого видно, что вы приписываете данной фразе смысл, который в ней отсутствует.

----------


## До

> Утверждение "слово "праджня" тут обозначает клешу" - это, извините, просто чушь. Клеши - термин совершенно определенный. Существуют списки клеш, и "праджня" не входит ни в один из них. Это "слово" не может обозначать клешу ни в каком контексте.
> Из этого видно, что вы приписываете данной фразе смысл, который в ней отсутствует.


Ну там-же написано. Что я могу поделать против надписи? Объяснять я пытался - не помогает.


_На тему_: первые два фактора пути _правильное видение_ и _правильное намерение_ относятся к скандхе мудрости. Но эти факторы бывают и неправильные. Думаете они перестают после этого относится к группе мудрости? Далее - вам никогда не попадалось утверждение "неправильная мудрость"? Неправильная мудрость, это не мудрость что-ли? Далее - вайбхашики считали, что неправильная мудрость (_kuprajna_), это ложные взгляды (_drsti_). Дришти есть в списках, наслаждайтесь списками.

Для дополнительного чтения:



> How, then, shall we understand the relationship between _kuprajna_ and _prajna_? In a similar context (viz. the discussion of _mithyasamadhi_ vs. _samadhi_), Yasomitra uses the analogy of a rotten seed and a good seed; both are "seeds," and yet there is a definite difference between them.10 At another point in ihe text, where _drsti_ is defined by Vasubandhu as _prajnavisesa_, ("a special kind of prajna"), Yasomitra adds the following: _santirika ya prajna, sa drstih ("drsti is that kind of prajna which involves judgement_")." [Jaini, 1977]

----------


## Zom

> Далее - вайбхашики считали, что неправильная мудрость (kuprajna), это ложные взгляды (drsti)


Вообще насколько я в курсе - мудрость = видение как есть.
"Неправильная мудрость" тогда выходит оксюмороном -  "Неправильное видение как есть" (т.е. видишь одновременно полностью всё правильно и полностью неправильно одновременно -))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну там-же написано. Что я могу поделать против надписи? Объяснять я пытался - не помогает.


Вы просто ошиблись в трактовке термина потому и не помогает.
Такое толкование термина prjna - это и есть drsti.




> Далее - вам никогда не попадалось утверждение "неправильная мудрость"? Неправильная мудрость, это не мудрость что-ли?


Нет, это не мудрость, а ложные умопостороения. Во всяком случае, это точно не prajna, которую мы обсуждаем.

"Неправильная мудрость" - это, вероятно, то, что в тиб. называется "blo gros log pa": _blo gros_ = санскр. _mati_, а log pa - ложный.

Соотношение между этими терминами хорошо описано у Щербатского:
Это *способность оценивающего анализа (prajna)* и способность сосредоточения наших мыслей на одной точке, исключая все другие посторонние мысли и действия. Это и есть samadhi или yoga. Указанные элементы могут быть совершенно неразвитыми и незначительными в личности. *Prajna в этом случае называется mati*; но это та же способность, которая, будучи развита полностью, становится трансцендентным знанием (prajna amala).
Ф.И.Щербатской. "КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЙСКОЙ НИРВАНЫ"

То есть "недоразвитая", зачаточная, потенциальная праджня, называемая в этом случае не prajna (shes rab), а mati (blo gros), действительно может быть ложной.
Но утверждать, как это сказали вы, что "слово "праджня" может обозначать клешу" в каком-либо контексте - такая трактовка не укладывается ни в какие классификации дхарм.

Обратите внимание, кстати, что Щербатской так же как и Рейнольдс (и так же как Чогьям Трунгпа с Гюнтером) отождествляет праджню со способностью оценивающего анализа. Это совершенно традиционная трактовка, и я вообще не понимаю, с чем Вы спорите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К реальности. Это реально существующие видимости. Их могут видеть множество независимых наблюдателей. Их можно запечатлеть с помощью фото-видео аппаратуры.


И из этого Вы делаете вывод: "А значит, в основе этих видимостей существует НЕЧТО, что само по себе независимо от органов восприятия, и что отображается в воспринимающем уме тем или иным образом".
Чистая вещь per se.

Во-первых, не думаю, что Вам удастся найти в Вашем Каноне (вернее, в Вашей части Канона) прямые подтверждения такому умозаключению.

Во-вторых, совершенно непонятно, чем такое умозаключение лучше принятия концепции изначального Ума, Дхармадхату, как об этом говорится в Махаяне?

Чем лучше махаянское воззрение, могу сказать:
1. Постулируя "субстрат", Вы опираетесь на весьме зыбкое основание в виде данных органов чувств, которые в свою очередь полностью зависят от деятельности ума. С другой стороны, приняв ум в качестве основы всего, мы получаем мощный стимул для практики интроспекции - шаматхи и випашьяны, - как тому учат и ваши наставники.
*Изначальность ума мы можем пережить непосредственно*, а Вашу "первоматерию" постулируем как результат умозаключения.

2. Постулируя "субстрат", Вы, по сути, отступаете от общебуддийского воззрения о Пустоте. С другой стороны, правильное понимание воззрения об изначальном уме включено в воззрение о пустотности: ум несубстанционален и лишен собственной независимой сути.

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> И из этого Вы делаете вывод: "А значит, в основе этих видимостей существует НЕЧТО, что само по себе независимо от органов восприятия, и что отображается в воспринимающем уме тем или иным образом".
> Чистая вещь per se.


Нет. Per se априори не зависит *ни от чего*. Именно поэтому она - вещь в себе. Например, похожим образом христиане постулируют бога.
Я же говорю только от независимости от "нас". От "нашего потока сознания", от "нашей" каммы. Весь наш опыт говорит о *зависимости* "внешнего мира" от причин и условий. Но причины эти лежат, как правило (а возможно, что и всегда) за рамками причин нашего существования.



> Во-первых, не думаю, что Вам удастся найти в Вашем Каноне (вернее, в Вашей части Канона) прямые подтверждения такому умозаключению.


Искать даже не надо. Я вам приводил ссылку на сутту в которой Будда прямым текстом указывает на то, что считать всё проявление только каммы - ошибочно.  Кроме того есть пять законой существования мира. Они описывают "внешний мир"



> Во-вторых, совершенно непонятно, чем такое умозаключение лучше принятия концепции изначального Ума, Дхармадхату, как об этом говорится в Махаяне?


Лучше оно тем, что не входит в противоречие с нашим повседневным опытом. Наличие "внешнего мира" не требует введения новой неопределённости под названием "коллективная камма". Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что постулировать фпричиной существования мира - коллективную камму ничем не лучше, чем обосновывать существование мира божьей волей?



> Чем лучше махаянское воззрение, могу сказать:
> 1. Постулируя "субстрат", Вы опираетесь на весьме зыбкое основание в виде данных органов чувств, которые в свою очередь полностью зависят от деятельности ума


А вы можете взаимодейсвтвать с миром как-либо иначе, кроме, как с помощью органов чувств?



> .С другой стороны, приняв ум в качестве основы всего, мы получаем мощный стимул для практики интроспекции - шаматхи и випашьяны, - как тому учат и ваши наставники.


А как мы можем опереться на недоказанный тезис? Который, к тому же, противоречит словам Будды?



> *Изначальность ума мы можем пережить непосредственно*, а Вашу "первоматерию" постулируем как результат умозаключения.


В обоих случаях мы пользуемся умозаключением. Переживать непосредственном мы можем тольк 6 видов сознания. Во сне, при обмороке, в коме, никаких сознаний мы также не переживаем. Это тоже можно пережить непостредственно. 
А вот наличие "изначального ума" требует подключения понятийного аппарата.



> 2. Постулируя "субстрат", Вы, по сути, отступаете от общебуддийского воззрения о Пустоте.


1. Я не постулирую субстрат. Не приписывайте мне того, что я не подразумеваю.
2. Воззрение о пустоте подразумевает отсутствие самосущих сущностей. Тех, кторые лежат вне причинных связей. Но не отсутствие самого "внешнего мира"



> С другой стороны, правильное понимание воззрения об изначальном уме включено в воззрение о пустотности: ум несубстанционален и лишен собственной независимой сути.


А почему мир не может быть наделён такими же качесвтами?

----------

AlekseyE (18.04.2009), Zom (18.04.2009), Иван Ран (18.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> День добрый.


Привет :-)




> Нет. Per se априори не зависит *ни от чего*. Именно поэтому она - вещь в себе. Например, похожим образом христиане постулируют бога.
> Я же говорю только от независимости от "нас". От "нашего потока сознания", от "нашей" каммы. Весь наш опыт говорит о *зависимости* "внешнего мира" от причин и условий. *Но причины эти лежат, как правило (а возможно, что и всегда) за рамками причин нашего существования*.


Говоря "за рамками причин нашего существования" Вы, по сути, и постулируете Творца как неведомую (и в принципе непознаваемую) Причину, заставляющую вещи иметь их собственные свойства.
Говорить о возможности всецелого познания (как противоположности авидье) можно только в случае, если счесть, что дхармы порождены разумом, а значит не имеют свойств, устанавливаемых "с их стороны".
Это и есть другая формулировка утверждения, что все феномены есть порождение кармы.




> Искать даже не надо. Я вам приводил ссылку на сутту в которой Будда прямым текстом указывает на то, что считать всё проявление только каммы - ошибочно.  Кроме того есть пять законой существования мира. Они описывают "внешний мир"


Думаю, приведенный Вами отрывок подлежит толкованию.
На данном этапе рассмотрения махабхуты могут видеться мне внешними и самостоятельными, и при некоторых рассмотрениях их кармическое происхождение можно не учитывать.




> Лучше оно тем, что не входит в противоречие с нашим повседневным опытом. Наличие "внешнего мира" не требует введения новой неопределённости под названием "коллективная камма". Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что постулировать фпричиной существования мира - коллективную камму ничем не лучше, чем обосновывать существование мира божьей волей?


Нет, не соглашусь. Постулируя коллективную камму в качестве причины существования мира - значит оставаться в рамках буддийской парадигмы о всеобщности причинно-зависимого происхождения.




> А вы можете взаимодейсвтвать с миром как-либо иначе, кроме, как с помощью органов чувств?


Мы взаимодействуем с миром прежде всего умом, а не органами чувств.




> А вот наличие "изначального ума" требует подключения понятийного аппарата.


Я думаю, что в тхеравадинских наставлениях по медитации тоже должны быть указания на созерцание "изначального ума". Созерцания непосредственного, без всякого "понятийного аппарата".
А вот предположение "сути" за видимостью - чистое умозаключение.




> 1. *Я не постулирую субстрат*. Не приписывайте мне того, что я не подразумеваю.


Мне кажется, то, что Вы постулируете как причину проявления свойств, независимую от нашего сознания, это и есть субстрат.
Как некая самостоятельная часть дхармы, "не сотворенная разумом", являющаяся нам "с ее стороны", объектно.




> 2. Воззрение о пустоте подразумевает отсутствие самосущих сущностей. Тех, кторые лежат вне причинных связей. Но не отсутствие *самого "внешнего мира"*


Вот например такого самого "внешнего мира". Это и есть "субстрат".




> А почему мир не может быть наделён такими же качесвтами?


Для того, чтобы счесть его наделенным такими качествами, мы должны отказаться видеть в качестве *самого "внешнего мира"*, то есть понять его как порождение кармы.

----------


## До

> Вы просто ошиблись в трактовке термина потому и не помогает.


Я же не ошибался. Скорее вы меня не так поняли, а потом надо держать марку и искать ошибки которых нет. Вы не хотите совершенно понять, что я сказал, вам интереснее искать мифические ошибки.

Еще раз попробую объяснить своё утверждение.
Есть понятие праджни как правильной мудрости, в тхераваде праджня только такая - хорошая и мудрость (противоположная клешам). А есть слово _праджня_, которым может обозначаться кроме этого понятия, еще и совсем не мудрость, к примеру, "интеллект" (не обязательно хороший) или "понимание" (не обязательно правильное), может обозначаться нечто противоположное (правильной) мудрости, полное омрачений, может означаться "неправильная мудрость" (kuprajna), неправильное видение (mithya-dristi). Это вовсе не "зачаточная мудрость", а просто ложное видение. Еще раз, на примере, слово "понимание", не обязательно ведь ознает правильное понимание, но понимание может быть и ошибочным.




> Такое толкование термина prjna - это и есть drsti.


Это пример правильного или не правильного? (Как-то непонятно излагаете свои мысли.)




> Нет, это не мудрость, а ложные умопостороения. Во всяком случае, это точно не prajna, которую мы обсуждаем.


Ну _написано_ мудрость (wisdom), что я могу поделать? Вы читать не умеете, а я умею. Получается так что так как вы не можете прочитать некоторые утверждения, поэтому именно я должен заменить своё понимание на неправильное, которые вы навязываете.




> Во всяком случае, это точно не prajna, которую мы обсуждаем.


Так сказал Сергей Хос и всё тут. Просто откинул мой аргумент и всё. Правда в отличии от остальных аргументов, которые были откинуты просто молча, этот пришлось упомянуть, так как было _лучшее_ слово на тибетском. Которое больше походит на _mati_. А это слово _shes 'chal_ - с "shes" и уже страшно похоже на "shes rab" и "shes pa", обозначающими как раз, какое совпадение, "prajna", поэтому _это точно не prajna_.





> "Неправильная мудрость" - это, вероятно, то, что в тиб. называется "blo gros log pa": _blo gros_ = санскр. _mati_, а log pa - ложный.


Да и это тоже, забыл сразу поставить ссылку http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/blo_gros_log_pa




> "Неправильная мудрость" - это, вероятно, то, что в тиб. называется "blo gros log pa": _blo gros_ = санскр. _mati_, а log pa - ложный. Соотношение между этими терминами хорошо описано у Щербатского:


Ещё раз - вы читать не умеете, осознайте это. Вы читаете у Щербатского то, что там *не* написано, (а что написано не читаете, я это тоже покажу ниже). У Щербатского *не* написано, что "_Неправильная мудрость" - это, вероятно, то, что в тиб. называется "blo gros log pa_ (mati+ложный)". Он не сравнивает в приведенном вам отрывке и эти два понятия. Отрывок процитированный вами в качестве аргумента - просто левый. Щербатской сравнивает mati и prajna, а не _ложное mati_ и prajna.




> _Это способность оценивающего анализа (prajna) и способность сосредоточения наших мыслей на одной точке, исключая все другие посторонние мысли и действия. Это и есть samadhi или yoga. Указанные элементы могут быть совершенно неразвитыми и незначительными в личности. Prajna в этом случае называется mati; но это та же способность, которая, будучи развита полностью, становится трансцендентным знанием (prajna amala)._ Ф.И.Щербатской. "КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЙСКОЙ НИРВАНЫ"


И буквально следующее предложение, которые вы уже *не* цитируете: "_Жизнь простых смертных управляется неведением (avidya), которое является оборотной стороной prajna, а не просто отсутствием этого качества._"




> То есть "недоразвитая", зачаточная, потенциальная праджня, называемая в этом случае не prajna (shes rab), а mati (blo gros), действительно может быть ложной.


В каком "этом случае", мы не говорили про некие "эти случаи". Речь шла может ли праджня быть ложной - утверждать, что праджня _не может_ быть ложной, так как мати может быть ложной - вот это абсурд.




> Но утверждать, как это сказали вы, что "слово "праджня" может обозначать клешу" в каком-либо контексте - такая трактовка не укладывается ни в какие классификации дхарм.


Укладывается, я уже кучу аргументов _привёл_, в цитатах _прямо написано_. Не укладывается в вашу голову, не более. 




> Обратите внимание, кстати, что Щербатской так же как и Рейнольдс (и так же как Чогьям Трунгпа с Гюнтером) отождествляет праджню со способностью оценивающего анализа. Это совершенно традиционная трактовка, и


Я не говорил, что Рейнолдс _во всём не прав_, говорил только про один момент.




> я вообще не понимаю, с чем Вы спорите.


Т.е. спор без понимания собеседника. Нормально.

Я утверждаю, что я не ошибся ни с чтением, ни с указанием цитаты, что слово праджня может обозначать не только мудрость (свободную от клеш), а качество не свободное от клеш, с клешами, омрачённое.

----------


## Echo

> Говоря "за рамками причин нашего существования" Вы, по сути, и постулируете Творца как неведомую (и в принципе непознаваемую) Причину, заставляющую вещи иметь их собственные свойства.


А мне еще интересно как тогда в тхераваде обосновывают существование 6 миров сансары. Получаются какие-то паралельные миры с богом-телепортером ожидающим нас после смерти с весами добродетели. А еще с арупа-локой вопрос интересный...

----------

Сергей Хос (18.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. вы несогласны, что другие живые существа существуют независимо от вас? Т.е. я отдельно от вас не существую, вы это хотите сказать?


Видимо на самом деле все существа существуют так. -))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видимо на самом деле все существа существуют так. -))))


Нет, на самом деле вот так.

----------

Ersh (18.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Говоря "за рамками причин нашего существования" Вы, по сути, и постулируете Творца как неведомую (и в принципе непознаваемую) Причину, заставляющую вещи иметь их собственные свойства.


Отнюдь. Сам Будда говорил о том, что начало мира и начало живых существ непознаваемо. Говоря о «внешнем мире» мы подразумеваем бога не более, чем в случае, когда обсуждаем собственное существование.



> Говорить о возможности всецелого познания (как противоположности авидье) можно только в случае, если счесть, что дхармы порождены разумом, а значит не имеют свойств, устанавливаемых "с их стороны".


Вообще правильное познание подразумевает знание трёх характеристик существования. Это, опять же не противоречит возможности существования «внешнего мира»



> Это и есть другая формулировка утверждения, что все феномены есть порождение кармы.


Насколько я понимаю, такого нет даже в Ваджраяне. Мне намедни хорошую ссылочку подбросили от Алекса Берзина:



> Things Happening by the Physical Laws of Nature
> >
> > I have heard His Holiness the Dalai Lama say that not everything
> > that happens is necessarily based on karma. There are physical laws
> > of nature. The example he used was the leaves falling from a tree.
> > Which leaves fall first from a tree and the order in which they fall
> > and where they land on the ground is not from karma. The tree
> > doesn’t have karma. The leaves don’t have karma. It is following
> > physical laws. However, what happens to a person is occurring from
> ...





> Думаю, приведенный Вами отрывок подлежит толкованию.


Он и толкуется как наличие пяти ниям. Камма нияма среди которых не является даже главенствующей.



> На данном этапе рассмотрения махабхуты могут видеться мне внешними и самостоятельными, и при некоторых рассмотрениях их кармическое происхождение можно не учитывать.


Они и не всегда от каммы возникают. Опять же адресую у указанной ранее сутте. Плюс вспомним четыре фактора для существования человека: камма, читта, уту, ахара. 



> Нет, не соглашусь. Постулируя коллективную камму в качестве причины существования мира - значит оставаться в рамках буддийской парадигмы о всеобщности причинно-зависимого происхождения.


А если принять идею бога-творца? Мне кажется она ничем не хуже идеи коллективной каммы. Обе эти идеи не подтверждаются нашим опытом. А вот наличие «внешнего мира» – подтверждается.



> Мы взаимодействуем с миром прежде всего умом, а не органами чувств.


Завяжите глаза и попытайтесь взаимодействовать с миром умом. 



> Я думаю, что в тхеравадинских наставлениях по медитации тоже должны быть указания на созерцание "изначального ума". Созерцания непосредственного, без всякого "понятийного аппарата".


В Сатипатхана сутте есть медитации с объектом в виде ума или дхамм. Но и в этом случае ничего сверхсущностного не наблюдается. Опять же, всё теже санкхата дхаммы.



> А вот предположение "сути" за видимостью - чистое умозаключение.


Естественно. Это именно умозаключение. Я никогда не утверждал, что мы видим онтологическую подкладку непосредственно, минуя восприятие органами чувств.



> Мне кажется, то, что Вы постулируете как причину проявления свойств, независимую от нашего сознания, это и есть субстрат


Это не есть субстрат. Субстратом было бы существование Per se. Но это противоречит нашим наблюдениям «внешнего мира» даже с т.з. материализма. «внешний мир» также причинно обусловлен и не имеет в себе субстрата. Просто он обусловлен не нашей каммой, а своими процессами.



> Как некая самостоятельная часть дхармы, "не сотворенная разумом", являющаяся нам "с ее стороны", объектно.


Не дхаммы! Деление на дхаммы относится к нашему потоку сознания, а не ко внешнему миру. Как существует мир, мы не может распознать без своих дхамм. 



> Для того, чтобы счесть его наделенным такими качествами, мы должны отказаться видеть в качестве *самого "внешнего мира"*, то есть понять его как порождение кармы.


Хорошо, а я – тоже порождение вашей каммы или существую самостоятельно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не есть субстрат. Субстратом было бы существование Per se. Но это противоречит нашим наблюдениям «внешнего мира» даже с т.з. материализма. «внешний мир» также причинно обусловлен и не имеет в себе субстрата. Просто он *обусловлен не нашей каммой, а своими процессами*.


"Обусловлен не нашей каммой, а своими процессами" - и значит "имеет собственный, независимый субстрат со своими, устанавливаемыми с его стороны, свойствами".




> Хорошо, а я – тоже порождение вашей каммы или существую самостоятельно?


Как феномен в моем восприятии - да, порождение моей кармы.
Если же убрать все феноменальное, останется то, что Вы можете увидеть в себе в глубочайшей интроспекции - поток сознания, ясный свет ума. Но он неопределим как нечто существующее или несуществующее, как нечто отдельное или общее, и в своей собственной сути не видим даже для Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> "Обусловлен не нашей каммой, а своими процессами" - и значит "имеет собственный, независимый субстрат со своими, устанавливаемыми с его стороны, свойствами".


Не значит. Это значит, что он имеет свой комплекс причин для своего существования.



> Как феномен в моем восприятии - да, порождение моей кармы.


Как восприятие - в некоторой степени да. Но я ведь не только ваше восприятие.



> Если же убрать все феноменальное, останется то, что Вы можете увидеть в себе в глубочайшей интроспекции - поток сознания, ясный свет ума. Но он неопределим как нечто существующее или несуществующее, как нечто отдельное или общее, и в своей собственной сути не видим даже для Будды.


Так вы по стуи, и постулируете субстанциональность. Только вы её называете "ясный свет ума".

Но Ок. т.к. вы всё таки допускаете существование меня, тогда второй вопрос:
Почему на этом же основании вы не допускаете существование "внешнего мира"?
Например, вы видите глазами: меня,  коррал, камень и развивающийся на ветру флаг.  Почему двум из четырёх (мне и корралу ) один из котоых может двигаться, а второй не может, вы позволяете иметь "независимое существование", двум другим (камню и флагу) один из которых также может двигаться, а второй не может, вы отказываете в праве на "независимое существование"?

----------

AlekseyE (19.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Кажется, я понял.
> Вот, например, у меня болит зуб.
> Мне дали усыпляющий наркоз, и я потерял сознание. Здесь я ничего не знаю о том, болит у меня зуб или нет.
> При пробуждении я уже чувствую, что он болит, и по мере усиления пробуждения боль нарастает. Из этого я делаю вывод, что когда я был полностью в бессознательном, он вовсе не болел.
> Это «полностью бессознательное» и есть нирвана в понимании Тхеравады.
> Так?


Паралели есть, но это все же не одно и то же. Ниббана - это прекращение при наличии понимания, что все  эти состояния есть анатта, дукха, аничча.  Кома, опьянение и т.д.  - это просто  потеря сознания (причем,  неведение при этом остается) в силу внеших факторов.  

Мне, кажется, ниббана будет всех отпугивать, если она воспринимается в отрыве от понимания  анатта, дукха, аничча. Когда реальность воспринимается не как "я" и "не-я", а  как имперсональные сигналы и импульсы, то  его  прекращение  -  есть просто их прекращение этих сигналов и импульсов. (Это бхикку Ньянаанада привел такой пример)  Это как пошел дождь и дождь закончился - так и сознание возникло и прекратилось. Ну и фиг с ним - привязанности к нему нет все равно как и к другим феноменам.  Что сверх того, то есть  этернализм и религия, или вера в вечный дух,  атман, вечное "я", природу будды и т.д. (разные термины - суть та же).   Здесь конечно требуется философский подход к реальности, а то  зачем такое счастье?

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Zom (19.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ниббана - это прекращение при наличии понимания


прекращение при наличии

Еще раз: какой тип сознания обеспечивает это "наличие понимания"? как это понимать? что нирвана не сопровождается полным прекращением всякого сознания, или что "наличие понимания" возникает постфактум?

----------


## Huandi

Дублирую сообщение по просьбе Топпера.

1. Некоторые товарищи путают санскары с виджняной - используют аргумент неподвластности воле, для опровержения "только сознания". Воля это не сознание. А "в сознании" не означает зависимость от воли. 

2. Также тут чуть-ли не все путают онтологический субъективный идеализм (дурацкий) с гносеологическим. Гносеологический идеализм (каковой имеет место в буддизме), говорит о том, что любой объект дается нам только познанием, и никак иначе. Познание тут фактический синоним сознания. Поэтому, сознание первично, так как выступает тем, что может быть в дальнейшем проанализировано. Восприятие это тоже познание, то есть сознание. 

Нет такого воззрения о "только познаваемом" (виджняптиматра), где вещи существуют в некоем сознании, так же как в материи. Сознание тут вышло бы той же материей, только индивидуальной для каждого существа. Нет такого воззрения, йогачара (и вся махаяна) не про это. 

3. Понятие "реально существует" в позднем буддизме определяется, как "дано верными источниками познания". И больше никак, и больше ничего не значит.

4. "Внешнюю реальность" прямо не отрицает ни одна из известных мне философских школ буддизма. Другое дело, что в ряде случаев это понятие оказывается выведенным из рассмотрения, и становится не нужным в системе. Так как само оно есть лишь возможный вывод из анализа познаваемого (нашего опыта, сознания). И самое важное - не связано с тем, с чем имеет дело Дхарма. Так как всё, с чем должен иметь дело буддист, находится в его опыте.

----------

Zom (25.04.2009), Сергей Хос (25.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 4. "Внешнюю реальность" прямо не отрицает ни одна из известных мне философских школ буддизма. Другое дело, что в ряде случаев это понятие оказывается выведенным из рассмотрения, и становится не нужным в системе. Так как само оно есть лишь возможный вывод из анализа познаваемого (нашего опыта, сознания). И самое важное - не связано с тем, с чем имеет дело Дхарма. Так как всё, с чем должен иметь дело буддист, находится в его опыте.


Мне кажется, что не все в Махаяне об этом знают.

----------

Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Это как пошел дождь и дождь закончился - так и сознание возникло и прекратилось.


Отлично. Таким образом, представители Тхеравады пытаются опровергнуть существование безначального потока ума и постулировать существование нирваны как уничтожения сознания, потому что этот ум(сознание) непостоянен - как возник, так и угаснет.
Только тогда непонятно, к чему вообще беспокоится? Ведь так или иначе, рано или поздно он и так, сам по себе, угаснет. Вот вам и нирвана! 
И в таком случае никакой буддизм  становится не нужен - ни шила, ни праджня... А?

----------


## Топпер

> Отлично. Таким образом, представители Тхеравады пытаются опровергнуть существование безначального потока ума


Не пытаются. В этом нет необходимости.
Это вам надо попытаться доказать его наличие. Будда ничего не говорил про таковой поток.



> и постулировать существование нирваны как уничтожения сознания потому что это поток ума непостоянен - как возник, так и угаснет.


Цитаты из сутт здесь уже приводили.



> Только тогда непонятно, к чему вообще беспокоится? Ведь так или иначе, рано или поздно он и так, сам по себе, угаснет. Вот вам и нирвана!


Со смертью тела, как вы знаете, начинается новая жизнь. Формируется новые нама-рупа.

А вам похоже нужна бессмертная душа? Чем "безначальный поток ума" отличается от таковой?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Только тогда непонятно, к чему вообще беспокоится? Ведь так или иначе, рано или поздно он и так, сам по себе, угаснет. Вот вам и нирвана! 
> И в таком случае никакой буддизм становится не нужен - ни шила, ни праджня... А?


Это кстати первый вопрос, который я задал на БФ-е (о том, может ли быть так, что кто-то никогда не освободится) -)))

А вообще - да, конечно сам угаснет, если неведение будет искоренено. И далее уже вам вопрос - нужен ли буддизм для этого или не нужен.

----------


## Andre

> Отлично. Таким образом, представители Тхеравады пытаются опровергнуть существование безначального потока ума и постулировать существование нирваны как уничтожения сознания, потому что этот ум(сознание) непостоянен - как возник, так и угаснет.
> Только тогда непонятно, к чему вообще беспокоится? Ведь так или иначе, рано или поздно он и так, сам по себе, угаснет. Вот вам и нирвана! 
> И в таком случае никакой буддизм  становится не нужен - ни шила, ни праджня... А?


Пример про дождь  - иллюстрирует отрешенное отношение к прекращению собственного сознания,  не стоит в нем видеть паралелли с  вечностью или невечностью потока  сознания или вселенной или микро и макро-косма...  

Вы правы -  не о чем беспокоится в самом деле. Горы стали горами и реки реками.  

Поток сознания прекращает сам себя, если хотите, при помощи видения реальности как она есть и равностного отношения ко всем феноменам, в том числе и собственному  сознанию, которое так хочется принять за вечное Я. Для этого и нужна и шила, и шило, праджня...

----------

Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Не пытаются. В этом нет необходимости.


Ссылки привести?




> Это вам надо попытаться доказать его наличие. Будда ничего не говорил про таковой поток.


Будда-то говорил. Только не все это признают.




> Со смертью тела, как вы знаете, начинается новая жизнь. Формируется новые нама-рупа.


Да, жизнь нового тела. Поток сознания продолжается.




> А вам похоже нужна бессмертная душа? Чем "безначальный поток ума" отличается от таковой?


Ну чем - аничча, анатта... Разве не знаете?

----------


## Топпер

> Ссылки привести?


На, что? На дискуссию?



> Будда-то говорил. Только не все это признают.


Правильно. Ведь вам, вначале, надо доказать, что это слова Будды.



> Да, жизнь нового тела. Поток сознания продолжается.


Ок. Здесь у нас нет расхождений.



> Ну чем - аничча, анатта... Разве не знаете?


Вот мне и непонятно, чем аничча, анатта в вашем представлении отличается от души? И там и там - бессмертная "суть" которая переходит из жизни в жизнь. Она у вас получается независимой от причин и условий. Т.е. по сутти не аничча.

----------


## Andre

> прекращение при наличии
> 
> Еще раз: какой тип сознания обеспечивает это "наличие понимания"? как это понимать? что нирвана не сопровождается полным прекращением всякого сознания, или что "наличие понимания" возникает постфактум?


Я не совсем понял про тип сознания. Вы хотите узнать, как оно называется на пали?...   ментальное ли это , зрительное ли это сознание или что? 

Свое прекращение осознает само сознание, когда в нем появляется понимание, что все феномены -  анатта, и соответсвенно оно отвязывается от них и не держится ни за один как "я" и "мое"...  в том числе  и за само себя.. ведь сознание не это взаимозависимый феномен,  функция  которого осознавать, что это то, а это это... - делить на двое... Нет опоры сознания, то есть не за что ему уцепиться, оно и приостанавливается... 



Одно из  объяснений  автора лекций о Ниббане -  сознание - это  то, что делит реальность на субъект и объект - создает двойственность в восприятии. Это не есть субстанция, поскольку все дхаммы анатта и сунната.  Ниббана, если хотите, это прекращение этой двойственности.    Если нет двойственности, может ли быть сознание, которое само по себе уже делит мир на я и не я  и и является двойственным? Ведантисты в это верят, но это то же самое, что скушать пирожок, и все же держать его в руках. 

Рекомендую вам ознакомиться с  лекциями о Ниббане бхикку Ньянананды.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009), Fuerth (25.04.2009), Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Fuerth

> А вам похоже нужна бессмертная душа? Чем "безначальный поток ума" отличается от таковой?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну чем - аничча, анатта... Разве не знаете?


А что Вы вдруг так прервались? Продолжайте: ... и дуккха. Итого, имеем - "безначальный поток ума" есть дуккха. А целью вроде как является её прекращение, нет?

----------

AlekseyE (25.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009), Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Она у вас получается независимой от причин и условий. Т.е. по сутти не аничча.


Еще раз: вы постулируете угасание потока сознания на основании того, что он непостоянен. Так?
Это угасание вы называете нирваной. Так?
Угаснет он, очевидно, вне зависимости от того, есть буддизм (и шила, и праджня) или нет. Ибо непостоянен.
Так зачем городить огород - монастыри и проч.?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Одно из  объяснений  автора лекций о Ниббане -  сознание - это  то, что делит реальность на субъект и объект - создает двойственность в восприятии. Это не есть субстанция, поскольку все дхаммы анатта и сунната.  Ниббана, если хотите, это прекращение этой двойственности.    Если нет двойственности, может ли быть сознание, которое само по себе уже делит мир на я и не я  и и является двойственным?


У вас с бхикку Ньянанандой небольшие нескладушки. Если сознание это вовлечённость в двойственность и больше ничего, то оно не может наблюдать аннату и не может это понимать. Потому что оно - чётко противоположное по вашему определению. Так что или сознание не только двойственность, или кроме сознания в существе есть нечто, для чего нирвана и самсара лишь два состояния одного и того же с разными переживаниями, скажем покоя и беспокойства. 

Это следует только из ваших же (тхераваддинских) определений, так что на всякий случай прошу не прибегать к наработанным тхераваддинским ответам типа "Это вы так хотите думать от привязанности к я" и "А будда вот черным по белому говорил, значит это истина в последней инстанции". Разберитесь у себя там сначала.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 4. "Внешнюю реальность" прямо не отрицает ни одна из известных мне философских школ буддизма.


Не могли бы Вы исходя из предыдущих трех пунктов (или еще как-то) определить, к чему, с т.зр. известных Вам философских школ буддизма, относиться категория "внешняя реальность".
Разьяснив попутно, относительно чего она "внешняя".
Если Вас не затруднит.

Потому что до сих пор я слышал о существовании в будизме условного разделения на "внешнее", "внутреннее" и "тайное", где внешнее относится к сенсорике, внутреннее - к чувствам, а тайное - к пониманию, но в этом случае речь совершенно не идет о наличии некоей постулируемой "внешней реальности".

----------


## Zom

> Это вам надо попытаться доказать его наличие. Будда ничего не говорил про таковой поток.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Будда-то говорил. Только не все это признают*.


Кстати, согласно этой сутте, как я понял, подобные утверждения довольно *опасны*.




> Когда монахи не смогли убедить бхикку Сати в том, что он придерживается пагубного воззрения, они подошли к Благословенному, поклонились ему, сели рядом и сказали: "Достопочтенный, бхикку Сати, сын рыбака, пришёл к пагубному воззрению: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое." Тогда мы подошли к бхикку Сати и спросили его: "Друг Сати, правда ли, что такое пагубное воззрение появилось у тебя: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое" ?
> 
> Достопочтенный, бхикку Сати ответил нам - "Да, друзья. Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое." Тогда мы монахи, подумали о том, чтобы разубедить бхикку Сати от его пагубного воззрения, допросили его, спросили о причинах и обсудили с ним: Друг Сати - не говори так, не искажай слов Благословенного. Он не говорит так. Благословенный разными путями показал, что сознание возникает зависимо от причин. Нет сознания, возникающего без причин."
> 
> Даже когда мы допросили его, спросили о причинах и обсудили с ним, он продолжал придерживаться пагубного воззрения и не отставил его. Поскольку мы не смогли убедить бхикку Сати ... мы пришли сказать тебе об этом.
> 
> Тогда Благословенный обратился к монахам и сказал - "Идите монахи, и от моего имени позовите бхикку Сати, и скажите, что Учитель хочет его видеть." Тогда монахи подошли к бхикку Сати и сказали ему: "Друг, Учитель хочет тебя видеть". Бхикку Сати ответил - "Хорошо" и пришел к Благословенному, поклонился ему и сел рядом.
> 
> Тогда Благословенный спросил - "Сати, правда ли, что у тебя появилось пагубное воззрение: "Насколько я знаю Учение Благословенного - сознание переходит из рождения в рождение, и ничто другое?"
> ...

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009), Sergei (10.07.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Свое прекращение осознает само сознание, когда в нем появляется понимание


Тогда, наверное, оно не осознает, а лишь предполагает?
Типа: "щас я прекращусь, и, наверное, наступит нирвана".
Потому что, прекратившись, оно уже ничего осознавать не может. По определению.

----------


## Zom

> Типа: "щас я прекращусь, и, наверное, наступит нирвана".
> Потому что, прекратившись, оно уже ничего осознавать не может. По определению.


Судя по всему, всё так - только не нирвана, а паринирвана. Разница большая.
А пока нет паринирваны - есть прямое знание о том, что ум "яркий, сияющий", не ассоциирующий себя со скандхами, не влипающий в них, не впадающий в них (т.е. нирвана).

И согласно этой сутте с его прекращением наступит "конец" (т.е. паринирвана):




> Consciousness without feature,
> without end,
> luminous all around:
> Here water, earth, fire, & wind
> have no footing.
> ....
> From the cessation of consciousness,
> each is here brought to an end.


(на пали последние 2 строки) - 



> Ettha nàmanca rapanca asesaü uparujjhati. 
> Vinnànassa nirodhena etthetaü uparujjhatãti.

----------


## Andre

> У вас с бхикку Ньянанандой небольшие нескладушки. Если сознание это вовлечённость в двойственность и больше ничего, то оно не может наблюдать аннату и не может это понимать. Потому что оно - чётко противоположное по вашему определению. Так что или сознание не только двойственность, или кроме сознания в существе есть нечто, для чего нирвана и самсара лишь два состояния одного и того же с разными переживаниями, скажем покоя и беспокойства. 
> 
> Это следует только из ваших же (тхераваддинских) определений, так что на всякий случай прошу не прибегать к наработанным тхераваддинским ответам типа "Это вы так хотите думать от привязанности к я" и "А будда вот черным по белому говорил, значит это истина в последней инстанции". Разберитесь у себя там сначала.


Я разобрался у себя. Я не использую такие "тхеравадинские"  наработки, о которых вы говорите, и, кстати, не льну всей душой и сердцем к тхераваде, а Ньянананда  - далеко не ортодоксальный тхеравадин, но это так к слову. 

А почему сознание не может осознавать анатту, то есть не-я, еще как может.  Наблюдение  - это двойственные процесс (есть объект наблюдения и сознание наблюдающее), ниббана - нет.  На ваши верования, что в существе  есть  что-то кроме сознания, возражать не буду. Наверно, есть дух, или душа, или "Я", которое не есть сознание, но оно есть...   Что же это - скажите, внятно? 

Я не буду с вами спорить, что ниббана - это ничто, или что-то. Достаточно знать, что это прекращение  - отсутсвие всех видов сознаний... 5 чувственных + 1 ментальное (дискурсивное мышление, воспоминания и т. д.) - что там осталось  - это вопрос религиозной ориентации. Обычно духовные люди приписывают этому состоянию духовную природу, субстанциальность, космичность. Я ему ничего не приписываю.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.04.2009), Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Тогда, наверное, оно не осознает, а лишь предполагает?
> Типа: "щас я прекращусь, и, наверное, наступит нирвана".
> Потому что, прекратившись, оно уже ничего осознавать не может. По определению.


Я думаю оно не предполагает, а знает поскольку в этот момент у него не осталось опоры...   -  винняна уже не опирается на нама-рупу, а поскольку без нама-рупы винняна не может возникать,  происходит прекращение...  Если вы цепляетесь за ветку, вы висите, руки отпустили  - вы знаете, что летите..

А вы как считаете, что происходит? Может вы и правы  будете?

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А почему сознание не может осознавать анатту, то есть не-я, еще как может.  Наблюдение  - это двойственные процесс (есть объект наблюдения и сознание наблюдающее), ниббана - нет.


Потому что анната это аспект недвойственного знания, а не двойственного наблюдения. Наблюдения чувств и дискурсивный ум двойственны, а по вашему ничего другого нет. Нечем и наблюдать/знать отличное от двойственного. Нет возможности наблюдения, понимания, прекращения.




> На ваши верования, что в существе  есть  что-то кроме сознания, возражать не буду.


Нечего возражать, потому что НИКАКИХ своих верований про "кроме" я вам не предъявлял. Я вас просил не соскакивать в проекции или нет? Держите себя в руках.
Я разбираю ваши собственные утверждения, которые не сходятся сами с собой. Вы сами себя загнали в рамки своих утверждений, вас никто не принуждал.

Невозможно чтобы по определению двойственное (сознание по вашему) воспринимало недвойственное, понимало недвойственное, оставляло двойственность.




> Наверно, есть дух, или душа, или "Я", которое не есть сознание, но оно есть...   Что же это - скажите, внятно?


Почему вы меня спрашиваете? Это у вас надо спросить. Это ведь вы исповедуете уничтожение. Как сознания контактов у вас рефлексируют, т.е. воспринимают *отсутствие контакта*? Ведь сознание только контакт по вашему. Нет контакта - нет и восприятия, причём вообще, а не относительно. Нет возможности отметить увеличение или уменьшение контакта.




> Обычно духовные люди приписывают этому состоянию духовную природу, субстанциальность, космичность.


Прекратите. Ведите себя прилично.

----------

Echo (26.04.2009), Сергей Хос (25.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думаю оно не предполагает, а *знает поскольку в этот момент у него не осталось опоры*...   -  винняна уже не опирается на нама-рупу, а поскольку без нама-рупы винняна* не может возникать*,  происходит прекращение...


Я пока только вижу противоречия в Вашей трактовке.
Если не может возникать без опоры, то и не может ничего знать в этот момент.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (25.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Потому что анната это аспект недвойственного знания, а не двойственного наблюдения. Наблюдения чувств и дискурсивный ум двойственны, а по вашему ничего другого нет. Нечем и наблюдать/знать отличное от двойственного. Нет возможности наблюдения, понимания, прекращения.
> 
> 
> 
> Нечего возражать, потому что НИКАКИХ своих верований про "кроме" я вам не предъявлял. Я вас просил не соскакивать в проекции или нет? Держите себя в руках.
> Я разбираю ваши собственные утверждения, которые не сходятся сами с собой. Вы сами себя загнали в рамки своих утверждений, вас никто не принуждал.
> 
> Невозможно чтобы по определению двойственное (сознание по вашему) воспринимало недвойственное, понимало недвойственное, оставляло двойственность.
> 
> ...



Какой-то вы обидчивый...  это все ваша вера в вечную природу ума...   Я, кстати, лично в ваш адрес ничего неприличного не говорил. 

Я не являюсь нигилистом и не отстаиваю уничтожение,  я просто не вижу внятных объяснений со стороны  людей, которые придерживаются  близких к вам возрений - только разве что, ответы  - "Почему вы меня спрашиваете?" 

----Потому что анната это аспект недвойственного знания, а не двойственного наблюдения. Наблюдения чувств и дискурсивный ум двойственны, а по вашему ничего другого нет. Нечем и наблюдать/знать отличное от двойственного. Нет возможности наблюдения, понимания, прекращения.-----


Я не совсем понял, про что вы...  может умом не дорос.  Что значит "анатта - аспект недвойственного знания?"   Это как  - "недвойственного знания"?  


---------   Нет контакта - нет и восприятия, причём вообще -------  

так, а я о чем?  Ниродха = ниббана - прекращение сознания со всеми  двойственными и недвойственными знаниями и прекращение контакта тоже  -   я о том же.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Я пока только вижу противоречия в Вашей трактовке.
> Если не может возникать без опоры, то и не может ничего знать в этот момент.




Опора или объект этого сознания - есть собственное прекращение - это длится всего лишь момент,  то есть сознание зрит собственное прекращение.  



Как бы по вашему  мнению  этот процесс  выглядел логично,  а то мне не совсем понятно, как вы смотрите на это вопрос?  Может вы окажетесь правы?  Я не цепляюсь догматично за это воззрение, и больше нахожусь в состоянии поиска нежели, имею желание кого-то переубедить.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Какой-то вы обидчивый  и нервный...


Да не, это просто вы донельзя предсказуемы. Видите, я вас не только заранее предупредил не присваивать мне мнений, которых я не имею, но вы это сделали раз, и продолжаете второй, вот здесь:




> это все ваша вера в вечную природу ума...   Я, кстати, лично в ваш адрес ничего неприличного не говорил.


Где моя вера, цитату? У вас галлюцинации? Я пока обсуждаю только ваши слова и логические выводы из них. А вот утверждать что у оппонента есть "вера", когда о ней ничего не говорилось - это и есть неприличное. Это делают, когда нет аргументов, а есть эмоции.




> Я не являюсь нигилистом и не отстаиваю уничтожение,  я просто не вижу внятных объяснений со стороны  людей, которые придерживаются  близких к вам возрений


Я не могу отвечать за ваших воображаемых людей. Никакого своего альтернативного воззрения я вам не предлагал, я обсуждаю ВАШЕ воззрение.
Если вы не можете расстаться с воображаемыми людьми в вашей голове, лучше не отвечайте совсем. Нет смысла обсуждать что то с галлюцинирующими.




> Я не совсем понял, про что вы... 
>  что значит анатта  - аспект недвойственного знания?   Это как  - "недвойственного знания"?


обычный двойственный ум это "я и другие". анната - это "поистине нет ни я, ни других", ни множественности, ни единой совокупности всего. анната недвойственна.
в аннате нет ни я, ни других. двойственный ум, который есть по вашему "восприятие я и других" поэтому не может наблюдать аннату.




> --- Нет контакта - нет и восприятия, причём вообще ---- так, а я о чем? Ниродха = ниббана - прекращение сознания со всеми  двойственными и недвойственными знаниями -  я о том же.


Вы о чем? Вы о чём то своём. Попробуйте читать ответы вам до конца и понимать их содержание?
Если сознание только из контакта, то оно не может воспринимать ни отсутствие, ни уменьшение контакта. Вам и Хос то же самое уже говорит. А если не может быть восприятия уменьшения или отсутствия контакта, то не может быть наблюдения этого, не может возникнуть понимание этого, не может произойти целенаправленное прекращение контакта и сознания. Тк не причин для этого нет онтологически. Не может быть этой самой вашей нирваны (архата). Такой нирваны архата не существует.
Понятно или непонятно что я говорю?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как бы по вашему  мнению  этот процесс  выглядел логично,  а то мне не совсем понятно, как вы смотрите на это вопрос?


Я думаю, что в рамках тхеравадинской парадигмы никакой логичности здесь найти не удастся. Поэтому и существует махаяна.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (25.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Опора или объект этого сознания - есть собственное прекращение - это длится всего лишь момент,  то есть сознание зрит собственное прекращение.


прекращение себя не может быть опорой сознания, потому что у него уже есть опора - контакт. и она единственно возможная из вашего определения. если контакта нет, то нет и никакой опоры, нет и никакого сознания, в том числе и сознания прекращения.

----------


## Andre

> Да не, это просто вы донельзя предсказуемы. Видите, я вас не только заранее предупредил не присваивать мне мнений, которых я не имею, но вы это сделали раз, и продолжаете второй, вот здесь:
> 
> 
> 
> Где моя вера, цитату? У вас галлюцинации? Я пока обсуждаю только ваши слова и логические выводы из них. А вот утверждать что у оппонента есть "вера", когда о ней ничего не говорилось - это и есть неприличное. Это делают, когда нет аргументов, а есть эмоции.
> 
> 
> 
> Я не могу отвечать за ваших воображаемых людей. Никакого своего альтернативного воззрения я вам не предлагал, я обсуждаю ВАШЕ воззрение.
> ...


Ладно,    нету времени на личное общение,  эмоций  и галлюцинаций  у меня  нет, если  вы  считаете, что я за уничтожение, то почему бы и мне не приписать вам какие-нибудь  противоположные верования....  Логично?

----  анната - это "поистине нет ни я, ни других", ни множественности, ни единой совокупности всего. анната недвойственна.----   

Анатта  - это признак или качество, я не понимаю, как признак может быть недвойственен? То же самое, что сказать непостоянство и дукха - недвойственно. Ум,  сознающий  анатту  -  все еще  двойственен.  Ибо не может быть сознания без своего объекта.  Когда нет восприятия "я" и "других"   -  это уже прекращение  ума.... - вот это недвойственно.  



-------  А если не может быть восприятия уменьшения или отсутствия контакта, то не может быть наблюдения этого, не может возникнуть понимание этого, не может произойти целенаправленное прекращение контакта и сознания. Тк не причин для этого нет онтологически. ------------  

Не совсем понимаю,  почему это  не возможно.  Вопрос 1 - Что по вашему контакт? 

И подумайте,     если сознание взаимозависимо, как и махаянская Праджняпарамита говорит -  все дхармы пусты (сознание  - тоже дхарма), то есть оно  не самосущее (пустотность = взаимозависимость по нагарджуне), и  сознание следовательно  может прекратиться, если оно зависит от других факторов, и если другие факторы прекратятся.   

Вопрос 2:   Если у сознания нет объекта,  может ли оно  продолжать быть? Только ответьте, конкретено, без ухода  в сторону, мол, "а чего  я должен вам тхеравадинам отвечать"....

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Zom (25.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Я думаю, что в рамках тхеравадинской парадигмы никакой логичности здесь найти не удастся. Поэтому и существует махаяна.



И что ж логичного в махаяне? Вы хоть бы вкратце привели формулу... типа по махаяне, если есть это, то есть и это  и т.д.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> прекращение себя не может быть опорой сознания, потому что у него уже есть опора - контакт. и она единственно возможная из вашего определения. если контакта нет, то нет и никакой опоры, нет и никакого сознания, в том числе и сознания прекращения.



Мне как-то не привычно слышать, что контакт может быть  опорой (объектом) сознания...   контакт - это условие для познания объекта с помощью триады  "объект  - орган воприятия - сознание",   и пока нет контакта в этой триаде, нет и познания. сорри, если что-то не так...


я  просто  многих ваших терминов не понимаю типа ,  контакт  -  это опора, суть объект, или анатта  - это недвойственность.

----------

AlekseyE (26.04.2009), Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что ж логичного в махяне? Вы хоть бы вкратце привели формулу... типа по махаяне, если есть это, то есть и это  и т.д.


В махаяне существует ответ на Ваш вопрос 


> Если у сознания нет объекта, может ли оно продолжать быть?


Собственно, этому посвящены сутры Праджняпарамиты, и в особенности Ваджраччхедика. Там ясно говорится, что бодхисаттва порождает мысль (точнее сказать - ум), не опирающуюся ни на что. Это - бодхичитта, ум, имеющий в качестве опоры лишь самомго себя. Но поскольку такой ум не может быть "схвачен" как объект и не имеет эгоцентрации, его можно также назвать и пустотой, а потому здесь нет уклона в этернализм.

Но только через эту категорию можно понять утверждение вашего комментатора:
Present suffering can be prevented *by changing one's understanding of, and attitude toward*, the cause of suffering in the present.Действительно, если ум порождается только лишь объектом, полностью детерминирован этим объектом, то здесь не может возникать никакого one's understanding of, то есть собственного понимания, а значит и кармообразующего "собственного выбора", о котором этот комментатор говорит далее.

Эта свобода собственного понимания может существовать лишь в случае, если ум может совершать акт, опираясь лишь на самого себя.

----------


## Andre

> В махаяне существует ответ на Ваш вопрос 
> Собственно, этому посвящены сутры Праджняпарамиты, и в особенности Ваджраччхедика. Там ясно говорится, что бодхисаттва порождает мысль (точнее сказать - ум), не опирающуюся ни на что. Это - бодхичитта, ум, имеющий в качестве опоры лишь самомго себя. Но поскольку такой ум не может быть "схвачен" как объект и не имеет эгоцентрации, его можно также назвать и пустотой, а потому здесь нет уклона в этернализм.
> 
> Но только через эту категорию можно понять утверждение вашего комментатора:
> Present suffering can be prevented *by changing one's understanding of, and attitude toward*, the cause of suffering in the present.Действительно, если ум порождается только лишь объектом, полностью детерминирован этим объектом, то здесь не может возникать никакого one's understanding of, то есть собственного понимания, а значит и кармообразующего "собственного выбора", о котором этот комментатор говорит далее.
> 
> Эта свобода собственного понимания может существовать лишь в случае, если ум может совершать акт, опираясь лишь на самого себя.


В том то и дело, что ум, не опирающийся ни на что, по сути дела,  и есть прекращенный ум, потому что сказать, что сознание существует  без объекта это то же самое, что сказать, что у безбородого деда мороза - белая борода.   Арахатапхала-самадхи,  в тхераваде, или прабхасвара-читта -  это, условно, сознание,  которое, "соприкасается с ниббаной" -  оно  лишено эгоцентрации, двойственности, поскольку у него  нет по сути дела объекта, кроме ниббаны - а ниббана - это незнаковая (анимитта),  пустая (сунната) дхарма.  И что же вы скажете про такое сознание?  Оно  прекратилось или оно  не прекратилось?   Оно рассуждает  -  это я сознание, я в ниббане, я знаю ниббану?

Фраза "Это - бодхичитта, ум, имеющий в качестве опоры лишь самого себя." - весьма абстрактна, хотя и красива...   Но  что значит,  ум, который  не опирается ни на что...  но в то же  время  может быть сам себе опорой?  Где логика?  

Что есть опора?  Это объект, как я понял?  Но если  объект  у ума,  не опирающегося ни на что - это  незнаковая (анимитта),  пустая (сунната) дхарма, по сути дела это  сознание безобъектно -  значит прекращено.

Тут вопрос в терминологии, то есть, что мы подразумеваем под сознанием и его прекращением - это во-превых.

И второй  вопрос, вечное ли это  сознание,  и которое к тому же порождено (!!!! если оно порождено бодхисатвой, значит взаимозависимо!!!! сама фраза напрашивается на этот вывод ). 

Можно  считать, что это сознание и есть ниббана, есть такие в тхераваде такие теории. Можно считать, что ниббана или париниббана, это прекращение и этого сознания. Можно видеть в париниббане истинное "я", но это уже как, я говорил, вопрос  религиозной  веры.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, жизнь нового тела. Поток сознания продолжается.





> Ок. Здесь у нас нет расхождений.


Как это нет расхождений?.. Я уже раз 10 привожу сутту, в которой Будда указывает на то, что с прекращением нама-рупы прекращается и сознание, и еще сутту, где Будда определяет пределы, в которых происходят рождения и смерть (с 3 по 12 звенья вкл). Т.е. со смертью тела, с прекращением контакта, сознание прекращается (оно каждый миг прекращается), но сохранившиеся влечения уже создали (одним своим наличием) все условия для новой нама-рупы, нового контакта, новых сознаний.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), Zom (26.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тогда, наверное, оно не осознает, а лишь предполагает?
> Типа: "щас я прекращусь, и, наверное, наступит нирвана".
> Потому что, прекратившись, оно уже ничего осознавать не может. По определению.





> Если не может возникать без опоры, то и не может ничего знать в этот момент.


Совершенно верно. Прекращенное сознание не может воспринимать. Однако прекращению предшествует осознание аннаты, аниччи и дукхи, и когда это осознается, это и есть знание "щас я прекращусь, и, уж точно, наступит нирвана". Сознание ума прекращается вследствии прекращения санкхар, влечений, которые разрушаются при постижении аничча, анатта, дукха. Разрушились санкхары - разрушилось сознание (в сфере "ни восприятия ни не восприятия" сознание, можно сказать, ни "рыба ни мясо", потому что санкхары живы, и пусть они там даже не как небоскребы, но даже их фундамент уже есть составное). Однако это ниродха-самапатти еще не совсем Ниббана (хотя и ее "восприятие"). Ниббана (как плод) - это первый момент сознания, который напрямую связан с прямым постижением signless, desireless и void. Это сознание Арахата - лишенное санкхар. Оно напрямую воспринимает анимиту (беззнаковость, анатту), свободу от желаний и пустоту. Вот что об этом пишет бхикху Ньянананда:




> In view of the fact that Nibbаna is called the stilling of all preparations, sabbasankhаrasamatha, one might sometimes conclude that the attainment of the cessation of perceptions and feeling, sannаvedayitanirodha, is in itself Nibbаna. But it is on rising from that attainment, which is like a deep freeze, that one makes contact with the three deliverances, the signless, animitta, the desireless, appanihita, and the void, sunnata.


И после такого прозрения, на основе такого свободного от санкхар сознания, происходит, насколько я понимаю, fruition, обретение плода. Это и есть "сознание плода". В случае Арахатов, их санкхары больше никогда не образуются. Сознание (в контакте, конечно) остается чистым, незапятнанным и не вовлеченным в нама-рупу. После смерти оно не в состоянии породить свое продолжение в другой нама-рупе, потому что все мосты (санкхары) уже сожжены. И со сметью тела, с прекращением контакта, прекращается восприятие. Это все равно, как если бы в глуби океана плавал прозрачный шарик льда, который, утратив свою постоянно генерирующуюся энгергию холода, просто разложился. Единственное, что прекратилось - это холод (в данном случае жажда), страдание. Ничего другого не прекратилось, потому что ничего другого-то и нет..

----------

Zom (26.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Может быть и так...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Может быть и так...


Чтобы "может быть" отпало, приведу отрывок из Culavedallasutta (M I 302):




> "Friend Visàkha, when a monk has emerged from the attainment of the cessation of perceptions and feelings, three kinds of contact touch him: voidness contact, signless contact, desireless contact."
> Друг Висака, когда монах выходит из состояния прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то он сталкивается с тремя видами ["трехсторонним"] контакта: с контактом пустоты, беззнаковости (анимитта) и бесстастия.


Все три вышеперечисленных непосредственных постижения - есть рузельтат полного отсутствия санкхар, любых загрязнений. Так реализуется плод Ниббаны с остатком и далее, после смерти, Паниниббана - Ниббана без остатка.




> "This was said by the Exalted One, said by the Worthy One, so have I heard:
> «Так было речено Непревзойденным, речено Наидостойнейшим, вот что я слышал:
> 'Monks, there are these two Nibbāna elements.
> ’’Монахи, есть два элемента Ниббаны.
> Which two? 
> Какие два?
> The Nibbāna element with residual clinging and the Nibbāna element without residual clinging.
> Ниббана с остатком ["с хвостом" ) ] и Ниббана без остатка.
> And what, monks, is the Nibbāna element with residual clinging?
> ...

----------

Zom (26.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Анатта  - это признак или качество, я не понимаю, как признак может быть недвойственен?


Так, что он не выводится и не сводится к "я-другие" и следующих из них признаков типа принадлежности, удалённости, последовательности и тп.
С точки зрения признака аннаты "я-другие", принадлежности, удаленность, последовательность = void.
Поэтому сознание, которое по вашему принципиально и только-двойственно не может воспринимать аннату, даже не может сделать заключение о ней. Это для него отсутствие восприятия. Тот же void.
А анната должна быть причиной прекращения восприятия, а не наоборот или одновременно.
Мне кажется я вам аргументирую это уже раз 5ый.




> То же самое, что сказать непостоянство и дукха - недвойственно.


В истинном смысле всё недвойственно и никогда иным не бывало. Но это не из тхеравады, поэтому возможно вам лучше не думать об этом.





> Ум,  сознающий  анатту  -  все еще  двойственен.


Двойственный ум не может сознавать аннату, потому что анната значит, что в наблюдаемом нет я, нет как следствие и другого. Нет никакой основы для двойственного ума в аннате. Он не может функционировать-познавать то, что не в его формате.
Я не говорю, что аннату невозможно сознавать. Я говорю, что сознание, как ВЫ его определили, не имеет средств для осознавания аннаты. А значит определение не верно.




> Ибо не может быть сознания без своего объекта.


анната не объект. сознание не существующее без своего объекта не может осознавать аннату.




> Когда нет восприятия "я" и "других"   -  это уже прекращение  ума....


У вас выходит так, Но такой ум не может прекратить себя. А больше вы себе ничего не оставили  :Smilie: 
Я не говорю что что-то есть. Я говорю, что у вас модель дефектная.
Там ещё много других косяков, но достаточно и этого.

-------  А если не может быть восприятия уменьшения или отсутствия контакта, то не может быть наблюдения этого, не может возникнуть понимание этого, не может произойти целенаправленное прекращение контакта и сознания. Тк не причин для этого нет онтологически. ------------  




> Не совсем понимаю,  почему это  не возможно.


Я уже объяснял там же почему, там двумя строками выше. "Если у вас сознание только из контакта, то оно не может воспринимать ни отсутствие, ни уменьшение контакта. "
У вас отсутствие объекта= отсутствие сознания. Допустим объекта нет. Сознание не может сознавать отсутствие сознания, тк отсутствие это не объект для него. Значит прекращение не может быть осуществлено сознанием. А тогда чем????
Ну а "мало контакта" это просто "контакт по-другому" и не даёт основания для вывода о том, что можно чтото прекратить совсем.




> Вопрос 1 - Что по вашему контакт?


То же что и по вашему насколько я понимаю. Элемент из цепи объект-контакт-орган восприятия-сознание восприятия. Я просто сокращаю до основного, тк для сознания восприятия объект воспринимается только через контакт, а орган подразумевается. Нет контакта при всех наличиствующих - нет и сознания восприятия.




> И подумайте,     если сознание взаимозависимо, как и махаянская Праджняпарамита


А с каких пор для обоснования тхеравады понадобилась праджняпарамита с Нагарджуной?
К тому же вы интерпретируете с тем же косяком: если сознание полностью зависит от других факторов как вы говорите, то оно их следствие и не может влиять на эти факторы, так чтобы начаться или прекратиться. Тогда самсара не начиналась с неведения, а нирвана недостижима.
А если может, то оно не следствие. Одно и то же не может быть одновременно и следствием и причиной, не может быть и в разные моменты, сначала тем, а потом другим, потому что тогда в момент следствия причина уже закончилась и не может действовать.
Это я вам кстати именно по Нагарджуне раскладываю. 
Так что лучше не надо их поминать всуе, а то тут камня на камне не останется  :Smilie: 




> Вопрос 2:   Если у сознания нет объекта,  может ли оно  продолжать быть?


сознание определенное вами, как существующее только когда имеет объект - очевидно нет, это понятно. Дело не в этом.
Как следствие такое сознание не может быть основанием для собственного прекращения.
А больше в вашей модели ничего нет. Но я уже про это говорил.

----------

Echo (26.04.2009), Сергей Хос (26.04.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Разрушились санкхары - разрушилось сознание.. ниродха-самапатти.
> .....
> Ниббана (как плод) - это первый момент сознания, который напрямую связан с прямым постижением signless, desireless и void.


Можете пояснить/повторить, откуда взялось сознание постигающее signless, desireless и void, если оно перед этим, как вы написали, разрушилось?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Арахатапхала-самадхи, в тхераваде, или прабхасвара-читта - это, условно, сознание, которое, "соприкасается с ниббаной" - оно лишено эгоцентрации, двойственности, поскольку у него нет по сути дела объекта, кроме ниббаны - а ниббана - это незнаковая (анимитта), пустая (сунната) дхарма. И что же вы скажете про такое сознание? Оно прекратилось или оно не прекратилось? Оно рассуждает - это я сознание, я в ниббане, я знаю ниббану?


Кстати говоря из вашего определения "есть объект - есть сознание" следует что сознание имеющее объектом хоть и ниббану - есть и не прекратилось. Объект же есть.

Рассуждать наверное не может, тк это способности из прежде оставленных дхарм, но зато у него не отключена способность иметь, удерживать объект. Так что из этого созерцания безпризнаковой дхармы он вполне может переключиться обратно на любые другие, если почему то захочет. Причем другие дхармы он будет воспринимать точно так же, как и до ниббаны, т.е. адекватно их признакам, хотя и без аффектов и двойственности. Сможет потом и поговорить о ниббане  :Smilie: 

Кстати и вам вопрос, сознание какой из скандх, раз по вашему исключительно в них заключен  индивид, имеет объектом ниббану?

----------


## Alert

Мда уж, идея "самого сознательного сознания" прочно засела в головах!  :Smilie:  Будто-бы без сознания никак невозможно обойтись, нечем сознавать Ниббану, видите ли. Но ведь Ниббана не конец света, а всего лишь конец страданий. И начало высшего счатья - счастья Ниббаны. Просто обычные наши понятия и представления перестают действовать, теряют актуальность. В т.ч. без контакта теряют актуальность и сознание, и орган, и объекты. Но это не означает, что после этого ничего нет, типа просто пустота и все. Просто сказать об этом мы ничего уже не можем, четко и вразумительно. Но можем говорить условно, нечетко и даже невразумительно. Можем говорить, что вот типо была двойственность, а стала типо недвойственность. Была осетрина второй свежести, а в Ниббане стала первой свежести. Но без этой осетрины никак не обойтись даже в Ниббане  :Smilie: 

Я думаю, что действительно, сознание не прекращается сознанием. И это прекращение не наблюдается сознанием - оно наблюдается не сознанием. Ну а кем? - Никем! Ну а чем хотя-бы? - Ну а если вот просто есть наблюдение-отслеживание-распознавание! Но нет наблюдающего, нет наблюдающего сознания. Тем более здесь нет никакого сознания "высшей свежести". Конечно, кому без этого никак не обойтись - пусть думают себе, что есть. Ну а "реальные пацаны", которые просекают фишку - вполне обходятся себе, без всяких противоречий.  :Smilie:  Потому что обходятся панней/праджней [мудростью] - вот она то везде и есть только...




> Pa~n~naa naraana.m ratana.m – Распознавание – сокровище людей (Ajarasa Sutta, S.N. 1.52)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Можете пояснить/повторить, откуда взялось сознание постигающее signless, desireless и void, если оно перед этим, как вы написали, разрушилось?


Тут в sermon 6 приведена сутта и объяснения бхикху Ньянананды:




> "Either he himself prepares that bodily preparation, owing to which there would be that inward pleasure and pain. Or else others prepare for him that bodily preparation, owing to which there would be for him inward pleasure and pain. Either he, being fully aware, prepares that bodily preparation, owing to which there would be for him inward pleasure and pain. Or else he, being fully unaware, prepares that bodily preparation, owing to which there would be for him that inward pleasure and pain." 
> 
> The substance of this paragraph seems to be that one by oneself prepares the bodily preparation that brings one pleasure or pain inwardly and that others also prepare for him such a bodily preparation. It is also said that the bodily preparation can occur either with or without awareness. About the verbal and mental preparations too, a similar specification is made. This is the summary of the second section.


Насколько я понял, что не только "телесные" санкхары обуславливают тело, но и наоборот, наличествующее тело также обуславливает "телесные" санкхары. Те же пареллели проводятся и с вербальными, и с ментальными санкхарами. Но я могу ошибатся. Хотя возникновение сознание вижу в естественной работе тела и ума - все просыпается ото сна, от анабиоза - все непостоянно и не может вечно спать - должна прийти активность.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (26.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Двойственный ум не может сознавать аннату, потому что анната значит, что в наблюдаемом нет я, нет как следствие и другого. Нет никакой основы для двойственного ума в аннате. Он не может функционировать-познавать то, что не в его формате.
> Я не говорю, что аннату невозможно сознавать. Я говорю, что сознание, как ВЫ его определили, не имеет средств для осознавания аннаты. А значит определение не верно.


Что такое "недвойственный ум"? Анатта познается незагрязненным заблуждением умом, сознание которого не вовлечено в нама-рупу. Просветленный ум также способен на контакт, но его продукт (сознание) имеет другое качество, которое всегда отражает анатту. 




> анната не объект. сознание не существующее без своего объекта не может осознавать аннату.


Когда Просветленный слышит голос, то этот голос для него звук, а не голос. Так анатта имеет смысл только в отношении составного, объектов. Несоставное признаком анатты не обладает. Нет нужды.




> Я уже объяснял там же почему, там двумя строками выше. "Если у вас сознание только из контакта, то оно не может воспринимать ни отсутствие, ни уменьшение контакта. "


Уменьшение контакта может воспринимать - Вы же слышите "громче-тише"? Отсутствие контакта это то, чего всем воспринять желаю, чем придется.




> У вас отсутствие объекта= отсутствие сознания. Допустим объекта нет. Сознание не может сознавать отсутствие сознания, тк отсутствие это не объект для него. Значит прекращение не может быть осуществлено сознанием. А тогда чем????


Вы в сетях двойственности "существования-неуществования". Когда сознания нет, то ничего не уничтожается, но преобразуется. Было составным - стало несоставное (Ниббана).




> сознание определенное вами, как существующее только когда имеет объект - очевидно нет, это понятно. Дело не в этом.
> Как следствие такое сознание не может быть основанием для собственного прекращения.


Основой для прекращения сознания служит не сознание, а правильное различени и правильное сосредоточение (анимитта).




> Утвердившись в первой джхане, он погрузился во вторую, которую он называл "Благородная тишина", потому что все мысли в ней стихали. Так он продвинулся до четвертой. Позже он рассказывал, что практиковал поглощенность двойным путем; первым он культивировал "Пути силы" (iddhi-pada; Samy. 51, 31), а затем "Освобождение" [Отпускание?] (vimokkha; Thag. 1172). На этом пути следуя решающему Высвобождению Мудрости (panna-vimutti), поглощенности (джханы) служили ему ступенями "Пути силы", который вел к различным сверхспособностям, а также открывал многие врата мудрости. Это двойное продвижение стало его сильной стороной, когда он стар Архатом, Святым. Ради достижения "Освобождения ума" (ceto-vimutti), джхана привела его к восьми Освобождениям (vimokkha), к кульминаци четерех бесформенных джхан. Его путь стал одним "неразличающим двух путей" (т.е. объединял и концентрацию, и проникновение в суть), четвертую джхану он использовал как основу для обоих. Поступая так, он приобрел "лишенную признаков концентрацию ума", свободную от всех признаков (и обозначений), отражающую действительность и которая приносит проблеск "Лишенного признаков элемента", Ниббану (Samy. 40,9). Но это достижение все же не окончательное. Ибо даже тут он впадал в утонченное наслаждение этим. Такая истонченная привязанность все еще вводила в заблуждение "признаком" или "характеристикой", которая накладывалась на высокодуховное достижение величайшей чистоты. Но руководимый Учителем он смог освободить себя от этих последних оков и достичь совершенного "Освобождения Ума" и "Высвобождения Мудрости" во всех своих полноте и глубине. Так многоуважаемый Маха-Моггаллана стал одним из Святых.





> Cula-sunnata Sutta, MN 121
> (......)
> Далее, Ананда, монах, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы небытия, не цепляясь за восприятие сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, обращает внимание на единство, основанное на концентрации осознанности без темы. Его ум получает удовольствие, находит удовлетворение, утверждается в этом и предается этому восприятию концентрации осознанности без темы.
> 
> Он распознает, что "Эта концентрация осознанности без темы сконструирована и ментально-оформлена". Он распознает, что "Все сконструированное и ментально-оформленное - непостоянно и подвластно прекращению". Для него, так знающего, так видящего - его ум освобождается от тяги (прим. перев.: из др. перев. "desires" - "тяга") к чувственному, от тяги к бытию, от тяги к невежеству (прим. перев.: . С освобождением, к нему приходит знание - "Освобожден". Он распознает, что "С рожденинм покончено, праведная жизнь реализована, выполнено подлежащее выполнению. Более нечему поддерживаться в этом мире". (прим. перев.: из др. перев. - "больше нечего желать").
> 
> Он распознает, что "Любые беспокойства, существующие на основе тяги к чувственному... тяги к бытию... тяги к невежеству, не истинны. Присутствует лишь эта толика беспокойства: связанная с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия". Он распознает, что "Эта форма восприятия пуста от омрачения чувственным... становления... невежества... И лишь только от этого она не пуста: от того, что связано с шестью сферами чувств, зависящими от этого тела и от жизни, как его условия. Так он рассматривает ее как пустую от чего бы то ни было иного. То, что осталось, он распознает как истинное: "Это оно". Таким образом он входит в пустоту, соответствующую действительности, неискаженную мнением, чистую - исключительную и непревзойденную.
> 
> Ананда, какие бы отшельники и брахманы прошлого, что входили и пребывали в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, входили и пребывали в эту же самую пустоту, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы будущего, что войдут и пребудут в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, войдут и пребудут в эту же самую пустоту, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна. Какие бы отшельники и брахманы настоящего, что входят и пребывают в пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна, входят и пребывают в этой же самой пустоте, которая чиста, исключительна и непревзойденна.
> ...





> Кстати и вам вопрос, сознание какой из скандх, раз по вашему исключительно в них заключен индивид, имеет объектом ниббану?


О том, что Татхагата, это не кхандхи, но и не что-то помимо кхандх, говорится в соотв. сутте (могу найти, привести). Ниббана это прекращение санкхар. Когда их нет, а контакт (сознание) есть, это Ниббана с остатком, при которой сознание ума воспринимает несоставной элемент (нет санкхар, составного), но воспринимает "чистое восприятие" - анатта, аничча, дукха. Ниббана без остатка, это когда с распадом тела сознания больше не возникают (нет санкхар больше, и тела, и ума).

----------


## Zom

> Можете пояснить/повторить, откуда взялось сознание постигающее signless, desireless и void, если оно перед этим, как вы написали, разрушилось?


Тот же вопрос, что и Пампкин задавал, кстати.

Дело в том, что сознание - феномен обусловленный, возникающий в силу наличия определенных условий и причин. В Махаяне есть неправильная такая трактовка, которая говорит о том, что сознание возникает из самого себя (тут уже её не раз приводили - мол, для нынешнего момента сознания, требуется предыдущее). На самом же деле в суттах объясняется, что сознание имеет опорой как минимум волевые формации - то есть не возникает из самого себя. Другие сутты добавляют, что оно связано с нама-рупой, подобно тому, как одна связка тростника подпирает другую. 

Следовательно, сознание не возникает из самого себя, или по крайней мере, не только "из самого себя". Соответственно сознание может быть тотально прервано и потом полностью восстановлено.

Ещё - у меня складывается ощущение, что некоторые понимают сознание как некую "текучую субстанцию", которая "суть сознание". Однако это неправильное понимание. Правильное понимание вот: (by Ajahn Brahm):




> _Природа ума_
> 
> Когда вы удерживаете сверхмощную осознанность на чистом уме, вам раскрывается природа всех типов сознаний. Вы видите сознание не как плавный текущий процесс, а как серию дискретных, отдельных событий. Сознание можно сравнить с полосой песчаного пляжа. Если не присматриваться, пляж кажется непрерывно продолжающимся многие сотни метров. Но после детального исследования вы обнаруживаете, что он состоит из отдельных изолированных частичек силиката. Между каждыми частичками песка есть пространство, и нет никакой песочной сущности, которая заполняла бы пробел между любыми двумя песчинками. Таким же образом, то, что мы воспринимаем в качестве потока сознания, ясным образом видится как серия отдельных моментов, между которыми ничего нет.
> 
> Другим примером может быть тарелка с фруктами. Представьте, что на тарелке лежит яблоко. Вы чётко видите, как исчезает это яблоко и на его месте появляется кокос. Затем кокос исчезает и затем появляется другое яблоко. Второе яблоко исчезает и опять место занимает новый кокос. Он исчезает и появляется банан, только лишь для того, чтобы вновь исчезнуть и предоставить место очередному кокосу, а затем другому банану, кокосу, яблоку, кокосу, манго, кокосу, лимону, кокосу и так далее. Как только исчезает один фрукт, тут же немедленно появляется полностью другой новый фрукт. Это всё фрукты, но полностью разные и нет двух полностью одинаковых. Более того, нет никакой фруктовой сущности, которая перетекает от одного фрукта к другому. В этом примере яблоко означает момент зрительного сознания, банан – миг сознания обоняния, манго – сознание вкуса, лимон – сознание осязания, кокос – сознание ума. Каждый миг сознания отдельный, и ничто не перетекает с одного момента к следующему.
> 
> Сознание ума, “кокос”, появляется после каждого другого вида сознания, создавая таким образом иллюзию одинаковости каждого момента опыта сознания. Обычному человеку кажется, что зрение обладает определённым качеством, равно как и слух, обоняние, осязание и вкус. Мы называем это качество “познанием”. Однако со сверхмощной осознанностью вы увидите, что познание – это не часть видения, слушания, и т.д., а возникает сразу после проявления каждого момента конкретного чувственного сознания. Более того, это знание исчезает, к примеру, когда имеет место зрительное сознание. А зрительное сознание исчезает, когда происходит познание (момент сознания ума). На примере с фруктовым салатом на тарелке не могут появиться одновременно и яблоко и кокос.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Дело в том, что сознание - феномен обусловленный, возникающий в силу наличия определенных условий и причин. В Махаяне есть неправильная такая трактовка, которая говорит о том, что сознание возникает из самого себя (тут уже её не раз приводили - мол, для нынешнего момента сознания, требуется предыдущее).


Так в тхераваде тоже самое.




> На самом же деле в суттах объясняется, что сознание имеет опорой как минимум волевые формации - то есть не возникает из самого себя. Другие сутты добавляют, что оно связано с нама-рупой, подобно тому, как одна связка тростника подпирает другую. 
> Следовательно, сознание не возникает из самого себя, или по крайней мере, не только "из самого себя".


Ни в какой буддийской традиции не достаточно _одной_ причины/условия для возникновения чего-то. Предыдущее сознание лишь одно из условий, называемое _хету_ или _свабхава_.




> Соответственно сознание может быть тотально прервано и потом полностью восстановлено.


Только архатсвом, а потом отпаданием от архатства, но такого в тхераваде нет, только в сарвастиваде и прочих.

----------


## Zom

Как видите - нет. Описывается ведь ниродха-самаппати. И описывается и выход из этого состояния. Кстати, можно быть и анагамином, чтобы реализовать ниродху - не обязательно полностью просветленным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Те, кто* полностью постиг* это неконструированное состояние,
> *Освободил ум*, обрубив щупальца становления,
> Стяжав суть Дхаммы, *они наслаждаются, наблюдая* за концом всего,
> Так они, отбросив все формы дальнейшего становления, *неколебимо пребывают* как есть.»


Ну вот и вопрос: каким сознанием они "полностью постигают", "наслаждаются, наблюдая" и "неколебимо пребывают"?

И вот еще что интересно:



> Все три вышеперечисленных непосредственных постижения - есть рузельтат полного отсутствия санкхар, любых загрязнений. Так реализуется плод Ниббаны с остатком и далее, *после смерти, Паниниббана - Ниббана без остатка*.


Создается впечатление, что вы уверенно отвечаете на вопрос, который Будда оставлял без ответа: "Существует ли Татхагата после смерти". Вы точно знаете, что не существует никак и ни в каком смысле.
Махаяна, впрочем, тоже ищет такого ответа, говоря о Трикайе.

Интересную интерпретацию этого дает Парибок:
Выскажу гипотезу. Предикат "существовать" логически несообразен, если "татхагата" и "бытие" суть термины для одного и того же. Неправильно и суждение "бытие существует" и "бытие не существует", а также и конъюнкция их, и конъюнкция их отрицаний. Если я прав, то Будда имел в виду то, что впоследствии вошло в буддийскую теорию под названием дхармакая. Архат после смерти сливается с дхармакаей, а к ней приведенные выше суждения не приложимы. Но мое объяснение опирается на такое допущение: если бы кто-то догадался задать вопрос иначе, а именно: "Верно ли, что татхагата после смерти и бытие - это одно и то же", то Будда сказал бы "да".

В общем, как-то примерно вот так вот, ИМХО.

----------


## До

> Как видите - нет. Описывается ведь ниродха-самаппати. И описывается и выход из этого состояния. Кстати, можно быть и анагамином, чтобы реализовать ниродху - не обязательно полностью просветленным.


Не вижу.

К слову, в некоторых школах _ниродха-самапатти_, это самскрита дхарма, в отличии от _самджня-ведайита-ниродха_.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Дело в том, что сознание - феномен обусловленный, возникающий в силу наличия определенных условий и причин. В Махаяне есть неправильная такая трактовка, которая говорит о том, что сознание возникает из самого себя (тут уже её не раз приводили - мол, для нынешнего момента сознания, требуется предыдущее).





> Так в тхераваде тоже самое.


Не то же самое. Нет условий для возникновения - не и возникающего. В Махаяне сознание служит условием для самого себя (в обход Ламриму, том V,  с "невозможностью возникновению из себя").

----------


## Andre

> Так, что он не выводится и не сводится к "я-другие" и следующих из них признаков типа принадлежности, удалённости, последовательности и тп.
> С точки зрения признака аннаты "я-другие", принадлежности, удаленность, последовательность = void.
> Поэтому сознание, которое по вашему принципиально и только-двойственно не может воспринимать аннату, даже не может сделать заключение о ней. Это для него отсутствие восприятия. Тот же void.
> А анната должна быть причиной прекращения восприятия, а не наоборот или одновременно.
> Мне кажется я вам аргументирую это уже раз 5ый.


Вопрос опять так таки в терминах, и в том,  что для вас есть сознание.    Недвойственное сознание такая же абстракция как внежелудочное пищеварение, или внетелесная боль.  Вы наверно меня не очень поняли, я не говорю, что сознание не может воспринимать анатту. Оно может и воспринимает – я тоже говорю об этом в третий раз, но  в тот момент  есть   объект – анатта,  и осознание анатты, поэтому недвойственность тут   желаемое, но не действительное. 





> А анната должна быть причиной прекращения восприятия, а не наоборот или одновременно.



В принципе я о том же




> В истинном смысле всё недвойственно и никогда иным не бывало. Но это не из тхеравады, поэтому возможно вам лучше не думать об этом.


Спасибо за совет, про что думать.  Если у вас все недвойственно в данный момент, то может быть  я  - это вы? И вы говорите сам с собой?  Недвойственность   - это вопрос точки зрения, но не стоит возводить это в аксиому.  






> Двойственный ум не может сознавать аннату, потому что анната значит, что в наблюдаемом нет я, нет как следствие и другого. Нет никакой основы для двойственного ума в аннате. Он не может функционировать-познавать то, что не в его формате.


Если нет, Я и другого,  то и нет наблюдения.  Недвойственный  ум, который сознает анатту  -  это безбородый дед мороз с длинной бородой.  Возьмите справочник по психологии и увидите, что сознание  по определению включает некий объект, следовательно, всегда есть  двойственность.   
Как вы себе представляет процесс  сознавания без «другого» ?  Вы сами ответили,  двойственный ум не может функционировать  и познавать, следовательно он - ниродха или прекращен – я  согласен. Но недвойственный -   он уже ничего не познает, даже анатту. 




> анната не объект. сознание не существующее без своего объекта не может осознавать аннату.


Все что осознается – объект по определению. Остальному  - полный аминь!





> У вас выходит так, Но такой ум не может прекратить себя. А больше вы себе ничего не оставили 
> Я не говорю что что-то есть. Я говорю, что у вас модель дефектная.
> Там ещё много других косяков, но достаточно и этого.


Ваша модель  идеалистична.  Как мне вам объяснить, что «недвойственное  сознание, которое познает анатту», или «анатта – это не двойственность»    -  это  бессмыслица?  Никак. Это вопрос  вашей веры.






> Я уже объяснял там же почему, там двумя строками выше. "Если у вас сознание только из контакта, то оно не может воспринимать ни отсутствие, ни уменьшение контакта. "
> У вас отсутствие объекта= отсутствие сознания. Допустим объекта нет. Сознание не может сознавать отсутствие сознания, тк отсутствие это не объект для него. Значит прекращение не может быть осуществлено сознанием. А тогда чем????


Когда нет объекта у сознания – это и есть ниродха.  Ниббана – это безобъектная, пустая, незнаковая   дхарма. Можете себе представить, что будет с умом, если его объектом станет  эта самая ниббана?  

Я помню, на одном ретрите  цитировалась  Праджня Парамита Сутра, где говорится – уха, нет, глаза нет, носа нет, ума нет…. Какого  там ума нет? Того самого .






> А с каких пор для обоснования тхеравады понадобилась праджняпарамита с Нагарджуной?


С тех самых пор.  Вы  слишком много обращаете внимания на  школы, вады, и яны, что говорит о том,  недвойственность для вас существует  только как  абстрактная  категория.   Я не считаю, что Нагарджуна в  корне противоречит палийским суттам.  Это, смотря, что и как у него понимать.




> К тому же вы интерпретируете с тем же косяком: если сознание полностью зависит от других факторов как вы говорите, то оно их следствие и не может влиять на эти факторы, так чтобы начаться или прекратиться. Тогда самсара не начиналась с неведения, а нирвана недостижима.
> А если может, то оно не следствие. Одно и то же не может быть одновременно и следствием и причиной, не может быть и в разные моменты, сначала тем, а потом другим, потому что тогда в момент следствия причина уже закончилась и не может действовать.
> Это я вам кстати именно по Нагарджуне раскладываю. 
> Так что лучше не надо их поминать всуе, а то тут камня на камне не останется


Вы хотите сказать, что  сознание – не зависит от  других факторов?  Разве это  не очевидно? Или вы считаете, что оно существует само по себе.  Вне своего  объекта  и вне физической опоры  – глаза, уха… мозга ?   Как пищеварение вне желудка? Тогда  вы наверно идеалист…  Сознание и хотя и зависит от других факторов, может и влиять на них... В это то и суть взаимозависимого происхождения.   Сознание и имя-форма (все объекты сознания) взаимообуславливают друг друга - и один без другого не существуют.

----------

Solano (12.05.2009), Zom (27.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну вот и вопрос: каким сознанием они "полностью постигают", "наслаждаются, наблюдая" и "неколебимо пребывают"?


Тем же сознанием, которое появляется при контакте, но поскольку санкхар брольше нет, то сознание это иного качества - оно уже не как парус под ветром - не льнет к нама-рупе и не производит тягу - лодка просто плывел по волнам. Это же описание Ниббаны с остатком.




> И вот еще что интересно:
> 
> Создается впечатление, что вы уверенно отвечаете на вопрос, который Будда оставлял без ответа: "Существует ли Татхагата после смерти". Вы точно знаете, что не существует никак и ни в каком смысле.
> Махаяна, впрочем, тоже ищет такого ответа, говоря о Трикайе.


Я точно знаю, что Татхагата говорил, что он не кхандхи, но и не что-то помимо кхандх (!) - вот она "анатта". А в Махаяне выходит, что есть "личностная подложка", хранящая память и потенциал (даже раюотоспособность) любой личности.




> "Верно ли, что татхагата после смерти и бытие - это одно и то же", то Будда сказал бы "да".


Будде многократно задавали вопрос о бытии и небытии, и Будда ясно давал знать, это эта двойственность есть результат ложного полагания, что что-то реально есть, что может "быть" или "не быть", и что концепции эти ложные, что они зависимы от понятия "существующего". Т.е. это буквально выдумка нашего ума. В Nibbana sermons, которые я Вам содветовал поситать, этот вопрос разбирается на основе сутт. Пытливых умом во времена Будда было не меньше.

----------

Zom (27.04.2009), Сергей Хос (26.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Так в тхераваде тоже самое.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не то же самое.


В тхераваде хету сознания - сознание.




> Нет условий для возникновения - не и возникающего. В Махаяне сознание служит условием для самого себя (в обход Ламриму, том V,  с "невозможностью возникновению из себя").


Ещё раз поясняю. Не только в Ламриме, но и везде буддисты опровергают возникновение из *одной* причины. И в тхераваде тоже. Нигде буддисты не утверждают возникновение чего либо из *одной* причины, везде признаются множество необходимых условий.

----------


## Топпер

> Как это нет расхождений?.. Я уже раз 10 привожу сутту, в которой Будда указывает на то, что с прекращением нама-рупы прекращается и сознание


Нет расхождений в смысле того, что за смертью следует следующая жизнь. В новом теле (у обычных существ)

----------


## Топпер

> Еще раз: вы постулируете угасание потока сознания на основании того, что он непостоянен. Так?


На основании того, что иссякают причины и условия для этого потока.



> Это угасание вы называете нирваной. Так?


Ниббана наступает вследствии прекращения нового конструирования. 



> Угаснет он, очевидно, вне зависимости от того, есть буддизм (и шила, и праджня) или нет. Ибо непостоянен.
> Так зачем городить огород - монастыри и проч.?


После смерти у обычного существа будет новая жизнь. Ради этого городится огород.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Про сознание и о роли его прекращения есть великолепные слова Будды из Сутта-Нипата:




> *3.12 Дваятанупассана сутта
> "Двойное видение-как-есть"*
> 
> (.........)
> 
> – "Есть ли еще иной вид совершенного рассуждения о Двойственности?" – если, о монахи, спросят вас так, вы ответьте: "Есть", – и спросят: "Какой же?" – вы скажите: "К*акое бы страдание ни возникло, оно возникает вследствие сознания (винняна)" – это первое рассуждение; "но чрез полное разрушение сознания, чрез угашение страстей уничтожается самое семя страдания" – вот второе рассуждение*; кто, о монахи, верно так рассуждает о Двойственности, горячий, ревностный, решительный, для того из двух плодов вырастет один: совершенство познания в этом мире, если же остались в нем некоторые из пяти качеств, достижение состояния не возвращающегося вновь. Сказавши так, Совершенный изрек:
> 
> *734. – Какое бы ни возникло страдание, оно возникает вследствие сознания (винняна); разрушением сознания (винняна) уничтожается самое семя страдания.*
> 
> ...


Советую прочитать сутту полностью.

----------

Zom (28.04.2009), Чженсинь (22.08.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> 4. "Внешнюю реальность" прямо не отрицает ни одна из известных мне философских школ буддизма. Другое дело, что в ряде случаев это понятие оказывается выведенным из рассмотрения, и становится не нужным в системе. Так как само оно есть лишь возможный вывод из анализа познаваемого (нашего опыта, сознания). И самое важное - не связано с тем, с чем имеет дело Дхарма. Так как всё, с чем должен иметь дело буддист, находится в его опыте.





> Мне кажется, что не все в Махаяне об этом знают.


Ужос, в общем.

В трактате Асанги (3-й век) Махаяна-самграха говорится, что не существует внешних объектов, есть только сознание:

"All conscious objects are only constructs of consciousness because there are no external objects. They are like a dream."

(如此衆識唯識 以無塵等故 譬如夢等) 〔攝大乘論T 1593.31.118b12〕.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vijnanavada#cite_note-2

В трактате китайского виджнянавадина, ученика Сюань Цзана, о восьми сознаниях (7-й век, поздний буддизм!) говорится, что внешняя реальность возникает из семян, хранящихся в алая-виджняне. (т.е. из ума).

*It undergoes perfuming and contains the seeds both of the body with its organs and of the material world.*

     The body with its perceptual organs and the entire physical world also arise from seeds contained in the eighth consciousness. 

http://online.sfsu.edu/~rone/Buddhis...eighthcons.htm

Вся Вимшатика Васубандху посвящена опровержению существования внешней реальности.

http://www.iep.utm.edu/v/vasubandhu.htm#H6

В пункте 17 об объектах во все Васубандху там прямо говорит, что вишаи (внешние объекты) на самом деле не существуют.

Дальше он пытается аргументировать, что гораздо большего порицания заслуживает ментальное насилие, чем физическое или словесное (тела и речи вообще не существует, есть только мысленные представления), а убийство это тоже некий особый умственный акт.

И т.д., и т.п.

----------

Иван Ран (04.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ужос, в общем.
> 
> В трактате Асанги (3-й век) Махаяна-самграха говорится, что не существует внешних объектов, есть только сознание:
> 
> "All conscious objects are only constructs of consciousness because there are no external objects. They are like a dream."
> 
> (如此衆識唯識 以無塵等故 譬如夢等) 〔攝大乘論T 1593.31.118b12〕.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vijnanavada#cite_note-2
> ...


Как все не просто... Трактаты, трактаты. В Тхераваде есть такая "штука", как sankharaloka (это как раз то, что я называл "мировая санкхара", не зная точного термина) - все созданное, конструированное. То, что воспринимается как внешний мир действительно едино для всех по причине взаимозависимости всего составного. Другое дело, что понятия "внутреннее" и "внешнее" - результат омрачения, но мир (суть контакт) все равно один для всех существ, а не у каждого свой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну не желают тхеравадины знать о возможности неконструированного сознания, что тут поделаешь?
В этом свете, кстати, неясно, как они понимают слова Дхаммапады о том, что "лучшая часть дхамм - разум".
По их трактовке получается, что не лучшая, а, наоборот, худшая.
И еще интересно: сознание в ниббане, значит, полностью угасает, а "объективное" дхарм, их "основа", которую мы интерпретируем сознанием, остается? То есть теоретически возможна такая ситуация, что все ЖС обретут нирвану, и останется незаселенный мир. Эдакая куча шлака в пространстве.
Грустная перспектива.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну не желают тхеравадины знать о возможности неконструированного сознания, что тут поделаешь?


Не бывает неконструированного велосипеда. Назвать это можно как угодно, однако оно от этого не поедет и ничего, кроме концепции (замка на двери к Ниббане), не даст.




> В этом свете, кстати, неясно, как они понимают слова Дхаммапады о том, что "лучшая часть дхамм - разум".


1.   Manopubbaïgamà dhammà, ~ manoseññhà manomayà,
                  Manasà ce paduññhena ~ bhàsati và karoti và,
                  Tato naü dukkham-anveti ~ cakkaü va vahato padaü.

*mano*: 'mind', is in the Abhidhamma used as synonym of viññāṇa (consciousness) and citta (state of consciousness, mind).

Все дхаммы - суть момент сознания, citta. Все явления (мир) есть только в пределах 6 чувственных сфер (в контакте, сознании), потому дхаммы состоят из разума, и "лучшая часть" - разум. Тут путаница терминов. Лучше на пали читать.




> И еще интересно: сознание в ниббане, значит, полностью угасает, а "объективное" дхарм, их "основа", которую мы интерпретируем сознанием, остается? То есть теоретически возможна такая ситуация, что все ЖС обретут нирвану, и останется незаселенный мир.
> Грустная перспектива.


Неверная логика. Мира отдельно от живых существ (контакта) нет, и существа никогда не переведутся (хотя и не рождаются новые).




> Эдакая куча шлака в пространстве.


Пространство - конструкт сознания. Как некий самобытный континуум оно не существует, также как лабиринт игры Doom не длится внутри вашего монитора.

----------

Alert (04.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тут в sermon 6 приведена сутта и объяснения бхикху Ньянананды:
> 
> Насколько я понял, что не только "телесные" санкхары обуславливают тело, но и наоборот, наличествующее тело также обуславливает "телесные" санкхары. Те же пареллели проводятся и с вербальными, и с ментальными санкхарами. Но я могу ошибатся. Хотя возникновение сознание вижу в естественной работе тела и ума - все просыпается ото сна, от анабиоза - все непостоянно и не может вечно спать - должна прийти активность.


Мне не удалось понять вашу мысль Иван. Не могли бы вы сделать перевод английской цитаты?
Причина тела - желание. Если перед этим как вы написали "разрушилось сознание", то причин для существования тела нет, а у вас получается, что у архата свои причины для существования тела, а у тела свои, причем телу всё равно, что там себе разрушил архат.
Как то всё странно...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Мне не удалось понять вашу мысль Иван. Не могли бы вы сделать перевод английской цитаты?
> Причина тела - желание. Если перед этим как вы написали "разрушилось сознание", то причин для существования тела нет, а у вас получается, что у архата свои причины для существования тела, а у тела свои, причем телу всё равно, что там себе разрушил архат.
> Как то всё странно...


У Вас опять все с ног на голову. Тут разбирался вопрос о ниродха-самапатти.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> У Вас опять все с ног на голову. Тут разбирался вопрос о ниродха-самапатти.


Разве у меня?
Это у вас сначала идёт ниродха-самапатти, а потом почему то тело, на самскары которого эта ниродха-самапатти нисколько не подействовала(почему???), вызывает санкхарами к действию ничто иное, как постижение signless, desireless и void. То есть нирвана как плод следствие санкхар тела - это что то несусветное помоему? Я и удивляюсь как так..

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тот же вопрос, что и Пампкин задавал, кстати.
> 
> Дело в том, что сознание - феномен обусловленный, возникающий в силу наличия определенных условий и причин. В Махаяне есть неправильная такая трактовка, которая говорит о том, что сознание возникает из самого себя


Я не видел что за цитата, но вообще то в махаяне о дхармах и сознании говорится как не возникающих ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из сочитаний. Потому что махаяна говорит о пустоте дхарм. 
Скорее всего какая то ошибка у тех, кто приводил цитату.




> На самом же деле в суттах объясняется, что сознание имеет опорой как минимум волевые формации


Хотелось бы сразу задать вопрос, волевые формации по вашему - это формации чего? Если это формации сознания, то сознание не может иметь опорой свои изменения, т.е. по сути само себя, как вы выше сами сказали. Если же сознание обусловлено "другим".. ->




> Следовательно, сознание не возникает из самого себя, или по крайней мере, не только "из самого себя". Соответственно сознание может быть тотально прервано и потом полностью восстановлено.


Если же сознание обусловлено "другим", то упражнения с сознанием, например сосредоточение и понимание дукхи как последствий, как не являющиеся действием "другого", не могут привести к прекращению сознания. А значит нирваны нет, что противоречит 4 благородным. Кроме того и "другое" тогда обусловлен следующим "другим", и так мы не найдём причины прекращения нигде.
Итак, сознание в существовании не может опираться ни на себя, ни на другого.




> Ещё - у меня складывается ощущение, что некоторые понимают сознание как некую "текучую субстанцию", которая "суть сознание".


Это я не знаю про кого, без комментариев.




> Однако это неправильное понимание. Правильное понимание вот: (by Ajahn Brahm):


Ajahn Brahm здесь говорит о природе движений ума, т.е. это правильные, но ограниченные наблюдения. Это "хвост слона". Осознанность, требующаяся для такого наблюдения названа им сверхмощной, но я прошу прощения конечно, я такие же наблюдения в своей медитации описывал здесь же на БФ лет так 5 назад. Это далеко не самая большая осознанность и не самые предельные заключения, которые бывают.
Вам, вслед за Ajahn Brahm видимо ближе считать, что когда нет движений ума, нет ничего, но это не так, это лишь ограниченность наблюдательности, подтверждаемая ограниченностью догм.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.05.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> В трактате Асанги (3-й век) Махаяна-самграха говорится, что не существует внешних объектов, есть только сознание:
> 
> "All *conscious objects* are only constructs of consciousness because there are no external objects. They are like a dream."


Стандартное утверждение гносеологического идеализма. Тут не отрицается внешняя реальность, а отрицается ее прямое наличие\участие в познанном нами объекте (дхарма, артха). 




> В трактате китайского виджнянавадина, ученика Сюань Цзана, о восьми сознаниях (7-й век, поздний буддизм!) говорится, что внешняя реальность возникает из семян, хранящихся в алая-виджняне. (т.е. из ума).
> 
> It undergoes perfuming and contains the seeds both of the body with its organs and of the material world.
> 
> The body with its perceptual organs and the entire physical world also arise from seeds contained in the eighth consciousness.


Накопленные привычки ума выступают причиной рождения в конкретном мире. Ничего "нового" тут нет. Тело и окружающий мир конституируются в сознании, это факт даже для современного материализма.

----------


## Echo

> Не бывает неконструированного велосипеда. Назвать это можно как угодно, однако оно от этого не поедет и ничего, кроме концепции (замка на двери к Ниббане), не даст.





> Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно. 
> 
> Но поскольку существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное, есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного





> Все явления (мир) есть только в пределах 6 чувственных сфер (в контакте, сознании), потому дхаммы состоят из разума, и "лучшая часть" - разум





> Неверная логика. Мира отдельно от живых существ (контакта) нет, и существа никогда не переведутся (хотя и не рождаются новые).
> Пространство - конструкт сознания. Как некий самобытный континуум оно не существует, также как лабиринт игры Doom не длится внутри вашего монитора.


Ага, в махаяне взаимозависимостью еще кличут. Только Топпер с Zom с вами что-то не соглашаются по этим пунктам... Кто из вас прав?

----------


## Zom

> Пространство - конструкт сознания. Как некий самобытный континуум оно не существует, также как лабиринт игры Doom не длится внутри вашего монитора.


Вам, Иван, вопрос - конструкт КАКОГО сознания?

----------

Иван Ран (04.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам, вслед за Ajahn Brahm видимо ближе считать, что когда нет движений ума, нет ничего, но это не так, это лишь ограниченность наблюдательности, *подтверждаемая ограниченностью догм*.


Скорее, не подтверждаемая, а порождаемая.
Если в рамках исповедуемой доктрины нет категорий, соответствующих определенному уровню (или виду) опыта, то этот опыт и не осмысляется, даже при наличии соответствующего переживания.
Поэтому направление, восполняющее этот пробел, и называется МАХАяна.

----------

Fritz (04.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (04.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неверная логика. Мира отдельно от живых существ (контакта) нет...


Да как же так? Я ведь тут в одной теме писал, что мир - порождение кармы ЖС и потому не имеет собственного, отдельного от них бытия, а все тхеравадины убеждали меня в наличии "объективного", независимого, того, что существует "само по себе" и интерпретируется сознанием. А ниббана - такой хитрый способ от всего этого убежать: выключил сознание без возможности его нового порождения, и все. Точка.

----------


## До

> В трактате Асанги (3-й век) Махаяна-самграха говорится, что не существует внешних объектов, есть только сознание


Если интересует тема - What is and isn't Yogācāra.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вам, Иван, вопрос - конструкт КАКОГО сознания?


Зрения, слуха и возможно осязания, а также ума, который суммирует восприятие, выстраивая его "карту", которая предстает как реальное пространство, но лишь по причине восприятия. То же со временем.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Скорее, не подтверждаемая, а порождаемая.
> Если в рамках исповедуемой доктрины нет категорий, соответствующих определенному уровню (или виду) опыта, то этот опыт и не осмысляется, даже при наличии соответствующего переживания.
> Поэтому направление, восполняющее этот пробел, и называется МАХАяна.


Можно и так сказать, да. 
Были архаты, которые старались стать в точности как "палец, указывающий на луну" и были архаты, которые пытались таки смотреть куда же он указывал.

Для меня лично фразы о том, что вначале Будда давал учение для людей малых способностей долгое время оставались некоторой абстракцией - что именно это значит. Но когда я стал размышлять, какое состояние может заставить человека отказаться думать и понадеяться на существование непогрешимых ментальных схем, которые де хранят непогрешимые дяди, я начал понимать.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да как же так? Я ведь тут в одной теме писал, что мир - порождение кармы ЖС и потому не имеет собственного, отдельного от них бытия, а все тхеравадины убеждали меня в наличии "объективного", независимого, того, что существует "само по себе" и интерпретируется сознанием. А ниббана - такой хитрый способ от всего этого убежать: выключил сознание без возможности его нового порождения, и все. Точка.


Это весьма тонкий вопрос. Мир есть для тех, для кого есть контакт. Но сам контакт обусловлен санкхаралокой, потому все контакты (существа) воспринимают один мир. И действительно, после смерти Арахата его экран выключается. "Сетевая игра", программа, без него происходит.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Разве у меня?
> Это у вас сначала идёт ниродха-самапатти, а потом почему то тело, на самскары которого эта ниродха-самапатти нисколько не подействовала(почему???), вызывает санкхарами к действию ничто иное, как постижение signless, desireless и void. То есть нирвана как плод следствие санкхар тела - это что то несусветное помоему? Я и удивляюсь как так..


Я останавливаю разговор с Вами и продолжу его лишь после того, как Вы разберетесь в своей голове и в том, что такое санкхары, сознание, нама-рупа и пр. Пересказывать и выставлять на Ваш сомнительный суд весь Канон я не собираюсь.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я останавливаю разговор с Вами и продолжу его лишь после того, как Вы разберетесь в своей голове и в том, что такое санкхары, сознание, нама-рупа и пр. Пересказывать и выставлять на Ваш сомнительный суд весь Канон я не собираюсь.


Ну вот. Сначала вы своими пересказами и гипотезами о нирване создали, как вам кажется, неразбериху в моей ничем не повинной голове и заставили сомневаться в Каноне, а теперь устраняетесь, причём я же и виноват остался  :Confused: 
Лады лады, не печальтесь. Читайте дальше.

----------


## До

> Для дополнительного чтения: [Jaini, 1977]


Prajna and drsti in the Vaibhasika Abhidharma, P. Jaini, 1977.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это весьма тонкий вопрос. Мир есть для тех, для кого есть контакт.


До сих пор все тхеравадины уверяли меня, что мир есть "вообще", "сам по себе", а потому уже контакт.
Что-то изменилось за время моего отсутствия? Вы теперь считатет иначе?




> Но сам контакт обусловлен санкхаралокой, потому все контакты (существа) воспринимают один мир.


Непонятно, почему можно постулировать какую-то "санкхаралоку", а поставить не ее место сознание (точнее - ум) - нельзя?



```
И действительно, после смерти Арахата его экран выключается. "Сетевая игра", программа, без него происходит.
```

Чтобы решить, что НЕЧТО может исчезнуть, надобно сперва понять, откуда ЭТО взялось. Просто потому, что безначальное не может иметь конец.
И опять же, получается, что если все вдруг станут арахатами, "сетевая игра" будет продолжаться, но уже без игроков? Так я об этом и написал.

----------


## Shaanti

> "сетевая игра"


игра для кого?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Непонятно, почему можно постулировать какую-то "санкхаралоку", а поставить не ее место сознание (точнее - ум) - нельзя?


Потому что санкхаралока это не сознание и не "воление единого космического ума".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что санкхаралока это не сознание и не "воление единого космического ума".


Дык я ж об том и толкую: это ментальный конструкт ЖС, собранных благодаря единству их кармических предпосылок, и больше ничего. Примерно как-то вот так вот.
Когда все ЖС избавятся от тяготы создания ментальных конструктов, санкхаралока будет исчерпана.
Но поток индивидуального сознания безначален и бесконечен.

Предупрежу заранее Вашу возможную реплику: он также и безсамостен, поэтому его невозможно аттрибутировать как "Я". Так что обвинение в атмавадинстве не принимается. Для уточнения смысла вышксказанного могу порекомендовать сутры Праджняпарамиты: там все это очень внятно растолковано.

----------


## До

> Непонятно, почему можно постулировать какую-то "санкхаралоку", а поставить не ее место сознание (точнее - ум) - нельзя?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Потому что санкхаралока это не сознание и не "воление единого космического ума".


1. Санкхары разве не относятся к _нама_.
2. Сознание - _анатма_, а не "воление блабла ума".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Дык я ж об том и толкую: это ментальный конструкт ЖС, собранных благодаря единству их кармических предпосылок, и больше ничего. Примерно как-то вот так вот.


В том-то и дело, что тут у Вас, извините, ошибка. В том, что санкхара-лока это конструкт отдельных существ-санкхар. Тогда санкхара-лока получается гранулированной, "ооооооо", сплошные субстанции. На деле же (громко сказано, знаю) все равно наоборот. Существа-санкхары это конструкты санкхара-локи (по принципу фрактала), она их конструирует (одно направление, на усложнение), тогда как сама не является субстанцией, потому что является "довеском" к Ниббане, опирается на нее. Только так получается безсубстанциональность системы. Да и сутты я в этой теме приводил (могу повторить их), где прямо говорится, что не только суть всех вещей, но и все мысли и воления личности опираются на Бессмертный Элемент. На самом деле этот вопрос я хорошо проработал и принял для себя только после того, как нашел прямые подтверждения в суттах. Могу написать подробнее. Вся картина предстает из той-же трехмерной картинки-акулы.




> Когда все ЖС избавятся от тяготы создания ментальных конструктов, санкхаралока будет исчерпана.
> Но поток индивидуального сознания безначален и бесконечен.


Санкхара-лока никогда не может быть исчерпана. А мы, "мини" ее проявления, "санкхары-ветки" одного супер-фрактала, можем исчерпаться полностью, без остатка. С полным прекращеним сознания, которое хоть не имеет начала, но конец весьма имеет.




> Предупрежу заранее Вашу возможную реплику: он также и безсамостен, поэтому его невозможно аттрибутировать как "Я". Так что обвинение в атмавадинстве не принимается. Для уточнения смысла вышксказанного могу порекомендовать сутры Праджняпарамиты: там все это очень внятно растолковано.


Нет у меня такой реплики. Этот поток сконструирован и может быть отрублен в корне. Пример Будды можно привести - пальму, которую вырвали с корнем и поставили на песок. Она разрушится, сгниет и больше не вырастет никогда.




> 1. Санкхары разве не относятся к _нама_.
> 2. Сознание - _анатма_, а не "воление блабла ума".


Санкхара-лока не относится ни к нама, ни к сознанию ни под каким видом. Она в корне делится на (назовем это: ) нама (арупа-локу) и рупу (рупа-локу), которые ни "соприкасаются" друг с другом, ни не соприкасаются (ну, как капля на листе лотоса), иначе и в том, и в другом случае перед нами субстанция. Поскольк эти ветви все-таки обособлены друг от друга, то при дальнейшем делении вглубь себя (как картинка-акула) первый из миров рупа-локи будет asannasata, где у существ рупа есть, а ума нет, потому что это самый перый и самый "чистый" рупа-слой. При дальнешем делении вовнутрь у более низких божеств нама уже будет. Она появляется логично по самой природе развертывания санкхары, которая посторяет свою структуру в любом слое и даже в любом существе. Если далее рассмотреть ее деление до кама-локи, то поскольку санкхара настолько огрубела, усложнилась, что "выродилась" в материю, то последняя по своей непостоянной природе имеет тенденцию сворачиваться и разворачиваться. Тут помним про Махабрахму. Если рассмотреть отдельно арупа-локу, то первый и самый чистый "нама-слой" это будет сфера "ни-восприятия-ни-не-восприятия", где у существ нет даже "нама-арупы" (как я ее называю), но одна нама. Потому в Маханидана-сутте Будда говоирит о 7 "станциях" сознания и двух сфера - асаннасана и "ни-восприятия-ни-не-восприятия". Но самое интересное, это выявление "Чистых Обителей". Нама-рупа тех существ состоит не из ущербной нама-рупы, выстроенной только из "чистой рупы" (рупа-локи) и не из ущербной нама-рупы, выстроенной только из "чистой намы" (арупа-локи), но она является полноценной нама-рупой. Т.е. их нама черпается из арупа-локи, а рупа из рупа-локи, и вместе это составляет такой принцип существа, ум которого опирается прямо в Ниббану и которое уже не может нигде более родится, кроме как в этом "пылесосе" в Ниббану. Т.е. ум всех существ "упирается" в Ниббану (как карандаш в бумагу, например), но ум "чистых" существ (урожденных Анагаминов) опирается иным способом - (если совсем метафорично, то: ) это само чистое соприкосновение "между" карандашом и бумагой. Если разобраться в этом, то становится понятным, почему Париниббана осуществляется в 4ой джхане, как и Правильное Сосредооточение, как и возможность остановить санкхары лишь в 4ой джхане (ну или в первой дхамме сознания после ниродха-амапатти, что происходит уже автоматом).

----------


## До

> 1. Санкхары разве не относятся к нама.
> 2. Сознание - анатма, а не "воление блабла ума".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Санкхара-лока не относится ни к нама, ни к сознанию ни под каким видом.


Вы видимо хотели сказать "не тождественна нама"? (Так как, раз санкхаралока относится к намарупе, то она относится и к нама.)




> если совсем метафорично


Мой вам совет - поменьше используйте метафор, это просто мусор, увы.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В том-то и дело, что тут у Вас, извините, ошибка. В том, что санкхара-лока это конструкт отдельных существ-санкхар. Тогда санкхара-лока получается гранулированной, "ооооооо", сплошные субстанции. На деле же (громко сказано, знаю) все равно наоборот. Существа-санкхары это конструкты санкхара-локи (по принципу фрактала), она их конструирует (одно направление, на усложнение), тогда как сама не является субстанцией, потому что является "довеском" к Ниббане, опирается на нее. Только так получается безсубстанциональность системы.


Ну как же так, Иван? Это я Вам должен сказать, что "все ровно наоборот".
Какой же "довесок" может быть у Ниббаны, если понимать ее как чистое отсутствие, полное прекращение?
Утверждение о несубстанциональности имеет смысл лишь в случае, если понимать Ниббану так, как это принято в Махаяне: как состояние полностью просветленного, несубстанционального (подобно протранству), неэгоцентрированного ума.
Вот тогда и получится, что отклонившись от этой своей изначальной чистоты такой ум создает санскары-"довески", разворачивая иллюзию феноменального мира, в котором, в конечном итоге, "все дхармы рождены умом, из лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены" (какой, кстати, там термин используется в оригинале для "ума"?).
И именно потому, что лучшая часть дхарм - разум, можно сказать, что сансара и нирвана тождественны: нирвана пребывает в сансаре (сопребывает с ней во вместерожденном единстве) как ее, сансары, "лучшая часть".
Вы уж меня извините, но до сих пор я вижу одно: утверждения Махаяны содержатся в Тхеравадинском каноне в неразвернутом виде.

----------

Caddy (08.05.2009), Ersh (08.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну как же так, Иван? Это я Вам должен сказать, что "все ровно наоборот".
> Какой же "довесок" может быть у Ниббаны, если понимать ее как чистое отсутствие, полное прекращение?


Оговорился. Довесок не Ниббаны, но суть самого принчипа безсубстанциональности, который в себя включает и Ниббану, и санару. Но как разные вещи. Как две стороны одной медали.




> Утверждение о несубстанциональности имеет смысл лишь в случае, если понимать Ниббану так, как это принято в Махаяне: как состояние полностью просветленного, несубстанционального (подобно протранству), неэгоцентрированного ума.


В Тхераваде Ниббана понимается как полное необратимое прекращение санкхар, что обеспечивает полное разложение ума после смерти и являет "Ниббану без остатка". Хотя при жизни это также Ниббана. Пламя потухло, а угли еще не обратились в пепел.




> Вот тогда и получится, что отклонившись от этой своей изначальной чистоты такой ум создает санскары-"довески", разворачивая иллюзию феноменального мира, в котором, в конечном итоге, "все дхармы рождены умом, из лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены" (какой, кстати, там термин используется в оригинале для "ума"?).


Mano. Однако Вы полагаете, что был момент отклонения? Ум это "дерево", семя и корень которого - санкхары. 




> И именно потому, что лучшая часть дхарм - разум, можно сказать, что сансара и нирвана тождественны: нирвана пребывает в сансаре (сопребывает с ней во вместерожденном единстве) как ее, сансары, "лучшая часть".
> Вы уж меня извините, но до сих пор я вижу одно: утверждения Махаяны содержатся в Тхеравадинском каноне в неразвернутом виде.


Для Арахата, при его "Ниббане с остатком" (т.е. живым телом и 5 совокупностями) сансары (как концепции) уже нет даже при жизни. Но после смерти он уже все, потух. Никогда более не явлится в сансару, не сложится снова, и вообще о нем невозможно говорить, как о чем-то помимо необратимо разложившихся 5 совокупностей, и только. В Махаяне выходит, что есть что-то помимо 5 совокупностей.

----------

Zom (08.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Короче говоря то, что в тхераваде называют умом, в махаяне называют заблуждением ума. Подобным сну. А прекращение заблуждения называют пробуждением. Ума.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Вы уж меня извините, но до сих пор я вижу одно: утверждения Махаяны содержатся в Тхеравадинском каноне в неразвернутом виде.


Я уже приводил комментарий дост. Тханиссаро на сей счёт:




> На самом деле не важно, как Ариттха пришёл к такому умозаключению, но Комментарий говорит об одной важной вещи - если из Дхаммы логически можно выстроить идею, то это ещё не значит, что эта идея правильна или полезна. Будда говорит о том же в Ангуттара Никае 2.25.





> Короче говоря то, что в тхераваде называют умом, в махаяне называют заблуждением ума. Подобным сну. А прекращение заблуждения называют пробуждением. Ума.


В суттах Будда говорит о том, что *ум - это то, что познаёт*. Соответственно ум не может быть умом, если он не познаёт. Другими словами - свойство феномена ума - это познание. Когда этот феномен прекращается, познание также прекращается (что и есть париниббана). А что вы имеете в виду под умом, который не-познаёт - это как минимум не ясно -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.05.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> ум - это то, что познаёт. Соответственно ум не может быть умом, если он не познаёт.


Для верности этого суждения следует изменить тезис на "ум это познание".

----------

Samadhi Undercover (08.05.2009), Zom (08.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В суттах Будда говорит о том, что *ум - это то, что познаёт*. Соответственно ум не может быть умом, если он не познаёт. Другими словами - свойство феномена ума - это познание. Когда этот феномен прекращается, познание также прекращается (что и есть париниббана). А что вы имеете в виду под умом, который не-познаёт - это как минимум не ясно -)


Так это, повторяю, в тхераваде ум прекращается, вместе с познанием, а в махаяне прекращается не ум, а его заблуждение. То, что в тхераваде познание, в махаяне называют заблуждением, или блужданием.
А познавать он как познавал (в самсаре, заблуждённо), так и продолжает (в нирване, истинно)

 :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (08.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> То, что в тхераваде познание, в махаяне называют заблуждением, или блужданием.


Весьма странноое утверждение, если учесть то, что Будда всё ещё познавал, пока не достиг париниббаны.

----------


## Huandi

> если учесть то, что Будда всё ещё познавал, пока не достиг париниббаны.


Будда при этом находился в прижизненной ниббане.

----------


## Zom

> Будда при этом находился в прижизненной ниббане.


Вот в том-то и оно.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Весьма странноое утверждение, если учесть то, что Будда всё ещё познавал, пока не достиг париниббаны.


Ничего странного. Видеть "моё тело" и видеть "тело, подобным отражению луны в воде" - оба познания, но одно ложное, другое истинное.

----------


## Zom

Нет, вы неправильно поняли. 
Сам процесс познания осуществляется виньяной, или читтой, или мано - как угодно называйте. Будда достиг полного просветления, но читта/виньяна/мано у него продолжали существовать до момента париниббаны. А по-вашему, поскольку он просветлел, то у него больше не должно было остаться, как вы это сказали "познания, которое с точки зрения Махаяны - невежество". А оно, как мы видим, осталось.
Посему и неувязка.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сам процесс познания осуществляется виньяной, или читтой, или мано - как угодно называйте. Будда достиг полного просветления, но читта/виньяна/мано у него продолжали существовать до момента париниббаны.


Да продолжали, так же как и тело, ввиду накопленных прежде причин длительности. Но они его не обуславливали. Он видел к примеру тело, но автоматически не считал его ни своим, ни постоянным, ни желанным.
У него была читта, манас и поэтому к примеру он мог последовательно изъясняться, но он не был ими обусловлен, поэтому мог знать свои рождения, рождения других людей и прочие сверхзнания.




> А по-вашему, поскольку он просветлел, то у него больше не должно было остаться


не не  :Smilie:  это только у вас всё, что связано с проявленностью тождественно заблуждению, поэтому должно при просветлении исчезнуть. У нас исчезает только заблуждение, неведение об анатмане, анитье и тп проявленного, что и "отключает" дукху, а прижизненная самсара оборачивается прижизненной нирваной.




> "познания, которое с точки зрения Махаяны - невежество". А оно, как мы видим, осталось.


Читта не невежество, отождествление с ней, ограниченность ею - невежество.

----------


## Zom

> Да продолжали, так же как и тело, ввиду накопленных прежде причин длительности. Но они его не обуславливали. Он видел к примеру тело, но автоматически не считал его ни своим, ни постоянным, ни желанным.


нельзя не согласиться -)




> У него была читта, манас и поэтому к примеру он мог последовательно изъясняться, но он не был ими обусловлен


Что значит "он"? Он как раз и был всегда ими обусловлен - и до, и после просветления - ибо под "он" мы понимаем работу тела-ума Будды - его скандх. Помимо скандх нет никакого Будды (как некоей души, летающей где-то возле). Другой вопрос, что чистый просветленный ум перестал реагировать определенным образом на набор совокупностей - но это не означает что он от них тотально отделился и витал где-то вовне. Ум просто перестал генерировать дальнейшую жажду, которая и является клеем, для дальнейшего строительством скандх - но сам он вполне себе обусловлен этими скандхами. С их прекращением и он прекратится - как феномен, возникающий в силу причин-условий (вспомните сутту о двух связках тростника).




> У нас исчезает только заблуждение, неведение об анатмане, анитье и тп проявленного, что и "отключает" дукху, а прижизненная самсара оборачивается прижизненной нирваной.


Так и в Тхераваде так. Ниббана с остатком "переживается" в самсаре. А после смерти скандхи разрушаются, а потому нельзя сказать что остаётся какая-то читта, которая дальше что-то продолжает переживать.




> Читта не невежество, отождествление с ней, ограниченность ею - невежество.


Так вы выше написали, как я понял, что согласно махаяне читта и есть невежество. Вы написали что "познание в тхераваде - есть невежество с т.з. махаяны" - а я отвечаю - что познание в тхераваде есть читта (любая - чистая или грязная). Посему делаю вывод, что, согласно махаяне, читта - есть невежество. 
(вот ваша цитата):
"То, что в тхераваде познание, в махаяне называют заблуждением"
Соответственно и написал, что это довольно странно, ибо Будда лишён невежства, а читта у него не прекращалась до париниббаны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что значит "он"? Он как раз и был всегда ими обусловлен - и до, и после просветления - ибо под "он" мы понимаем работу тела-ума Будды - его скандх. Помимо скандх нет никакого Будды (как некоей души, летающей где-то возле). Другой вопрос, что чистый просветленный ум перестал реагировать определенным образом на набор совокупностей...


Это один из самых сложных вопросов - интепретация понятия "всеведение Будды".
Я бы попробовал предложить такую версию: непросветленное существо в своем понимании всегда опирается на некую концептуальную предпосылку. Эта "предпосылка" может сколь угодно утончаться, обеспечивая все большую глубину постижения, но она всегда есть. Эта опора суждения представляет собой еще не растворенный остаток самости; опираясь на него, непросветленное существо испытывает в отношении анализируемого объекта познания специфическое переживание: "Это - истина". То есть вынося суждение "это - истина", не достигший полного просветления человек, по сути, опирается на переживание собственной бытийности, данной ему в, возможно, очень утонченном, самоощущении "я есмь".
Важным следствием этого подходя являются разного рода обобщения, типологизация событий и явлений, которые по своей собственной сути всегда уникальны и единичны.

Так вот, Будда, как достигший всеведения, в своем познании не опирается на этот процесс. Поэтому, полагаю, неправильно говорить, что Будда после просветления обусловлен скандхами: обуловлен в смысле самовыражения в силу необходимости коммуникации с непросветленными существами, и поэтому говорится о Рупакайе. И совершенно не обусловлен в своем постижении и в собственном бытии. Это называется Дхармакайя.

----------

Zom (08.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Что значит "он"? Он как раз и был всегда ими обусловлен - и до, и после просветления - ибо под "он" мы понимаем работу тела-ума Будды - его скандх. Помимо скандх нет никакого Будды


В том и дело, что вы обусловленностью называете саму работу тела и ума, а в махаяне ею называют работу тела-ума в незнании их истинной природы. Разные результаты. То же и с читтой, познанием.
Незнание их истинной природы производит к созданию причин для нового рождения и дукхи в текущем. Знание их истинной природы растворяет причины для рождения и дукху.
Иначе по вашему выходит Будда был под действием дукхи до паранирваны.

----------


## Zom

> Так вот, Будда, как достигший всеведения, в своем познании не опирается на этот процесс. Поэтому, полагаю, неправильно говорить, что Будда после просветления обусловлен скандхами: обуловлен в смысле самовыражения в силу необходимости коммуникации с непросветленными существами, и поэтому говорится о Рупакайе. И совершенно не обусловлен в своем постижении и в собственном бытии. Это называется Дхармакайя.


Всё правильно, с этим мнением не спорю. Единственное в чём я сомневаюсь (я подчеркиваю это, ибо не знаю истины) - что имеет место какое-то познание после париниббаны. Об этом я всегда и пишу во всех этих темах, вопреки тем, кто пишет, что ум будет всегда познавать и переживать - пусть даже это переживание будет неким волшебным элементом ниббаны. Мне такая точка зрения видится этернализмом.




> В том и дело, что вы обусловленностью называете саму работу тела и ума, а в махаяне ею называют работу тела-ума в незнании их истинной природы. Разные результаты.


В таком случае после париниббаны не должно разрушаться ни тело, ни ум. А это не так.




> Иначе по вашему выходит Будда был под действием дукхи до паранирваны.


Так он и был. По крайней мере физическую боль он испытывал. 
В Висудхимагге вы найдёте объяснения випассана-ньяны появления-и-распада феноменов, где объясняется, что Архат - куда бы ни направил свой ум - везде видит только бесконечные процессы появления-умирания - и эти процессы касаются всего мира, включая мир ума. Иногда он так устаёт от этого, что входит в ниродхи-самаппати - прекращение чувствования и восприятия, и только там находит покой (пока не разрушились скандхи до конца).

Есть одна из моих любимых на сей счёт сутт - Панчаканга Сутта, где Будда отвечает, что если кто-то скажет, что чувственное удовольствие самое лучшее - то он не согласится с этим, потому что есть более возвышенное удовольствие - а именно - 1 джхана. 

А если кто-то скажет, что 1-ая джхана - это высшее удовольствие - то он не согласится с этим, ибо 2-ая джхана - более возвышенное удовольствие.
И так далее ..с 3-ей, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8-ой ... (основа ни-восприятия ни не-восприятия).
И после он говорит - если кто-то скажет, что 8-ая джхана - самое лучшее удовольствие, то я не соглашусь, ибо есть удовольствие выше этого - когда практикующий входит в состояние прекращения чувствования и восприятия (ниродха-самапатти). 

А далее ему задают вопрос - а как же так - ведь там ничего не чувствуется. А Будда отвечает, что сначала дойдите до этого состояния, а потом и поймёте, почему же это самое возвышенное состояние счастья. (кстати на основе этой сутты я и делал заключение, что ниббана = ниродха-самаппати), однако, как выяснилось, оно близко ниббане, но не тождественно (видимо потому, что при ниродха-самаппати ещё остаётся жизненная сила и совокупности, которые требуется отбросить для тотальной ниббаны).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В таком случае после париниббаны не должно разрушаться ни тело, ни ум. А это не так.


Как же не должны. Они работают потому, что в предыдущей жизни были накоплены причины их работы. А в этой такие причины не создавались ввиду незаблуждения. Поэтому они естественно угасают и больше не проявляются.




> Так он и был. По крайней мере физическую боль он испытывал.


Всё же не отождествляясь регистрировать моменты безличных "интенсивных ощущений" это уже не боль в нашем обычном смысле и сильно не дукха. Кроме того интенсивность понятие уже относительное, и для кого то боль это интенсивно, а для кого то уже так себе и поэтому не вызывают вынужденных движений ума.
А все остальные типы дукхи, типа страха, недостижения желаемого, подверженности и тп вовсе устранены.
Как может Будда быть подверженным дукхе, если её причина, жаждание и неведение, устранены? Нет причин.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Иногда он так устаёт от этого, что входит в ниродхи-самаппати - прекращение чувствования и восприятия, и только там находит покой (пока не разрушились скандхи до конца).


Для инфомации, не для драки  :Wink:  :
Как раз об этом говорят в махаяне, что такой архат лишь накопил карму отвращения, т.к. усталость и поиск покоя подразумевает даже если и очень тонкие, но "я" и привязанность - поэтому эта карма после кальп зависания в покое заставит его родиться снова. Там ещё масса грустных вариантов, но не будем об этом  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Как раз об этом говорят в махаяне, что такой архат лишь накопил карму отвращения, т.к. усталость и поиск покоя подразумевает даже если и очень тонкие, но "я" и привязанность - поэтому эта карма после кальп зависания в покое заставит его родиться снова.


Тогда и Будду сюда можно причислить - ибо он тоже иногда уставал, уходил в одинокие затворничества, входил в глубокие состояния самадхи, чтобы пребывать в блаженстве освобождения. Так что не всё так просто, как кажется махаянистам.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Zom,

Я про мотивы деяний Будды судить не берусь  :Smilie:

----------

